# PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

A NEW CHALLENGE. How about it ladies! Have you discovered lately that you need a weekly dose of protein added to your regimine lately. Then "Protein is your freind". As most of you know My hair has suffered dearly listening to the moisturize, moisturize, moisturize...and stay away from protein.  I now have incorporated protein as a weekly staple.  Lets join forces and grow our hair LONG AND STRONG using protein! *We all know too much of anything is not good so lets help and support each other especially the newbies out their that don't have a clue.* 
NEWBIES:TAKE BABY STEPS AND BALANCE EVERYTHING.

I NEVER EVER NEVER EVER NEVER EVER........ STARTED A CHALLENGE BEFORE. Heck I've been too depressed and down in the dumps to even join challenges. This is indeed a new beginning. 
The rules will be simple
*Stop in weekly after you SHAMPOO AND DC and share *

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?*
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?*

This challenge will be focused on optimum health of your hair. 
We have the most kind, beautiful, helpful ladies on this board so everyone feel free to take over and help each other.
WE CAN ALL GROW OUR HAIR LONG AND STRONG BECAUSE
"PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND"2009
YOU IN?


SHAMPOO WITH PROTEIN

AO GPB Balancing shampoo 
Aphoghee
Botanoil
Diametress
FAST (Fortified Amino Scalp Therapy)
Mastey Restore Shampoo
Nioxin 

CONDITIONERS WITH PROTEIN
I'll add more when you post. thanks

Affirm 5in1
Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
Aphogee 2 step treatment for damaged hair 
Aubrey organics GPB 
Biolage 
Dudleys DRC 28
Elucence 
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Joico K-Pak Liquid Reconstructor (leave in)
MegaTek
Motions CPR
Nexxus Emergencee
Nexxus Keraphix
ORS Mayo (mild)
ORS Replenishing Pack (mild and moisturizing)
Protein Silicone Mix
Sebastian's Cellophanes
Sebastian 2+1 
Tigi Ego Boost 
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex 


CHALLENGERS


ATLANTAJJ
PEAR
DILIGENCE
MIZZDEBBI
SQZBLY1908
JMOE
JDANDBEYOND
AYOUNG
AGGIE
CHEBABY
HONEYB
SOULIE
SUMMERGIRL08
AJA1121
GOLDEN75
GIRLYPRINCESS23
MUSE
DAEPHAE
MARBEL
WESTERNEYES
MOREHAIRPLEASE
SWEETMARSHCRYSTAL
LADYCAGE
HIGHLYFAVORED8
INDIANANGEL22
BLACKPEARL81
MS.LYONS
GISSELLR78
SUGARHONEYICETEA
BEYONDBLESSED
CHARMTREESE
SUPERMODELSONYA
TERRIGOOD
SHANTWHITE
DIVINEMPRESS
TGROWE
SHAY72
DOLCETTO
JREAGINS
QUE
PEPPERS01
CHANGEDLIFE
STEPIPHANIE
TAZ007
LOVESHARMONY
SONIA1965
LENNET93
FOBAKER
NEEMO
NICHOLE2008
NOVEMBERWIND
JERSEYGURL
COURTROCBABY
JOYANDFAITH
KERAKRAZY
DARLINGDIVA
FIRST2GRACE
MIS007
CHAMELEONCHICK
CHEROKIA-ROSE
PLATINUM
MORENITA
HONEYA
TRINISTARR
PUREEBONY
NYCUTIEPIE
DIGITALMUSE66
RUNRUNRUNNER
PROSEPRINCESS
BBDGIRL
VONNIELUVS08
YODIE
KELLUM
KEYSHA1983
IDARET'SHAIR
TASHIMA
MKD
PANAMONI


*NEWBIES YOU MIGHT WANT TO READ HOW THIS WAS INSPIRED *
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=322831&highlight=


----------



## PGirl (Jan 15, 2009)

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Nexxus Emergencee
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 10
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? It worked great                                  

I just finished drying.  I used the protein on clean damp hair, no cap, just heat for 10 minutes and it got hard.  Then I DC'd (w heat) and used  Biolage Ultra Conditioning Balm after that and then rollerset.  My hair is in HEAVEN.  Thanks for waking us up to protein.  My relaxed hair needs it frequently.

ps.  I'm glad you aren't depressed anymore.  You hair looks beautiful!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in!! I have JOICO KPack, and and an array of other protein reconstructors, Biolage, Sebastian 2+1, Elucence, etc.

This fine hair natural needs protein to retain her length.

I'm going to start by doing a KPack 17 minute miracle treatment this weekend.

Great challenge!


----------



## pear (Jan 15, 2009)

Somehow I knew I would see you here AtlantaJJ 

I want in on this one!  I am currently testing out several protein-based Joico products so we will see how it goes.  I am going to start with the Joico Liquid Reconstructor this weekend.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

PGirl said:


> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Nexxus Emergencee
> HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 10
> WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? It worked great
> 
> ...


A BIG HUG TO YOU.   SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY YOU IN?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm in!! I have JOICO KPack, and and an array of other protein reconstructors, Biolage, Sebastian 2+1, Elucence, etc.
> 
> This fine hair natural needs protein to retain her length.
> 
> ...


 OH WOW THAT SOOOOO COOL.  YOU CAN LET US KNOW HOW THOSE PRODUCTS WORKS.   YES I ONLY TRIED THE JOICO KPAK AND ITS THE SALLYS VERSION.  SO EXCITED.  LET US KNOW!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

pear said:


> Somehow I knew I would see you here AtlantaJJ
> 
> I want in on this one! I am currently testing out several protein-based Joico products so we will see how it goes. I am going to start with the Joico Liquid Reconstructor this weekend.


.
I'M DROOLING.  WANT TO TRY THAT ONE.  I GUESS I NEED TO LIST ALL THE CHALLENGERS.  THANKS


----------



## diligence (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, I'm definitely in this one!  I realize that my hair has been starving for protein for years!  I'll be using Aphogee 2 min reconstructer (I would rate this one a 6...it makes my hair feel stronger, but not strong enough), and will step it up to Nexxus Emergencee or Dudley's DRC...I need a stronger dose! (I think, we'll see)...glad you started this challenge, thanks Patricia!


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 15, 2009)

i'm glad you posted this. Because I had my first (very small) set back listening to the "moisture, moisture, moisture". and i've learned early in my hair journey that protein is definitely my friend. Not to mention, i think I like Nexxus Emergencee better than the aphogee two step. That thing made my hair feel ..... GREAT!!!!!! I love the way it applies better and everything. So, I still wanna try the Joico K-Pak, but for now Nexxus Emergencee is the truth (for me, that is).


----------



## Solitude (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll join. I've been using a lot of protein lately & I use something with protein in it at least once per week.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am in!! Girlfriend, sign me up! 

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Ultra Sheen Duo Tex, MegaTek and Joico K-Pak Liquid Reconstructor (leave in)
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? Right now - much stronger - I will give it between 7-8 until I reach my hair goal 
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Not moisturizing as much as I used to. Have already incorporated more protein in my regimen as well as mixing my protein and moisturizing condishes


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

diligence said:


> Oh, I'm definitely in this one! I realize that my hair has been starving for protein for years! I'll be using Aphogee 2 min reconstructer (I would rate this one a 6...it makes my hair feel stronger, but not strong enough), and will step it up to Nexxus Emergencee or Dudley's DRC...I need a stronger dose! (I think, we'll see)...glad you started this challenge, thanks Patricia!


 I HEARD YA.  THATS WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT..LETS MOVE THAT 6 UP NEXT TIME.  KEEP US POSTED


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about this.  I'm using Emergencee and henna-ing 1x a week so far so good.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

amazing said:


> i'm glad you posted this. Because I had my first (very small) set back listening to the "moisture, moisture, moisture". and i've learned early in my hair journey that protein is definitely my friend. Not to mention, i think I like Nexxus Emergencee better than the aphogee two step. That thing made my hair feel ..... GREAT!!!!!! I love the way it applies better and everything. So, I still wanna try the Joico K-Pak, but for now Nexxus Emergencee is the truth (for me, that is).


 YOUR ARE SO WELCOME.  LOOK LIKE WE WAS IN THE SAME MOISTURE, MOISTURE, MOISTURE BOAT.  GLAD WE CAME TO OUR SENCES.  NOT BASHING MOISTURE BUT I JUST DON'T NEED IT EVERY SINGLE DAY. 2X A WEEK IS GOOD.  I HAVE HEARD SO MANY GOOD THINGS ABOUT NEXXUS EMERGENCEE. THAT ON THE TOP OF MY "TO GET" LIST.  ITS A LOT I WANT TO TRY BUT NEXXUS EMERGENCEE FIRST.  I'VE TRIED THE APHOGEE 2 STEP PLENTY.


----------



## pear (Jan 15, 2009)

Patricia said:


> .
> I'M DROOLING. WANT TO TRY THAT ONE. I GUESS I NEED TO LIST ALL THE CHALLENGERS. THANKS


 
I am excited about trying it but nervous at the same time.  I have always been afraid to put a lot of protein in my already dry, 4B hair but a lack of protein may be the exact reason why I have not seen the amount of progress that I thought I would have seen by now (been a member of LHCF for over a year).

Thank you so much for starting this challenge.  It is right on time for me!


----------



## J-Moe (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok Ladies!!! I would like to join but I have my hair sewn-in right now. It will be this way for another month, what can I do to add protein to my diet? I'm currently drinking my way to waistlength with a lot of other ladies and that contains protein. How else can I incorporate it?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I am in!! Girlfriend, sign me up!
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Ultra Sheen Duo Tex, MegaTek and Joico K-Pak Liquid Reconstructor (leave in)
> HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? Right now - much stronger - I will give it between 7-8 until I reach my hair goal
> WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Not moisturizing as much as I used to. Have already incorporated more protein in my regimen as well as mixing my protein and moisturizing condishes


 
THATS A GOOD THING  BETWEEN 7-8.  I'M ALSO MIXING MY PROTEIN AND MOISTURIZING CONDITIONERS 2GETHER


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I'm thinking about this.  I'm using Emergencee and henna-ing 1x a week so far so good.


 IF YOU JOIN OR NOT KEEP US POSTED ON YOUR REGIMINE WANT TO KNOW HOW THE EMERGENCEE AND HENNA WORKS OUT


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Did I mention I did a Sebastian 2 + 1 last weekend followed by a moisture mask and I didn't shed a piece of hair, not one broken hair.

Ladies who are concerned with heavy protein, look for products with hydrolyzed soy or wheat protein in them, that seems very light and gentle. I agree my hair seems to hold moisture longer after a light protein treatment!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

pear said:


> I am excited about trying it but nervous at the same time. I have always been afraid to put a lot of protein in my already dry, 4B hair but a lack of protein may be the exact reason why I have not seen the amount of progress that I thought I would have seen by now (been a member of LHCF for over a year).
> 
> Thank you so much for starting this challenge. It is right on time for me!


TAKE IT SLOW. DON'T BE NERVOUS.  READ THE POST ON THE LADIES WHO ARE NOW INCORPORATING IT IN THEIR REGIMINE.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

pear said:


> Somehow I knew I would see you here AtlantaJJ
> 
> I want in on this one! I am currently testing out several protein-based Joico products so we will see how it goes. I am going to start with the Joico Liquid Reconstructor this weekend.


 I guess to ease your nervous feeling use the reconstructor as directed.  Take a deep breath.  We trying to get you to a 10.  Ask the ladies how they use this product.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

mizzdebbi said:


> I'll join. I've been using a lot of protein lately & I use something with protein in it at least once per week.


Ohhhh mizzdebbie I almost missed your post.  let us know when, and what and rate how your hair feels.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

J-Moe said:


> Ok Ladies!!! I would like to join but I have my hair sewn-in right now. It will be this way for another month, what can I do to add protein to my diet? I'm currently drinking my way to waistlength with a lot of other ladies and that contains protein. How else can I incorporate it?


Oh yes, I'll add your name.  Do you spray your hair with braid spray or anything else that have protein in it?  I'm no expert maybe someone else can chime in with some creative ways to incorporate protein until your sew in is taken down.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 15, 2009)

You know I'm in! I used Joico K-Pak Reconstructor last night and now my hair feels like a solid 8.5 I still need to master the balance of moisture and protein and I'm considering adding some moisture to my protein conditioners. 

It may be helpful to have a running protein list on the thread. I know there are a billion different threads but a quick "cheat sheet" of favorites for the challenge may be helpful.

These are the ones I know of and please add and adjust accordingly ladies:

*Aphogee 2 min reconstructor*
*Aphogee 2 step treatment for damaged hair *
*Aubrey organics GPB *
*Biolage (?)*
*Dudleys DRC 28*
*Elucence (?)*
*Joico K-Pak Reconstructor*
*Joico K-Pak Liquid Reconstructor (leave in)*
*MegaTek*
*Motions CPR*
*Nexxus Emergencee*
*Nexxus Keraphix*
*Sebastian 2+1 (?)*
*Tigi Ego Boost (?)*
*Ulra Sheen Duo Tex (?)*

The question marks are the ones I know nothing about and don't know how they are used so others who have used can maybe shed some light on how they use the product.

Happy hair growing ladies!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Did I mention I did a Sebastian 2 + 1 last weekend followed by a moisture mask and I didn't shed a piece of hair, not one broken hair.
> 
> Ladies who are concerned with heavy protein, look for products with hydrolyzed soy or wheat protein in them, that seems very light and gentle. I agree my hair seems to hold moisture longer after a light protein treatment!


 Can I curse.  I guess not!  AFREAKING AMAZINGTHANKS


----------



## ayoung (Jan 15, 2009)

Add me please! 

Last year I FINALLY realized protein was my friend! I have thick hair but fine strands and they NEED their strength 

Today:
Protein treatment---Megatek on CW'd hair, cap w/o heat 15 min
(then moisture DC 20 min)

Hair good and strong 

FYI: I will be continuing to use protein w/ every wash--which is 2xweek!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in Patricia because I discovered too that protein really is my friend.

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* 
Alternating mostly between Ultra Sheen Duo Tex protein treatment (mild to moderate), Aphogee 2Minute Keratin Reconstructor (mild), Aphogee 2 Step protein treatment (hardcore - every 8 weeks as needed only), CON Reconstructor (mild), Elucence Extended Moisture repair treatment ( mild to moderate) and Oooops, I forgot AO GPB balancing Conditioner (mild) - I haven't used this one yet, but I have it. 


*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? *
My hair especially loves that Duo Tex Protein Treatment and the Aphogee 2 Minute Keratin Reconstructor so I'd  say a 10 on that scale for now. The aphogee 2 step,....meh, I don't particularly care for the smell and how hard it gets once dried,  so I'd give it a 7 or 8 maybe. 


*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? *
I'd really like to find a way to use the Aphogee 2 step without it getting so hard. To be continued....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 15, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> You know I'm in! I used Joico K-Pak Reconstructor last night and now my hair feels like a solid 8.5 I still need to master the balance of moisture and protein and I'm considering adding some moisture to my protein conditioners.
> 
> It may be helpful to have a running protein list on the thread. I know there are a billion different threads but a quick "cheat sheet" of favorites for the challenge may be helpful.
> 
> ...



Here's a couple of details. I will use both of these proteins until I use them up but I will not re-purchase because I want to eventually move towards products with more pure / natural ingredients. They both work great in my opinion...I'm just becoming an ingredients prude!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2009)

im sooooooooooooooooooooooo in this challenge so add me pls.
i will be pre pooing with AO GPB
shampooing with joico k pck
deep reconstructor with joico k pak
deep conditioning with ORS replenishing conditioner

for moisture to keep it balanced i will deep treat with joico intense hydrator or pre poo with moisture like carols daughter black vanilla smoothie.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> You know I'm in! I used Joico K-Pak Reconstructor last night and now my hair feels like a solid 8.5 I still need to master the balance of moisture and protein and I'm considering adding some moisture to my protein conditioners.
> 
> It may be helpful to have a running protein list on the thread. I know there are a billion different threads but a quick "cheat sheet" of favorites for the challenge may be helpful.
> 
> ...


HEY LADY GOOD TO SEE YA. 8.5 THATS AWESOME.    WHAT A GREAT IDEA!  I'LL COPY AND PASTE THIS ON THE FIRST PAGE ALONG WITH OTHER PRODUCTS WITH PROTEIN.   THATS WHAT I'M TAKING ABOUT.


----------



## HoneyB (Jan 15, 2009)

Add me please!!! I think a weekly shot of protein will be great for me because moisture/moisturizing seems to be doing more bad than good. I just washed a little earlier so here's my report:

*Protein Type*: Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
*How Hair Felt on a Scale on 1-10*: 5
*What I Can Do to Make it a 10*: Not use a shampoo with sulfates, make sure I comb my hair before I wash to get out any shed hairs and use the 2 min. as directed.

Because my hair seemed to be too soft with CON shampoo, I decided to try Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair. I lathered and rinsed twice, as usual (although it said once was ok) and my hair got tangled in some areas and felt dry . So I'll be sticking to the CON. This also may have been due to me having a medium-sized rod set for the past week (I haven't really combed because of it). So, I put the 2 min. on my hair w/a plastic cap for about 5 min. with no heat and then 5 min. under the dryer with. When I washed it out my hair felt ok, but not exactly what i expected. So I DCed with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol for a half hour (using heat). When I rinsed my hair felt better. BUT, when I combed by hair down with my large-toothed comb, there was very little breakage which I usually do experience even when I DC. I view this as a plus. I'm airdrying with my Aphogee's Green Tea & Keratin spray, Motions leave-in, ORS Olive, WGO and IC Fantasia's heat protectant serum (it sounds like alot but I've tried it before and my hair felt strong but moisturized). I'll be flat ironing with my new FHI tomorrow (plan to only use 1 a month or less).

I really think its the shampoo that made the 2 min. not work as well so I'll try it out next with CON and my other revisions.

(Sorry for the long paragraph)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> You know I'm in! I used Joico K-Pak Reconstructor last night and now my hair feels like a solid 8.5 I still need to master the balance of moisture and protein and I'm considering adding some moisture to my protein conditioners.
> 
> It may be helpful to have a running protein list on the thread. I know there are a billion different threads but a quick "cheat sheet" of favorites for the challenge may be helpful.
> 
> ...


 
Ladies this is the perfect challenge for relaxed hair especially if it's fine, that's what my hair is...fine and it helps to give my hair added thickness and strength. Naturals with fine hair can benefit from this challenge as well and anyone with over-moisturized mushy hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

HoneyB said:


> Add me please!!! I think a weekly shot of protein will be great for me because moisture/moisturizing seems to be doing more bad than good. I just washed a little earlier so here's my report:
> 
> *Protein Type*: Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
> *How Hair Felt on a Scale on 1-10*: 5
> ...


 
Sounds like you could use a clarifying shampoo HoneyB. if your hair isn't respondingwell to many different products then it's not the product, it's your hair. It may have too much buildup on it from the CON poo and other products you're using. How often do you clarify your hair? If you don't, thenyou might look into doing so perhaps every 2-3 weeks, okay? HTH>


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Add me please!
> 
> Last year I FINALLY realized protein was my friend! I have thick hair but fine strands and they NEED their strength
> 
> ...


wow you use protein 2x per week.  good to hear its been working.  don't 4get to keep us posted after your next shampoo


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm in Patricia because I discovered too that protein really is my friend.
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> Alternating mostly between Ultra Sheen Duo Tex protein treatment (mild to moderate), Aphogee 2Minute Keratin Reconstructor (mild), Aphogee 2 Step protein treatment (hardcore - every 8 weeks as needed only), CON Reconstructor (mild), Elucence Extended Moisture repair treatment ( mild to moderate) and Oooops, I forgot AO GPB balancing Conditioner (mild) - I haven't used this one yet, but I have it.
> ...


 OH YES I'M REALLY LIKING THE DUOTEX.  I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COMBAT THE DRY SCALP AFTER USING IT THOUGH.  HMMM I GUESS I BETTER POST HOW MY HAIR FEELS FOR THE WEEK. THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

J-Moe said:


> Ok Ladies!!! I would like to join but I have my hair sewn-in right now. It will be this way for another month, what can I do to add protein to my diet? I'm currently drinking my way to waistlength with a lot of other ladies and that contains protein. How else can I incorporate it?


 
You can add some aloe vera gel and/or infusium 23 repairologie to some braid spray, shake and add to the tracks of your natural hair underneath the weave as a daily moisturizer. Don't add too much though, I'd say about an ounce of each. For washing, I would dilute whatever protein condtioner you'd be using with some distilled water and squeeze through your scalp, allow to stay on for 15 minutes or so, wash out completely in the shower then DC in a similar way but for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im sooooooooooooooooooooooo in this challenge so add me pls.
> i will be pre pooing with AO GPB
> shampooing with joico k pck
> deep reconstructor with joico k pak
> ...


OK I ADDED YOU .  DON'T FORGET TO COME BACK WEEKLY TO RATE HOW YOUR HAIR FEELS!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OH YES I'M REALLY LIKING THE DUOTEX. I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COMBAT THE DRY SCALP AFTER USING IT THOUGH. HMMM I GUESS I BETTER POST HOW MY HAIR FEELS FOR THE WEEK. THANKS FOR THE INFO


I'm not having dry scalp from using Duo Tex. I use Giovanni Direct Leave-In right after washing out my deep conditioner and that seem to make my hair feel sooooo good and my scalp is fine.


----------



## soulie (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in!  

I'm using Nexxus Keraphix weekly, followed by Humectress.  This week I used Neroli's method: Keraphix with cap and heat for 20 minutes, then adding the Humectress over the Keraphix, putting the cap back on and leaving it on for at least 20 minutes.

My hair felt like an.... 8!!!!

Lemme get back to you on how to get a 10....


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

HoneyB said:


> Add me please!!! I think a weekly shot of protein will be great for me because moisture/moisturizing seems to be doing more bad than good. I just washed a little earlier so here's my report:
> 
> *Protein Type*: Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
> *How Hair Felt on a Scale on 1-10*: 5
> ...


TRY GARNIER LENGTH AND STRENGTH SHAMPOO.  IT MAKES YOUR HAIR FEEL STRONG WITHOUT DRYING IT OUT.  MAYBE YOU CAN ADD SOME LIQUID RECONSTRUCTOR TO YOUR MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER.  I'M REALLY LIKING THAT APHOGEES GREEN TEA AND KERATIN SPRAY.  IT WILL HAPPEN SOON FOR YOU. ITS A LOT OF SUPPORT HERE!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maybe we should incorporate  in some "protein" shampoos as well...

I have been alternating days ...Protein shampoo/Moisturizing Condish/Protein Leave in...Moisturizing Shampoo/Protein+Moisturizing Combo condish..etc....I have fine hair and using Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo, Nexxus Diametress and Botanoil Shampoo..I have listed the ingredients for the last two and was surprised to see that Diametress had that much protein in it and those with thick, weak hair could benefit as well....The Botanoil is just as beneficial with concentration on those with chemically treated hair
*
Diametress Shampoo 
*
Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamide Dea, Panthenol, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, *Keratin Amino Acids*, Chanomeles Japonica Seed Extract, Hydroxypropylcellulose, *Hydrolyzed Elastin*, Hamamelis Virginiana (Witch Hazel) Extract, *Hydrolyzed Collagen*, Polyglyceryl-3 Distearate, Polysorbate 60, Myristic Acid, Palmitic Acid, Stearic Acid, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Flour Lipids, Ceramide 3, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Tetrahexyldecyl Ascorbate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Sterol, Alpha Glucan Oligosaccharide, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnimate, Butyl Methoxydibenzoyl Methane, Tocopheryl Acetate, Citric Acid, Propylene Glycol, Sodium Chloride, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Methylparaben, Fragrance, Yellow 6.
*
Botanoil Shampoo*

Water (Aqua), Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamide Dea, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Styrene/vp Copolymer, Acrylates/c12-24 Pareth-25 Acrylate Copolymer, Panthenol-dl, Hamamelis Virginiana (Witch Hazel) Extract, Propylene Glycol, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Corn Oil, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Sterol, Sunflower Seed Oil, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, *Biotin, Cysteine, L-cysteine, Folic Acid, Inositol, Niacin, Tocopheryl Acetate,* Retinyl Palmitate, Lecithin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Polyglyceryl-3 Distearate, Polysorbate 60, Myristic Acid, Palmitic Acid, Stearic Acid, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Flour Lipids, Ceramide 3, Avocado (Persea Gratissima) Oil, Tetrahexyldecyl Ascorbate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Sterol, Alpha Glucan Oligosaccharide, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnimate, Butylmethoxydibenzoyl Methane, Citric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone, Yellow 6, Red 4, Fragrance.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ladies this is the perfect challenge for relaxed hair especially if it's fine, that's what my hair is...fine and it helps to give my hair added thickness and strength. Naturals with fine hair can benefit from this challenge as well and anyone with over-moisturized mushy hair.



LOTS OF GOOD INFO AGGIE.   I couldn't have said it any better.   by the way, It just hit my last week to read the labels and follow directions.  Instead of doing what I wanted to do! Go figure


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 15, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OH YES I'M REALLY LIKING THE DUOTEX.  I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO COMBAT THE DRY SCALP AFTER USING IT THOUGH.  HMMM I GUESS I BETTER POST HOW MY HAIR FEELS FOR THE WEEK. THANKS FOR THE INFO



Hi Patricia...I am using the Duo Tex and not experiencing any dryness but I am using AO HSR afterwards - made my hair soft and strong...


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

soulie said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I'm using Nexxus Keraphix weekly, followed by Humectress. This week I used Neroli's method: Keraphix with cap and heat for 20 minutes, then adding the Humectress over the Keraphix, putting the cap back on and leaving it on for at least 20 minutes.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a good idea.  Keraphix is a very good product.  not bad and 8.  We should have been doing this a long time ago


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Maybe we should incorporate in some "protein" shampoos as well...
> 
> I have been alternating days ...Protein shampoo/Moisturizing Condish/Protein Leave in...Moisturizing Shampoo/Protein+Moisturizing Combo condish..etc....I have fine hair and using Kenra Moisturizing Shampoo, Nexxus Diametress and Botanoil Shampoo..I have listed the ingredients for the last two and was surprised to see that Diametress had that much protein in it and those with thick, weak hair could benefit as well....The Botanoil is just as beneficial with concentration on those with chemically treated hair
> 
> ...


 good idea  I'll add shampoo too!


----------



## summergirl08 (Jan 15, 2009)

I do this already so count me in! I use Joico K Pak Reconstructing Conditioner every single Monday


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

summergirl08 said:


> I do this already so count me in! I use Joico K Pak Reconstructing Conditioner every single Monday


 good to hear.  Don't forget to rate how your hair feel weekly.  I'm about to do mine now! Has the joico been working for you?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Maybe we should incorporate in some "protein" shampoos as well...


 
Good idea to mention this sqzbly, I do use protein shampoos too...I just bought AO GPB Balancing shampoo and conditioner. I also use Nioxin and FAST (Fortified Amino Scalp Therapy) poo and con as well. Here's a pic of it:










These are also sold in smaller 12 oz bottles here - http://www.nisimhair.com/fast/. here's another link with more information on it -  http://www.nisim.com/catalog/26. I especially love the shampoo. I really think it works to grow hair faster l;ike it claims-it did when I was using it religiously but I got caught up with all these other products on this site and just had to try most of them.  I haven't been using it much recently but now that I'm in this challenge, I will be pulling it out to use again. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 15, 2009)

That Sebastian 2+1 sounds amazing!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
MANE AND TAIL CONDITIONER MIXED WITH OPTIMUM RECONSTRUCTOR AND A LITTLE POROSITY CONTROL.  LEFT ON FOR 1 HOUR

*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?* 8 LEAVING ROOM FOR IMPROVEMENT.
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?* BUY ANOTHER DRYER SO I CAN REALLY DC.


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 15, 2009)

I wanna join!  I use Mastey Restore shampoo......INGREDIENTS

Cruelty-Free Ingredients: Aqua, Eau [D.Water], Infusion of Vegetable Protein and Cysteine Amino Acid and Panthenol and Grapeseed Extract and Ascorbic Acid and Ginseng and Gingko, [Natural Moisturizing Factor] PCA and Sodium Lactate and Lactic Acid and Phospholipid EFA, Sulfoalkyl Amides & Esters, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Glyceryl Stearate, PEG-100 Stearate, Cetyl Alcohol, Methyl Gluceth-20, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Parfum (Fragrance)



I'm gonna also get the Aphoghee 2-minute reconstructor.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 15, 2009)

aja1121 said:


> I wanna join! I use Mastey Restore shampoo......INGREDIENTS
> 
> Cruelty-Free Ingredients: Aqua, Eau [D.Water], Infusion of Vegetable Protein and Cysteine Amino Acid and Panthenol and Grapeseed Extract and Ascorbic Acid and Ginseng and Gingko, [Natural Moisturizing Factor] PCA and Sodium Lactate and Lactic Acid and Phospholipid EFA, Sulfoalkyl Amides & Esters, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Glyceryl Stearate, PEG-100 Stearate, Cetyl Alcohol, Methyl Gluceth-20, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Parfum (Fragrance)
> 
> ...


Thanks I will add to list.  Remember to check in and tell us how you hair feel weekly on a scale of 1-10


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Good idea to mention this sqzbly, I do use protein shampoos too...I just bought AO GPB Balancing shampoo and conditioner. I also use Nioxin and FAST (Fortified Amino Scalp Therapy) poo and con as well. Here's a pic of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Aggie - I am going to check these out!!!

Girl I noticed that you had the AO GPB Shampoo in your arsenal...All I can say is *Beware*...that stuff had my hair in a hard,tangled mess!!! I shampooed with it in the shower and manipulated to prevent tangling..I had to use my Nexxus Ensure to get the tangles out before I conditioned- still lost more hair than necessary...AO shampoos suck!!! I am using it to clean my combs and brushes...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

aja1121 said:


> *I wanna join! I use Mastey Restore shampoo......INGREDIENTS*
> 
> Cruelty-Free Ingredients: Aqua, Eau [D.Water], Infusion of Vegetable Protein and Cysteine Amino Acid and Panthenol and Grapeseed Extract and Ascorbic Acid and Ginseng and Gingko,* [Natural Moisturizing Factor]* PCA and Sodium Lactate and Lactic Acid and Phospholipid EFA, Sulfoalkyl Amides & Esters, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Glyceryl Stearate, PEG-100 Stearate, Cetyl Alcohol, Methyl Gluceth-20, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Parfum (Fragrance)
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh, oooooh, pray tell, what is this shampoo like? Do you have any of the conditioners as well? I have been eyeing this line of products on www.sleekhair.com for a loooooooooooonng time and want to buy it so bad because it's great for low humidity climates. I visit my boyfriend in Nebraska and the  humidity there is almost non-existent during the winter months so I need something like this to hold on to the moisture in my hair for when I visit him. It is the NMF in pink bolded that really attracted me to this line. I think I will be getting it non the less, but it would be great to hear some reviews on it. Please share:crossfingers: waiting for good news.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Thanks Aggie - I am going to check these out!!!
> 
> Girl I noticed that you had the AO GPB Shampoo in your arsenal...All I can say is *Beware*...that stuff had my hair in a hard,tangled mess!!! I shampooed with it in the shower and manipulated to prevent tangling..I had to use my Nexxus Ensure to get the tangles out before I conditioned- still lost more hair than necessary...AO shampoos suck!!! I am using it to clean my combs and brushes...


 
Thanks for the heads up on this honey...what I'll do is add a little to my CON moisturizing poo or even the FAST poo as it is very good at softening my hair while adding strength at the same time. I noticed that this happens when I use my Jason Thin to Thick shampoo but I don't manipulate it too much and the Jason Thin to Thick conditioner softens it right back up. So I'm hoping to get the same results mixing it with my CON or FAST poo before putting it on my hair.

Have you used any of the Giovanni shampoos? Are any of them protein-based and which ones? I hear a lot of good things about the smooth as silk but I don't want another moisture-based natural poo but a protein-based one that doesn't leave my hair feeling hard or strawlike.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 15, 2009)

amazing said:


> i'm glad you posted this. Because I had my first (very small) set back listening to the "moisture, moisture, moisture". and i've learned early in my hair journey that protein is definitely my friend. Not to mention, i think I like Nexxus Emergencee better than the aphogee two step. That thing made my hair feel ..... GREAT!!!!!! I love the way it applies better and everything. So, I still wanna try the Joico K-Pak, but for now Nexxus Emergencee is the truth (for me, that is).


 
That's so interesting. I had the opposite setback listening to protein protein! I didn't even know people felt pressure to moisturize because all the threads I've read talk about protein. I actually had to chop off around 4 inches from the setback. Now I moisturize moisturize mosturize!

It shows everyone's hair is different. Cheers to all it works for and good luck! This is a reminder to everyone that what works for one, doesn't for others and to find their own way, as each of us are individuals!


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ooooh, oooooh, pray tell, what is this shampoo like? Do you have any of the conditioners as well? I have been eyeing this line of products on www.sleekahair.com for a loooooooooooonng time and want to buy it so bad because it's great for low humidity climates. I visit my boyfriend in Nebraska and the humidity there is almost non-existent during the winter months so I need something like this to hold on to the moisture in my hair for when I visit him. It is the NMF in pink bolded that really attracted me to this line. I think I will be getting it non the less, but it would be great to hear some reviews on it. Please share:crossfingers: waiting for good news.


 

I actually like this shampoo.  I can definitely tell it has protein in though.  I would probably say that it is probably 65% protein, 35% moisture. My hair doesn't feel soft afterwards or anything, it feels clean and strong.  I moisturize the heck out of hair, so I need this.  

I have not tried any of the conditioners.  I found a liter of the shampoo at Marshall's for $9.99 and went back and got 3 more.  So, I'll be using this shampoo for a while.

I am pretty sure the entire Restore system works wonders.


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 15, 2009)

luckiestdestiny said:


> That's so interesting. I had the opposite setback listening to protein protein! I didn't even know people felt pressure to moisturize because all the threads I've read talk about protein. I actually had to chop off around 4 inches from the setback. Now I moisturize moisturize mosturize!
> 
> It shows everyone's hair is different. Cheers to all it works for and good luck! This is a reminder to everyone that what works for one, doesn't for others and to find their own way, as each of us are individuals!


 
Yeah, the key is finding a balance (of both) that works best for your hair type.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

aja1121 said:


> I actually like this shampoo. I can definitely tell it has protein in though. I would probably say that it is probably 65% protein, 35% moisture. My hair doesn't feel soft afterwards or anything, it feels clean and strong. I moisturize the heck out of hair, so I need this.
> 
> I have not tried any of the conditioners. I found a liter of the shampoo at Marshall's for $9.99 and went back and got 3 more. So, I'll be using this shampoo for a while.
> 
> I am pretty sure the entire Restore system works wonders.


 
Thanks for th review. I think I'll check out their moisture line as well as the restore line. I will need them both for sure. 

I have to add the Abba line of products to my regimen too. I heard that it is one of the more moisturizing natural organic line and the poos don't leave your hair feeling stripped like some of the others like Giovanni, Jason, AO and Elucence, etc...I have most of these, so  I know.


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 16, 2009)

aja1121 said:


> Yeah, the key is finding a balance (of both) that works best for your hair type.


Not sure if I have the balance down yet, but wanted to see if maybe I am doing something wrong. here's what I did:

I pre-poo'd with Suave coconut con and left it on for a few hours, then I washed with Joico Reconstruct Shampoo, and followed up with Joico Reconstruct Conditioner (both in the big brown bottles). pony-tail rollersat under Pibbs, and the end result was incredible! My hair is fine, and it looked so much thicker and stronger! Oh, and last week I used the K-Pak deep reconstructor. While I love how strong my hair feels, I swear I had a lot of shedding since last week, and my scalp itched. I definitely plan to do a moisture poo & con next wash, but just wanted to know if I am missing a step when I use the protein? My hair was difficult to comb even after making my parts in the shower under running water, and there is no slip. Should I try a different brand? I've heard so many raves about Joico. TIA


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the heads up on this honey...*what I'll do is add a little to my CON moisturizing poo *or even the FAST poo as it is very good at softening my hair while adding strength at the same time. I noticed that this happens when I use my Jason Thin to Thick shampoo but I don't manipulate it too much and the Jason Thin to Thick conditioner softens it right back up. So I'm hoping to get the same results mixing it with my CON or FAST poo before putting it on my hair.
> 
> Have you used any of the Giovanni shampoos? Are any of them protein-based and which ones? I hear a lot of good things about the smooth as silk but I don't want another moisture-based natural poo but a protein-based one that doesn't leave my hair feeling hard or strawlike.



You know what, (bolded) I do this with my garlic shampoo but it never occurred to me to do this with then AO GPB shampoo (duh!!!) I guess I was so po'ed on how it did my hair...gotta try this!! Thanks for the reminder

I have been tempted to try the Giovanni line - but I heard the same reviews you did with regard to moisture but not so much protein...I got enough moisturizers around her to last me into 2012!!!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in on this! 

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Mega-Tek; AO GPB condish; Aphogee 2min keratin; ordered SAA
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? Right now I'm a 10!
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Keep up w/ the protein

Last night I did a cowash and used the 2min. I usually I just do on the weekend "big wash day".  My hair felt hard last night no matter what I put in it, but for some reason it is so soft, and feels very strong today. Just felt really good, and looks healthy.  After reading My Discovery I wanted to be sure I included more protein.  I think I have a good balance going, this will help me keep it up.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Hersheygurl said:


> Not sure if I have the balance down yet, but wanted to see if maybe I am doing something wrong. here's what I did:
> 
> I pre-poo'd with Suave coconut con and left it on for a few hours, then I washed with Joico Reconstruct Shampoo, and followed up with Joico Reconstruct Conditioner (both in the big brown bottles). pony-tail rollersat under Pibbs, and the end result was incredible! My hair is fine, and it looked so much thicker and stronger! Oh, and last week I used the K-Pak deep reconstructor. While I love how strong my hair feels, I swear I had a lot of shedding since last week, and my scalp itched. I definitely plan to do a moisture poo & con next wash, but just wanted to know if I am missing a step when I use the protein? My hair was difficult to comb even after making my parts in the shower under running water, and there is no slip. Should I try a different brand? I've heard so many raves about Joico. TIA


NOT SURE WHY YOUR HAIR WAS SHEDDING.  MAYBE SOMEONE ELSE THAT USED THESE PRODUCTS WILL HELP


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> I'm in on this!
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Mega-Tek; AO GPB condish; Aphogee 2min keratin; ordered SAA
> HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? Right now I'm a 10!
> ...


 :bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre
I ADDED YOU.  THATS STRANGE THAT YOUR HAIR FELT HARD LAST NIGHT AND SOFT THIS MORNING.  GOOD FOR YOU.  TAKE BABY STEPS  AND BALANCE EVERYTHING OUT


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Hersheygurl said:


> Not sure if I have the balance down yet, but wanted to see if maybe I am doing something wrong. here's what I did:
> 
> I pre-poo'd with Suave coconut con and left it on for a few hours, then I washed with Joico Reconstruct Shampoo, and followed up with Joico Reconstruct Conditioner (both in the big brown bottles). pony-tail rollersat under Pibbs, and the end result was incredible! My hair is fine, and it looked so much thicker and stronger! Oh, and last week I used the K-Pak deep reconstructor. While I love how strong my hair feels, I swear I had a lot of shedding since last week, and my scalp itched. I definitely plan to do a moisture poo & con next wash, but just wanted to know if I am missing a step when I use the protein? My hair was difficult to comb even after making my parts in the shower under running water, and there is no slip. Should I try a different brand? I've heard so many raves about Joico. TIA


 
Oh no, there's nothing wrong with the brand. Joico is an awesome product, however I see your dilemma here. You have been using too much protein and not enough moisture at all. This is a . What I would suggest is that you follow up every single protein treatment with a moisturizing deep conditioner fro about 30 minutes with heat if you can. 

Also do not put the conditioners on your scalp but your hair only, if you do put them on your scalp, it would cause itching. Only shampoo goes on the scalp, okay honey? 

First things first though, clarify your hair to remove any build up you might have, and only give yourself a moisturizing deep conditioner for a couple of weeks, no protein until you get the elasticity back in your hair. You *can not* *use only* protein poos and conditioners - you're setting yourself up for failure. You have to have a lot of moisture too. Do you moisturize your hair between washes with a water-based moisturizer? This is also a critical step with our hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> :bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre
> I ADDED YOU. THATS STRANGE THAT YOUR HAIR FELT HARD LAST NIGHT AND SOFT THIS MORNING. GOOD FOR YOU. *TAKE BABY STEPS AND BALANCE EVERYTHING OUT*


 
Great tip (bolded) Patricia, so great, I'd put it as one of the rules of this challenge on the front page for new protein users. What do you think?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh no, there's nothing wrong with the brand. Joico is an awesome product, however I see your dilemma here. You have been using too much protein and not enough moisture at all. This is a . What I would suggest is that you follow up every single protein treatment with a moisturizing deep conditioner fro about 30 minutes with heat if you can.
> 
> Also do not put the conditioners on your scalp but your hair only, if you do put them on your scalp, it would cause itching. Only shampoo goes on the scalp, okay honey?
> 
> First things first though, clarify your hair to remove any build up you might have, and only give yourself a moisturizing deep conditioner for a couple of weeks, no protein until you get the elasticity back in your hair. You *can not* *use only* protein poos and conditioners - you're setting yourself up for failure. You have to have a lot of moisture too. Do you moisturize your hair between washes with a water-based moisturizer? This is also a critical step with our hair.


GOOD ADVICE, THANKS


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Great tip (bolded) Patricia, so great, I'd put it as one of the rules of this challenge on the front page for new protein users. What do you think?


YES MAAM YOU RIGHT CAUSE WE DON'T NEED TO HEAR ANY HORROR STORIES.  THANKS A MILLION.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in. When I incorporated Aveda DR and L'anza Reconstructor weekly into my regimen my hair began to thrive. I didn't even realize I too was led astray with moisturize moisturize moisturize. Now that I have these two my hair is in the best shape of my life.


WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? L'anza Reconstructor or Aveda Damage Remedy
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 10
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? None


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ladies this is the perfect challenge for relaxed hair especially if it's fine, that's what my hair is...fine and it helps to give my hair added thickness and strength. Naturals with fine hair can benefit from this challenge as well and anyone with over-moisturized mushy hair.


I'm such a PJ - I have that Biolage protein too (in the stash)....

I am a fine hair natural, and I <3 <3 <3 protein


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 16, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> You know what, (bolded) I do this with my garlic shampoo but it never occurred to me to do this with then AO GPB shampoo (duh!!!) I guess I was so po'ed on how it did my hair...gotta try this!! Thanks for the reminder
> 
> I have been tempted to try the Giovanni line - but I heard the same reviews you did with regard to moisture but not so much protein...I* got enough moisturizers around her to last me into 2012*!!!



I have enough of everything to last me until 2012 

I'm a recovering PJ....

I love your hair blinging at me in your siggy


----------



## WesternEyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks so much for this post! I'm definitely using protein every week now because my strands are thin and need it. I'm using Nexxus Emergencee right now(i love it), but looking for some more effective protein treatments. Thinking about trying Frederic F. Protein RX Mask.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 16, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have enough of everything to last me until 2012
> 
> I'm a recovering PJ....
> 
> I love your hair blinging at me in your siggy


Thanks AJJ -

 Just can't help myself, but I am on the road to recovery!!..LOL


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Patricia thanks for starting this. Please sign me up. I will be using Joico Kpak poo, recon, and Intense Hydrator once a week.


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2009)

aja1121 said:


> I wanna join!  I use Mastey Restore shampoo......INGREDIENTS
> 
> Cruelty-Free Ingredients: Aqua, Eau [D.Water], Infusion of Vegetable Protein and Cysteine Amino Acid and Panthenol and Grapeseed Extract and Ascorbic Acid and Ginseng and Gingko, [Natural Moisturizing Factor] PCA and Sodium Lactate and Lactic Acid and Phospholipid EFA, Sulfoalkyl Amides & Esters, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Glyceryl Stearate, PEG-100 Stearate, Cetyl Alcohol, Methyl Gluceth-20, Methylchloroisothiazolinone and Methylisothiazolinone, Parfum (Fragrance)
> 
> ...



I came VERY close to buying Mastey poos but I couldn't find any reviews on the board and didn't want to go through the hassle of ordering online. Have you been using Mastey products long? How do you like them?


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 16, 2009)

How do I know if I need more protein?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 16, 2009)

You already know...I'm in! I'm using either:

Condish's
Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Reconstructor
CON Reconstructor
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex
Silk Elements Mayo
Megatek

Shampoo
Sally's Coloresse Rescue
Naked Naturals


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 16, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> How do I know if I need more protein?


 
I knew because my hair was weak.  Not only a lot of shedding (from the root) but also breakage (from various points on the hair itself).  I would comb my hair with a wide tooth comb and there would be hair all over the place.  I attributed it to the cold weather, but it just got to be too much.  There are different levels of protien deficiency, but I think mine was on the more severe side because I was having issues at the root and along the shaft.  I used a hardcore treatment (aphogee 2 step) and have been trying to maintain since then. So far so good


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

girlyprincess23 said:


> I'm in. When I incorporated Aveda DR and L'anza Reconstructor weekly into my regimen my hair began to thrive. I didn't even realize I too was led astray with moisturize moisturize moisturize. Now that I have these two my hair is in the best shape of my life.
> 
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? L'anza Reconstructor or Aveda Damage Remedy
> ...


OH THATS GOOD NEWS.A 10.  I'M TRYING TO MAKE IT TO 10.  YES! DON'T 4GET TO CHECK IN WEEKLY


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> Thanks so much for this post! I'm definitely using protein every week now because my strands are thin and need it. I'm using Nexxus Emergencee right now(i love it), but looking for some more effective protein treatments. Thinking about trying Frederic F. Protein RX Mask.


I HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT NEXXUS EMERGENCEE. MOST PEOPLE USE IT WEEKLY. NOT SURE IF THEY DILUTE IT WITH MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER BUT ITS ON MY LIST.  I GOT TO GET SOME.  LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ME TO ADD YOU TO THE CHALLENGE.  EVEN IF YOU DON'T JOIN COME IN AND PARTICIPATE AND RATE HOW YOUR HAIR FEELS WEEKLY ON A SCALE OF 1-10.  WE ARE STRIVING FOR PERFECTION.  WE WILL GET THERE.  KEEP US POSTED ON HOW THE OTHER PRODUCTS WORK TOO! THANKS


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hey Patricia thanks for starting this. Please sign me up. I will be using Joico Kpak poo, recon, and Intense Hydrator once a week.


I ADDED YOU. LET US KNOW HOW YOUR HAIR FEELS WEEKLY!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> How do I know if I need more protein?


 IF YOUR HAIR JUST BREAKING AND COMING OUT IN LONG STRINGS.  HECK MY HAIR WAS COMING OUT IN CLUMPS IN THE SHOWER.  THAT WAS A YEAR AGO.   I STILL DIDN'T REALIZE WHAT WAS UP.   MY HAIR SHED WAY LESS NOW.  I'M ALSO TAKING GARLIC PILLS FROM SAMS!  HEY YAWL I HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO.  I WANT MY THICK HAIR BACK


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

daephae said:


> You already know...I'm in! I'm using either:
> 
> Condish's
> Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Reconstructor
> ...


I ADDED YOU. I'M LIKING YOUR LIST


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2009)

I know that protein can reduce breaking hair but it sounds like it slowed shedding for some of you too? I didn't think protein affected shedding. Any thoughts?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Muse said:


> I know that protein can reduce breaking hair but it sounds like it slowed shedding for some of you too? I didn't think protein affected shedding. Any thoughts?


 GLAD YOU BROUGHT THAT UP.  BY ME LOSING LESS HAIR SINCE I STARTED PROTEIN.  EVEN BEFORE I STARTED GARLIC.  I JUST FIGURE THE PROTEIN HELPED WITH THAT TOO!  I COULD BE WRONG. MAYBE AN EXPERT CAN "SHED" SOME LIGHT.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2009)

I would like to join.

I'm a constant shedder but this past winter it got a little out of hand - so I decided to try the protein kick bi-weekly and see how that works.

*Shampoos *
Nizarol AD - dry scalp
KeraCare - Hydrating Shampoo

*Conditioners*
Emergencee w/heat for 15 mins. (got hard) (1st time using 1/11)
DC w/Nexxuss Humectress 30 min w/o heat and 30 min. w/heat
_*or*_
ORS Replenishing
GVP Conditioning Balm
KeraCare Humecto 

Rollerset with NTM and Silken Seal

I will do bi-weekly treatments with the Emergencee.

I also just started taking Garlic pills (CVS) 3x a day


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Marbel said:


> I would like to join.
> 
> I'm a constant shedder but this past winter it got a little out of hand - so I decided to try the protein kick bi-weekly and see how that works.
> 
> ...


OK I ADDED YOU.  Keep me posted on how the garlic pills work out for you.  How did the emergencee treatment work? dont 4get to rate how your hair feels on a scale of 1-10 weekly.  thanks


----------



## WesternEyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT NEXXUS EMERGENCEE. MOST PEOPLE USE IT WEEKLY. NOT SURE IF THEY DILUTE IT WITH MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER BUT ITS ON MY LIST.  I GOT TO GET SOME.  LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT ME TO ADD YOU TO THE CHALLENGE.  EVEN IF YOU DON'T JOIN COME IN AND PARTICIPATE AND RATE HOW YOUR HAIR FEELS WEEKLY ON A SCALE OF 1-10.  WE ARE STRIVING FOR PERFECTION.  WE WILL GET THERE.  KEEP US POSTED ON HOW THE OTHER PRODUCTS WORK TOO! THANKS



Yes, please add me too. Thanks. Nexxus Emergencee really makes a difference for my hair. I just started using it weekly because i noticed my hair was too mushy and weak. It's kinda pricey for that small bottle, but you don't need to use alot per treatment. Definitely worth the cost.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 16, 2009)

Add me too, please!

shampoos:
Lanza healing strength
Lanza healing moisture

conditioners:
Lanza healing strength
Lanza healing moisture
Colorful neutral protein filler
Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balance


----------



## WesternEyes (Jan 16, 2009)

So far this week....

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? 
Nexxus Emergencee, left it on till it got hard then rinsed and conditioned.

HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 
6/7.... Noticed improvement but still have a long way to go.

WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?
I'm going to add a protein shampoo and maybe another mild protein conditioner during the week.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> Yes, please add me too. Thanks. Nexxus Emergencee really makes a difference for my hair. I just started using it weekly because i noticed my hair was too mushy and weak. It's kinda pricey for that small bottle, but you don't need to use alot per treatment. Definitely worth the cost.


 OK WILL DO! THANKS FOR THE GOOD REVIEW ON THE EMERGENCEE PRODUCT


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

tishee said:


> Add me too, please!
> 
> shampoos:
> Lanza healing strength
> ...


OK WILL DO.  REMEMBER TO RATE YOUR HAIR EXPERIENCE FOR THE WEEK


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 16, 2009)

I will do it however, I will not do it once a week. I only do my Apoghee 2 min. Reconstrutor every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> So far this week....
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?
> Nexxus Emergencee, left it on till it got hard then rinsed and conditioned.
> ...


 I BOUGHT APHOGEE SHAMPOO AND USED IT.  MAYBE I DID SOMETHING WRONG CAUSE MY HAIR WAS NOT FEELING IT.  I WILL TRY IT AGAIN CAUSE I USE IT AFTER I NEUTRALIZED.  I'M GOING TO GIVE IT A FAIR CHANCE.  I'M STILL HOOKED ON THE GARNIER LONG AND STRONG THOUGH.  IF I DON'T LIKE IT, I WILL DEF MIX IT IN WITH A MOISTURIZING SHAMPOO TO USE IT UP.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I will do it however, I will not do it once a week. I only do my Apoghee 2 min. Reconstrutor every 6-8 weeks.


 Oh yes by all means.  You want to keep your hair healthy.  Use protein when your hair needs it.  My hair is not at its peak in health and I'm rebuilding it weekly.  I imagine when I get to the point where my hair is in tip top shape.  I probably will not need protein as much.  SO YOU IN THE CHALLENGE?


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry...didn't answer the questions.

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? 
*Aphogee 2 min & SE Hair Mayo*

HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 
*6
*
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? 
*There was a noticeable difference afterward. My hair felt stronger but still soft. I still had lots of hair shedding during detangling though. I'm just going to continue with regular mild/moderate protein use. Before last week, I only used protein at touch-up time. Never in between. I think it will take some time to repair*.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> :bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre
> I ADDED YOU. THATS STRANGE THAT YOUR HAIR FELT HARD LAST NIGHT AND SOFT THIS MORNING. GOOD FOR YOU. TAKE BABY STEPS AND BALANCE EVERYTHING OUT


 

Same thing I thought. There were some other steps/products (Elasta DRR11 on dry hair for my DC, and my cowash condish). But just felt hard.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm such a PJ - *I have that Biolage protein too (in the stash)....*
> 
> I am a fine hair natural, and I <3 <3 <3 protein


 
Girl AJJ, you are too much.... My fine hair loves protein too.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Muse said:


> I know that protein can reduce breaking hair but it sounds like it slowed shedding for some of you too? I didn't think protein affected shedding. Any thoughts?


 
Hi Muse, I use protein for breakage and garlic oil/supplements for shedding. Just a note of caution though, protein can mend breakage but if used excessively, can also cause breakage, so again please remember to properly balance out how much protein/moisture your hair needs before overdoing it, okay? Hope this helps.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> I will do it however, I will not do it once a week. I only do my Apoghee 2 min. Reconstrutor every 6-8 weeks.


 
HF, are you sure it's the Aphogee 2 minute reconstrucor or the 2 step treatment for damaged hair that you use every 6-8 weekserplexed?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a question, would a henna treatment to cover my gray be considered a protein treatment?


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Jan 16, 2009)

Omg, thank you for starting this challange. I'm def in and will do a Aphogee Shampoo and 2min reconstructor treatment this sunday, because my hair really needs it. It's been kind of thin lately due to 5 days of trying to find the right regime for me. Guess what I also found out? Whenever I used protein my hair was always shiny, full, thick and bouncy especially with a flat iron... Whenever I did just moisture, my hair was always dull and limp. So yes, Protein is my BEST FRIEND!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

daephae said:


> Sorry...didn't answer the questions.
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?
> *Aphogee 2 min & SE Hair Mayo*
> ...


 I UNDERSTAND IT GOING TO TAKE TIME FOR ME TOO! APHOGEE 2MIN IS A GREAT PRODUCT AND WORKS WONDERS FOR A LOT OF LADIES BUT FOR MY MESSED UP HAIR I HAVE TO USE A STRONGER TYPE PROTEIN.  I BALANCE IT OUT TOO! I JUST FOUND I WAS OVERDOING IT WITH MOISTURE.  I'M DEF NOT MOISTURE BASHING CAUSE I MIX MOISTURE WITH MY PROTEIN PRODUCTS BUT I FOUND I DON'T NEED TO MOISTURISE BUT A COUPLE TIMES PER WEEK.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hi Muse, I use protein for breakage and garlic oil/supplements for shedding. Just a note of caution though, protein can mend breakage but if used excessively, can also cause breakage, so again please remember to properly balance out how much protein/moisture your hair needs before overdoing it, okay? Hope this helps.



LADIES PLEASE DON'T THINK THIS IS AN ANTI MOISTURIZE THREAD.  WE HAVE TO MOISTURIZE.  IT HAS GREATLY BENEFITTED ME TO USE PROTEIN AND MOISTURE TOGETHER.    WE DON'T WANT OVERLOADS TO HAPPEN.  SO IF YOU NOT EXPERIENCED WITH USING PROTEIN TAKE BABY STEPS AND GRADUALLY INCREASE UNTIL YOUR HAIR HAS REACHED ITS OPTIMUM LEVEL OF HEALTH.  LISTEN TO YOUR HAIR DO NOT STOP USING MOISTURE PRODUCTS.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OK I ADDED YOU. Keep me posted on how the garlic pills work out for you. How did the emergencee treatment work? dont 4get to rate how your hair feels on a scale of 1-10 weekly. thanks


 
For questions:

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? 
*Emergencee w/heat*

HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 
*7.5 
*
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? 
*Not sure yet, still testing the waters.  After treatment my hair felt strong and moist.  I still noticed shed hairs (maybe this was normal).  I know that my hair do much better when I rollerset - rather than airdry.  I may continue this to see how that works out. I can certainly say as of today my shedding for this week was significantly reduced.  I'm happy about that.*


----------



## Hersheygurl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh no, there's nothing wrong with the brand. Joico is an awesome product, however I see your dilemma here. You have been using too much protein and not enough moisture at all. This is a . What I would suggest is that you follow up every single protein treatment with a moisturizing deep conditioner fro about 30 minutes with heat if you can.
> 
> Also do not put the conditioners on your scalp but your hair only, if you do put them on your scalp, it would cause itching. Only shampoo goes on the scalp, okay honey?
> 
> First things first though, clarify your hair to remove any build up you might have, and only give yourself a moisturizing deep conditioner for a couple of weeks, no protein until you get the elasticity back in your hair. You *can not* *use only* protein poos and conditioners - you're setting yourself up for failure. You have to have a lot of moisture too. Do you moisturize your hair between washes with a water-based moisturizer? This is also a critical step with our hair.


 
Aggie, thank you so much! I feel so dumb! I applied the conditioner like a relaxer, and I am sure I got it too close to my scalp, which no doubt caused the itching. With the protein, can I do it on dry hair, then shampoo and condition? I think I will stick with Joico, but will not keep the protein shampoo and conditioner. It is too much. I will just get the K-Pak reconstructor and use moisturizing shampoos like Humetress or something. I'll only moisturize the next wash, and clarify. ( not sure which clarifying poo to try) Does this sound okay? 

I had been a little lazy with moisturizing, but after my wash last night, I moisturized with Kercare conditioning hairdress. Will keep this up as well. Bless you!


----------



## ladycage (Jan 16, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge, I apply MT to my scalp daily but I will use a protein dc once a week and also a dc moisturizer.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 16, 2009)

Hersheygurl said:


> Aggie, thank you so much! I feel so dumb! I applied the conditioner like a relaxer, and I am sure I got it too close to my scalp, which no doubt caused the itching. With the protein, can I do it on dry hair, then shampoo and condition? I think I will stick with Joico, but will not keep the protein shampoo and conditioner. It is too much. I will just get the K-Pak reconstructor and use moisturizing shampoos like Humetress or something. I'll only moisturize the next wash, and clarify. ( *not sure which clarifying poo to try*) Does this sound okay?
> 
> I had been a little lazy with moisturizing, but after my wash last night, I moisturized with Kercare conditioning hairdress. Will keep this up as well. Bless you!


 
If you like Nexxus Humectress I suggest Nexxus Aloe Rid for clarifying.  Although I have nothing to compare it to (it was the first clarifying shampoo I ever tried, I liked it and stuck with it), it does not leave a "stripped" feeling like many people claim they get after using a clarifying poo, but my hair still feels squeaky clean and build up free.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a question, would a henna treatment to cover my gray be considered a protein treatment?


 
Oh no it won't, but henna is tricky. It acts like a protein because of it's strengthening properties but it in and of itself is not a protein treatment. I would suggest though that you always follow one up with a very moisturizing deep conditioner but do not neglect to resume your regular protein regimen a week or so later.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Omg, thank you for starting this challange. I'm def in and will do a Aphogee Shampoo and 2min reconstructor treatment this sunday, because my hair really needs it. It's been kind of thin lately due to 5 days of trying to find the right regime for me. Guess what I also found out? *Whenever I used protein my hair was always shiny, full, thick and bouncy especially with a flat iron... Whenever I did just moisture, my hair was always dull and limp.* So yes, Protein is my BEST FRIEND!!


 
You know, this very same thing is happening to my hair as well since incorporating proteins into my regimen on a regular basis. My hair loves it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> [/size]
> LADIES PLEASE DON'T THINK THIS IS AN ANTI MOISTURIZE THREAD. WE HAVE TO MOISTURIZE. IT HAS GREATLY BENEFITTED ME TO USE PROTEIN AND MOISTURE TOGETHER. WE DON'T WANT OVERLOADS TO HAPPEN. SO IF YOU NOT EXPERIENCED WITH USING PROTEIN TAKE BABY STEPS AND GRADUALLY INCREASE UNTIL YOUR HAIR HAS REACHED ITS OPTIMUM LEVEL OF HEALTH. LISTEN TO YOUR HAIR DO NOT STOP USING MOISTURE PRODUCTS.


 
Awesome advice Patricia.


----------



## AceH (Jan 16, 2009)

OMG, my hair :heart2: Aphogee! I saw Ateya's vids on youtube, so I started using Apoghee and now my hair has much bounce and swaaaaang! I've been after the "swang" for YEARS and I finally have it thanks to light protein


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 16, 2009)

♥Dolcetto♥ said:


> OMG, my hair :heart2: Aphogee! I saw Ateya's vids on youtube, so I started using Apoghee and now my hair has much bounce and swaaaaang! I've been after the "swang" for YEARS and I finally have it thanks to light protein


 Your hair is AMAZING in your siggy!


----------



## AceH (Jan 16, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Your hair is AMAZING in your siggy!



Haha! The hair in my siggy is a Beverly Johnson wig : Natoya  

That's my hair in my avatar though


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Hersheygurl said:


> Aggie, thank you so much! I feel so dumb! I applied the conditioner like a relaxer, and I am sure I got it too close to my scalp, which no doubt caused the itching. *With the protein, can I do it on dry hair, then shampoo and condition?* I think I will stick with Joico, but will not keep the protein shampoo and conditioner. It is too much. I will just get the K-Pak reconstructor and use moisturizing shampoos like Humetress or something. *I'll only moisturize the next wash, and clarify.* *( not sure which clarifying poo to try)* *Does this sound okay? *
> 
> *I had been a little lazy with moisturizing,* but after my wash last night, I moisturized with Kercare conditioning hairdress. Will keep this up as well. Bless you!


 
Doing a protein treatment on dry hair is an awesome idea for now. I would suggest giving your hair a break from proteins for about 2 weeks and concentrate on getting your hair's moisture level up in that time and the third week, use the protein on dry hair, poo, then DC with something moisturizing. Remember to keep the conditioners off your scalp as best you can.

As far as the clarifying poo, I use Elucence clarifying poo which I bought from www.curlmart.com and Mizani Puriphying poo. Another mild one is Kenra clarifying poo, all Suave and v05 poos are used as clarifying poos, and Nexxus aloe rid, I think it's called.

Lastly, increase the amount of times you moisturize your hair. You should be doing this at least once a day with a water-based moisturizer like UBH moisturizing hair lotion, even Nexxus Humectress is good moisturizer, and BB Oil Moisturizer are a few you can try. You can seal in your moisture with castor oil, sweet almond oil, EVOO, jojoba or any other natural oil of your choice.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Oh yes by all means. You want to keep your hair healthy. Use protein when your hair needs it. My hair is not at its peak in health and I'm rebuilding it weekly. I imagine when I get to the point where my hair is in tip top shape. I probably will not need protein as much. SO YOU IN THE CHALLENGE?


 ,, add me please


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 16, 2009)

♥Dolcetto♥ said:


> Haha! The hair in my siggy is a Beverly Johnson wig : Natoya
> 
> That's my hair in my avatar though


 
LOL.  I thought so at first but your avatar pic is pretty long as well so I thought maybe...either way it looks great on ya!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 16, 2009)

My hair was breaking and shedding and I was about to go and have my neck lenght/ top of shoulders hair cut all off. Not to gain attention, but I was just that frustrated. I am currently seven weeks post and I am learning to deal with my NG. Last night I decided I am going to win this battle cuz a sister was about to relax or chop it off.  It was late, I had to go to work the next day, and I did't have any Aphogee Two step or Nexxus Emergencee. I used a good ol' egg mixed with Pantene R&N Deep mask and coconut/olive oils. My hair was really hard afterwards; I mean I really had to let my moisturizing condish and some Aussie moist sit on hair to regain some slip. Afterwards I applied HE LTR and sealed with jojoba oil and wrapped my hair. This morning after unwrapping my hair, I used hot rollers and was so pleased with the shine and strength. Even my Dh commented on the shine in my hair.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 16, 2009)

AGAIN, PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND.  I COULDN'T WAIT TO WASH ANYMORE LOL...so i did, anddddddd, i deep conditioned with silk elements hair mayo repair.....to correct a problem with OVERMOISTURIZING......I LOVEEEEEEEEE MY HAIR AGAIN! 

protein, when coupled with a good moisturizing conditioner is everyone's friend


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

ladycage said:


> Please add me to the challenge, I apply MT to my scalp daily but I will use a protein dc once a week and also a dc moisturizer.


WILL DO!  HOW IS THE MT WORKING FOR YOU?  DON'T 4GET TO CK IN WEEKLY AND RATE YOUR HAIR.  A CUTE SIGGY YOU HAVE


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have a question, would a henna treatment to cover my gray be considered a protein treatment?


NOT SURE.I know its super drying to the hair.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm IN! Please add me to this challenge. I just decided to do this on my own because I realized my hair needs it! So this will help me remember to wash every week. I use

UBH Conditioner
Motions CPR
Hair Mayo

Is Organic Root Stimulator's Replinishing pack NOT a protein conditioner?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

♥Dolcetto♥ said:


> OMG, my hair :heart2: Aphogee! I saw Ateya's vids on youtube, so I started using Apoghee and now my hair has much bounce and swaaaaang! I've been after the "swang" for YEARS and I finally have it thanks to light protein


So good to hear! I bought the green tea keratin reconstructor and absolutely loved how my hair felt.  I got to give the shampoo another chance cause I used it after I neutralized and didnt like it.  SO YOU JOINING US?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> My hair was breaking and shedding and I was about to go and have my neck lenght/ top of shoulders hair cut all off. Not to gain attention, but I was just that frustrated. I am currently seven weeks post and I am learning to deal with my NG. Last night I decided I am going to win this battle cuz a sister was about to relax or chop it off. It was late, I had to go to work the next day, and I did't have any Aphogee Two step or Nexxus Emergencee. I used a good ol' egg mixed with Pantene R&N Deep mask and coconut/olive oils. My hair was really hard afterwards; I mean I really had to let my moisturizing condish and some Aussie moist sit on hair to regain some slip. Afterwards I applied HE LTR and sealed with jojoba oil and wrapped my hair. This morning after unwrapping my hair, I used hot rollers and was so pleased with the shine and strength. Even my Dh commented on the shine in my hair.


SO WHAT DO YOU USE ON A REGULAR BASIS?  I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL .  I CUT MY HAIR SEVERAL TIMES CAUSE IT WAS GROWING BACK THIN.  HAS YOUR HAIR BEEN BREAKING A LONG TIME?  GOOD TO HEAR YOUR HAIR CAME OUT FINE!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

mahogany_horizons said:


> AGAIN, PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND. I COULDN'T WAIT TO WASH ANYMORE LOL...so i did, anddddddd, i deep conditioned with silk elements hair mayo repair.....to correct a problem with OVERMOISTURIZING......I LOVEEEEEEEEE MY HAIR AGAIN!
> 
> protein, when coupled with a good moisturizing conditioner is everyone's friend


 I KNOW THATS RIGHT. SPEAK  THE TRUTH MAHOGANY!  I KNOW YOU FIGURED THIS CHALLENGE WAS ABOUT TO HAPPEN!  SOOOOOO U IN? YOU GOT YOUR BALANCE DOWN TO A TEE


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm IN! Please add me to this challenge. I just decided to do this on my own because I realized my hair needs it! So this will help me remember to wash every week. I use
> 
> UBH Conditioner
> Motions CPR
> ...


OK WILL DO!  HMMMM ORS REPLINSHING DO HAVE A VERY SMALL AMOUNT OF PROTEIN IN IT, BUT ITS MORE MOISTURE.  HOW HAS YOUR HAIR BEEN DOING LATELY?


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OK WILL DO!  HMMMM ORS REPLINSHING DO HAVE A VERY SMALL AMOUNT OF PROTEIN IN IT, BUT ITS MORE MOISTURE.  HOW HAS YOUR HAIR BEEN DOING LATELY?



It's been doing ok but I still don't have that "swang" that I used to have. I think I'm going to adopt Ateyaaa's regimen with the Aphogee products and see how my hair does. I have protein conditioners now that I'm useing but I dont' think they're doing the job, such as MOtions CPR... I don't think it's happening. I like the way UBH smells and feels but it's so dang expensive. So I think her regimen might help me with all the protein she uses.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> It's been doing ok but I still don't have that "swang" that I used to have. I think I'm going to adopt Ateyaaa's regimen with the Aphogee products and see how my hair does. I have protein conditioners now that I'm useing but I dont' think they're doing the job, such as MOtions CPR... I don't think it's happening. I like the way UBH smells and feels but it's so dang expensive. So I think her regimen might help me with all the protein she uses.


I couldn't resist buying aphogee green tea.  I love it.  Yeah ateyaaa got that swang  be careful she use a whole lot of protein. Keep us posted what you using.  I heard UBH was a good product too!  You will get it real soon.  Just be patient.  its coming.  Check in to rate your hair weekly after you DC.


----------



## blackpearl81 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm in! My hair soaks up moisture and becomes spongy often. I'm very familiar with the old mayo and egg mixture (which actually works for me), but this weekend I'm going to try the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and planning on purchasing Motions CPR or Joico K-Pak.

**I've been using sebastion Potion 9 on and off and it doesn't seem very effective. Maybe I'm using it the wrong way


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

blackpearl81 said:


> I'm in! My hair soaks up moisture and becomes spongy often. I'm very familiar with the old mayo and egg mixture (which actually works for me), but this weekend I'm going to try the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and planning on purchasing Motions CPR or Joico K-Pak.
> 
> **I've been using sebastion Potion 9 on and off and it doesn't seem very effective. Maybe I'm using it the wrong way


 Ok will do!  keep us posted weekly on how your hair doing.  Let us know how the aphogee works out!


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 17, 2009)

Count me in. I have nexxus emergencee (biweekly), joico k-pak deep penetrating reconstructing conditioner(weekly), sebastian potion 9(not sure yet) and mega tek(every other day)


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

Ms.Lyons said:


> Count me in. I have nexxus emergencee (biweekly), joico k-pak deep penetrating reconstructing conditioner(weekly), sebastian potion 9(not sure yet) and mega tek(every other day)


 SURE WILL!  HOW IS THE PRODUCTS WORKING FOR YOU?   DON'T FORGET TO CK IN WEEKLY TO RATE YOUR HAIR


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 17, 2009)

Patricia said:


> SO WHAT DO YOU USE ON A REGULAR BASIS? I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL . I CUT MY HAIR SEVERAL TIMES CAUSE IT WAS GROWING BACK THIN. HAS YOUR HAIR BEEN BREAKING A LONG TIME? GOOD TO HEAR YOUR HAIR CAME OUT FINE!


 
My hair has been breaking since maybe June 2008. I tried leaving my hair alone by getting braids but it didn't help. Plus I didn't know anything about LHCF. Finally I got it layered in November since I did not want a major cut and lose my length. I remember the same thing happened in 2006 after I had my baby. I had her in January and by June my shoulder length was breaking off from my nape up to the crown of my head. Back then I knew nothing of LHCF or healthy hair practices so I did what I did and my hair did what it does and there you go, I ended up getting cut OFF! I mean it was shorter than Halle Berry's pixie cut. Ughh!

Up until now I was using the Aphogee Two minute and the Keratin Green tea but it was not doing it for me. I decided to use the egg mixture since I remember the last time I used it my hair was hard. I use HE LTR to moisturize and jojoba or coconut oil to seal everyday and it works. My hair sheds and breaks less unless I manipulate it harshly.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 17, 2009)

Can I join I love protein

I use nexxus emergencee every 2 weeks and aphogee 2 min every week


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm in!  This is so funny this challenge is up because yesterday I realized all of my products centered around moisture and I didn't think I had any products for protein. I just came on the board to see what products are good for protein and found this post..right on time!  Sure enough I don't have any of those products so I'm going to pick one up and try late next week.  Great challenge thanks for starting this one!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

I will relaxing my next Sunday at exactly 12 weeks post and treated my hair with some Aphogee 2 Step protein treatment mixed with some Creme of Nature Reconstructor until dry and hard for added strength for my upcoming relaxer. Now I'm sitting with Kenra MC, Biolage Hydratherapie and a teaspoon of salt mixture on my hair as a DC for about 45 minutes. I can't wait to see how my hair is going to come out. 

*As a side note:* 
When I was washing out the Aphogee 2 step and CON reconstructor mix, I noticed that my new growth wasn't hard as it usually was following the 2 step Aphogee by itself. I felt by mixing it with my CON reconstructor I had better softening results with it. I couldn't help but touch the new growth and felt I could actually stretch my relaxer another 3 or 4 weeks at least, but I am on a time schedule that requires a relaxer next week.


----------



## pear (Jan 17, 2009)

Checking in for the week (washed last night):

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Joico cuticle sealer followed by Joico Liquid Reconstructor (leave-in)

*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?* 7/8

*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?* this is only week 1 of me boosting my protein use so hopefully after a few weeks I will achieve a 10

Specifics:

Pre-poo (Creme of Nature nourishing conditioner + coconut oil)
Shampoo (Kerastasse Bain 3 for extra dry/damaged hair)
Joico cuticle sealer (left on for 5 minutes per instructions)
Joico liquid reconstructor (leave in)
Redken Butter Treat (leave in)
Fantasia heat protectant serum
Rollerset, dryed under Pibbs and wrap using Saran wrap technique
This was my first time using the Joico cuticle sealer and once I rinsed it out my hair did feel really silky (the true test however is how it acts in a couple of weeks since this was my first wash post-relaxer).  I also tried the Joico liquid reconstructor for the first time and I must say that I am pleased with the fact that it didn't leave my hair hard .  All in all my hair did feel a bit stronger.  I still had a few broken hairs in the end but that is hard for me to avoid between the detangling, roller setting and wrapping.


----------



## Muse (Jan 17, 2009)

pear said:


> Checking in for the week (washed last night):
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Joico cuticle sealer followed by Joico Liquid Reconstructor (leave-in)
> 
> ...



Wow I was wondering how that cuticle sealer worked. I was so close to getting it but I decided not to because I thought it was for people who relax or color. Thanks for the review!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jan 17, 2009)

I like this I'll join.


----------



## Muse (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey ladies I was reading Cathy Howse's website and she says that there is no such thing as protein overload. If we experience brittle breaking hair it's because our moisturizers need to be reexamined. I first heard Artemis mention this in another thread and it makes since to me. CH said a lot of people end up with dry hair after a protein treatment because they DC after with a cond. with protein in it or their leave in will have protein causing dryness or their DC/leave in may not have protein but it's just not sufficient enough for after protein treatments. Sometimes a moisturizer will work for us normally but after we do a protein treatment it may not work and perhaps we just need something heavier to use after protein treatments.

She did plug her moisturizing cream lotion and said she developed it with protein treatments in mind as well because you need something that delivers top moisturization after a treatment. Any thoughts on this idea that there is no such thing as protein overload?


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey all I just bought the Joico K-Pak and was surprised they had it at my JCpenny hair salon just a block away! I was actually planning to travel 45min just for it but you can't believe how happy I was when I discovered it was only 5 min away! I also have the Aphogee 2min reconstructor and its been doing great for my hair but I wanted to know which of the two will thicken the hair strand from fine to thick? I haven't used the Aphogee yet when my hair went thin recently due to 5 days of using heat trying to find the right protein/moisture regime... but I heard that K-Pak can thicken the hair back to normal... Anyone know?


----------



## pear (Jan 17, 2009)

Muse said:


> Wow I was wondering how that cuticle sealer worked. I was so close to getting it but I decided not to because I thought it was for people who relax or color. Thanks for the review!


 

I was pleasantly surprised because I was prepared to come out of this experience with hard hair.  I really felt like it was doing something (not sure how to describe it) but I felt a bit of a tingling sensation and the silkiness of my hair as I was rinsing it out was definitely unexpected.  The tingling however could be however due to the fact that my hair was relaxed on Tuesday so my scalp my be a bit sensitive right now.

I think that the trick for me is figuring out if this is something that I can safely use once a week to build strength of my hair but not overload my hair with protein.  I will definitely have to work on the protein/moisture balance thing.


----------



## pear (Jan 17, 2009)

tishee said:


> Add me too, please!
> 
> shampoos:
> Lanza healing strength
> ...


 

Tishee I would love to hear your review of the Lanza line.  I know that ShiShiPooPoo uses and loves this line of products so I was talking to her about it.  I am definitely interested in the moisture line for balance since I have upped my protein.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> Can I join I love protein
> 
> I use nexxus emergencee every 2 weeks and aphogee 2 min every week


 OF COURSE YOU CAN! I ADDED YOU.  I LOVE YOUR HAIR   SOOOOO PRETTY.  GOT TO GET ME SOME EMERGENCEE


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

Sugarhoneyicetea said:


> I'm in! This is so funny this challenge is up because yesterday I realized all of my products centered around moisture and I didn't think I had any products for protein. I just came on the board to see what products are good for protein and found this post..right on time! Sure enough I don't have any of those products so I'm going to pick one up and try late next week. Great challenge thanks for starting this one!


  OK! SOUNDS LIKE THIS IS RIGHT ON TIME FOR YOU.  KEEP US UPDATED ON YOUR HAIR EXPERIENCE.  LET US KNOW WHAT PRODUCTS YOU TRY! LADIES ON BOARD KNOWS A WHOLE LOT ABOUT HEALTHY HAIR.  ANY QUESTIONS  DON'T HESITATE TO ASK!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I will relaxing my next Sunday at exactly 12 weeks post and treated my hair with some Aphogee 2 Step protein treatment mixed with some Creme of Nature Reconstructor until dry and hard for added strength for my upcoming relaxer. Now I'm sitting with Kenra MC, Biolage Hydratherapie and a teaspoon of salt mixture on my hair as a DC for about 45 minutes. I can't wait to see how my hair is going to come out.
> 
> *As a side note:*
> When I was washing out the Aphogee 2 step and CON reconstructor mix, I noticed that my new growth wasn't hard as it usually was following the 2 step Aphogee by itself. I felt by mixing it with my CON reconstructor I had better softening results with it. I couldn't help but touch the new growth and felt I could actually stretch my relaxer another 3 or 4 weeks at least, but I am on a time schedule that requires a relaxer next week.


OH YES I WAS HOPING YOU TRIED IT!  SOUNDS LIKE YOU MAY HAVE STARTED A NEW TREND.  PLEASE LET US KNOW HOW IT WORKED OUT.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

pear said:


> Checking in for the week (washed last night):
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Joico cuticle sealer followed by Joico Liquid Reconstructor (leave-in)
> 
> ...


TRYING TO STOP BUYING PRODUCTS BUT GIRL YOU BOUT TO MAKE ME GO GET SOME JOICO LEAVE IN, CUTICLE SEALER, AND IVE ALSO BEEN CRAVING REDKEN BUTTER TREAT.  SOUND LIKE YOU DID GOOD THIS WEEK.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad you posted this because my ends were suffering something terrible listening to moisture moisture moisture! My ends were literally breaking off in the sink! I was about to call the doctor, when I just did a protein treatment and it pretty much stopped the breakage in its tracks!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

BeyondBlessed said:


> I like this I'll join.


OH YES I ADDED YOU.  I LOVE YOUR NAME!  WHAT PRODUCTS DO YOU USE NOW? HAVE YOU FOUND OUT RECEINTLY THAT YOUR HAIR LIKES/LOVES PROTEIN?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hey ladies I was reading Cathy Howse's website and she says that there is no such thing as protein overload. If we experience brittle breaking hair it's because our moisturizers need to be reexamined. I first heard Artemis mention this in another thread and it makes since to me. CH said a lot of people end up with dry hair after a protein treatment because they DC after with a cond. with protein in it or their leave in will have protein causing dryness or their DC/leave in may not have protein but it's just not sufficient enough for after protein treatments. Sometimes a moisturizer will work for us normally but after we do a protein treatment it may not work and perhaps we just need something heavier to use after protein treatments.
> 
> She did plug her moisturizing cream lotion and said she developed it with protein treatments in mind as well because you need something that delivers top moisturization after a treatment. Any thoughts on this idea that there is no such thing as protein overload?


I'm not sure.  I'm still learning myself.  I think it may be true if Artemis think so .  She is full of good information.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm In!

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?  Nexxus Emergencee
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 9
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Not sure.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hey all I just bought the Joico K-Pak and was surprised they had it at my JCpenny hair salon just a block away! I was actually planning to travel 45min just for it but you can't believe how happy I was when I discovered it was only 5 min away! I also have the Aphogee 2min reconstructor and its been doing great for my hair but I wanted to know which of the two will thicken the hair strand from fine to thick? I haven't used the Aphogee yet when my hair went thin recently due to 5 days of using heat trying to find the right protein/moisture regime... but I heard that K-Pak can thicken the hair back to normal... Anyone know?


You are so lucky to have a jcpenny basically walking distance.  I would reallly be broke if that was me.  I hope an expert can come in and answer your question.  I just subscribed to a thread called "mythin strands are now thick"  basically about joico.  I have really noticed myself my hair feel stronger and thicker but I have a long way to go.  I'm in it for the long haul.  I lost so much hair and thickness its not funny.  This protein thing is a new found joy for me.  I'm hoping my hair grows back and fills in on my scalp too.  Then we be talking  I'm thinking the joico and the other proteins I use are helping my hair rebuild.  Sorry I don't think I have your answer.  I think when you use the product you will be able to tell if its for you.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Glad you posted this because my ends were suffering something terrible listening to moisture moisture moisture! My ends were literally breaking off in the sink! I was about to call the doctor, when I just did a protein treatment and it pretty much stopped the breakage in its tracks!


 I know you right.  I'm wondering why so many of us listened to the moisture moisturemoisture.   Unbelievable.  This is like a prayer being answered for me.   You joining?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 17, 2009)

Count me in! I'm a believer!

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? aphogee 2 min
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 7
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Hmmm...let me get back to you!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

pear said:


> I was pleasantly surprised because I was prepared to come out of this experience with hard hair. I really felt like it was doing something (not sure how to describe it) but I felt a bit of a tingling sensation and the silkiness of my hair as I was rinsing it out was definitely unexpected. The tingling however could be however due to the fact that my hair was relaxed on Tuesday so my scalp my be a bit sensitive right now.
> 
> I think that the trick for me is figuring out if this is something that I can safely use once a week to build strength of my hair but not overload my hair with protein. I will definitely have to work on the protein/moisture balance thing.


 
YOU TEASING ME PEAR. GOT TO SAVE UP SOME MONEY


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> I'm In!
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Nexxus Emergencee
> HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 9
> WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Not sure.


OK CHARMTREESE I ADDED YOU.  OH YOUR LOVELY HAIR!  WOW A 9 THATS GREAT.  DON'T CHANGE A THING.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 17, 2009)

I did my weekly straightening this week and protein treatment. This is the best my hair has felt in years. I can feel it getting better. Check my blog in my siggy to see what I did and what products I used. I have FINALLY found a regimen  I will be mixing different deep condioners with protein but I have some staple products.  Pictures will always go to the blog


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 17, 2009)

The breakage stopped!!! It STOPPED! IT WAS COMING OUT BADLY! After an Aphogee Treatment, IT STOPPED! Yay!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I did my weekly straightening this week and protein treatment. This is the best my hair has felt in years. I can feel it getting better. Check my blog in my siggy to see what I did and what products I used. I have FINALLY found a regimen  I will be mixing different deep condioners with protein but I have some staple products.  Pictures will always go to the blog


 NICE BLOG!  THATS WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT.  GOT THAT SWANG BACK.  I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THE APOGHEE LEAVE IN.  I ONLY HAVE THE GREEN TEA.  I'M EXCITED FOR YOU.  I'M GOING TO SAVE YOUR BLOG IN MY FAVORITES!  KEEP IT COMING


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> The breakage stopped!!! It STOPPED! IT WAS COMING OUT BADLY! After an Aphogee Treatment, IT STOPPED! Yay!!!


 I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 17, 2009)

Patricia said:


> NICE BLOG!  THATS WHAT I'M TALKING BOUT.  GOT THAT SWANG BACK.  I WAS WONDERING ABOUT THE APOGHEE LEAVE IN.  I ONLY HAVE THE GREEN TEA.  I'M EXCITED FOR YOU.  I'M GOING TO SAVE YOUR BLOG IN MY FAVORITES!  KEEP IT COMING



Thanks! I updated it a little better with lots of photos and pictures. I love giving visuals  More pictures of my hair to come actually. I'm excited to let people actually watch my journey and take it with me.


----------



## terrigood (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like to join the protein challenge.  After reading some of the posts, I haven't done protein treatments in a couple of months only moisturizing; have had some shedding/breaking.  I will use the Aphogee DC.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay, it's official, my hair hates Aphogee 2 step protein treatment for damaged hair. I loved the way it felt when I was washing it out but when it was finally dry, it just didn't seem as strong as when I used my beloved Duo Tex. I noticed that this happened the last time I DCed with the 2 step straight 2 or 3 months ago as well. 

When I used my Duo Tex about a week ago. I had virtually no hair in the comb but with the Aphogee 2 step, urghhh!!! There were hair in the comb, I mean at least 10 times as much as Duo Tex. I didn't notice this until after my hair was dry and the thing is , I tested the strand to see if there was pull and stretch or pull and snap - CRAP!!! There was pull and stretch - Could you believe that? Thing is, my hair isn't hard at all, on the contrary, it is still very very soft. Maybe I had it too longerplexed, I dunno. So I got up, took it and dumped it without even thinking about it any further. So I'll be having a love affair with my Duo Tex from now on.

Oh also, my hair loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor as well, so I'll be using that one too.


----------



## ShantWhite (Jan 18, 2009)

Patricia, can I please join?? This thread is JUST IN TIME FOR ME! I have always been a heavy moisture user and light protein user. However, 2 weeks ago, I pm'd Eisani (another Michiganian! yay  frantic because I had just discovered the wonderful benefits of more protein after using Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor during my relaxer - then clarifying (the following week) with Sally's version of Nexxus Aloe Rid. But I didn't know what to do next in order to balance them properly with no shedding. She gave me some good advice and I believe I'm on the right track now. But I'm open to trying new things...

To answer your questions:

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor*
*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 7-8*
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Based on what I've read, it looks like I need to stop deep conditioning with light protein after I've applied the reconstructor...erplexed*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, it's official, my hair hates Aphogee 2 step protein treatment for damaged hair. I loved the way it felt when I was washing it out but when it was finally dry, it just didn't seem as strong as when I used my beloved Duo Tex. I noticed that this happened the last time I DCed with the 2 step straight 2 or 3 months ago as well.
> 
> When I used my Duo Tex about a week ago. I had virtually no hair in the comb but with the Aphogee 2 step, urghhh!!! There were hair in the comb, I mean at least 10 times as much as Duo Tex. I didn't notice this until after my hair was dry and the thing is , I tested the strand to see if there was pull and stretch or pull and snap - CRAP!!! There was pull and stretch - Could you believe that? Thing is, my hair isn't hard at all, on the contrary, it is still very very soft. Maybe I had it too longerplexed, I dunno. So I got up, took it and dumped it without even thinking about it any further. So I'll be having a love affair with my Duo Tex from now on.
> 
> Oh also, my hair loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor as well, so I'll be using that one too.


FORGET that two step mess. I would never use that again. We just don't need it. When it works it's great otherwise it can jack your hair up. 

Mine hates it! I won't even look at the bottle in the BSS.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

terrigood said:


> I would like to join the protein challenge. After reading some of the posts, I haven't done protein treatments in a couple of months only moisturizing; have had some shedding/breaking. I will use the Aphogee DC.


 WELCOME!  KEEP US POSTED ON HOW IT WORKS OUT FOR YOU


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, it's official, my hair hates Aphogee 2 step protein treatment for damaged hair. I loved the way it felt when I was washing it out but when it was finally dry, it just didn't seem as strong as when I used my beloved Duo Tex. I noticed that this happened the last time I DCed with the 2 step straight 2 or 3 months ago as well.
> 
> When I used my Duo Tex about a week ago. I had virtually no hair in the comb but with the Aphogee 2 step, urghhh!!! There were hair in the comb, I mean at least 10 times as much as Duo Tex. I didn't notice this until after my hair was dry and the thing is , I tested the strand to see if there was pull and stretch or pull and snap - CRAP!!! There was pull and stretch - Could you believe that? Thing is, my hair isn't hard at all, on the contrary, it is still very very soft. Maybe I had it too longerplexed, I dunno. So I got up, took it and dumped it without even thinking about it any further. So I'll be having a love affair with my Duo Tex from now on.
> 
> Oh also, my hair loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor as well, so I'll be using that one too.


Awwh Aggie that sucks! And I was going to buy some of that Aphogee Two Step for my breakage but decided on mixing an egg with my condish. It may work for my hair, dunno, never tried it. But I will stick with the good ol' egg until my hair says differently.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, it's official, my hair hates Aphogee 2 step protein treatment for damaged hair. I loved the way it felt when I was washing it out but when it was finally dry, it just didn't seem as strong as when I used my beloved Duo Tex. I noticed that this happened the last time I DCed with the 2 step straight 2 or 3 months ago as well.
> 
> When I used my Duo Tex about a week ago. I had virtually no hair in the comb but with the Aphogee 2 step, urghhh!!! There were hair in the comb, I mean at least 10 times as much as Duo Tex. I didn't notice this until after my hair was dry and the thing is , I tested the strand to see if there was pull and stretch or pull and snap - CRAP!!! There was pull and stretch - Could you believe that? Thing is, my hair isn't hard at all, on the contrary, it is still very very soft. Maybe I had it too longerplexed, I dunno. So I got up, took it and dumped it without even thinking about it any further. So I'll be having a love affair with my Duo Tex from now on.
> 
> Oh also, my hair loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor as well, so I'll be using that one too.


 SORRY TO HEAR IT DIDN'T WORK OUT.  I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO TRYING SOMETHING DIFFERENT.  I'M LIKE YOU DUOTEX REALLY WORKS!  ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I USED THE 2 MINUTE.  I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS TO WORK WITH FOR NOW.  UNBELIEVABLE IT SEEMS LIKE IT DIDN'T DO ANYTHING FOR YOUR HAIR.  THE 2 STEP TREATMENT IS DEF WATERED DOWN FROM WHEN WE USE TO USE IT BACK IN THE DAY.  IT USE TO STINK STINK. NOW IT JUST STINK.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

ShantWhite said:


> Patricia, can I please join?? This thread is JUST IN TIME FOR ME! I have always been a heavy moisture user and light protein user. However, 2 weeks ago, I pm'd Eisani (another Michiganian! yay  frantic because I had just discovered the wonderful benefits of more protein after using Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor during my relaxer - then clarifying (the following week) with Sally's version of Nexxus Aloe Rid. But I didn't know what to do next in order to balance them properly with no shedding. She gave me some good advice and I believe I'm on the right track now. But I'm open to trying new things...
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> ...


Of course you can, WELCOME!  Small world.  Good to see you here.  The ladies are so helpful and experienced on this board.  If you get time check out that thread that I posted on the first page that inspired this challenge.  The ladies that replied were also full of good information dealing with haircare, shedding and breakage issues.


----------



## divinempress (Jan 18, 2009)

My hair hates Emergencee!  It does not apply smoothly and when washed out..my hair is hard. 

I've used it a few times and I haven't noticed an improvement in the strength of my hair..i still see hair in the comb etc. 

I'm up for da challege...I'm going to use Essentious Rejuvenate condish (as soon as it gets here!  ) weekly with every wash; combining it one egg and covering with a plastic cap for 30 minutes, with no heat.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 18, 2009)

Well Patricia, since a sista has been bootlegging your thread for the past few days now and have allowed herself to be befriended by Mr. Protein, go ahead and add me. I am up to the challenge.

I will be using Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask/coconut and olive oils/one whole egg once to twice a month and UBH Deep Condish one to two times a week.
Right now my hair, on a scale of 0-10, is a 7 ( I need it to be much healthier than what it is now althought it is SOOOO much better)


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

divinempress said:


> My hair hates Emergencee!  It does not apply smoothly and when washed out..my hair is hard.
> 
> I've used it a few times and I haven't noticed an improvement in the strength of my hair..i still see hair in the comb etc.
> 
> I'm up for da challege...I'm going to use Essentious Rejuvenate condish (as soon as it gets here!  ) weekly with every wash; combining it one egg and covering with a plastic cap for 30 minutes, with no heat.


Great! WELCOME  Aint that something how products that work for one person don't work for another.  This is my first time hearing emergencee don't work.  Keep us posted on the Essentious.  Wow your hair looks beautiful in your avitar!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Well Patricia, since a sista has been bootlegging your thread for the past few days now and have allowed herself to be befriended by Mr. Protein, go ahead and add me. I am up to the challenge.
> 
> I will be using Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask/coconut and olive oils/one whole egg once to twice a month and UBH Deep Condish one to two times a week.
> Right now my hair, on a scale of 0-10, is a 7 ( I need it to be much healthier than what it is now althought it is SOOOO much better)


NOW THATS FUNNY!  GLAD TO HEAR THINGS ARE LOOKING UP!  GIRL THIS YO THREAD TOO!  I'M STILL LAUGHING


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> NOW THATS FUNNY! GLAD TO HEAR THINGS ARE LOOKING UP! GIRL THIS YO THREAD TOO! I'M STILL LAUGHING


 

I know. I am cracking up at myself too. After posting and posting, I was finally like, "Girl you all up in the thread posting like you're a participant." So I had to fess up and accept the challenge since I am loving me some protein now.
Too funny.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, it's official, my hair hates Aphogee 2 step protein treatment for damaged hair. I loved the way it felt when I was washing it out but when it was finally dry, it just didn't seem as strong as when I used my beloved Duo Tex. I noticed that this happened the last time I DCed with the 2 step straight 2 or 3 months ago as well.
> 
> When I used my Duo Tex about a week ago. I had virtually no hair in the comb but with the Aphogee 2 step, urghhh!!! There were hair in the comb, I mean at least 10 times as much as Duo Tex. I didn't notice this until after my hair was dry and the thing is , I tested the strand to see if there was pull and stretch or pull and snap - CRAP!!! There was pull and stretch - Could you believe that? Thing is, my hair isn't hard at all, on the contrary, it is still very very soft. Maybe I had it too longerplexed, I dunno. So I got up, took it and dumped it without even thinking about it any further. So I'll be having a love affair with my Duo Tex from now on.
> 
> Oh also, my hair loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor as well, so I'll be using that one too.



I never liked the Aphogee 2-step - it left my hair feeling coated and weighed down...Don't even get me started on that so-called "balancing moisturizer"....Ultra Sheen DT is the truth.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I never liked the Aphogee 2-step - it left my hair feeling coated and weighed down...Don't even get me started on that so-called "balancing moisturizer"....Ultra Sheen DT is the truth.



The balancing moisturizer ain't worth the money it took to package it.


----------



## ladycage (Jan 18, 2009)

What is ultra sheen dt?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would love to join!

I'm currently using a balanced conditioner 1-2x a week, I alternate moisture, protein, moisture, protein so it just depends on how it falls. I'm using Hairveda's Moist Condition PRO. I'm waiting on her Methi Recovery System (2 step process) to come out to incorporate that into my reggie.  I also have hydrolyzed wheat that I have added to my conditioners and poos.  I also put this directly on my ends.  Once a month I do a protein tx which consists of Moist Condition PRO, egg, and coconut oil.  I also take garlic pills daily.  I would rate my hair strength about an 8 right now.  Adding that recovery system into my reggie I believe would get me closer to a 10.


----------



## AceH (Jan 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> So good to hear! I bought the green tea keratin reconstructor and absolutely loved how my hair felt.  I got to give the shampoo another chance cause I used it after I neutralized and didnt like it.  SO YOU JOINING US?


Of course! Count me in 


*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Aphogee baby! I use the 2 Minute Reconstructor, Green Tea Keratin Reconstructorizer and the Vitamin Leave-in. 
*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?* 10! Here's why: Since I started incorporating the Aphogee products into my regimen, I have achieved stronger yet soft hair that is light, airy and holds a curl. I thought I was going to have to chop about 2 inches off of the ends of my hair, but protein has really improved the overall health. My ends are no longer puffy when straightened, they hold a curl and just look fabulous!
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?* None really. I do make sure that I balance my protein use with moisture though. I don't always use heat, so I alternate my Aphogee products with Nexxus Theratin (poo) & Humectin (con).

Great challenge Patricia!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 18, 2009)

ladycage said:


> What is ultra sheen dt?



Hello LadyCage,

It is Ultra Sheen Duo Tex - liquid protein conditioner


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I never liked the Aphogee 2-step - it left my hair feeling coated and weighed down...Don't even get me started on that so-called "balancing moisturizer"....Ultra Sheen DT is the truth.


Although you and Aggie are relaxed, and I am natural we have very similar hair types and our hair likes the same things.

I am with you on the 2 step its a no go for me!  The Ultra Sheen DT makes my hair feel like spun silk with body. I find the same thing that my hair responded to while relaxed hair applies to my natural hair when I straighten it, so the DT will be tops in the rotation when I start straightening regularly.

Thank you Patricia this is a life saver thread! :notworthy


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hello LadyCage,
> 
> It is Ultra Sheen Duo Tex - liquid protein conditioner



(I stole this from a blog) 
http://www.relaxedlongway2grow.com/2008/10/ultrasheen-duo-tex-protein-conditioner.html

Ultrasheen Duo Tex- Protein Conditioner    $4.99- 1L/33.8oz Sally Beauty Supply
Ready to use. Adds body to fine, soft hair. Low pH. Protein enriched. Excellent for damaged overprocessed hair. Helps to protect your hair from the stress of today's styles.

Directions: Shampoo hair thoroughly and towel blot. Apply Duo Tex to hair and carefully distribute and lather thoroughly with shampoo comb. Do not massage or tangle hair. Leave on for 10 mins. Rinse well with warm water.
If application is immediately following a chemical service use above instructions and leave treatment on for 3-5 mins only.

Ingredients: Water(Aqua/Eau), Hydrolyzed Collagen, Citric Acid, Polyquaternium-6, Oleth-20, Fragrance(Parfum), Methylparaben, Diazolidinyl Urea, Disodium EDTA, Propylparaben, Tetrasodium EDTA.

My Take: This is a protein conditioner with neutralizing properties. I am by no means saying this is a neutralizer. I love this because it is a liquid. I spray it on. I use this post relaxer and I prefer this to my Motions CPR Reconstructor. It has a nice scent to it. I actually use this during the relaxing process. It has citric acid in it and it's main purpose is for chemical services. It has similar effects/qualities to Roux Porosity Control. It gives me great slip. I love this product.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> FORGET that two step mess. I would never use that again. We just don't need it. When it works it's great otherwise it can jack your hair up.
> 
> *Mine hates it! I won't even look at the bottle in the BSS*.


 
Ooooh goodie, I'm not alone.



tgrowe said:


> Awwh Aggie that sucks! And I was going to buy some of that Aphogee Two Step for my breakage but decided on mixing an egg with my condish. It may work for my hair, dunno, never tried it. But I will stick with the good ol' egg until my hair says differently.


 
Girl, tgrowe if you are going to get it, try the small bottle first, don't spend money on the large one until you know it would work well for your hair, okay?



Patricia said:


> SORRY TO HEAR IT DIDN'T WORK OUT. I WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO TRYING SOMETHING DIFFERENT. I'M LIKE YOU DUOTEX REALLY WORKS! ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I USED THE 2 MINUTE. I HAVE SO MANY OTHERS TO WORK WITH FOR NOW. UNBELIEVABLE IT SEEMS LIKE IT DIDN'T DO ANYTHING FOR YOUR HAIR. *THE 2 STEP TREATMENT IS DEF WATERED DOWN FROM WHEN WE USE TO USE IT BACK IN THE DAY. IT USE TO STINK STINK. NOW IT JUST STINK.[/*quote]
> 
> You know, I believe you. It's got to be watered down now because it used to work so well for me a long while back. Dang girl it really is just stink now.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey all I wanted to know if its safe to mix Aphogee products with K-Pak Joico Deep Penetrating reconstructor? I deep conditioned my hair with K-Pak and then put in the Aphogee leave in and green tea reconstructor after conditioning. Since one uses human protein and animal protein (didnt realize it till later) will there be side effects to the hair because of the mix?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I know. I am cracking up at myself too. After posting and posting, I was finally like, "Girl you all up in the thread posting like you're a participant." So I had to fess up and accept the challenge since I am loving me some protein now.
> Too funny.


 
This is too funny, girl you ain't in yet?



sqzbly1908 said:


> I never liked the Aphogee 2-step - it left my hair feeling coated and weighed down...Don't even get me started on that so-called "balancing moisturizer"....*Ultra Sheen DT is the truth*.


 
Girl I know and I love that Duo Tex. I just thank God I found it in time, thanks to the "My Discovery" thread Patricia started.



sunshinebeautiful said:


> The balancing moisturizer ain't worth the money it took to package it.


 
Ooooh, you so right.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Although you and Aggie are relaxed, and I am natural we have very similar hair types and our hair likes the same things.
> 
> I am with you on the 2 step its a no go for me! The Ultra Sheen DT makes my hair feel like spun silk with body. I find the same thing that my hair responded to while relaxed hair applies to my natural hair when I straighten it, so the DT will be tops in the rotation when I start straightening regularly.
> 
> Thank you Patricia this is a life saver thread! :notworthy


 
I totally agree. Duo Tex for me too. I just hope and pray they don't change the formula and go messin' up a good thing.



AtlantaJJ said:


> (*I stole this from a blog) *
> http://www.relaxedlongway2grow.com/2008/10/ultrasheen-duo-tex-protein-conditioner.html
> 
> Ultrasheen Duo Tex- Protein Conditioner $4.99- 1L/33.8oz Sally Beauty Supply
> ...


 
Now this is funny AJJ. You stole it????


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hey all I wanted to know if its safe to mix Aphogee products with K-Pak Joico Deep Penetrating reconstructor? I deep conditioned my hair with K-Pak and then put in the Aphogee leave in and green tea reconstructor after conditioning. *Since one uses human protein and animal protein (didnt realize it till later) will there be side effects to the hair because of the mix?[/*quote]
> 
> Good question, I'm not sure about the answer though. However, the Joico really doesn't need any help because it already penetrates all 3 layers of the hair. You may end up with too much protein and hard hair as the result....I'd be careful with it if I were you, perhaps even alternate their usage as opposed to using them both in  one sitting.


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> SweetMarshCrystal said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all I wanted to know if its safe to mix Aphogee products with K-Pak Joico Deep Penetrating reconstructor? I deep conditioned my hair with K-Pak and then put in the Aphogee leave in and green tea reconstructor after conditioning. *Since one uses human protein and animal protein (didnt realize it till later) will there be side effects to the hair because of the mix?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 18, 2009)

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hey all I wanted to know if its safe to mix Aphogee products with K-Pak Joico Deep Penetrating reconstructor? I deep conditioned my hair with K-Pak and then put in the Aphogee leave in and green tea reconstructor after conditioning. Since one uses human protein and animal protein (didnt realize it till later) will there be side effects to the hair because of the mix?



When you say mix, what exactly do you mean? 

Proteins are generally non reactive so using multiple proteins are not going to be an issue in terms of a reaction.


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 18, 2009)

Protein is gonna be my bestfriend going forward! I just relaxed my hair yesterday and I rollerset. Now usually when I'm taking my rollers out in the morning, I have a few strands on the rollers, then when I comb the curls down, and when run my fingers through my curls throughout the day. But yesterday after my relaxer, I used the aphogee 2 step protein treatment and today I had literally 2 strands of hair on the rollers and the same when running my fingers through my hair just to check for strength. I was so surprised! Had it not been for the protein recommendations I've been reading, I never would've known.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 18, 2009)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> The balancing moisturizer ain't worth the money it took to package it.


 
ITA I have much better results with my SE Mega Cholesterol and Aussie Moist. That balancer condish is like, "Huh, is that all you got!"  I thougt I was missing something.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is too funny, girl you ain't in yet?
> 
> 
> I know. I was bootlegging like crazy too. Hopefully I've been added. It's all good. I'm going to be all in this thread like crust on bread anyway.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> *Stop in weekly after you SHAMPOO AND DC and share *
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> *HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?*
> *WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?*



I deep conditioned with Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balance conditioner for 1 hour without heat and my hair feels like a 10.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a fine 4a natural and I really believe the title of this challenge.  I've always had mushy fine hair and never really thought I could do anything with my natural hair because it was so fine and mushy.  When I found LHCF, I did my first (and only) hard aphogee treatment and my hair just LOVED it.  Stepped shedding, cold.  Also, my hair actually gained some body and firmness to it.  I was just so proud.

I've since been using megatek for hair growth.  Recently, I've invested in some Joico K-Pak reconstructor and some joico moisture recovery for balance.  But I wonder if it will be ok to add some "stuff" to this moisture recovery conditioner to make it more intense?  Do you think it'd be ok to doctor it up with some amla oil, vatika oil, honey and glycerine without disturbing the effects?  I just want to make it more effective as a deep conditioner after the reconstructor.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## onyxdreams (Jan 18, 2009)

wow I just read all 20 pages,Ladies yesterday I washed and so much hair cam out I wanted to cry.I thought it was because i'm transitioning but as I read this thread I now realise I'm in need of some protein.I will pick up Emergencee form Nexxus. I have been at a complete lost as to how to help my hair one minute  it was growing and then Bam shedding and breakage thin endss.i cut yes cut my hair last moth hoping that would help but yesterday proved It did nothing.This Thread is a an answer to my prayers. Thank you


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm a fine 4a natural and I really believe the title of this challenge.  I've always had mushy fine hair and never really thought I could do anything with my natural hair because it was so fine and mushy.  When I found LHCF, I did my first (and only) hard aphogee treatment and my hair just LOVED it.  Stepped shedding, cold.  Also, my hair actually gained some body and firmness to it.  I was just so proud.
> 
> I've since been using megatek for hair growth.  Recently, I've invested in some Joico K-Pak reconstructor and some joico moisture recovery for balance.  But I wonder if it will be ok to add some "stuff" to this moisture recovery conditioner to make it more intense?  Do you think it'd be ok to doctor it up with some amla oil, vatika oil, honey and glycerine without disturbing the effects?  I just want to make it more effective as a deep conditioner after the reconstructor.  What do you ladies think?


 Another fine haired natural.  I don't think it would hurt at all to add glycerin to the Joico Moisture Recovery, I think that's a great idea!  Touch of a light oil would't hurt either, I think I'll use jojoba. 

I like the way you are thinking...The moisture recovery has protein in it too so that  may help tone it down a bit...


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Another fine haired natural.  I don't think it would hurt at all to add glycerin to the Joico Moisture Recovery, I think that's a great idea!  Touch of a light oil would't hurt either, I think I'll use jojoba.
> 
> I like the way you are thinking...The moisture recovery has protein in it too so that  may help tone it down a bit...



Thank you for the warm welcome, AtlantaJJ!  And thanks for the response.  Mmmhmm, some jojoba oil sounds good, too .  Just wanted to kick it up a notch.  LOL


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I know. I am cracking up at myself too. After posting and posting, I was finally like, "Girl you all up in the thread posting like you're a participant." So I had to fess up and accept the challenge since I am loving me some protein now.
> Too funny.


 Its funny cause I kinda thought you joined already!  Hey that pretty little DQlooking innocent


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

ladycage said:


> What is ultra sheen dt?


 protein treatment.  you can get it at sallys for about 5 bucks  I really like it


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I would love to join!
> 
> I'm currently using a balanced conditioner 1-2x a week, I alternate moisture, protein, moisture, protein so it just depends on how it falls. I'm using Hairveda's Moist Condition PRO. I'm waiting on her Methi Recovery System (2 step process) to come out to incorporate that into my reggie. I also have hydrolyzed wheat that I have added to my conditioners and poos. I also put this directly on my ends. Once a month I do a protein tx which consists of Moist Condition PRO, egg, and coconut oil. I also take garlic pills daily. I would rate my hair strength about an 8 right now. Adding that recovery system into my reggie I believe would get me closer to a 10.


 Ok Shay Welcome.  Never heard of the Methi Recovery System.  What is it?  Sounds like you on the right track.  You must be liking your hair right about now.  Keep us posted


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

♥Dolcetto♥ said:


> Of course! Count me in
> 
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Aphogee baby! I use the 2 Minute Reconstructor, Green Tea Keratin Reconstructorizer and the Vitamin Leave-in.
> ...


 
Oh thats so nice of you to say.Just hearing that you got your regimine together make me super excited.  I'm really feeling good right about now too!  Just knowing that I don't have to guess anymore makes me very happy.  I got that aphogee green tea and def getting the leave in and going to get me some emergencee. Thats it no more purchasing after that  well I'm going to try


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Although you and Aggie are relaxed, and I am natural we have very similar hair types and our hair likes the same things.
> 
> I am with you on the 2 step its a no go for me! The Ultra Sheen DT makes my hair feel like spun silk with body. I find the same thing that my hair responded to while relaxed hair applies to my natural hair when I straighten it, so the DT will be tops in the rotation when I start straightening regularly.
> 
> Thank you Patricia this is a life saver thread! :notworthy


Honey thank you .  You been there for all of us giving us very good info.  Especially dealing with different products.  We all need this thread.  This is like therapy for me dealing with the changes my hair been through.  I truely know I'm not alone.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

SweetMarshCrystal said:


> Hey all I wanted to know if its safe to mix Aphogee products with K-Pak Joico Deep Penetrating reconstructor? I deep conditioned my hair with K-Pak and then put in the Aphogee leave in and green tea reconstructor after conditioning. Since one uses human protein and animal protein (didnt realize it till later) will there be side effects to the hair because of the mix?


 Good Question.  I don't want to tell you wrong.  I hope someone come in and have the answer


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

gymfreak336 said:


> When you say mix, what exactly do you mean?
> 
> Proteins are generally non reactive so using multiple proteins are not going to be an issue in terms of a reaction.


 OK OK UMMMMM I HAD A LOT OF UNANSWERED QUESTIONS.   WISH I COULD THINK OF THEM.  I GUESS I'M GETTING OLD.  ANYWAY THANK YOU FOR COMING TO THE RESCUE!GYMFREAK.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is too funny, girl you ain't in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW YOU SO SWEET


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OK OK UMMMMM I HAD A LOT OF UNANSWERED QUESTIONS.   WISH I COULD THINK OF THEM.  I GUESS I'M GETTING OLD.  ANYWAY THANK YOU FOR COMING TO THE RESCUE!GYMFREAK.




 Anytime yall....just hit me up


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

peppers01 said:


> Protein is gonna be my bestfriend going forward! I just relaxed my hair yesterday and I rollerset. Now usually when I'm taking my rollers out in the morning, I have a few strands on the rollers, then when I comb the curls down, and when run my fingers through my curls throughout the day. But yesterday after my relaxer, I used the aphogee 2 step protein treatment and today I had literally 2 strands of hair on the rollers and the same when running my fingers through my hair just to check for strength. I was so surprised! Had it not been for the protein recommendations I've been reading, I never would've known.


 THAT THE REASON I STARTED MY ORIGINAL THREAD (MY DISCOVERY) I WAS HOPING I COULD STOP SOMEONE FROM MAKING THE SAME MISTAKES I DID.    Your hair looks good in your siggy.  Stop in and let us know how your products are working for you.  Very happy to hear you only had a couple strands lost. Let me know if you want to join?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Aggie said:
> 
> 
> > This is too funny, girl you ain't in yet?
> ...


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

tishee said:


> I deep conditioned with Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balance conditioner for 1 hour without heat and my hair feels like a 10.


 That what we want to hear!  We keep this up we will be reaching out goals with no setbacks


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm a fine 4a natural and I really believe the title of this challenge. I've always had mushy fine hair and never really thought I could do anything with my natural hair because it was so fine and mushy. When I found LHCF, I did my first (and only) hard aphogee treatment and my hair just LOVED it. Stepped shedding, cold. Also, my hair actually gained some body and firmness to it. I was just so proud.
> 
> I've since been using megatek for hair growth. Recently, I've invested in some Joico K-Pak reconstructor and some joico moisture recovery for balance. But I wonder if it will be ok to add some "stuff" to this moisture recovery conditioner to make it more intense? Do you think it'd be ok to doctor it up with some amla oil, vatika oil, honey and glycerine without disturbing the effects? I just want to make it more effective as a deep conditioner after the reconstructor. What do you ladies think?


Yes glad to hear the 2 step worked for you.  I have not used the moisture recovery but I'm sure someone with more insight will give you the answer.  
Be sure to let us know how the joico brand work for you.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 18, 2009)

onyxdreams said:


> wow I just read all 20 pages,Ladies yesterday I washed and so much hair cam out I wanted to cry.I thought it was because i'm transitioning but as I read this thread I now realise I'm in need of some protein.I will pick up Emergencee form Nexxus. I have been at a complete lost as to how to help my hair one minute it was growing and then Bam shedding and breakage thin endss.i cut yes cut my hair last moth hoping that would help but yesterday proved It did nothing.This Thread is a an answer to my prayers. Thank you


Please, please, please let us know as soon as you use the emergencee how you hair feels. You might want to join the challenge with us.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> tgrowe said:
> 
> 
> > OMG it seems like when I read your post I can hear you talk. We bout to put u on stage wit steve harvey. U halarious(i can't spell)
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Patricia said:
> 
> 
> > Girl out of all the BAD days I've had with my hair, the days when I tried curling my hair and *my hair literally beat up the curling iron, the days when I was looking like a dang Chia pet due to a braid out gone wrong and wild, and days when I just didn't give a yam looking like "who did it and what for",* I have learned to humor myself through it all. But now along with that humor I have better knowledge which comes from this board and threads like this one.
> ...


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> THAT THE REASON I STARTED MY ORIGINAL THREAD (MY DISCOVERY) I WAS HOPING I COULD STOP SOMEONE FROM MAKING THE SAME MISTAKES I DID.    Your hair looks good in your siggy.  Stop in and let us know how your products are working for you.  Very happy to hear you only had a couple strands lost. Let me know if you want to join?



Thank you, Patricia!  

Your discovery definitely made me feel more secure about protein.  I came across my first protein treatment first; tried it; loved it.  Then I started reading all the "protein beware!" posts and wasn't sure how to continue!  hahaha  Reading your discovery thread helped me to see that maybe the fact that my hair was reacting well to protein was a good and normal thing.  Which makes since, right?  It's made of protein so why would protein be bad for it?  Also, if someone says moisture/protein balance  I think it's odd that for some that means, moisture, moisture, moisture, moisture...


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> I've since been using megatek for hair growth.  Recently, I've invested in some Joico K-Pak reconstructor and some joico moisture recovery for balance.  But I wonder if it will be ok to add some "stuff" to this moisture recovery conditioner to make it more intense?  Do you think it'd be ok to doctor it up with some amla oil, vatika oil, honey and glycerine without disturbing the effects?  I just want to make it more effective as a deep conditioner after the reconstructor.  What do you ladies think?



I think the Joico MR Balm (or Treatment Lotion if you have fine hair) would be better for DCing. I don't know if you are talking about these or the regular conditioner but I think the two I mentioned are better suited for DCing.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> I think the Joico MR Balm (or Treatment Lotion if you have fine hair) would be better for DCing. I don't know if you are talking about these or the regular conditioner but I think the two I mentioned are better suited for DCing.



Ok, thanks so much, Muse.  Yeah, I think I grabbed the wrong one.  The intense balm looked great but it was soooo pricey!  lol  So, I dunno, I'll see how it works out.

Thanks again, I'll keep an eye out for those.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Patricia said:
> 
> 
> > Girl out of all the BAD days I've had with my hair, the days when I tried curling my hair and my hair literally beat up the curling iron, the days when I was looking like a dang Chia pet due to a braid out gone wrong and wild, and days when I just didn't give a yam looking like "who did it and what for", I have learned to humor myself through it all. But now along with that humor I have better knowledge which comes from this board and threads like this one.
> ...


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 19, 2009)

My update....Since my protein treatment, my breakage stopped dead in its tracks. I'm so glad that I found this challenge.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 19, 2009)

Im in, please add me to the list!
*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? GVP Reconstructor (joico k-pak)
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 5*
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Either leave it on longer or get a stronger protien*

I think I may need to step my protien level up. The first time I used this it worked within the 5 min, but I did a steam treatment afterwards with GVP Conditioing Balm (and it over-moisturized me) so the results from the K-Pak were eliminated,  but today when I used it, my hair was breaking and shedding something serious... Later this week I'll try leaving it on longer, if that doesnt help I may try this





Eisani likes it so I may try it... I'll keep ya'll updated...


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Thank you, Patricia!
> 
> Your discovery definitely made me feel more secure about protein. I came across my first protein treatment first; tried it; loved it. Then I started reading all the "protein beware!" posts and wasn't sure how to continue! hahaha Reading your discovery thread helped me to see that maybe the fact that my hair was reacting well to protein was a good and normal thing. Which makes since, right? It's made of protein so why would protein be bad for it? Also, if someone says moisture/protein balance I think it's odd that for some that means, moisture, moisture, moisture, moisture...


 So glad you listened to your hair!  Thats whats important.  I didn't know how to listen to my hair.  I was so overwhelmed by all the info and all the new products out there. I had to try them all.   I slowed my role, cryed and prayed for answers.  I'm really joyous anytime I can help someone.  But don't give me all the credit.  If it wasn't for the ladies letting me know they been through the same thing as me, this thread wound not be right here right now.  Its because of all of you! 
I also added a disclaimer to the newbies. "Take baby steps"  and also trying to not offend people who uses only moisturizing products.  Thats not my goal to offend people only share info to hopefully help!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> I think the Joico MR Balm (or Treatment Lotion if you have fine hair) would be better for DCing. I don't know if you are talking about these or the regular conditioner but I think the two I mentioned are better suited for DCing.


 Thanks Muse.  You have very good info too!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> My update....Since my protein treatment, my breakage stopped dead in its tracks. I'm so glad that I found this challenge.


 Keep up the good work!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 19, 2009)

♥Dolcetto♥ said:


> Of course! Count me in
> 
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Aphogee baby! I use the 2 Minute Reconstructor, Green Tea Keratin Reconstructorizer and the Vitamin Leave-in.
> ...



OMG I use those EXACT 3 products too now! I was copying Ateyaaa and it felt amazing! Do you deep condition after your 2 min reconstructor though? And if not when do you do so?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Im in, please add me to the list!
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? GVP Reconstructor (joico k-pak)*
> *HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 5*
> *WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Either leave it on longer or get a stronger protien*
> ...


I DID THE SAME THING MY HAIR WAS FEELING STRONG AND HEALTHLY AFTER A PROTEIN CONDITIONER AND I MESSED ALL THAT UP WITH MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER IN MY HAIR FOR TOO LONG.  SO I DC WITH PROTEIN AGAIN.  I WAS NOT GOING TO DEAL WITH WEAK OVERMOISTURIZED HAIR FOR A FULL WEEK!  KEEP US UPDATED ON THE MENDEX I NEVER USED IT.  I ONLY USED THE POROSITY CONTROL.  MAYBE ONE DAY YOU CAN TRY DUOTEX ITS VERY AFFORTABLE, SIMPLE TREATMENT.  YOU ONLY LEAVE IT IN FOR 10MIN NO HEAT, AND YOU WILL HAVE SILKY, STRONG HAIR. MY NEXT PURCHASE WILL BE THE NEXXUS EMERGENCY AND APHOGEE LEAVE IN. CANT SEE ME GOING WRONG WITH THOSE.  WELCOME


----------



## jreagins (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I DID THE SAME THING MY HAIR WAS FEELING STRONG AND HEALTHLY AFTER A PROTEIN CONDITIONER AND I MESSED ALL THAT UP WITH MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER IN MY HAIR FOR TOO LONG. SO I DC WITH PROTEIN AGAIN. I WAS NOT GOING TO DEAL WITH WEAK OVERMOISTURIZED HAIR FOR A FULL WEEK! KEEP US UPDATED ON THE MENDEX I NEVER USED IT. I ONLY USED THE POROSITY CONTROL. MAYBE ONE DAY YOU CAN TRY DUOTEX ITS VERY AFFORTABLE, SIMPLE TREATMENT. YOU ONLY LEAVE IT IN FOR 10MIN NO HEAT, AND YOU WILL HAVE SILKY, STRONG HAIR. MY NEXT PURCHASE WILL BE THE NEXXUS EMERGENCY AND APHOGEE LEAVE IN. CANT SEE ME GOING WRONG WITH THOSE. WELCOME


 

Thanks for the warm welcome! Just remembered I clarified my hair the first time so maybe that had something to do with how quickly it worked


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 19, 2009)

HI am Checking in

I used Nexxus Emergencee and then a balancing moisturizer by aphogee
From 1-10---always a 10 with nexxus


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Just remembered I clarified my hair the first time so maybe that had something to do with how quickly it worked


Oh wow your hair looks so thick in your siggy.  What have you been doing to get it that thick?  Beautiful


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Ok Shay Welcome. Never heard of the Methi Recovery System. What is it? Sounds like you on the right track. You must be liking your hair right about now. Keep us posted


 
Thanks for the welcome. It is a product from www.hairveda.com. She is a member here and has great products. This product will be coming out at some point this month. Here is the link :http://hairveda.com/condish.aspx Now that I have posted this I know I'm in trouble bc I know how these lurkers can be !


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> HI am Checking in
> 
> I used Nexxus Emergencee and then a balancing moisturizer by aphogee
> From 1-10---always a 10 with nexxus


  So good to hear!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 19, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks for the welcome. It is a product from www.hairveda.com. She is a member here and has great products. This product will be coming out at some point this month. Here is the link :http://hairveda.com/condish.aspx Now that I have posted this I know I'm in trouble bc I know how these lurkers can be !


 Oh good to know hairveda has another popular product.  I havent' ordered anything from her but I heard her products are great.  She has such a warm personality!  Don't know why I haven't tried her products.  All her products looks delicious!


----------



## onyxdreams (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Please, please, please let us know as soon as you use the emergencee how you hair feels. You might want to join the challenge with us.


 
Thank you Patricia I plan to use it on wednesday since I already washed on saturday.I really do thing I will feel a difference.again this thread was right on time


----------



## jreagins (Jan 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Oh wow your hair looks so thick in your siggy. What have you been doing to get it that thick? Beautiful


 
Thanks! As far as thickening... Nothing... I used to use Castor oil but I stopped... I think it's the ayurvedic tea rinses... IDK...


----------



## jreagins (Jan 19, 2009)

I really need to do something different... I purposely combed out my hair out over the sink and there was hair EVERYWHERE... Long and short.. I highly doubt that it was shed hair


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 19, 2009)

I am joining this not for myself but for my middle daughter. She has fine, dry, that has been breaking recently. After speaking with Nice & Wavy whose hair is similar, I changed up her regi to include protein treatments. I did one yesterday with MT for about 10-15 minutes then followed up with the hairveda dc under the steamer for 20 minutes. I haven't decided how often just yet but I am thinking at least every other week. I will be starting an album today when I get home to track her progress. Thanks for inviting me Patricia. Q


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay so I DC today with UBH Deep Conditioner and followed it with SE Mega Cholesterol and Aussie Tnree Minute for added moisture and slip. My hair has not, and I repeat, has not shed or broke as much since my egg mixture/treatment last week. The UBH Deep Condish does have a reconstructor in it so I plan on using it weekly if not twice a week during my DC. 
Right now I am seven weeks post and if you would have told me in the past to go almost two months post relaxer without braids or a wig, I prolly would have thought you were Pres. Bush, threw a shoe at ya, and dared you to duck
My last relaxer was on November 29, 2008 and the stylist (who I haven't seen since mid December and don't plan on going back) told me that day that my hair was shedding because I needed a relaxer. No DC, no protein treatments, no moisturization, but a relaxer will solve your ailments. Needless to say, that just didn't sit right with me. I had to prove her wrong so here I am again taking care of my own hair and it feels so good.


----------



## changedlife (Jan 19, 2009)

I am joining this challenge.  I recently discovered that my hair needs some amount of protein in my regime.  I BCed in March of 2008 and I ended up cutting more and more because my hair was very damaged and dry.  I think my hair was damaged because I had cut protein off  my regime completly.  I done my last chop last month, and ever since I started to incorporate protein  in my regime and my hair is feeling better.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Okay so I DC today with UBH Deep Conditioner and followed it with SE Mega Cholesterol and Aussie Tnree Minute for added moisture and slip. *My hair has not, and I repeat, has not shed or broke as much since my egg mixture/treatment last week. The UBH Deep Condish does have a reconstructor in it so I plan on using it weekly if not twice a week during my DC. *
> Right now I am seven weeks post and if you would have told me in the past to go almost two months post relaxer without braids or a wig, *I prolly would have thought you were Pres. Bush, threw a shoe at ya, and dared you to duck*
> My last relaxer was on November 29, 2008 and the stylist (who I haven't seen since mid December and don't plan on going back) told me that day that my hair was shedding because I needed a relaxer. No DC, no protein treatments, no moisturization, but a relaxer will solve your ailments. Needless to say, that just didn't sit right with me. I had to prove her wrong so here I am again taking care of my own hair and it feels so good.



Hi Soror (1st bolded) - isn't that a beautiful thang...that's what happened when I started using Ultra Sheen DT - You are going to prove her wrong!!! (2nd bolded) I wouldn't do the shoe thingee - I would probably throw some of these old bobo hair products  from under my sink at him

I see we are neck and neck - my last retouch was on 11/25...trying to stretch until Valentine's Day (unlikely)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Okay so I DC today with UBH Deep Conditioner and followed it with SE Mega Cholesterol and Aussie Tnree Minute for added moisture and slip. My hair has not, and I repeat, has not shed or broke as much since my egg mixture/treatment last week. The UBH Deep Condish does have a reconstructor in it so I plan on using it weekly if not twice a week during my DC.
> Right now I am seven weeks post and *if you would have told me in the past to go almost two months post relaxer without braids or a wig,* *I prolly would have thought you were Pres. Bush, threw a shoe at ya, and dared you to duck*
> My last relaxer was on November 29, 2008 and the stylist (who I haven't seen since mid December and don't plan on going back) told me that day that my hair was shedding because I needed a relaxer. No DC, no protein treatments, no moisturization, but a relaxer will solve your ailments. Needless to say, that just didn't sit right with me. I had to prove her wrong so here I am again taking care of my own hair and it feels so good.


 
. Hooooo, that gut wrenching laugh was soooo good. Thanks girl.


----------



## Muse (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> *Okay so I DC today with UBH Deep Conditioner* and followed it with SE Mega Cholesterol and Aussie Tnree Minute for added moisture and slip. My hair has not, and I repeat, has not shed or broke as much since my egg mixture/treatment last week. The UBH Deep Condish does have a reconstructor in it so I plan on using it weekly if not twice a week during my DC.
> Right now I am seven weeks post and if you would have told me in the past to go almost two months post relaxer without braids or a wig, I prolly would have thought you were Pres. Bush, threw a shoe at ya, and dared you to duck
> My last relaxer was on November 29, 2008 and the stylist (who I haven't seen since mid December and don't plan on going back) told me that day that my hair was shedding because I needed a relaxer. No DC, no protein treatments, no moisturization, but a relaxer will solve your ailments. Needless to say, that just didn't sit right with me. I had to prove her wrong so here I am again taking care of my own hair and it feels so good.



Hi tgrowe, is this your first time using that UBH conditioner? How do you like it? Do you have the UBH leave in lotion? I wanted to try it because Cathy Howse said it was really good for moisturizing after protein treatments.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 19, 2009)

I' m in.

Currently I'm using GPB and Emengencee. I've been using the GPB 1x/wk for a few mins before I do my moisture dc. I did the emegencee this wknd b/c I was getting breakage at the demarcation line. Anyway right now I would say my hair is a 7or 8. To get to a 10 I just need to continue to listen to my hair needs, I'm still learning. I will start doing the emergencee monthly or as needed.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hi tgrowe, is this your first time using that UBH conditioner? How do you like it? Do you have the UBH leave in lotion? I wanted to try it because Cathy Howse said it was really good for moisturizing after protein treatments.


 
I have the whole set and they really are as good as everyone says. I especially love the daily moisturizer - it leaves my hair feeling like butter. The conditioner leaves a nice tingle on my scalp and works great at both softening and strengthening my fine strands. HTH!


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 19, 2009)

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Nexxus Emergencee
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? if this aint a 10, idk what is
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? N/A

I washed with Nexxus aloe rid. Aplied Emergencee and sat under dryer for 10 minutes it made my hair hard. I washed with relaxed and natural shampoo(it was ok). DC'ed for 1hr with alter ego garlic impac ego (my hair loves it). Rollersetted using NTM silk touch leave in, few sprays of infusium 23, Sebastain Potion 9. My hair came out very soft, semi shiny and feels silky. I am 13 weeks post and my new growth looks good now.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Soror (1st bolded) - isn't that a beautiful thang...that's what happened when I started using Ultra Sheen DT - You are going to prove her wrong!!! (2nd bolded) I wouldn't do the shoe thingee - I would probably throw some of these old bobo hair products from under my sink at him
> 
> I see we are neck and neck - my last retouch was on 11/25...trying to stretch until Valentine's Day (unlikely)


 Hey Sqzbly (SkeE WeE), we've got to screngthen (and I did say screngthen) each other on this one. Although my hair is stronger it's definitely not as soft as I would like. It still has the tendency to feel like straw when dry I tried that Roux porosity control like you suggested in a thread I started several weeks ago. That stuff is like ish; maybe I am not using it right. Anyhoo, like I state, my hair stronger but it feels dry and RAWFGH (rough). Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry about the Roux!!!erplexed  Have you tried dc'ing overnight?  When I went through a little dry/tangled patch, I did this every other night for about a week. I was using AO HSR and Nexxus Humectress....


----------



## Stepiphanie (Jan 19, 2009)

wow Ms Lyons... our regie is similar, I DC's w/ the alter ego as well after emegencee, it was my first time using it, it's definitely a keeper!!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Muse said:


> Hi tgrowe, is this your first time using that UBH conditioner? How do you like it? Do you have the UBH leave in lotion? I wanted to try it because Cathy Howse said it was really good for moisturizing after protein treatments.


Hey Muse,
I love the Deep Condish; I love how it makes the scalp tingle as Aggie state. The moisturizer is okay to me. It kind of leaves my hair feeling filmy-like and a little bit heavy. Maybe I need to give the product another chance in the future but right now it doesn't leave my hair feeling all that great. 
 I also have the dew spray and it's okay as well. It works great if you want to rollerset your hair and prefer not to use the creme moisturizer. But once you start stretching your relaxers, if you are a stretcher, that when it's recommended to use the creme although you can use it anytime post relaxer. HTH


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Sqzbly (SkeE WeE), we've got to screngthen (and I did say screngthen) each other on this one. Although my hair is stronger it's definitely not as soft as I would like. It still has the tendency to feel like straw when dry I tried that Roux porosity control like you suggested in a thread I started several weeks ago. That stuff is like ish; maybe I am not using it right. Anyhoo, like I state, my hair stronger but it feels dry and RAWFGH (rough). Any suggestions ladies?


 
What deep conditioners are you following up your protein treatments with? What are you moisturizing your hair with on a daily basis? Are you sealing your moisturizer in with a natural oil? Also when was the last time you clarified your hair? I have a citric acid and an apple cider vinegar rinse recipe in my fotki to help with porosity control.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Sorry about the Roux!!!erplexed Have you tried dc'ing overnight? When I went through a little dry/tangled patch, I did this every other night for about a week. I was using AO HSR and Nexxus Humectress....


 No I usually don't DC overnight although I have done it in the past. It's just too much to deal with my hair in the mornings since I have to get up early and get myself and my baby ready before going to work. 
I don't know what it is sometimes. My hair is soft when wet and feels like a dream but it very dull and stiff when dry most of the time. My hair felt it's best when I was cowashing but that put me in a bunch of doo since I was not incorporating protein in the mix. Urgghh! Maybe my perm-head needs a perm?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Muse,
> I love the Deep Condish; I love how it makes the scalp tingle as Aggie state. The moisturizer is okay to me. It kind of leaves my hair feeling filmy-like and a little bit heavy. Maybe I need to give the product another chance in the future but right now it doesn't leave my hair feeling all that great.
> I also have the dew spray and it's okay as well. It works great if you want to rollerset your hair and prefer not to use the creme moisturizer. *But once you start stretching your relaxers, if you are a stretcher, that when it's recommended to use the creme* although you can use it anytime post relaxer. HTH


 
I am stretching right now - I'm just over 11 weeks post - will be exactly 12 weeks on this coming Sunday. I may or may not relax, still undecided.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> What deep conditioners are you following up your protein treatments with? What are you moisturizing your hair with on a daily basis? Are you sealing your moisturizer in with a natural oil? Also when was the last time you clarified your hair? I have a citric acid and an apple cider vinegar rinse recipe in my fotki to help with porosity control.


 I use SE Mega Cholesterol Conditoning afterwards. Is that too much protein? I also use Aussie Moist along with it to give my hair some slip since my hair is hard after the treatments and Aussie gives my hair the most softness out of all condish products I've tried so far. The Mega Cholesterol really does leave my hair soft but I also like adding the Aussie for extra softness. I use HE LTR to moisturize and jojoa oil to seal. I have tried these two when my hair was wet but my hair likes the combo better after is dries. I clarified or used the ORS Creamy Aloe last week right before my egg mixture/treatment. I used the ACV today after I DC and I could realllly tell the difference in how soft my hair was. But that was wet and when it dried it felt uggh.

Another note, I think I do have hard water where I live. That may also have something to do with it as well.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am stretching right now - I'm just over 11 weeks post - will be exactly 12 weeks on this coming Sunday. I may or may not relax, still undecided.


Aggie, oh Aggie, my NG stands for "Neva (a)Gain! I feel I can't do it sometimes. Wash days are hard. The tangles! But I am learning to treat my hair as silk whether wet or dry.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I use SE Mega Cholesterol Conditoning afterwards. Is that too much protein? I also use Aussie Moist along with it to give my hair some slip since my hair is hard after the treatments and Aussie gives my hair the most softness out of all condish products I've tried so far. The Mega Cholesterol really does leave my hair soft but I also like adding the Aussie for extra softness. I use HE LTR to moisturize and jojoa oil to seal. I have tried these two when my hair was wet but my hair likes the combo better after is dries. I clarified or used the ORS Creamy Aloe last week right before my egg mixture/treatment. I used the ACV today after I DC and I could realllly tell the difference in how soft my hair was. But that was wet and when it dried it felt uggh.
> 
> Another note, I think I do have hard water where I live. That may also have something to do with it as well.


 
Yup, I was gonna get to that eventually. I noticed a tremendous difference in my hair when I got my shower filter installed. I live in the Bahamas which is hard water kingdom and had to do something and quickly before I lost all my hair. I use the Sprite HOC which has a 99% efficacy. I have a little review on it in my fotki's product album.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yup, I was gonna get to that eventually. I noticed a tremendous difference in my hair when I got my shower filter installed. I live in the Bahamas which is hard water kingdom and had to do something and quickly before I lost all my hair. I use the *Sprite HOC which has a 99% efficacy*. I have a little review on it in my fotki's product album.


 So it really helped you? Where can I get it?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Aggie, oh Aggie, my NG stands for "Neva (a)Gain! I feel I can't do it sometimes. Wash days are hard. The tangles! But I am learning to treat my hair as silk whether wet or dry.


 
Me too, but I'm about to have synthetic extension braids installed and really didn't want to relax first, bt I'm still undecided about it. My natural hair is kinda cute and I think it would look better and last longer if I left it un-relaxederplexed.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> So it really helped you? Where can I get it?


 
Here is the link to my fotki about it and a couple of links to the shower filter is within that link. Happy reading.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Me too, but I'm about to have synthetic extension braids installed and really didn't want to relax first, bt I'm still undecided about it. My natural hair is kinda cute and *I think it would look better and last longer if I left it un-relaxederplexed.*



Your extension braids or your natural hair? I was hoping to get braids this weekend but it didn't work out. I need to do something or I will go postal on NG!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Here is the link to my fotki about it and a couple of links to the shower filter is within that link. Happy reading.


 Yeah I lurked there recently and was scoping out all those products.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> [/b]
> Your extension braids or your natural hair? I was hoping to get braids this weekend but it didn't work out. I need to do something or I will go postal on NG!


No, I think my natural hair would look better unrelaxed for the extension braids.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Yeah I lurked there recently and was scoping out all those products.
> Thanks for all your help.


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 19, 2009)

Just checking in.  Yesterday when I washed I sat under my heating cap for 15 minutes with Motions CPR.  I used to use it all the time when relaxed but stopped now that I'm natural because I didn't like how hard it left my hair. I would usually just put a plastic cap on my head and leave it on for 30 minutes to an hour but this time around sat under my heating cap and noticed a huge difference.  My hair felt very conditioned and soft and my curls were nicely loosened.  I'm so glad I found this challenge because I was not consistent with protein so now I am determined to add it to my weekly co-washes.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 19, 2009)

Sugarhoneyicetea said:


> Just checking in.  Yesterday when I washed I sat under my heating cap for 15 minutes with Motions CPR.  I used to use it all the time when relaxed but stopped now that I'm natural because I didn't like how hard it left my hair. I would usually just put a plastic cap on my head and leave it on for 30 minutes to an hour but this time around sat under my heating cap and noticed a huge difference.  My hair felt very conditioned and soft and my curls were nicely loosened.  I'm so glad I found this challenge because I was not consistent with protein so now I am determined to add it to my weekly co-washes.



I used CPR last time also just to use up what I had left, I added a little oil and it felt great, but I kindof want to try something else. I hate washing all of the twigs out of my hair


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 20, 2009)

i don't know if any one has mentioned this, but i was thinking if i'm not mistaken, can ORS Mayo, and ORS replenishing pack also go on your list of protein conditioners??


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought Sally's GVP Joico-k pak and Redken anti-snap and I am soooo happy!!!    These two are definitely going to be staples. They cut down on my breakage. I'm 4-5 weeks post.


----------



## Muse (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I have the whole set and they really are as good as everyone says. I especially love the daily moisturizer - it leaves my hair feeling like butter. The conditioner leaves a nice tingle on my scalp and works great at both softening and strengthening my fine strands. HTH!





tgrowe said:


> Hey Muse,
> I love the Deep Condish; I love how it makes the scalp tingle as Aggie state. The moisturizer is okay to me. It kind of leaves my hair feeling filmy-like and a little bit heavy. Maybe I need to give the product another chance in the future but right now it doesn't leave my hair feeling all that great.
> I also have the dew spray and it's okay as well. It works great if you want to rollerset your hair and prefer not to use the creme moisturizer. But once you start stretching your relaxers, if you are a stretcher, that when it's recommended to use the creme although you can use it anytime post relaxer. HTH



Thanks Aggie and Tgrowe! I ordered a bottle and I hope it works for me. I want to use this on reconstructor day and use my Lacio Lacio on days when I am using moisture only products because Lacio has protein too.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 20, 2009)

Oky Im going to take the frugal route and buy the GVP Joico and see how that works out for my hair. I dont have major breakage issues (just some here and there)  so I hope this works out


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

amazing said:


> i don't know if any one has mentioned this, but i was thinking if i'm not mistaken, can ORS Mayo, and ORS replenishing pack also go on your list of protein conditioners??


 
They are extremely mild in protein content but they are also moisturizing as well. If your hair needs something a little stronger, then get one of the other moderate strength ones mentioned in this thread, like Nexxus emergencee or Duo Tex, etc.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I really need to do something different... I purposely combed out my hair out over the sink and there was hair EVERYWHERE... Long and short.. I highly doubt that it was shed hair


 Most of the ladies swear by emergencee


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> I am joining this not for myself but for my middle daughter. She has fine, dry, that has been breaking recently. After speaking with Nice & Wavy whose hair is similar, I changed up her regi to include protein treatments. I did one yesterday with MT for about 10-15 minutes then followed up with the hairveda dc under the steamer for 20 minutes. I haven't decided how often just yet but I am thinking at least every other week. I will be starting an album today when I get home to track her progress. Thanks for inviting me Patricia. Q


 Sounds good!  This will help you track her progess and you can come in weekly and rate how her hair is feeling.  I'll add your/her name.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bout to dc with Hairveda's Moist Condition PRO. I will check back in later.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

HAIR CHECK FOR THE WEEK
UNBELIEVABLE, I WANT TO CRY! ITS BEEN 8 DAYS SINCE I WASHED MY HAIR CAUSE I BEEN SO BUSY AND LOOK WHAT I DID.  WASHED WITH GVP AMINO POO(FIRST TIME USING) YAWL KNOW I LOVE MY GARNIER BUT I WANTED TO TRY MY NEW SHAMPOOAND WHY OH WHY DID I GET MY TRADER JOE NORISH SPA TO HELP DETANGLE.  MY HAIR WAS LITERALLY COMING OUT OF MY SCALP DOWN THE DRAIN.  I HAVENT SEEN THIS IN A LONGGGG TIME.  ANYWAY I SPRAYED MY HAIR WITH DUOTEX AND WAITED 10 MIN.  RINSED AND MY HAIR. IT WAS STILL COMING OUT AND WEAK.  I HAD TO GO AND GET MY 911 LEAVE IN AND SATURATE MY HAIR WITH IT OVER THE SINK AND RINSE.  I HAVENT USED THAT TECHNIQUE IN A LONG TIME BUT WOW IT WORKED.  MY HAIR WAS BACK TO NORMAL FEELING STRONG AGAIN.  .  I AM NOW SITTING AT THE COMPUTER WITH MY MAIN AND TAIL MIXED WITH MY OPTIMUM RECONSTRUCTOR IN MY HAIR AND HAPPY ALL OVER AGAIN.  I WILL RATE MY HAIR AFTER I RINSE IT OUT.  I WILL NEVER EVER, EVER USE A MOISTURIZING SHAMPOO OR A MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER TO DETANGLE MY HAIR AGAIN.  I'M JUST HOPING I STILL HAVE HAIR LEFT ON MY HEAD.  I'M STICKING TO MY ORIGINAL SHAMPOO AND THATS IT! WHAT A LESSON TO LEARN.


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 20, 2009)

Checking In:

**Im going to do this once a month before my press**

*Proteins I used:* I washed with Mastey Restore Shampoo,  Applied Deep Brillance Silk Keratin 17 (hard protein), conditioned with Deva Curl One Condition and Applied Joico K-Pak leave in.  


*How my hair felt*:  7,  My hair wasn't as soft as usual, but I wasn't it expecting it to be after using a hard protein... the protein treatment didn't even get hard as it normally does, so I am assuming by hair is healthy. I noticed less breakage.  I normally have a lot of breakage when I detangle and blow-dry.  I counted 3 broken hairs.   


*What can I do to achieve 10*:  I don't think I will change anything for my monthly treatment.  For my weekly treatment I will use Aphoghee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer and the ProVitamin Leave-In.  I will continue to moisturize nightly with ORS Olive Oil Lotion.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Okay so I DC today with UBH Deep Conditioner and followed it with SE Mega Cholesterol and Aussie Tnree Minute for added moisture and slip. My hair has not, and I repeat, has not shed or broke as much since my egg mixture/treatment last week. The UBH Deep Condish does have a reconstructor in it so I plan on using it weekly if not twice a week during my DC.
> Right now I am seven weeks post and if you would have told me in the past to go almost two months post relaxer without braids or a wig, I prolly would have thought you were Pres. Bush, threw a shoe at ya, and dared you to duck
> My last relaxer was on November 29, 2008 and the stylist (who I haven't seen since mid December and don't plan on going back) told me that day that my hair was shedding because I needed a relaxer. No DC, no protein treatments, no moisturization, but a relaxer will solve your ailments. Needless to say, that just didn't sit right with me. I had to prove her wrong so here I am again taking care of my own hair and it feels so good.


You doing great with your regimine.  Stick to it.  Don't do like me and use a shampoo that was to moisturizing.  Hey I need someone to take aim at me the next time I don't use my garnier shampoo.  Its been strengthening my hair along with the DC I have been using. i cant come on here with anymore horror stories!.  Lesson learned.  Stick to my garnier long and strong!


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 20, 2009)

Muse said:


> I came VERY close to buying Mastey poos but I couldn't find any reviews on the board and didn't want to go through the hassle of ordering online. Have you been using Mastey products long? How do you like them?



I've only tried this particular shampoo and so far I like it.  It doesn't leave the hair soft, but it doesn't leave the hair stripped either.  I only lather up once and pay particular attention to the scalp.  I'm pretty sure it works best with the rest of the restore line, but they weren't at Marshall's for $9.99


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

changedlife said:


> I am joining this challenge. I recently discovered that my hair needs some amount of protein in my regime. I BCed in March of 2008 and I ended up cutting more and more because my hair was very damaged and dry. I think my hair was damaged because I had cut protein off my regime completly. I done my last chop last month, and ever since I started to incorporate protein in my regime and my hair is feeling better.


 Welcome  Changed life I added you! What products are you using now?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Soror (1st bolded) - isn't that a beautiful thang...that's what happened when I started using Ultra Sheen DT - You are going to prove her wrong!!! (2nd bolded) I wouldn't do the shoe thingee - I would probably throw some of these old bobo hair products from under my sink at him
> 
> I see we are neck and neck - my last retouch was on 11/25...trying to stretch until Valentine's Day (unlikely)


 LMAO  you are funny


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 20, 2009)

I took a closer look at her hair today. I still need to take pics. She has a lot of knots on her ends right now. I think next week I am going to take her in to get a trim.  I took out the bantu knots, braided her hair in about 4 sections, pulled it back into a lose bun, sprayed her ends with hydrasoft and sealed with some afroveda sunsilk. Q


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> I' m in.
> 
> Currently I'm using GPB and Emengencee. I've been using the GPB 1x/wk for a few mins before I do my moisture dc. I did the emegencee this wknd b/c I was getting breakage at the demarcation line. Anyway right now I would say my hair is a 7or 8. To get to a 10 I just need to continue to listen to my hair needs, I'm still learning. I will start doing the emergencee monthly or as needed.


 Welcome I added you to the challenge! Good to hear you at 7 or 8.  I'm still trying to make it to a 10 too! What is GPB?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

Ms.Lyons said:


> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Nexxus Emergencee
> HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? if this aint a 10, idk what is
> WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? N/A
> 
> I washed with Nexxus aloe rid. Aplied Emergencee and sat under dryer for 10 minutes it made my hair hard. I washed with relaxed and natural shampoo(it was ok). DC'ed for 1hr with alter ego garlic impac ego (my hair loves it). Rollersetted using NTM silk touch leave in, few sprays of infusium 23, Sebastain Potion 9. My hair came out very soft, semi shiny and feels silky. I am 13 weeks post and my new growth looks good now.


If I was to take a poll I bet I would be sure that most people on here use emergencee to achieve a number 10.  Yes thank you so much for your input. This is really helping us.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jan 20, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> wow Ms Lyons... our regie is similar, I DC's w/ the alter ego as well after emegencee, it was my first time using it, it's *definitely a keeper*!!


 Same here!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Sqzbly (SkeE WeE), we've got to screngthen (and I did say screngthen) each other on this one. Although my hair is stronger it's definitely not as soft as I would like. It still has the tendency to feel like straw when dry I tried that Roux porosity control like you suggested in a thread I started several weeks ago. That stuff is like ish; maybe I am not using it right. Anyhoo, like I state, my hair stronger but it feels dry and RAWFGH (rough). Any suggestions ladies?


 Everytime you post I gots to say sumetine.  You are halariousssss sis


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

amazing said:


> i don't know if any one has mentioned this, but i was thinking if i'm not mistaken, can ORS Mayo, and ORS replenishing pack also go on your list of protein conditioners??


 Ok thanks, and ladies please list any other that is not listed!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I bought Sally's GVP Joico-k pak and Redken anti-snap and I am soooo happy!!!  These two are definitely going to be staples. They cut down on my breakage. I'm 4-5 weeks post.


 I saw the anti snap at sallys.  I thought about buying but changed my mind.  I have soooo many leave in its not funny.  Heck I just bought aphogee leave in today, and Rusk leave in just arrived in the mail.  OH boy. I got to seriously stop buying!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> They are extremely mild in protein content but they are also moisturizing as well. If your hair needs something a little stronger, then get one of the other moderate strength ones mentioned in this thread, like Nexxus emergencee or Duo Tex, etc.


So do you think they should be listed? the ors products


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

aja1121 said:


> Checking In:
> 
> **Im going to do this once a month before my press**
> 
> ...


Wow your hair looks so healthy!  Where you get that product from? Never heard of it.  How long you been using it?  7 is a very good rating.  I'm hoping after I rinse my hair I can say that.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

Patricia said:


> HAIR CHECK FOR THE WEEK
> UNBELIEVABLE, I WANT TO CRY! ITS BEEN 8 DAYS SINCE I WASHED MY HAIR CAUSE I BEEN SO BUSY AND LOOK WHAT I DID. WASHED WITH GVP AMINO POO(FIRST TIME USING) YAWL KNOW I LOVE MY GARNIER BUT I WANTED TO TRY MY NEW SHAMPOOAND WHY OH WHY DID I GET MY TRADER JOE NORISH SPA TO HELP DETANGLE. MY HAIR WAS LITERALLY COMING OUT OF MY SCALP DOWN THE DRAIN. I HAVENT SEEN THIS IN A LONGGGG TIME. ANYWAY I SPRAYED MY HAIR WITH DUOTEX AND WAITED 10 MIN. RINSED AND MY HAIR. IT WAS STILL COMING OUT AND WEAK. I HAD TO GO AND GET MY 911 LEAVE IN AND SATURATE MY HAIR WITH IT OVER THE SINK AND RINSE. I HAVENT USED THAT TECHNIQUE IN A LONG TIME BUT WOW IT WORKED. MY HAIR WAS BACK TO NORMAL FEELING STRONG AGAIN.  . I AM NOW SITTING AT THE COMPUTER WITH MY MAIN AND TAIL MIXED WITH MY OPTIMUM RECONSTRUCTOR IN MY HAIR AND HAPPY ALL OVER AGAIN. I WILL RATE MY HAIR AFTER I RINSE IT OUT. I WILL NEVER EVER, EVER USE A MOISTURIZING SHAMPOO OR A MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER TO DETANGLE MY HAIR AGAIN. I'M JUST HOPING I STILL HAVE HAIR LEFT ON MY HEAD. I'M STICKING TO MY ORIGINAL SHAMPOO AND THATS IT! WHAT A LESSON TO LEARN.


 
I am so sorry this happened to you Patricia. It only goes to show, we should never try to fix something that's not broken.  There are certain poos that my hair really love and then there are others that are...meh, at best. I am learning which ones will remain as my staples one by one and which ones will never see the light of day when it comes to my hair. 



Patricia said:


> Welcome I added you to the challenge! Good to hear you at 7 or 8. I'm still trying to make it to a 10 too! What is GPB?


It's GPB and it's Aubrey Organics Glycogen, Protein and Balancing Poo and conditioner.



Patricia said:


> So do you think they should be listed? the ors products


 
Sure, but as a moisture and mild protein conditioner.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Oky Im going to take the frugal route and buy the GVP Joico and see how that works out for my hair. I dont have major breakage issues (just some here and there) so I hope this works out


 Check back and let us know how it works


----------



## Muse (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh no Patricia sorry to hear this! Do you think it was the fact that it was moisturizing or could it have been the brand? Which Garnier poo do you use?


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 20, 2009)

I have avoided protein because I have brittle hair which snaps when pulled rather then stretching, so I thought protein was for people with stretchy strands, after reading this thread I feel like I should maybe alternate my moisturizing conditioner with a protein conditioner or should I just add egg to my current conditioner and olive oil mix as I am experience quite a bit of breakage.  Is egg a hard or mild protein?  Will it be too much?  I plan to wash my hair tomorrow.  I also have mizani fulfyl conditioner, which is supposed to contain the 'right' balance of moisture and protein, ever since I realised it had protein in it, I stopped using it.  Does anybody already use this?  Quite a few people have said they were going to cut their hair but then using protein has made them no longer need to cut.  I feel like I need a trim, but if this saves me, I may just need to dust.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 20, 2009)

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Sally's GVP Joico K-Pak
HOW DOES YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 9!
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? The products were perfect.  I think doing it every week for a month would take it over the top.                                  

I tried to replicate Klomax's weekly reggie last night.  I cowashed with Suave Humectant mixed with 1 tablespoon baking soda.  My hair came out really clean and springy but not stripped.  Really nice.  I did the K-Pak for 10 minutes with a shower cap, no heat.  Followed up with a bangin DC.  I mixed Silk Elements mega silk with suave humectant, honey, molasses and amla oil.  I rubbed vatika oil into my hair and topped it with my DC mix; covered with cap and applied heat for 20 minutes.  My hair was just .  I dry my hair in twists and you know how your hair looks darker when it's really holding moisture?  It was so cool.  That's the first time my hair looked like that.

This weekend, I'll do a henna treatment followed by the above, which Klomax does bi-weekly.  I'm really excited by how my hair felt.  I didn't have all the necessary products to follow my henna properly on Friday and it was .  My hair was stripped and tangling something awful and I don't think I'd gotten all the henna out.  It was a 4 on Friday.  It's a 9 today.  I figure it'll be a 10 after following this reggie for a month.


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 20, 2009)

brittle_hair said:


> I have avoided protein because I have brittle hair which snaps when pulled rather then stretching, so I thought protein was for people with stretchy strands, after reading this thread I feel like I should maybe alternate my moisturizing conditioner with a protein conditioner or should I just add egg to my current conditioner and olive oil mix as I am experience quite a bit of breakage.  Is egg a hard or mild protein?  Will it be too much?  I plan to wash my hair tomorrow.  I also have mizani fulfyl conditioner, which is supposed to contain the 'right' balance of moisture and protein, ever since I realised it had protein in it, I stopped using it.  Does anybody already use this?  Quite a few people have said they were going to cut their hair but then using protein has made them no longer need to cut.  I feel like I need a trim, but if this saves me, I may just need to dust.



Hey there, Brittle_hair!  So, how long have you been moisturizing to battle the brittleness?  If you've been trying to infuse your hair with moisture but aren't getting the results you were looking for than, just as you stated, it really may be protein that's missing in your puzzle.  Why not try one of the protein treatments the ladies have listed here and just see what it does to your hair.  Try a moderate one.  If it's protein your missing, your hair will tell you immediately.   Then follow that protein up with a really nice DC with heat and watch it work.

I'm not sure how strong egg is on the protein strength list, but my first protein treatment was a hard one, and there was no looking back for me.  My hair was suddenly fabulous.  I'm not saying that everyone needs hard protein.  But I had never had one and there was an immediate improvement.  So, I would try one of the pre-made, tested and proven reconstructors.  Especially since you are relaxed and your strands might need some serious "reconstructing".  I don't relax but my hair is FINE, so I know it's prone to damage and breakage.  Protein/moisture balance puts a  to that.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> I took a closer look at her hair today. I still need to take pics. She has a lot of knots on her ends right now. I think next week I am going to take her in to get a trim. I took out the bantu knots, braided her hair in about 4 sections, pulled it back into a lose bun, sprayed her ends with hydrasoft and sealed with some afroveda sunsilk. Q


 O wow I wonder why the ends acting like that?  Yeah it might be time for a trim.  The products sound wonderful.  Where did you find them?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

Muse said:


> Oh no Patricia sorry to hear this! Do you think it was the fact that it was moisturizing or could it have been the brand? Which Garnier poo do you use?


 I know can you believe it!  You just gave me something to think about.  I think it was too moisturizing(i think).  I use garnier length and strength and it has my hair feeling so nice and strong.  I could tell this stuff made my hair mushy.  Thats strange mushy just by washing.  I'm really going to be on this journey longer than I think.  Plus I call myself trying to detangle under the water(havent did forever).  using another moisturizing conditioner.  I guess today I was just stuck on stupid.  I'm getting ready to rinse out my hair now.  hopefully I can rate my hair without crying


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Sally's GVP Joico K-Pak
> HOW DOES YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 9!
> WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? The products were perfect. I think doing it every week for a month would take it over the top.
> 
> ...


WONDERFUL


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

brittle_hair said:


> I have avoided protein because I have brittle hair which snaps when pulled rather then stretching, so I thought protein was for people with stretchy strands, after reading this thread I feel like I should maybe alternate my moisturizing conditioner with a protein conditioner or should I just add egg to my current conditioner and olive oil mix as I am experience quite a bit of breakage. Is egg a hard or mild protein? Will it be too much? I plan to wash my hair tomorrow. I also have mizani fulfyl conditioner, which is supposed to contain the 'right' balance of moisture and protein, ever since I realised it had protein in it, I stopped using it. Does anybody already use this? Quite a few people have said they were going to cut their hair but then using protein has made them no longer need to cut. I feel like I need a trim, but if this saves me, I may just need to dust.


 Hello I don't know the answer I'm hoping someone else will chime in.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 20, 2009)

I want to join this challenge.  I believe that my 4BBBB hair loves protein as well.

I will wash with Aphogee for damaged hair or Kera Care 1st lather and moisturizing shampoos once per week.

I will do my Ayuvedic co-wash mix 2x per week.

I will use the GVP K-Pak 2X per week

I will use my SAA after every other wash along with Aphogee Keratin leave in the week that I am not using the SAA.

I will either use the Aphogee leave in conditioner or Cantu Shea butter leave in.

Aphogee 2-step every six weeks and 1 week before a relaxer.

Finally, I will henna every other week.

I have been doing this for a week now and my hair feels FANTASTIC.  I will post pictures after my next touch up.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I want to join this challenge. I believe that my 4BBBB hair loves protein as well.
> 
> I will wash with Aphogee for damaged hair or Kera Care 1st lather and moisturizing shampoos once per week.
> 
> ...


 Welcome taz007 I'm adding you!  keep us posted sounds like you have your regimine all figured out!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2009)

I forgot to mention in my original post that I have SAA too.  I have added it to my conditioners and poos.  I put it directly on my ends also.  I also put some directly in my last relaxer and sprayed it on my new growth prior to relaxing.  My hair definitely has a silky and strong feel to it now.  I have Hairveda's Moist Condition Pro on my hair right now with a plastic cap on.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok I just rinsed my conditioner out.  I'm going to say I'm a 7 this week.  Got to get better.  Just had a minor setback using a shampoo that was too moisturizing.  Hopefully by next week I'll have the nexxus emergencee!


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Ok I just rinsed my conditioner out.  I'm going to say I'm a 7 this week.  Got to get better.  Just had a minor setback using a shampoo that was too moisturizing.  Hopefully by next week I'll have the nexxus emergencee!



So sorry to hear of your setback, Patricia.    Thank goodness it was minor; you caught it in time and took immediate action!  I'm sure that Nexxus will that mushiness.  You'll have perfect balance and feeling all 10'd out by next week, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

brittle_hair said:


> *I have avoided protein because I have brittle hair which snaps when pulled rather then stretching,* so I thought protein was for people with stretchy strands, after reading this thread I feel like I should maybe alternate my moisturizing conditioner with a protein conditioner or should I just add egg to my current conditioner and olive oil mix as I am experience quite a bit of breakage. Is egg a hard or mild protein? Will it be too much? I plan to wash my hair tomorrow. I also have mizani fulfyl conditioner, which is supposed to contain the 'right' balance of moisture and protein, ever since I realised it had protein in it, I stopped using it. Does anybody already use this? Quite a few people have said they were going to cut their hair but then using protein has made them no longer need to cut. I feel like I need a trim, but if this saves me, I may just need to dust.


 
Well first what you need to understand brittle_hair is that protein is needed to help the hair absorb moisture. So by depriving your hair of protein, you have done more damage than good. I would recommend trying something like Abba pure recovery or Joico K-Pak Reconstructor because of the tri-molecular proteins in them and you could also get a protein treatment like Duo Tex, Nexxus Emergencee, Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor, etc about once a week. Remember to always follow up the protein treatments with a moisturiizing deep conditioner to keep the hair supple. 

I believe egg is a moderate to strong type protein, not sure though. I have never used it on my hair. Hopefully someone who has used it might chime in about it's usage.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> So sorry to hear of your setback, Patricia.  Thank goodness it was minor; you caught it in time and took immediate action! I'm sure that Nexxus will that mushiness. You'll have perfect balance and feeling all 10'd out by next week, I'm sure of it.


 Thanks I'm sure I will be at least a 9 using the nexxus emergencee for the first time.
Hey ladies has anyone every used the Rusk Leave in.  Is it moisturizing or proteinish?


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Taz! That is one protein rich reggie!  Each strand on your head must be a lean, mean, protein backed machine.  Cool!

I would like to commit to henna once every other week, as well.  Followed by the Joico and a DC.  I'm using the GVP Joico until my real deal gets here.

I had been wondering if it would be ok to continue to do the hard protein every six weeks if I keep my protein content up throughout.  So, it's really cool to see that you will be doing that.  Can you please keep us posted?  I would love to know how it's working out for you. 

As it is, I'm so in love with the way my hair feels right now that I've been thinking about braiding it up to keep my hands out of it.   But then I wouldn't have as much access to it to do my bi-weekly henna and Joico.  What's a girl to do?  LOL  Sigh... guess I'll just have to suck it up and stop playing in my tresses.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay I'm airdrying right now.  I would say my hair feels like an 8.  Still waiting on Methi like an addict!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I'm airdrying right now. I would say my hair feels like an 8. Still waiting on Methi like an addict!


:woohoo:Sounds good to me.  you funny but I can relate


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hey Taz! That is one protein rich reggie! Each strand on your head must be a lean, mean, protein backed machine. Cool!
> 
> I would like to commit to henna once every other week, as well. Followed by the Joico and a DC. I'm using the GVP Joico until my real deal gets here.
> 
> ...


 
Uhmmm, I'd be very careful with doing this (the bolded) Sheba1. I'd say listen to what your hair is telling you. Don't necessarily put it on a protein regimen like that per se, especially if you're going to be incorporating henna in your regimen as well. Pay very close attention to how your hair is responding to the many different products you're using on your hair. This goes for everyone in this challenge by the way, including me.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I want to join this challenge. I believe that my 4BBBB hair loves protein as well.
> 
> I will wash with Aphogee for damaged hair or Kera Care 1st lather and moisturizing shampoos once per week.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah taz, Sheba's right - I think this too much protein. Remember, one of the instructions/precautions of this challenge is moderation depending on what and how much protein your hair actually need. Oh and I though Keracare 1st lather was a clarifying poo, isn't it? I wouldn't use it once a week if I were you if it is. It will eventually strip your hair of moisture. I would recommend using it every 3 weeks maybe - that's safer unless you have very hard water, in which case you can use it every 2 weeks instead. Tweak this regimen a little to include more moisturizing conditioners and leave-ins and exclude some of the protein, okay?

ETA: I know that you've been doing this for a week now and it seems fine for now but eventually, your hair just might rebel from all the protein.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey ladies got to update you again.  I couldn't go to sleep with my hair just feeling alright .  I wanted more.  so I grabbed my joico kpac and put it on my dry hair and jumped in shower rinsed and repeated.  I'm feeling much better.  My hair is stronger.  I say I'm at a 8 right now.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> O wow I wonder why the ends acting like that?  Yeah it might be time for a trim.  The products sound wonderful.  Where did you find them?



I know, it's so weird. I rarely trim their hair because I never see splits. But she is in need of one. I def need to keep a closer eye on her hair from now on. It looks like she may lose about an inch or so because they go up the strands.  The hydrasoft spray, I got from www.hairveda.com The sunsilk I got from www.afroveda.com   Q


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You doing great with your regimine. Stick to it. Don't do like me and use a shampoo that was to moisturizing. Hey I need someone to take aim at me the next time I don't use my garnier shampoo. Its been strengthening my hair along with the DC I have been using. i cant come on here with anymore horror stories!. Lesson learned. Stick to my garnier long and strong!


 You know, I do use that CON shampoo and it is VERY moisturizing. I love it but could it make my protein treatments null and void? Never thought about that!
I know, when your hair (not you) loves something, don't fix it if it ain't broken. So many times we say, "I love this and I lurve that!"  when half the time we fall in love over the smell of the product or initial slip or a rave review. But have we stopped to ask, "Hair, this is (put your name here). I was wondering if you loved "so-in-so" because I sho been using it on you. I'm sorry. I never ask you your opinion. If you have any objections, Hair, to what I am putting on you, just let me know. You know the usual, inevitable signs: dry hair, breaking hair, mushy hair, frizzy hair, etc., just let me know!"


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> HAIR CHECK FOR THE WEEK
> UNBELIEVABLE, I WANT TO CRY! ITS BEEN 8 DAYS SINCE I WASHED MY HAIR CAUSE I BEEN SO BUSY AND LOOK WHAT I DID. WASHED WITH GVP AMINO POO(FIRST TIME USING) YAWL KNOW I LOVE MY GARNIER BUT I WANTED TO TRY MY NEW SHAMPOOAND WHY OH WHY DID I GET MY TRADER JOE NORISH SPA TO HELP DETANGLE. MY HAIR WAS LITERALLY COMING OUT OF MY SCALP DOWN THE DRAIN. I HAVENT SEEN THIS IN A LONGGGG TIME. ANYWAY I SPRAYED MY HAIR WITH DUOTEX AND WAITED 10 MIN. RINSED AND MY HAIR. IT WAS STILL COMING OUT AND WEAK. I HAD TO GO AND GET MY 911 LEAVE IN AND SATURATE MY HAIR WITH IT OVER THE SINK AND RINSE. I HAVENT USED THAT TECHNIQUE IN A LONG TIME BUT WOW IT WORKED. MY HAIR WAS BACK TO NORMAL FEELING STRONG AGAIN.  . I AM NOW SITTING AT THE COMPUTER WITH MY MAIN AND TAIL MIXED WITH MY OPTIMUM RECONSTRUCTOR IN MY HAIR AND HAPPY ALL OVER AGAIN. I WILL RATE MY HAIR AFTER I RINSE IT OUT. I WILL NEVER EVER, EVER USE A MOISTURIZING SHAMPOO OR A MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER TO DETANGLE MY HAIR AGAIN. I'M JUST HOPING I STILL HAVE HAIR LEFT ON MY HEAD. I'M STICKING TO MY ORIGINAL SHAMPOO AND THATS IT! WHAT A LESSON TO LEARN.


 
Awwh PatriciaI am so sorry about your mishap, ms. lady. But sometimes, we learn our biggest triumph comes from the biggest tribulation. I never moisturizing poos and condishes could do just that to your hair, especially after you have been incorporating protein. Wow! You got a sista scurred over here. I am about to put up that CON and Aussie! 
I am glad you got back on track though.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay - Did a prepoo with Lustrasilk Mango mixed with castor/evoo/coconut oil (practicing self relax) left on while on treadmill, rinsed and washed with Nexxus Botanoil followed up with MT for about 20 minutes - rinsed and put a little Kenra in my hair (let it dry overnight) rinsed this morning - rollersetting and will be on to work (under the dryer now) ...Hair is feeling pretty good- sorry for the run-on sentence


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 21, 2009)

*Checkin in:* I used Nexxus Emergencee yesterday for 30 mins with shower cap and hair is rejuvenated!  I followed with Hairveda sitrinillah for 1 hour with shower cap and no heat and found hair to be a little mushy wet, but fine once dried.  That deep conditioner is no joke to combat emergencee like that!  Would give my hair an 8 now because when I woke up this morning it was rather dry despite NTM and castor oil mix sealing last night.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 21, 2009)

Protein is about to be my best friend. I might have to bump my usage up.  Did quickie Aphogee last Wednesday, all good.  Washed and DC'd w/ Kenra on Sunday-hair looked good, felt good. But yesterday and today, too much breakage and shedding for me. Sometimes I feel like I am losing this hair battle. So tonight I am gonna DC w/ AO GPB on dry hair for about 2-3 hours (while at the gym), is that ok to leave it on that long? Then I will try the Aussie Deeeeeppp conditioner. I'll let yall know how it goes.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> I know, it's so weird. I rarely trim their hair because I never see splits. But she is in need of one. I def need to keep a closer eye on her hair from now on. It looks like she may lose about an inch or so because they go up the strands. The hydrasoft spray, I got from www.hairveda.com The sunsilk I got from www.afroveda.com Q


Oh OK I heard so many good things about hairveda products!  Thanks for the link I will check out afroveda too!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> You know, I do use that CON shampoo and it is VERY moisturizing. I love it but could it make my protein treatments null and void? Never thought about that!
> I know, when your hair (not you) loves something, don't fix it if it ain't broken. So many times we say, "I love this and I lurve that!" when half the time we fall in love over the smell of the product or initial slip or a rave review. But have we stopped to ask, "Hair, this is (put your name here). I was wondering if you loved "so-in-so" because I sho been using it on you. I'm sorry. I never ask you your opinion. If you have any objections, Hair, to what I am putting on you, just let me know. You know the usual, inevitable signs: dry hair, breaking hair, mushy hair, frizzy hair, etc., just let me know!"


If its working don't change it. I know I have to listen a little closer to my hair.  I was so excited about the new product but who knows.  It could be a mixture of things.  I got a shipment of rusk in the mail and put some on my ends.  OMG who knows maybe too much moisture altogether for the week!  I def will be on this hair journey longer than expectedI KNOW THATS RIGHT I'M ASKING NEXT TIME!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Awwh PatriciaI am so sorry about your mishap, ms. lady. But sometimes, we learn our biggest triumph comes from the biggest tribulation. I never moisturizing poos and condishes could do just that to your hair, especially after you have been incorporating protein. Wow! You got a sista scurred over here. I am about to put up that CON and Aussie!
> I am glad you got back on track though.


 NO WAY DON'T PAY ME NO ATTENTION.  KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DOING.  I'M THINKING THE POO PUT THE ICING ON THE CAKE.  I MAY HAVE USED TO MUCH MOISTURE FOR THE WEEK. WHO KNOWS.  NO WORRIES IT WONT HAPPEN AGAIN! THANKS TGROW


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Okay - Did a prepoo with Lustrasilk Mango mixed with castor/evoo/coconut oil (practicing self relax) left on while on treadmill, rinsed and washed with Nexxus Botanoil followed up with MT for about 20 minutes - rinsed and put a little Kenra in my hair (let it dry overnight) rinsed this morning - rollersetting and will be on to work (under the dryer now) ...Hair is feeling pretty good- sorry for the run-on sentence


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!  DANG I HAVEN'T USED BOTANOIL I N A VERY LONG TIME.  I USE TO PUT IT ON MY WEAVES TOO


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> *Checkin in:* I used Nexxus Emergencee yesterday for 30 mins with shower cap and hair is rejuvenated! I followed with Hairveda sitrinillah for 1 hour with shower cap and no heat and found hair to be a little mushy wet, but fine once dried. That deep conditioner is no joke to combat emergencee like that! Would give my hair an 8 now because when I woke up this morning it was rather dry despite NTM and castor oil mix sealing last night.


HEY THERE THATS GOOD RATING.  DO YOU THINK YOUR MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER WORKED ALL THE PROTEIN BENEFITS OUT OF YOUR HAIR.  I'M JUST ASKING CAUSE YOU SAID YOU HAIR WAS KINDA MUSHY.  WHEN I NOTICED MY HAIR BEING MUSHY FROM DCing TO LONG.  I GOT TO DO A QUICK PROTIEN BOOST OF CONDITIONER OF SOME SORT.  DON'T LIKE THAT MUSHY FEELING.  BEEN THERE. JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> Protein is about to be my best friend. I might have to bump my usage up. Did quickie Aphogee last Wednesday, all good. Washed and DC'd w/ Kenra on Sunday-hair looked good, felt good. But yesterday and today, too much breakage and shedding for me. Sometimes I feel like I am losing this hair battle. So tonight I am gonna DC w/ AO GPB on dry hair for about 2-3 hours (while at the gym), is that ok to leave it on that long? Then I will try the Aussie Deeeeeppp conditioner. I'll let yall know how it goes.


YES PLEASE LET US KNOW.  IT CAN BE FRUSTRATING AT TIMES


----------



## franknbeans82 (Jan 21, 2009)

i suspect this is what i need, too.  i finally found an effective moisturizer, but my hair is still experiencing some breakage.  i can only guess that means i'm lacking in protein.  maybe i threw off the balance when i started using a moisturizer that actually works?


----------



## jreagins (Jan 21, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> So sorry to hear of your setback, Patricia.  Thank goodness it was minor; you caught it in time and took immediate action! I'm sure that Nexxus will that mushiness. You'll have perfect balance and feeling *all 10'd out* by next week, I'm sure of it.


 
LOL @ all 10'd out!!! I'm trying to get there too!


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> HEY THERE THATS GOOD RATING. DO YOU THINK YOUR MOISTURIZING CONDITIONER WORKED ALL THE PROTEIN BENEFITS OUT OF YOUR HAIR. I'M JUST ASKING CAUSE YOU SAID YOU HAIR WAS KINDA MUSHY. WHEN I NOTICED MY HAIR BEING MUSHY FROM DCing TO LONG. I GOT TO DO A QUICK PROTIEN BOOST OF CONDITIONER OF SOME SORT. DON'T LIKE THAT MUSHY FEELING. BEEN THERE. JUST A THOUGHT


 
Yeah I thought about that, but the "mushy" feeling seemed to go away so I'm hoping all is good.  I have been using megatek everyday on my scalp, so I think that helps combat any possible movement too close to the moisture side of town.

So sorry to hear about your setback  but glad you know your hair so well that you knew something was wrong and fixed it!  Carry on our fearless leader!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> Protein is about to be my best friend. I might have to bump my usage up.  Did quickie Aphogee last Wednesday, all good.  Washed and DC'd w/ Kenra on Sunday-hair looked good, felt good. But yesterday and today, too much breakage and shedding for me. Sometimes I feel like I am losing this hair battle. *So tonight I am gonna DC w/ AO GPB on dry hair for about 2-3 hours (while at the gym), is that ok to leave it on that long?* Then I will try the Aussie Deeeeeppp conditioner. I'll let yall know how it goes.




Yes that will be fine - I have even left it on overnight - it is a mild protein so it did not make my hair fell hard...


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

franknbeans82 said:


> i suspect this is what i need, too. i finally found an effective moisturizer, but my hair is still experiencing some breakage. i can only guess that means i'm lacking in protein. maybe i threw off the balance when i started using a moisturizer that actually works?


 Good to hear you found a moisturizer you like.  Protein treatments or reconstructor helps out hair hold moisture in.  Works hand in/and(?) hand.  So avoiding protein for the most part can cause your hair to not retain the moisture we use.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

jreagins said:


> LOL @ all 10'd out!!! I'm trying to get there too!


 ME TOO! Tring to get there


----------



## WesternEyes (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi all! I'm checking in for this week. Here's what i used:

Nexxus Emergencee: left it in to dry for an hour. Rinsed out, applied conditioner for a few minutes.

Cantu Shea Butter Leave In: Applied this as my leave-in conditioner/moisturizer. I'm hoping it boosts my protein. I used this on dry straightened hair and it made my hair feel great.

Results: My hair feels about a 7, maybe 8. It's still feeling slightly too soft and weak but improving. I may make a trip to the BSS to find Aphogee or something else.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Yeah I thought about that, but the "mushy" feeling seemed to go away so I'm hoping all is good. I have been using megatek everyday on my scalp, so I think that helps combat any possible movement too close to the moisture side of town.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your setback  but glad you know your hair so well that you knew something was wrong and fixed it! Carry on our fearless leader!


  Thanks jdandbeyond.  Thats funny. No way honeyYawl leading me!  We in this together


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> Hi all! I'm checking in for this week. Here's what i used:
> 
> Nexxus Emergencee: left it in to dry for an hour. Rinsed out, applied conditioner for a few minutes.
> 
> ...


I have cantu shea butter too! its very moisturizing. Havent used it in a while.  Last night when I used the joico kpak I didn't follow up with no moisture.  I'm sick and tired of my hair being weak and mushy.  My hair is very happy this week cause I didn't use moisture afterwards!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 21, 2009)

Patricia--Is the Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol mild protein? Here are the ingredients...

Water, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Stearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Shea (Butyrospermum Parkii) Butter Mango (Mangifera Indica) Seed Butter, Cholesterol, Soybean, (Glycine Soja) Oil, Safflower (Carhamus Tinctorius) oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Aloe vera Extract, Fragrance, Vitamin E, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, Phosphoric Acid, Sodium Chloride, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA Yeloow #5 Yellow #6


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Patricia--Is the Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol mild protein? Here are the ingredients...
> 
> Water, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Stearyl Alcohol, Cetyl Alcohol, Shea (Butyrospermum Parkii) Butter Mango (Mangifera Indica) Seed Butter, Cholesterol, Soybean, (Glycine Soja) Oil, Safflower (Carhamus Tinctorius) oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Aloe vera Extract, Fragrance, Vitamin E, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben, Phosphoric Acid, Sodium Chloride, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA Yeloow #5 Yellow #6


looks like its a good moisturizing conditioner.  I don't see any protien ingredients.  I know one cholesterol brand have protein.  maybe its the Lekair brand.  queen helene is moisture too.  Hey ladies let me know if I overlooked something


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> looks like its a good moisturizing conditioner.  I don't see any protien ingredients.  I know one cholesterol brand have protein.  maybe its the Lekair brand.  queen helene is moisture too.  Hey ladies let me know if I overlooked something




If I may jump in - it is a moisturizing condish - I use this for prepoos and when I Henna - hope this helps...

BTW - this was in reference to the Lustrasilk Moisturizing Conditioner (Mango Shea Cholesterol)


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 21, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> If I may jump in - it is a moisturizing condish - I use this for prepoos and when I Henna - hope this helps...
> 
> BTW - this was in reference to the Lustrasilk Moisturizing Conditioner (Mango Shea Cholesterol)


 
Sqzbly I think I may have said this before but I LOVE your siggy pic!  Showing hair does not need to be waistlength to be full, shiny and beautiful!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Sqzbly I think I may have said this before but I LOVE your siggy pic!  Showing hair does not need to be waistlength to be full, shiny and beautiful!



*Thank you JDandBeyond!!!  That is so very nice of you to say!!!* - Believe me - I go through changes with this hair because it is so fine - rollersets (_*and me not knowing how to use a flat iron*_ )have been my saving grace!!!


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 21, 2009)

sqzbly1908  - Your hair is truly beautiful!  I keep hearing about the Henna, but can't find it anywhere and am scared that I'm going to get the wrong one.  My hair is very fine as well, and thinnnnnnnnnn, yet your hair has a beautiful shine and looks very full... Kudos to you!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 21, 2009)

Checking in ladies

I deep conditioned without heat for an hour with colorful neutral protein filler, lanza healing moisture co, and moi moi masque and my hair feels like butter. It is soft yet strong and supple....10 all the way.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I have cantu shea butter too! its very moisturizing. Havent used it in a while. *Last night when I used the joico kpak I didn't follow up with no moisture.* I'm sick and tired of my hair being weak and mushy. My hair is very happy this week cause I didn't use moisture afterwards!


 
thinking of going this route tommorow...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

ibeleevenme said:


> sqzbly1908  - Your hair is truly beautiful!  I keep hearing about the Henna, but can't find it anywhere and am scared that I'm going to get the wrong one.  My hair is very fine as well, and thinnnnnnnnnn, yet your hair has a beautiful shine and looks very full... Kudos to you!



HI Ms IBELEEVENME!!! (LUV THAT NAME) - Thank you for the compliment!!! I just started doing Henna in October...it definitely gives makes your hair stronger and give it a lot of body (I am going to space it out more since I have been doing MT and adding more protein to my regimen as it can cause some overload) - Girl I do a "Henna Gloss" which I learned from Lavandar (this is her Fotki address) http://public.fotki.com/Lavendar2/- I will be doing it again about a week or two after my next relaxer...


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 21, 2009)

Sqzbly1908 - I can't seem to get into everyone's fokti's and when I go to her's it's saying it isn't there.   Do you mind if I ask where you find Henna and what type you use?  ( I heard that there is a good and bad type).  I'd love to find out about this gloss b/c my hair is sometimes glossless.  I am going to try to see if I can find this Nexxus Emergencee tonight so that I can start on some type of protein reg.  because it is something I definately am lacking, but if I can find the henna I'd like to start that as well.  How often do you use it?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2009)

ibeleevenme said:


> Sqzbly1908 - I can't seem to get into everyone's fokti's and when I go to her's it's saying it isn't there.   Do you mind if I ask where you find Henna and what type you use?  ( I heard that there is a good and bad type).  I'd love to find out about this gloss b/c my hair is sometimes glossless.  I am going to try to see if I can find this Nexxus Emergencee tonight so that I can start on some type of protein reg.  because it is something I definately am lacking, but if I can find the henna I'd like to start that as well.  How often do you use it?



Hmmm - that strange - I am at work so Fotkis are blockederplexed - I bought my last Henna from Hennaforhair.com (plethora of information) and you can also get it from hennasooq.com (the owner of this site is a member Khadija Carryl - very friendly and helpful). The henna that I have used/use is Jamila - gotta make sure that it is BAQ (Body Art Quality) - 

Emergencee is a great protein condish - if you opt to do that (which I would recommend) hold off on trying to henna...You probably already know but make sure you get a good moisturizing dc (if u don't already have one) to use with the Emergencee' - some good ones are AO HSR, Nexxus Humectress and Kenra MC (just to name a few) - 

HTH


----------



## brittle_hair (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you *Sheba1* and *Aggie* for the advice, I think the bottom line is protein, should not be completely avoided, I'll see how I go with incorporating it back into my regimen. I've been avoiding it for about 6 months or so!


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 21, 2009)

brittle_hair said:


> Thank you *Sheba1* and *Aggie* for the advice, I think the bottom line is protein, should not be completely avoided, I'll see how I go with incorporating it back into my regimen. I've been avoiding it for about 6 months or so!



You are so welcome!  We're all in this together


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2009)

brittle_hair said:


> Thank you *Sheba1* and *Aggie* for the advice, I think the bottom line is protein, should not be completely avoided, I'll see how I go with incorporating it back into my regimen. I've been avoiding it for about 6 months or so!


 
You're welcomed brittle_hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 21, 2009)

Henna is sounding quite interesting to me right now....hmmmm...off to do research!


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you sqzbly1908 !!!  I am going to go look on Hennaforhair and keep in on reserve.  I'm already trying to find a place to but the other products.  It's good to know that Nexxus also has a good conditioner as well.  I heard that using the same line of products sometimes worked best... though I could be wrong.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 22, 2009)

So.. I clarified my hair this morning and used only the Joico K-Pak for 5 minutes in the shower (no moisturizing conditioner afterwards) and my hair felt good...I think the first time I used it my hair REALLY needed it, and thats why it got kinda hard.. today after rinsing my hair was an 8 maybe, just because I STILL had breakage after combing it out... Im going to pick up that Mendex pak today and use it this weekend and see how that goes...


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 22, 2009)

jreagins  - You seem to have a ton of growth!!! Where did you find the joico k-pak ?


----------



## WesternEyes (Jan 22, 2009)

Last night I headed to Sallys to get some Aphogee products. I got the Keratin/Green Tea Restructurizer, the Provitamin Leave-In Conditoner. I sprayed these two in my hair and was surprised. It left my hair soft and moisturized without any residue/crunchy feeling. I also got the Keratin 2 minute Reconstructor and the Two-Step Protein Treatment. I hope these products help improve the health of my hair. I'll let cha know how it goes with the 2 min Recon next week.


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay I went to Hennaforhair.com  and was doing some reading and there is wonderful info on there. (trying to figure out how to print it at work).... but I'm not sure what to order yet so I left them a message... but I'd like to order it and keep it on hand so as not to have to keep ordering it everytime I need some.  (I swear it says you can order a spoonfull on there! lol)


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't think I am crazy, but I tried to OD on protein last night. I was just tight that my hair is still breaking. I DC on dry hair with AO GPB for about 2 hrs. Rinsed, my hair was soft so I wasn't gonna use a moisturing condish. I get ready to step out the shower, gently touch my hair and too many hairs were in my hands. I said "not having it". Got my Joico rescue pak (mini bottles of the entire k-pak line) and grabbed the condish, and my Aphogee 2 min. Applied w/ heat for 10mins, rinsed. Felt ok, but need some moisture. Used Aussie Deep in shower for about 5mins, not too bad. Def needs more then 3 mins to do anything. Then applied some Abba nourish leave-on, let it sink in, used joico daily leave-in and detangler (19 essential amino proteins), then (glad I read the bottle) applied K-pak leave-in reconstruct (more aminos--yum). My have feels good today.  A lot less breakage in the comb. I think its and 8. But hair is def fuller, and silkier.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 22, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> Last night I headed to Sallys to get some Aphogee products. I got the Keratin/Green Tea Restructurizer, the Provitamin Leave-In Conditoner. I sprayed these two in my hair and was surprised. It left my hair soft and moisturized without any residue/crunchy feeling. I also got the Keratin 2 minute Reconstructor and the Two-Step Protein Treatment. I hope these products help improve the health of my hair. I'll let cha know how it goes with the 2 min Recon next week.



That's what I use in my regimen  All except the 2 step. I wrote about it in my blog recently


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks OP for adding me to the challenge. I'll be checking in on Saturday after I wash, DC, and do my protein treatment.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

tishee said:


> Checking in ladies
> 
> I deep conditioned without heat for an hour with colorful neutral protein filler, lanza healing moisture co, and moi moi masque and my hair feels like butter. It is soft yet strong and supple....10 all the way.


 :trampolinYES A perfect 10


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

ibeleevenme said:


> Thank you sqzbly1908 !!! I am going to go look on Hennaforhair and keep in on reserve. I'm already trying to find a place to but the other products. It's good to know that Nexxus also has a good conditioner as well. I heard that using the same line of products sometimes worked best... though I could be wrong.


 I agree nexxus humectress has a good moisturizing condish.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

jreagins said:


> So.. I clarified my hair this morning and used only the Joico K-Pak for 5 minutes in the shower (no moisturizing conditioner afterwards) and my hair felt good...I think the first time I used it my hair REALLY needed it, and thats why it got kinda hard.. today after rinsing my hair was an 8 maybe, just because I STILL had breakage after combing it out... Im going to pick up that Mendex pak today and use it this weekend and see how that goes...


Yeah I liked using it without following up with moisture.  Keep us posted on the mendex.  I never used it.  Curious to know how it works.  Can't stop saying your hair is so thick and pretty


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> Last night I headed to Sallys to get some Aphogee products. I got the Keratin/Green Tea Restructurizer, the Provitamin Leave-In Conditoner. I sprayed these two in my hair and was surprised. It left my hair soft and moisturized without any residue/crunchy feeling. I also got the Keratin 2 minute Reconstructor and the Two-Step Protein Treatment. I hope these products help improve the health of my hair. I'll let cha know how it goes with the 2 min Recon next week.


Yeah I bought the leave in too! now I have the green tea and leave in.  Eventually going to get the 2 min.  I'm really leaning toward aphoghee and nexxus products


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

ibeleevenme said:


> Okay I went to Hennaforhair.com and was doing some reading and there is wonderful info on there. (trying to figure out how to print it at work).... but I'm not sure what to order yet so I left them a message... but I'd like to order it and keep it on hand so as not to have to keep ordering it everytime I need some. (I swear it says you can order a spoonfull on there! lol)


 yeah thats where I bought my henna from too!  I haven't rebought.  No particular reason just tring to use up all my other products first.  I did like the way it conditioned my hair.


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 22, 2009)

Patricia, which one did you purchase? I'm trying to figure out how much it works out to be in the larger qtys.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> Don't think I am crazy, but I tried to OD on protein last night. I was just tight that my hair is still breaking. I DC on dry hair with AO GPB for about 2 hrs. Rinsed, my hair was soft so I wasn't gonna use a moisturing condish. I get ready to step out the shower, gently touch my hair and too many hairs were in my hands. I said "not having it". Got my Joico rescue pak (mini bottles of the entire k-pak line) and grabbed the condish, and my Aphogee 2 min. Applied w/ heat for 10mins, rinsed. Felt ok, but need some moisture. Used Aussie Deep in shower for about 5mins, not too bad. Def needs more then 3 mins to do anything. Then applied some Abba nourish leave-on, let it sink in, used joico daily leave-in and detangler (19 essential amino proteins), then (glad I read the bottle) applied K-pak leave-in reconstruct (more aminos--yum). My have feels good today. A lot less breakage in the comb. I think its and 8. But hair is def fuller, and silkier.


Oh wow! Bringing back memories.  I have rinsed and reapplied different products plenty.  I did it out of frustration cause my hair was still feeling weak........Glad you did see improvement after it was all done


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

ibeleevenme said:


> Patricia, which one did you purchase? I'm trying to figure out how much it works out to be in the larger qtys.


 Henna from Yemen.  I bought it just because.  I asked after the fact if it was the right one.  I was glad to hear it was good!  On the other hand, they also told me all their henna was good.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

peppers01 said:


> Thanks OP for adding me to the challenge. I'll be checking in on Saturday after I wash, DC, and do my protein treatment.


 Yes thank you for joining.  We learning from each other!


----------



## deusa80 (Jan 22, 2009)

This probably has been brought up somewhere in this thread, but there's a lot posts to go through...

Are you ladies using protein and then following up with a DC, or just using protein treatments alone and maybe alternating between protein treatments and DC?


----------



## jreagins (Jan 22, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yeah I liked using it without following up with moisture. Keep us posted on the mendex. I never used it. Curious to know how it works. Can't stop saying your hair is so thick and pretty


 

Thanks alot! I will keep you guys posted... its weird i dont think i ever had this much breakage until I tried to start fixing the little that I was having.. either that or its time to let these relaxed ends go...


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> This probably has been brought up somewhere in this thread, but there's a lot posts to go through...
> 
> Are you ladies using protein and then following up with a DC, or just using protein treatments alone and maybe alternating between protein treatments and DC?


Hello deusa80, thanks for asking.  I can say personally ALL OF THE ABOVE.  Sometimes my hair feels great after a protein treatment so I don't do anything else, sometimes it feels a little dry after a protein treatment so I DC with a moisturizer.  Sometimes.........So basically it depends on how my hair feels after I rinse the treatment.  Some ladies might have a strict regimine.  This is just me.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Thanks alot! I will keep you guys posted... its weird i dont think i ever had this much breakage until I tried to start fixing the little that I was having.. either that or its time to let these relaxed ends go...


Are you going natural?


----------



## deusa80 (Jan 22, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hello deusa80, thanks for asking. I can say personally ALL OF THE ABOVE. Sometimes my hair feels great after a protein treatment so I don't do anything else, sometimes it feels a little dry after a protein treatment so I DC with a moisturizer. Sometimes.........So basically it depends on how my hair feels after I rinse the treatment. Some ladies might have a strict regimine. This is just me.


 


Thanks so much. I think I really need to figure out how my hair should feel... at the moment I can't tell whether it needs more protein or whether it needs more moisture...I just always assume I need moisture..hopefully I can figure it out soon enough! Until then I guess I'll just continue alternating between protein and moisture..


----------



## Patricia (Jan 22, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> Thanks so much. I think I really need to figure out how my hair should feel... at the moment I can't tell whether it needs more protein or whether it needs more moisture...I just always assume I need moisture..hopefully I can figure it out soon enough! Until then I guess I'll just continue alternating between protein and moisture..


Sound like you doing something right cause you will know!  When my hair feels weak and comes out in long strands.  I need protein.  When my hair feels really dry.  I need moisture.  Usually but don't hold me to that


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 22, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> This probably has been brought up somewhere in this thread, but there's a lot posts to go through...
> 
> Are you ladies using protein and then following up with a DC, or just using protein treatments alone and maybe alternating between protein treatments and DC?


 

I always apply a moisturizing DC after my protein.  The only time I did not feel the need (but did for other reasons) was after using AO GPB. My hair was soft enough, and any more softnes would probably bring me to the "dark side of moisture overload". So it really depends on how hard or soft your protein is, and how your hair feels. Reading back at your post: Treatment--when you say treatment to you mean the "hard core" like Aphogee 2 step, Dudleys DRC? If so, then probably would, but I never used those or am I reading too much into your post?


----------



## deusa80 (Jan 22, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> I always apply a moisturizing DC after my protein. The only time I did not feel the need (but did for other reasons) was after using AO GPB. My hair was soft enough, and any more softnes would probably bring me to the "dark side of moisture overload". So it really depends on how hard or soft your protein is, and how your hair feels. Reading back at your post: Treatment--when you say treatment to you mean the "hard core" like Aphogee 2 step, Dudleys DRC? If so, then probably would, but I never used those or am I reading too much into your post?


 
I was referring to mild treatments I guess, something like Aphogee 2 minute treatment. If you're talking about the other Aphogee 2 step treatment that's pretty "hard core" that one tells you to follow up with the moisterizing conditioner...but since the milder ones never mention to follow up, I wasn't sure. The only mild ones I've ever tried are the Aphogee 2 min and the At one reconstructer(which I think is a mild protein?). I usually just used those alone without bothering to follow up with a DC.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 24, 2009)

I love this thread/ I went through all of the pages thinking that i join but i notice that i didnt. I was wondering is it to late to join? If not i would love to.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 24, 2009)

YES, PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND!  

I have always washed my hair, followed by a reconstructor, followed by a moisturizing dc and have about 15 hairs come out in the comb.

Today, I did the same minus the moisturizing dc (or any other moisture) and used the Aphogee green tea reconstructor and I kid you not, I had *ZERO* hair in my comb.

Protein is a keeper!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

I texlaxed my hair on Thursday and I added 3 Tbs of Silk Amino Acid and 3 Tbs of grapeseed oil to about 8oz of my Mizani Butter Blend mild strength lye relaxer and applied to my hair for about 12-13 minutes. It came out nice and strong. I also did a 5 minute Duo Tex protein treatment after washing out the relaxer but before neutralizing my hair. Amazing results. I had maybe 4 hairs in the comb because I was combing it while wet but when it was dried, zero hair in the comb. 

Also on Friday I went to my stylist and had her give me a long needed trim. I've attached the pics here. Notice the BIG difference in the shine of my hair from the increased amount of protein treatments. Thing is, my stylist didn't even add anything to add shine to it. I will be keeping my protien treatments mild to moderate only from now on (anything I can use safely weekly) and I am staying away from the hardcore stuff because I really don't feel I need them.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 24, 2009)

looking good Aggie! Now, I want to try the butter blends. 

Deep conditioned with Lanza healing strength and neutral protein filler yesterday while cleaning the house. My hair feels and looks like a 10. I did not get one single hair in the comb and I am beyond excited about that.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 24, 2009)

LAST NIGHT I SPRITZED MY HAIR BEFORE BED WITH MY MOISTURE MIX AND I HAD HAIR ALL OVER MY HANDS!!! WTF?!?!?! IN MY WHOLE YEAR AND A HALF OF TAKING CARE OF MY HAIR IVE NEVER HAD THIS PROBLEM... ***OFF TO SALLY'S***


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

Golden75 said:


> I always apply a moisturizing DC after my protein. The only time I did not feel the need (but did for other reasons) was after using AO GPB. My hair was soft enough, and any more softnes would probably bring me to the "dark side of moisture overload". So it really depends on how hard or soft your protein is, and how your hair feels. Reading back at your post: Treatment--when you say treatment to you mean the "hard core" like Aphogee 2 step, Dudleys DRC? If so, then probably would, but I never used those or am I reading too much into your post?


 Yeah it basically depends on how your hair feels after your protein product.  Some are very moisturizing too.  For me the 2 min is moisturizing enough.  for others its not.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

deusa80 said:


> I was referring to mild treatments I guess, something like Aphogee 2 minute treatment. If you're talking about the other Aphogee 2 step treatment that's pretty "hard core" that one tells you to follow up with the moisterizing conditioner...but since the milder ones never mention to follow up, I wasn't sure. The only mild ones I've ever tried are the Aphogee 2 min and the At one reconstructer(which I think is a mild protein?). I usually just used those alone without bothering to follow up with a DC.


 yep the mild protein don't have to be followed with moisture..but thats me!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> I love this thread/ I went through all of the pages thinking that i join but i notice that i didnt. I was wondering is it to late to join? If not i would love to.


Its not to late to join.  This will be going all 2009. I'll add you.  WelcomeWhat type of product do you use?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> YES, PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND!
> 
> I have always washed my hair, followed by a reconstructor, followed by a moisturizing dc and have about 15 hairs come out in the comb.
> 
> ...


Good to hear!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I texlaxed my hair on Thursday and I added 3 Tbs of Silk Amino Acid and 3 Tbs of grapeseed oil to about 8oz of my Mizani Butter Blend mild strength lye relaxer and applied to my hair for about 12-13 minutes. It came out nice and strong. I also did a 5 minute Duo Tex protein treatment after washing out the relaxer but before neutralizing my hair. Amazing results. I had maybe 4 hairs in the comb because I was combing it while wet but when it was dried, zero hair in the comb.
> 
> Also on Friday I went to my stylist and had her give me a long needed trim. I've attached the pics here. Notice the BIG difference in the shine of my hair from the increased amount of protein treatments. Thing is, my stylist didn't even add anything to add shine to it. I will be keeping my protien treatments mild to moderate only from now on (anything I can use safely weekly) and I am staying away from the hardcore stuff because I really don't feel I need them.


Oh my your hair looks so healthy.  You did a great job relaxing.  Your cut makes is look fabulous.  I need a professional cut too.  I know what you mean.  I'm going for the moderate protein too.  I'm pretty sure I don't need the hardcore doing this.  I'm very impressed you had no hairs coming out.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

tishee said:


> looking good Aggie! Now, I want to try the butter blends.
> 
> Deep conditioned with Lanza healing strength and neutral protein filler yesterday while cleaning the house. My hair feels and looks like a 10. I did not get one single hair in the comb and I am beyond excited about that.


 Ok I'm excited!Tell me more about the lanza healing.....never heard of it.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

jreagins said:


> LAST NIGHT I SPRITZED MY HAIR BEFORE BED WITH MY MOISTURE MIX AND I HAD HAIR ALL OVER MY HANDS!!! WTF?!?!?! IN MY WHOLE YEAR AND A HALF OF TAKING CARE OF MY HAIR IVE NEVER HAD THIS PROBLEM... ***OFF TO SALLY'S***


 Listen to this.  You know I havent aced it yet. I'm a work in progress.  When I used my joico kpac without following up with moisture tuesday(cause my hair was feeling good ) I put in ponytail, stocking cap and let airdry over night.  I took my hair down and it was so bouncyI was so excited I wore it like that without any product. I put my hair in one braid every night and took it down in the morning.  Today  I took my hair down and decided to put my NTM in my hair not because my hair was feeling dry but out of habit.  When I went to grab my hair I got a lot of long hairs in my hand.  Maybe it was shed hairs maybe not.  But that havent happened all week when I used no product.  I immediately grabbed my aphogee green tea and sprayed my whole head.  I just left my hair alone after that.  I hope I'm not panicking but my hair in wet stage seems to come right out of my head.  I'm going to try not to use product again and report my findings back.  My hair is fine right now but I just went to panic mode when long hair was coming out when I lost no hairs since tuesday.  The reason why I didn't put product in my hair cause I was reading Chichelle post about her regimine and experiences.......I was just testing the waters cause she said she basically don't use any products other than shampoo and conditioner(I think she said conditioner) I need to read it again I hate to try to quote someone and get it wrong.  Anyway what she said was very valuable information that I needed to hear.  I'm pretty sure she says she don't moisturize either(I'll check it again).


----------



## jreagins (Jan 24, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Listen to this. You know I havent aced it yet. I'm a work in progress. When I used my joico kpac without following up with moisture tuesday(cause my hair was feeling good ) I put in ponytail, stocking cap and let airdry over night. I took my hair down and it was so bouncyI was so excited I wore it like that without any product. I put my hair in one braid every night and took it down in the morning. Today I took my hair down and decided to put my NTM in my hair not because my hair was feeling dry but out of habit. When I went to grab my hair I got a lot of long hairs in my hand. *Maybe it was shed hairs maybe not.* But that havent happened all week when I used no product. I immediately grabbed my aphogee green tea and sprayed my whole head. I just left my hair alone after that. I hope I'm not panicking but *my hair in wet stage seems to come right out of my head.* I'm going to try not to use product again and report my findings back. My hair is fine right now but I just went to panic mode when long hair was coming out when I lost no hairs since tuesday. The reason why I didn't put product in my hair cause I was reading Chichelle post about her regimine and experiences.......I was just testing the waters cause she said she basically don't use any products other than shampoo and conditioner(I think she said conditioner) I need to read it again I hate to try to quote someone and get it wrong. Anyway what she said was very valuable information that I needed to hear. I'm pretty sure she says she don't moisturize either(I'll check it again).


 
@ first bolded::: I know that mine were not sheds... ugh!!! 
@ second bolded::: now that my hai ris dry it seem fine, when i run my fingers down the length of the section, pulling on it kind of hard, no hairs... but last night?!? oh boy... I know my hair should be alot stronger than this when its wet!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 24, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Ok I'm excited!Tell me more about the lanza healing.....never heard of it.




Hey there sweetie,

ShiShiPoo did a rave review of this last year and I jumped right on it . Initially, I purchased the healing moisture set and feel in love:heart2: with it but noticed that my hair was a little too soft after using it. I purchased the healing strength line to alternate between the two for my weekly washes and I have actually found my staple shampoo and conditioner . Both lines have a great balance of moisture and protein in my opinion and with the addition of the neutral protein filler it makes me hair feel like I am on . Also, both the shampoos are sulfate free  and my hair does not feel dry/stripped after using either . I am still looking for my staple hair moisturizer though(Lanza doesn't make a moisturizer ). Hopefully by the end of the year, I will be using the Lanza line elxclusively(with the exception of my relaxer, moisturizer, and protein filler).


----------



## jreagins (Jan 24, 2009)

Sooo. I went to Sallys and bought 2 99cent bottles of the roux mendex hair repair treatment... Used it on dry hair with plastic cap for 10 minutes with heat... Rinsed applied my DC and detangled... My hair felt really heavy and my curls were popping like crazy!!! Wet, my hair is a 10!! I'll rollerset and let you know how it acts dry...


----------



## november wind (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank goodness for this thread!  Hope you don't mind me throwing in my two cents about my experience.

Since it looks like I'm gonna have to cut my hair anyways (see siggy), I am experimenting with the protein/moisture balance.  Last night I prepooed with coconut oil.  This morning I used Hair One Cleanser, combed it through, then after rinsing put Joico K-Pac combined with Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor on damp hair for about 5 minutes.  DC with a mixture of Joico Moisture Recovery and Joico K-Pac Moisture for 90 minutes without heat.  Rinsed with cold water, applied Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray from root to tip.  When my hair was 80% dry I used a small amount of GVP Thickening Liquid on my ends.  

My hair is not only feeling soft, but it's strong and I think it looks a little thicker (could be wishful thinking on my part).  There was no hair in my Denman, which is a first!  It's weird, because my edges feel like I just got a relaxer.  Probably a fluke, but it's still amazing.  I think I may have found my regimine.  This experience was definitely a 10


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I texlaxed my hair on Thursday and I added 3 Tbs of Silk Amino Acid and 3 Tbs of grapeseed oil to about 8oz of my Mizani Butter Blend mild strength lye relaxer and applied to my hair for about 12-13 minutes. It came out nice and strong. I also did a 5 minute Duo Tex protein treatment after washing out the relaxer but before neutralizing my hair. Amazing results. I had maybe 4 hairs in the comb because I was combing it while wet but when it was dried, zero hair in the comb.
> 
> Also on Friday I went to my stylist and had her give me a long needed trim. I've attached the pics here. Notice the BIG difference in the shine of my hair from the increased amount of protein treatments. Thing is, my stylist didn't even add anything to add shine to it. I will be keeping my protien treatments mild to moderate only from now on (anything I can use safely weekly) and I am staying away from the hardcore stuff because I really don't feel I need them.


 Hey Aggie, niiiiiiccce progress lady. Your hair is beautiful. Are you 100% texlaxed? I have never done protein treatments after my relaxers but when or if I relax again, that is def a step I will not miss.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 24, 2009)

Sooooo. My hair is feeling alot better!!!  I took my rollers out and my hair was completely dry, (rarely ever happens) it was drying really quick when I was rollersetting too (is that normal?). So I combed out over the sink again and there were maybe 8 broken hairs (didnt count), but none on my hands... My hair is a perfect 10!!! (how do I post pics?)

Moral of the story: My hair needed a protien treatment instead of just a conditioner?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

jreagins said:


> @ first bolded::: I know that mine were not sheds... ugh!!!
> @ second bolded::: now that my hai ris dry it seem fine, when i run my fingers down the length of the section, pulling on it kind of hard, no hairs... but last night?!? oh boy... I know my hair should be alot stronger than this when its wet!!!


 Sent you PM  I think I goofed and sent it 2x


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

tishee said:


> Hey there sweetie,
> 
> ShiShiPoo did a rave review of this last year and I jumped right on it . Initially, I purchased the healing moisture set and feel in love:heart2: with it but noticed that my hair was a little too soft after using it. I purchased the healing strength line to alternate between the two for my weekly washes and I have actually found my staple shampoo and conditioner . Both lines have a great balance of moisture and protein in my opinion and with the addition of the neutral protein filler it makes me hair feel like I am on . Also, both the shampoos are sulfate free  and my hair does not feel dry/stripped after using either . I am still looking for my staple hair moisturizer though(Lanza doesn't make a moisturizer ). Hopefully by the end of the year, I will be using the Lanza line elxclusively(with the exception of my relaxer, moisturizer, and protein filler).


All that was cute  Do sallys sell it or do you order it online?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

november wind said:


> Thank goodness for this thread! Hope you don't mind me throwing in my two cents about my experience.
> 
> Since it looks like I'm gonna have to cut my hair anyways (see siggy), I am experimenting with the protein/moisture balance. Last night I prepooed with coconut oil. This morning I used Hair One Cleanser, combed it through, then after rinsing put Joico K-Pac combined with Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor on damp hair for about 5 minutes. DC with a mixture of Joico Moisture Recovery and Joico K-Pac Moisture for 90 minutes without heat. Rinsed with cold water, applied Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray from root to tip. When my hair was 80% dry I used a small amount of GVP Thickening Liquid on my ends.
> 
> My hair is not only feeling soft, but it's strong and I think it looks a little thicker (could be wishful thinking on my part). There was no hair in my Denman, which is a first! It's weird, because my edges feel like I just got a relaxer. Probably a fluke, but it's still amazing. I think I may have found my regimine. This experience was definitely a 10


 Awesome!
Why do you have to cut your hair.  A member here Chicoro recommends you wait until your short hairs catch up.  I'm finally taking her advice.  We love to hear results like that.  Please come back and share.  We can learn a lot from you !


----------



## Patricia (Jan 24, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Sooooo. My hair is feeling alot better!!!  I took my rollers out and my hair was completely dry, (rarely ever happens) it was drying really quick when I was rollersetting too (is that normal?). So I combed out over the sink again and there were maybe 8 broken hairs (didnt count), but none on my hands... My hair is a perfect 10!!! (how do I post pics?)
> 
> Moral of the story: My hair needed a protien treatment instead of just a conditioner?


 Im so happy for you.  Ok so you used the mendex as a prepoo? What did you DC with? I'm going to try the mendex 2morrow.  I think you can post pic with the icon (insert image)


----------



## jreagins (Jan 24, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Im so happy for you. Ok so you used the mendex as a prepoo? What did you DC with? I'm going to try the mendex 2morrow.


 
 yep it was a prepoo.. I dc'd with gvp conditioning balm... i think because this was an 'actual' treament, thats why the dc didnt cancel out this time... jmo


----------



## jreagins (Jan 24, 2009)

HERES A BLURRY PIC (IPHONE CAMERA SUCKS) iM SOOO HAPPY


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Aggie, niiiiiiccce progress lady. Your hair is beautiful. Are you 100% texlaxed? I have never done protein treatments after my relaxers but when or if I relax again, that is def a step I will not miss.


 
Hey tgrowe, thanks girl. It's not 100% texlaxed, in fact, I just did the first one this month at 12 weeks post and will continue to do them until fully texlaxed. I have to keep trimming off the fully relaxed hair until they're all gone though. My hair is wayyyy too fine to continue relaxing it bone straight.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

jreagins said:


> View attachment 25971
> 
> HERES A BLURRY PIC (IPHONE CAMERA SUCKS) iM SOOO HAPPY


Dang your hair look so bouncy:bouncegre and pretty.  I can't wait to finish mine


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey tgrowe, thanks girl. It's not 100% texlaxed, in fact, I just did the first one this month at 12 weeks post and will continue to do them until fully texlaxed. I have to keep trimming off the fully relaxed hair until they're all gone though. My hair is wayyyy too fine to continue relaxing it bone straight.


 You new SIGGY is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I jacked this recipe from someone in the Blackstrap Molasses thread and made my own version of it.  I used Hairveda's Moist Condition Pro, Honey, and Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikaki oil.  I think my hair came out just right.  I'm still looking for less hair in the comb though.  I will give it a 8.5.


----------



## november wind (Jan 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Awesome!
> Why do you have to cut your hair.  A member here Chicoro recommends you wait until your short hairs catch up.  I'm finally taking her advice.  We love to hear results like that.  Please come back and share.  We can learn a lot from you !



 Thanks, Patricia.  I'll look up Chicoro and see if she has a blog.  I hate that thin area with a passion  That's why I usually just wear a bun or a phony pony so I don't have to see it.  Even when it's curly the thin spot is still there, that's why I think I have to snip snip  I'm still on the fence because I want to reach full APL first and then get a blunt cut.  

Good news is that I woke up with a fully soft and moisturized nape this morning not a bee dee bee in site.  That pushes the experience up to an 11.  Thanks for this thread, Patricia!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I jacked this recipe from someone in the Blackstrap Molasses thread and made my own version of it. I used Hairveda's Moist Condition Pro, Honey, and Hairveda's Cocasta & Shikaki oil. I think my hair came out just right. I'm still looking for less hair in the comb though. I will give it a 8.5.


 THATS A GOOD THING


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

november wind said:


> Thanks, Patricia. I'll look up Chicoro and see if she has a blog. I hate that thin area with a passion That's why I usually just wear a bun or a phony pony so I don't have to see it. Even when it's curly the thin spot is still there, that's why I think I have to snip snip I'm still on the fence because I want to reach full APL first and then get a blunt cut.
> 
> Good news is that I woke up with a fully soft and moisturized nape this morning not a bee dee bee in site. That pushes the experience up to an 11. Thanks for this thread, Patricia!


 YES GOOD TO HEAR YES CHICORI HAS A FOTKI TOO WITH A TON OF INFO.  SHE JUST PUBLISHED A BOOK ON AMAZON.  LOOK AT MY FOTKI FREINDS.  YOU WILL FIND HER THERE.  SHES SUCH A SWEETHEART AND WILL ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU HAVE


----------



## jreagins (Jan 25, 2009)

patricia! how did ur hair turn out?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You new SIGGY is BEAUTIFUL


 
Thank you Patricia. I'm APL again but I like the healthy look and feel of it now.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge. I too have fallen into the moisture, moisture, moisture "trap"! and thought that proteins were not good!

I'm a natural and have been on my healthy hair challenge for a number of months, but not got anywhere. This challenge is so timely because i only realised a few days ago how much my fine hairs snap when wet, the sink would have so many broken curlies after washing. On Friday and left OCT in overnight and washed out the next day, hardly any curlies in my hand or in the sink, only about 3!! It then dawned on me that my hair must like the protein!!

My cupboard has a number of protein products - Motions CPR, Aphogee Keratin 2 min reconstructor, Motions Silk Protein Conditioner, Motions Protein Reconstructor and Nexxus Emergencee.

I will do the overnight OCT once a week and one of my other protein products once a week and report results


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG, I didn't even realize this was a challenge.. Is it too late to join? I noticed since I've incorporated more protein in my regimen my hair is doing so much better. This challenge would go so well with the DC'ing challenge I'm on


----------



## fobaker (Jan 25, 2009)

Count me in!  I use OCT or sometimes I add an egg to my Hair Mayonnaise conditioner.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi am checking in...I applied nexxus emergencee for 15 mins...10 with heat....now i am under the dryer dc'ing with alter ego garlic and pantene mask for relaxed and natural...


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 25, 2009)

*Checking In: * I'm using Mega Tek so I'm trying to pay close attention to the amount of protein I use.  I used Aphogee 2 min reconstructor a little while ago.  I haven't used it in about a month.  I forgot how GREAT it is!  I only kept it in for about 3-4 mins with a shower cap in the shower, and it had my hair feeling softer than the kenra shampoo i used did.  I also forgot how much I liked the smell.  I need to put this back in heavy rotation.  

I am DCing now with Alter Ego Garlic stuff to combat the Mega Tek shedding I'm starting to experience.  This is my first time using it so hopefully I like it.  About to work out for 45 mins and then rinse out.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 25, 2009)

Just wanted to update that it wasn't a fluke... My hair is whats up right now... Thanks for this challenge... Hopefully for my length check in march I'll see some progression.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

jreagins said:


> patricia! how did ur hair turn out?


I DID MY HAIR TODAY.  I DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT TO THE BSS.  I HAD TO USE WHAT I HAD ON HAND.  B4 I JUMPED IN THE SHOWER I PUT JOICO KPAK ON DRY HAIR.  RINSED AND COWASH WITH MANE AND TAIL.  APPLIED K PAK AGAIN.  RINSED AND :burning:GIRL THAT WATER STARTED GETTING COLD.  SO I HURRIED UP AND PUT SOME MORE KPAK IN AND HALF WAY RINSED OFF AND .......I END UP RINSING THE REST OUT IN THE SINK TANGLING MY HAIR SOMEWHAT .
 AFTER DETANGLING MY HAIR I PUT APOGHEE LEAVE IN AND THE GREEN TEA IN AND A STOCKING CAP  TO AIRDRY. I WOULD SAY I'M AT A 9 THIS WEEK THE HIGHEST SINCE WE STARTED THIS THREADITS DRY NOW AND FEELING REALLY BOUNCY


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

sonia1965 said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I too have fallen into the moisture, moisture, moisture "trap"! and thought that proteins were not good!
> 
> I'm a natural and have been on my healthy hair challenge for a number of months, but not got anywhere. This challenge is so timely because i only realised a few days ago how much my fine hairs snap when wet, the sink would have so many broken curlies after washing. On Friday and left OCT in overnight and washed out the next day, hardly any curlies in my hand or in the sink, only about 3!! It then dawned on me that my hair must like the protein!!
> 
> ...


 WELCOME SONIA1965 I WILL ADD YOU.  SOUND LIKE YOU STOCKED UP WITH GOOD PRODUCTS.  GLAD TO HEAR YOU FIGURED OUT YOUR PROBLEM.  ONE QUESTION.  WHAT IS OCT?  I NEVER CONDITIONED WITH PROTEIN OVERNIGHT.  KEEP US POSTED ON WASHDAY WITH THE PRODUCTS YOU USE AND RATE HOW YOUR HAIR FEELS!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> OMG, I didn't even realize this was a challenge.. Is it too late to join? I noticed since I've incorporated more protein in my regimen my hair is doing so much better. This challenge would go so well with the DC'ing challenge I'm on


 NO ITS NOT TO LATE.  WELCOME I'LL ADD YOU!GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOUR HAIR IS DOING WELL USING PROTEIN.  I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY.  HOPEFULLY THIS CHALLENGE WILLHELP SOMEONE REALIZE THEY NEED TO INCORPORATE MORE PROTEIN IN THEIR REGIMINE.  WHAT PRODUCTS WILL YOU BE USING?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

fobaker said:


> Count me in! I use OCT or sometimes I add an egg to my Hair Mayonnaise conditioner.


 SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!  WELCOME.  COME BACK AND RATE YOUR HAIR ON WASHDAYS.  LET US KNOW HOW YOUR PRODUCTS ARE WORKING FOR YOU


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 25, 2009)

sonia1965 said:


> I would like to join this challenge. I too have fallen into the moisture, moisture, moisture "trap"! and thought that proteins were not good!
> 
> I'm a natural and have been on my healthy hair challenge for a number of months, but not got anywhere.* This challenge is so timely because i only realised a few days ago how much my fine hairs snap when wet, the sink would have so many broken curlies after washing.* On Friday and left OCT in overnight and washed out the next day, hardly any curlies in my hand or in the sink, only about 3!! It then dawned on me that my hair must like the protein!!
> 
> ...



Ain't that a trip to see our little circles in the sink...girl no more of that... I did my Joico 17 Minute Miracle last night...not a one circle in the sink... 

Protein rocks!!  I'm glad you found this out too! :superbanana:


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Just wanted to update that it wasn't a fluke... My hair is whats up right now... Thanks for this challenge... Hopefully for my length check in march I'll see some progression.


 THATS SO NICE OF YOU TO SAY VERY HAPPY.  ESPECIALLY KNOWING WHAT WAS GOING ON LATELY.  YEAH WE ACTUALLY NEED EACH OTHER IN THIS CHALLENGE.  I CANT WAIT TO MAKE IT TO THE BSS.  I WILL BE USING MENDEX FOR SURE MY NEXT WASH.  I AM VERY CONFIDENT THAT IT WILL BE A STAPLE ! ALONG WITH NEXXUS EMERGENCEE.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I DID MY HAIR TODAY.  I DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT TO THE BSS.  I HAD TO USE WHAT I HAD ON HAND.  B4 I JUMPED IN THE SHOWER I PUT JOICO KPAK ON DRY HAIR.  RINSED AND COWASH WITH MANE AND TAIL.  APPLIED K PAK AGAIN.  RINSED AND :burning:GIRL THAT WATER STARTED GETTING COLD.  SO I HURRIED UP AND PUT SOME MORE KPAK IN AND HALF WAY RINSED OFF AND .......I END UP RINSING THE REST OUT IN THE SINK TANGLING MY HAIR SOMEWHAT .
> AFTER DETANGLING MY HAIR I PUT APOGHEE LEAVE IN AND THE GREEN TEA IN AND A STOCKING CAP  TO AIRDRY. I WOULD SAY I'M AT A 9 THIS WEEK THE HIGHEST SINCE WE STARTED THIS THREADITS DRY NOW AND FEELING REALLY BOUNCY



LMAO The things we go through for our hair. That cold water is something serious...it WILL make one make some unusual moves when it hits ya!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be henna'ing my hair in the morning and that will be my strengthener for the week. I'll update on it afterwards. My henna is already mixed and the color will be releasing overnight. I need it to release for at  least 8 - 10 hours - I'm using Jamila henna tomorrow.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Ain't that a trip to see our little circles in the sink...girl no more of that... I did my Joico 17 Minute Miracle last night...not a one circle in the sink...
> 
> Protein rocks!! I'm glad you found this out too! :superbanana:


OK LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE ANOTHER NEW PRODUCT.  THATS WHY I LOVE
 YOU LADIES. OK SPILL THE BEANS.  HOW DID IT WORK?  IS THAT A NEW PRODUCT FROM JOICO?


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 25, 2009)

The Results are In! I have succesfully done my first Henna. The color came out SO beautiful I am more than happy. At first my roommate said I looked like Malcom X but I think it darkened up a little after the blow dry. What I did was I took half the package of Henna, mixed it with hot water til it was a nice paste/pudding consistency and let it sit overnight. Later that next day I mixed 2 cap fulls of olive oil, a little squire of Kera Care for Itchy scalp, and a tiny squirt of Pantene conditioner. I wanted to leave as much Henna as possible so it'd be more Henna than Henna gloss. I put it on my hair after shampooing, put on a cap, and sit under the dryer for about 50 minutes. I washed it out, applied ORS Replinishing, and left that on for about 10 minutes. After rinsing that out i sprayed my hair with Aphogee Keratin green tea and the Pro-Vitamin leave in. I also put some Chi silk infusion in it, blow dried straight, and then straightened. "I am natural by the way"..... Now most would look at this and thing OMG that is so much protein but 1 my hair LOVES protein. Secondly my hair was not hard after my Henna. It was wet and soft like a conditioner afterwards, just slightly crunchy but the ORS took care of that. My hair feels SO good. I got a little bit of weight back in my hair, the strands definatly feel slightly thicker, and the Henna shine you all talk about? SO beautiful my hair has so much body. I well continue to do this at least once or twice a month. I love it!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> The Results are In! I have succesfully done my first Henna. The color came out SO beautiful I am more than happy. At first my roommate said I looked like Malcom X but I think it darkened up a little after the blow dry. What I did was I took half the package of Henna, mixed it with hot water til it was a nice paste/pudding consistency and let it sit overnight. Later that next day I mixed 2 cap fulls of olive oil, a little squire of Kera Care for Itchy scalp, and a tiny squirt of Pantene conditioner. I wanted to leave as much Henna as possible so it'd be more Henna than Henna gloss. I put it on my hair after shampooing, put on a cap, and sit under the dryer for about 50 minutes. I washed it out, applied ORS Replinishing, and left that on for about 10 minutes. After rinsing that out i sprayed my hair with Aphogee Keratin green tea and the Pro-Vitamin leave in. I also put some Chi silk infusion in it, blow dried straight, and then straightened. "I am natural by the way"..... Now most would look at this and thing OMG that is so much protein but 1 my hair LOVES protein. Secondly my hair was not hard after my Henna. It was wet and soft like a conditioner afterwards, just slightly crunchy but the ORS took care of that. My hair feels SO good. I got a little bit of weight back in my hair, the strands definatly feel slightly thicker, and the Henna shine you all talk about? SO beautiful my hair has so much body. I well continue to do this at least once or twice a month. I love it!


 YOU GO GIRL!  HENNA ROCKS.  LOVE YOUR PICS YOUR HAIR LOOKS LIKE IT GOT THAT SWANG.


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 25, 2009)

Just DC with ORS with a plastic cap for an hour.  My heating cap went out on me while I was pre-pooing so I had to sit with the plastic cap longer than I intended.  I noticed that I barely had any shedding when I washed, last week I DC with Motions CPR so adding protein to my reggie is helping already!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> The Results are In! I have succesfully done my first Henna. The color came out SO beautiful I am more than happy. At first my roommate said I looked like Malcom X but I think it darkened up a little after the blow dry. What I did was I took half the package of Henna, mixed it with hot water til it was a nice paste/pudding consistency and let it sit overnight. Later that next day I mixed 2 cap fulls of olive oil, a little squire of Kera Care for Itchy scalp, and a tiny squirt of Pantene conditioner. I wanted to leave as much Henna as possible so it'd be more Henna than Henna gloss. I put it on my hair after shampooing, put on a cap, and sit under the dryer for about 50 minutes. I washed it out, applied ORS Replinishing, and left that on for about 10 minutes. After rinsing that out i sprayed my hair with Aphogee Keratin green tea and the Pro-Vitamin leave in. I also put some Chi silk infusion in it, blow dried straight, and then straightened. "I am natural by the way"..... Now most would look at this and thing OMG that is so much protein but 1 my hair LOVES protein. Secondly my hair was not hard after my Henna. It was wet and soft like a conditioner afterwards, just slightly crunchy but the ORS took care of that. My hair feels SO good. I got a little bit of weight back in my hair, the strands definatly feel slightly thicker, and the Henna shine you all talk about? SO beautiful my hair has so much body. I well continue to do this at least once or twice a month. I love it!


 
Beautiful results IndianAngel - that color and shine are blingin' girl.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> YOU GO GIRL!  HENNA ROCKS.  LOVE YOUR PICS YOUR HAIR LOOKS LIKE IT GOT THAT SWANG.




Girl it did FINALLY! I been trying to get that SWANG for the LONGEST! My hair would do nothing. For the first time in years my hair had a little swang. I'm hopeing it will continue to get better with the weekly washing but I'm afraid my blowdrying might be reeking havoc on my hair. I'm afraid of rollersetting


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Girl it did FINALLY! I been trying to get that SWANG for the LONGEST! My hair would do nothing. For the first time in years my hair had a little swang. I'm hopeing it will continue to get better with the weekly washing but I'm afraid my blowdrying might be reeking havoc on my hair. I'm afraid of rollersetting


 YEAH I COULD TELL BY THE PICS IT WAS BOUNCY LOOKING.  VERY PRETTY.  YOU WILL KNOW WHEN TO LAY OFF THE BLOWDRYER.  YOUR HAIR WILL TELL YOU.  HOPEFULLY THE APHOGHEE PRODUCTS WILL HELP.  WHICH I KNOW THEY ALREADY ARE


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 25, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> The Results are In! I have succesfully done my first Henna. The color came out SO beautiful I am more than happy. At first my roommate said I looked like Malcom X but I think it darkened up a little after the blow dry. What I did was I took half the package of Henna, mixed it with hot water til it was a nice paste/pudding consistency and let it sit overnight. Later that next day I mixed 2 cap fulls of olive oil, a little squire of Kera Care for Itchy scalp, and a tiny squirt of Pantene conditioner. I wanted to leave as much Henna as possible so it'd be more Henna than Henna gloss. I put it on my hair after shampooing, put on a cap, and sit under the dryer for about 50 minutes. I washed it out, applied ORS Replinishing, and left that on for about 10 minutes. After rinsing that out i sprayed my hair with Aphogee Keratin green tea and the Pro-Vitamin leave in. I also put some Chi silk infusion in it, blow dried straight, and then straightened. "I am natural by the way"..... Now most would look at this and thing OMG that is so much protein but 1 my hair LOVES protein. Secondly my hair was not hard after my Henna. It was wet and soft like a conditioner afterwards, just slightly crunchy but the ORS took care of that. My hair feels SO good. I got a little bit of weight back in my hair, the strands definatly feel slightly thicker, and the Henna shine you all talk about? SO beautiful my hair has so much body. I well continue to do this at least once or twice a month. I love it!



Your hair looks great - lots of body and volume!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> YEAH I COULD TELL BY THE PICS IT WAS BOUNCY LOOKING.  VERY PRETTY.  YOU WILL KNOW WHEN TO LAY OFF THE BLOWDRYER.  YOUR HAIR WILL TELL YOU.  HOPEFULLY THE APHOGHEE PRODUCTS WILL HELP.  WHICH I KNOW THEY ALREADY ARE



I'm REALLY bad with rollers. I'm wondering, to stop blowdrying, can I use flexi rods? Will they get my roots pretty straight to where I can slightly blow dry and then flat iron a little? Me and rollers just don't get along not even when I had a perm. So if I couldn't do it with a perm I KNOW I can't get the hair to stay on a roller natural!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I'm REALLY bad with rollers. I'm wondering, to stop blowdrying, can I use flexi rods? Will they get my roots pretty straight to where I can slightly blow dry and then flat iron a little? Me and rollers just don't get along not even when I had a perm. So if I couldn't do it with a perm I KNOW I can't get the hair to stay on a roller natural!


 You know I forgot you was natural.  Your hair is much stronger than mine.  You should be fine.  If its working don't try to fix it!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> All that was cute  Do sallys sell it or do you order it online?




thanks Patricia! I purchased the Lanza from Ulta and the neutral protein filler from Sally's. 


Checking in: Deep conditioning now for 1 hour with Lanza healing moisture conditioner and neutral protein filler. Will come back later with my rating. 

ETA: My hair looks and feels like a 10.


----------



## november wind (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> YES GOOD TO HEAR YES CHICORI HAS A FOTKI TOO WITH A TON OF INFO.  SHE JUST PUBLISHED A BOOK ON AMAZON.  LOOK AT MY FOTKI FREINDS.  YOU WILL FIND HER THERE.  SHES SUCH A SWEETHEART AND WILL ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS YOU HAVE



Thanks for referring me to Chicoro.  She does have a lot of great info and beautiful hair


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

I just henna'ed my hair this morning with Jamila henna and already washed it out too with suave cucumber and melon conditioner and Roux 5 in 1 shampoo (sulfate-free). I am now sitting under my dryer with some Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with AO HSR and coconut oil for a couple of hours or so. 

I am going to be attempting Macherieamour's saran wrap technique for the first time today. Wish me luck with that ladies. I'll rate it after the wrap.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> NO ITS NOT TO LATE.  WELCOME I'LL ADD YOU!GLAD TO HEAR THAT YOUR HAIR IS DOING WELL USING PROTEIN.  I HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY.  HOPEFULLY THIS CHALLENGE WILLHELP SOMEONE REALIZE THEY NEED TO INCORPORATE MORE PROTEIN IN THEIR REGIMINE.  WHAT PRODUCTS WILL YOU BE USING?



Thank you. I will be using Aphogee products..GVP version of Joico K pak..I have quiet a few protein products that I haven't been using because I was paranoid..lol I can't think of them off the top of my head.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 26, 2009)

I washed yesterday with GVP moisture shampoo, I used GVP version of Joico K pak for about 10 minutes with no heat. DC with silicon mix. I used aphogee pro vitamin leave in and green tea restruturizer, then rollerset. I must say my hair was bouncy and blinging. I love it.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia... I want in!!!!

I am the protein queen!!!! I have a very odd regimen that works great for me!!!

I know I am late, but I am natural that loves protein and my hair does too!!!
Every product I use contains protein, except my deep conditioner. I am even thinking of switching it back to ORS...LOL!!

Growth aid: MegaTek (applied to scalp only)
CoWash: Infusium 23 Repairologie- This stuff is the best. It makes my hair feel so silky!!!
Shampoo: Infusium 23 Repairologie
Weekly Protein: Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor alternate with Egg and Olive Oil
Leave In: Aphogee Pro Vitamin
Protein Supplements: Soy Milk and egg whites, L-Lysine, and Biotin

I know this sounds hard core, but I am under a headwrap and baggie for moisture everyday. So I have a great moisture balance in my regimen. 

For some reason, my hair grows longer and stronger and never breaks since I switched to a protein regimen. To each her own!!!!

Today I am deep conditioning with Patene R&N. Then I will baggie with Pro Vit Leav In dilluted with water.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> WELCOME SONIA1965 I WILL ADD YOU. SOUND LIKE YOU STOCKED UP WITH GOOD PRODUCTS. GLAD TO HEAR YOU FIGURED OUT YOUR PROBLEM. ONE QUESTION. WHAT IS OCT? I NEVER CONDITIONED WITH PROTEIN OVERNIGHT. KEEP US POSTED ON WASHDAY WITH THE PRODUCTS YOU USE AND RATE HOW YOUR HAIR FEELS!


 
Thanks for adding me in Patricia! the OCT is the Ovation Cell Therapy and it has Hydrolyzed Keratin. I'm not really sure if this a hard, medium or soft protein, or whether it even counts in this challenge!!!! I need help on this one. But if not I have my other products to do the job. 

Forgot to mention I also use MegaTek mixed with OCT on my scalp every other night.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You know I forgot you was natural.  Your hair is much stronger than mine.  You should be fine.  If its working don't try to fix it!



Well I think it might be broke now.... cuz this time after my blow dry I looked in the sink and saw quite a few broken hairs. I said woops! .............. And I know it was the blowdryer so my ends are coming off  So now I'm trying to find an alternate method


----------



## november wind (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just henna'ed my hair this morning with Jamila henna and already washed it out too with suave cucumber and melon conditioner and Roux 5 in 1 shampoo (sulfate-free). I am now sitting under my dryer with some Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with AO HSR and coconut oil for a couple of hours or so.
> 
> I am going to be attempting Macherieamour's saran wrap technique for the first time today. Wish me luck with that ladies. I'll rate it after the wrap.



Your hair is looking marvelous Aggie  Good luck with the saran wrap...I'll bet it'll turn out great


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

november wind said:


> Your hair is looking marvelous Aggie Good luck with the saran wrap...I'll bet it'll turn out great


 
, Thank you so much november wind. I just finished putting in the rollers and is now sitting under the dryer for maybe an hour or so till it dries, then I'll wrap it. I can't wait to see what kind of results I'll get.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> , Thank you so much november wind. I just finished putting in the rollers and is now sitting under the dryer for maybe an hour or so till it dries, then I'll wrap it. I can't wait to see what kind of results I'll get.



I know I have been waiting all day - since 8 this morning ....


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

tishee said:


> thanks Patricia! I purchased the Lanza from Ulta and the neutral protein filler from Sally's.
> 
> 
> Checking in: Deep conditioning now for 1 hour with Lanza healing moisture conditioner and neutral protein filler. Will come back later with my rating.
> ...


 :woohoo:you got to be feeling good right about now!  Thanks for the info.  I always hear Ulta but not sure if its a salon or a online store....I'll google it


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> Thank you. I will be using Aphogee products..GVP version of Joico K pak..I have quiet a few protein products that I haven't been using because I was paranoid..lol I can't think of them off the top of my head.


 I have the GVP/joico k pak too.  I also use the aphogee leave in and green tea.  Its been working out for me lately.  Still have a couple products I'm going to try!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> :woohoo:you got to be feeling good right about now!  Thanks for the info.  I always hear Ulta but not sure if its a salon or a online store....I'll google it



Ulta is a store. the website is www.ulta.com


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I washed yesterday with GVP moisture shampoo, I used GVP version of Joico K pak for about 10 minutes with no heat. DC with silicon mix. I used aphogee pro vitamin leave in and green tea restruturizer, then rollerset. I must say my hair was bouncy and blinging. I love it.


 I'm loving your siggy "strength before length"thats catchie!
How would you rate your hair on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

Nicole2008 said:


> Patricia... I want in!!!!
> 
> I am the protein queen!!!! I have a very odd regimen that works great for me!!!
> 
> ...


I know thats right! Glad you here.  It works for me too!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

sonia1965 said:


> Thanks for adding me in Patricia! the OCT is the Ovation Cell Therapy and it has Hydrolyzed Keratin. I'm not really sure if this a hard, medium or soft protein, or whether it even counts in this challenge!!!! I need help on this one. But if not I have my other products to do the job.
> 
> Forgot to mention I also use MegaTek mixed with OCT on my scalp every other night.


 Have you seen any difference in the thickning of your hair using OCT?.  My crown seems to be thinning.  I need help with that


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Well I think it might be broke now.... cuz this time after my blow dry I looked in the sink and saw quite a few broken hairs. I said woops! .............. And I know it was the blowdryer so my ends are coming off  So now I'm trying to find an alternate method


 I'm wondering if the hot rollers work.  I'm thinking about buying some.  I want to read up on it first


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I know I have been waiting all day - since 8 this morning ....


 ME TOO!  cant wait to see


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay ladies, I promised that I'd show pics of my rendition of Macherieamour's saran wrap after myhenna treatment today and here it is. Please let me know what you think. I think I'll start a thread.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I'd show pics of my rendition of Macherieamour's saran wrap after myhenna treatment today and here it is. Please let me know what you think. I think I'll start a thread.




In one word....... WOW!!!!!..... That is some crazy volume and shine...you did that, girl!!!! Who's album cover u trying to be on?!?!?!


----------



## november wind (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I'd show pics of my rendition of Macherieamour's saran wrap after myhenna treatment today and here it is. Please let me know what you think. I think I'll start a thread.



Aggie, my number 1 hair idol!  You and your hair look absolutely stunning  Supermodel, work it!


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just checking in today. Yesterday, I clarified, DCed, did my Aphogee 2 step, and then applied my Beemine, OCT, oil mix to my scalp. I am so glad I found LHCF! When I tell you ladies, there has never been a time when I washed my hair (especially when it was a week after a relaxer), and combed to find like five strands of hair in the comb! This is amazing to me, because I usually have a jax-size ball of hair after detangling when my hair is wet. Since starting the mix, last weekend after my relaxer, I have like 1/4 inch of growth already!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I'd show pics of my rendition of Macherieamour's saran wrap after myhenna treatment today and here it is. Please let me know what you think. I think I'll start a thread.


 Soooooo purretty


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> In one word....... WOW!!!!!..... That is some crazy volume and shine...you did that, girl!!!! Who's album cover u trying to be on?!?!?!


 
You are too kind sqzbly1908. I couldn't believe it myself girl. Amazing what can happen when you follow directions well huh?



november wind said:


> Aggie, my number 1 hair idol! You and your hair look absolutely stunning Supermodel, work it!


 
, thank you november wind. You're makin' me 


Patricia said:


> Soooooo purretty


 
Awwww, thanks honey.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 26, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Aggie, niiiiiiccce progress lady. Your hair is beautiful. Are you 100% texlaxed? I have never done protein treatments after my relaxers but when or if I relax again, that is def a step I will not miss.


 I always do the protein treatment.  It gives you hair strength and I really need it


----------



## november wind (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia, is it cool if I join this challenge?  I think using protein with moisture will really turn my hair around.  Thanks =)


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I'm loving your siggy *"strength before length"*thats catchie!
> How would you rate your hair on a scale of 1-10?



Thanks. That's what I'm working towards. On a scale of 1-10 I would rate about an 8.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 27, 2009)

very pretty aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2009)

jreagins said:


> very pretty aggie!


 
Thanks a lot jreagins.


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 27, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I'd show pics of my rendition of Macherieamour's saran wrap after myhenna treatment today and here it is. Please let me know what you think. I think I'll start a thread.


 
Aggie you know I'm drooling right now, your hair is . I love the shine!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay I want in on this challenge, my hair has always laughed at proteins but she knows she needs it. I have to come at her with all I've got. So I got the GVP Joico K-Pak.

I'm currently in braids but I'm taking it out this weekend after only 4 weeks (pitiful). I'm going to take all day and pamper my hair, she needs it.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2009)

november wind said:


> Patricia, is it cool if I join this challenge? I think using protein with moisture will really turn my hair around. Thanks =)


Of course! Welcome to the challenge.  Thats the key balance


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Okay I want in on this challenge, my hair has always laughed at proteins but she knows she needs it. I have to come at her with all I've got. So I got the GVP Joico K-Pak.
> 
> I'm currently in braids but I'm taking it out this weekend after only 4 weeks (pitiful). I'm going to take all day and pamper my hair, she needs it.


 Welcome! I'm adding you now.  I understand about the braids.  I love the way they look but I just can't wear them like I want to.  You did good going 4 weeks.  I'm feeling the GVP Joico k-pak.  Its a good product!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> Thanks. That's what I'm working towards. On a scale of 1-10 I would rate about an 8.


 Not bad.  you will be at 10 in no time!


----------



## november wind (Jan 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Of course! Welcome to the challenge.  Thats the key balance



Yay  Thanks Patricia


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Aggie you know I'm drooling right now, your hair is . I love the shine!!


LOL, Thank you so much jerseygurl.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2009)

hey ladies I got some mendex hair treatment.  Want to use it today but  its getting late.  I will update soon.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for adding me Patricia. 

I finished my DC today. I did an overnight on dry hair. This morning I washed it out, applied MegaTek to my scalp and baggied with Aphogee ProVit and Water. I started the morning with my protein shake and supplements.

On a scale of 1-10 my hair is an 8 right now.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Have you seen any difference in the thickning of your hair using OCT?. My crown seems to be thinning. I need help with that


 
I have definately seen a difference in the thickness and density of my fine hairs since I have now got a routine with the use of both MegaTek and OCT, but I am also consistant with JBCO for sealing. 

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Nexxuss Emergencee
*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? *9
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? *There was a dramatic change in the number of curly coils in the sink after washing, way less that 25% of what I normally have, but this could have been improved if I had detangled *before* washing. That way I would know whether the hairs were just shed ones that were hanging on, or newly broken ones while I was manipulating my hair. 

I think I will do another treatment at the weekend because I have stayed away from protein for quite a while, I need check if my curlies can take a bit more. This is an excellant challenge Patricia, because for the first time I am really listening to my hair and learning what she wants, and when she wants it!!


----------



## jreagins (Jan 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> hey ladies I got some mendex hair treatment.  Want to use it today but  its getting late.  I will update soon.



Yay!!! Let us know!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2009)

Nicole2008 said:


> Thanks for adding me Patricia.
> 
> I finished my DC today. I did an overnight on dry hair. This morning I washed it out, applied MegaTek to my scalp and baggied with Aphogee ProVit and Water. I started the morning with my protein shake and supplements.
> 
> On a scale of 1-10 my hair is an 8 right now.


 Yes you go girl! Your siggy looks amazingly beautiful healthy hair


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2009)

sonia1965 said:


> I have definately seen a difference in the thickness and density of my fine hairs since I have now got a routine with the use of both MegaTek and OCT, but I am also consistant with JBCO for sealing.
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Nexxuss Emergencee
> *HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? *9
> ...


GOT TO GET ME SOME EMERGENCEE.  BEAUTIFUL JUST KEEP LISTENING


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 28, 2009)

Using my MT tonight as a deep condish - rinsing and following up with a combo of AO HSR AND GPB letting it dry in my hair until morning - then rollersetting


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 28, 2009)

Pre pooing now and will dc with protein for 1 hour without heat after I wash.

ETA: I used Lanza healing strength co + Colorful neutral protein filler and my hair looks at feels like a 10. Using protein at every wash is helping me tremendously. Thanks Patricia for the challenge.


----------



## jreagins (Jan 28, 2009)

im afraid to wash my hair.. cuz it feels so right.. I havent dc'd since  saturday.. this isnt like me.. its smells like conditioner and coconut oil, but in a musty kinda of way... i'll dc tonight


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Jan 28, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yes you go girl! Your siggy looks amazingly beautiful healthy hair


 
Thanks!!! I hide my hair 24-7 so no one else has seen it. You are my first compliment.


----------



## january noir (Jan 28, 2009)

My baby is Ovation Cell Therapy 
I use it weekly with the Ovation Shampoo and finish it off with the Ovation Creme Rinse.  YOW DIGGIT!


----------



## WesternEyes (Jan 28, 2009)

Checking In

On Monday, I used: Aphogee Keratin 2 min Reconstructor. I left it on for about 20 minutes. This stuff definitely did its job. My hair felt 10 times stronger. I couldn't believe how strong it felt. All mushiness gone! It restored my hair. After I washed it out, i used Aphogee Keratin/green tea Restructurizer, Provitamin Leave-In, and a little pantene conditioner. After my hair airdried, I was completely happy. My hair felt moisturized and strong.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Using my MT tonight as a deep condish - rinsing and following up with a combo of AO HSR AND GPB letting it dry in my hair until morning - then rollersetting


 Your hair is so pretty in your siggy! Not sure if I told you already.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

tishee said:


> Pre pooing now and will dc with protein for 1 hour without heat after I wash.
> 
> ETA: I used Lanza healing strength co + Colorful neutral protein filler and my hair looks at feels like a 10. Using protein at every wash is helping me tremendously. Thanks Patricia for the challenge.


 :woohoo:You so nice. Thank you for everything


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

jreagins said:


> im afraid to wash my hair.. cuz it feels so right.. I havent dc'd since saturday.. this isnt like me.. its smells like conditioner and coconut oil, but in a musty kinda of way... i'll dc tonight


What you using? more of mendex or you switching up.  taking notes!  I want to do my hair too sooooo bad.  I usually reserve that for sundays but I thinking about steping up my game.  I think my hair will benefit from it.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

Nicole2008 said:


> Thanks!!! I hide my hair 24-7 so no one else has seen it. You are my first compliment.


 Girl can't help but notice your progress.  In such a short time too!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

january noir said:


> My baby is Ovation Cell Therapy
> I use it weekly with the Ovation Shampoo and finish it off with the Ovation Creme Rinse. YOW DIGGIT!


I got to research the Ovation Products for real.  I'm wondering if it will help with my thinning crown area.  Come back on wash days and let us know how your hair is feeling on a scale of 1-10.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> Checking In
> 
> On Monday, I used: Aphogee Keratin 2 min Reconstructor. I left it on for about 20 minutes. This stuff definitely did its job. My hair felt 10 times stronger. I couldn't believe how strong it felt. All mushiness gone! It restored my hair. After I washed it out, i used Aphogee Keratin/green tea Restructurizer, Provitamin Leave-In, and a little pantene conditioner. After my hair airdried, I was completely happy. My hair felt moisturized and strong.


 That is such a good feeling.  I'm truely loving this thread.  Thank you ladies


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 28, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Your hair is so pretty in your siggy! Not sure if I told you already.



Yes friend you did but I can never get enough - I love the encouragement because I am definitely having my days


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2009)

is coconut milk a protein?
i have some and have never used it. i was thinking of mixing it with jbco, avosoya oil, honey and a little vo5 conditioner. does that sound good ladies?
after i pre poo im going to shampoo with joico k pak, then do the joico reconstructor and then follow up with a very moisturizing deep conditioning treatment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 28, 2009)

sonia1965 said:


> I have definately seen a difference in the thickness and density of my fine hairs since I have now got a routine with the use of both MegaTek and OCT, but I am also consistant with JBCO for sealing.
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* Nexxuss Emergencee
> *HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? *9
> ...


This is what I love about using protein, no more "half circles" in the sink.  When I pick one up its long and definitely a shed hair... I don't have many of those either since I've been doing the tea rinses.  

Happy growing ladies!


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 28, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is what I love about using protein, no more "half circles" in the sink. When I pick one up its long and definitely a shed hair... I don't have many of those either since I've been doing the tea rinses.
> 
> Happy growing ladies!


 
I really want to get to that stage too AtlantaJJ, no more of my precious curlies in the sink!! I was doing coffee rinses after each wash/dc, I'll go back to it, or try the tea rinses


----------



## jreagins (Jan 28, 2009)

Patricia said:


> What you using? more of mendex or you switching up.  taking notes!  I want to do my hair too sooooo bad.  I usually reserve that for sundays but I thinking about steping up my game.  I think my hair will benefit from it.



I'm dc'ing now with the gvp cb, when I rinse I'll use the kpak for 5 minutes in the shower. I have to go back to Sallys to get the big bottle of mendex last time I just got the .99 bottles.. Did u get the big one? How much was it?


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

chebaby said:


> is coconut milk a protein?
> i have some and have never used it. i was thinking of mixing it with jbco, avosoya oil, honey and a little vo5 conditioner. does that sound good ladies?
> after i pre poo im going to shampoo with joico k pak, then do the joico reconstructor and then follow up with a very moisturizing deep conditioning treatment.


 I think coconut milk is protein.  Sounds like having the best of both worlds.  that mix sounds very balanced.  Keep us posted


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I'm dc'ing now with the gvp cb, when I rinse I'll use the kpak for 5 minutes in the shower. I have to go back to Sallys to get the big bottle of mendex last time I just got the .99 bottles.. Did u get the big one? How much was it?


 What is cb?  I got two .99cent packs of mendex to try.  I havent' dced yet.  My hair feel so good after putting the cantu break cure in it. So moisturized yet strong.  I just bought it the other day when I got the mendex.  Looks like I might end up waiting until my regular wash day(sunday). I think the bottle of the mendex was about 12.00.  Is it just me or Do you ladies have enough products to last a yearI got to stay out of the BSS


----------



## jreagins (Jan 29, 2009)

conditioning balm. Your mendex came in paks? mine came in a bottle like this





I got this too and forgot to use it last night, probably because I didnt have any moisture overload to recover from


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

jreagins said:


> conditioning balm. Your mendex came in paks? mine came in a bottle like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks How did your hair come out?  yep mine came in 99cent packs just like your moisture recovery.  we don't have the cute little bottles here


----------



## jreagins (Jan 29, 2009)

oh ok.. my hair feels aiight.. ive been super lazy lately.. it took everything inside of me to do my hair yesterday... i can never feel a difference when i use the k-pak... it may be working though not sure.. I wont repurchase the bottle is gone, and i think i'll stick with the mendex as my primary protien


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

jreagins said:


> oh ok.. my hair feels aiight.. ive been super lazy lately.. it took everything inside of me to do my hair yesterday... i can never feel a difference when i use the k-pak... it may be working though not sure.. I wont repurchase the bottle is gone, and i think i'll stick with the mendex as my primary protien


 I know how you feel.  I'm feeling to lazy to do my hair!  Hey I wanted to mention to you I've been using the porosity control by the same company.  I been adding a little in my deep con.  I use to use it a long time ago and was reminded about it when I got to the boards.  I have not been as consistent as I should be with it but its a good product too!  That why I felt the mendex would work for me cause of the good product they make called porosity control.  My silly self haven't used it by itself always mixing my porosity control with something else.  I still can't wait to try my new product  on my next wash!


----------



## jreagins (Jan 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I know how you feel. I'm feeling to lazy to do my hair! Hey I wanted to mention to you I've been using the porosity control by the same company. I been adding a little in my deep con. I use to use it a long time ago and was reminded about it when I got to the boards. I have not been as consistent as I should be with it but its a good product too! That why I felt the mendex would work for me cause of the good product they make called porosity control. My silly self haven't used it by itself always mixing my porosity control with something else. I still can't wait to try my new product on my next wash!


 
ohhh porosity control eh? Ive seen some reviews on this but, Im not tempted to buy it. I think when I do the ACV rinses it does the same thing that the porosity control would do. 
WAIT A MINUTE!!! Unh unh Patricia!!! I feel like you trying to push products ova on me, GIRL I AM FAR FROM A PJ  . MY BOYFRIEND GON BE READY TO  . I CANT BE SPENDING MONEY LIKE THAT!  I MIGHT THOUGH


----------



## c0urtr0cbaby (Jan 29, 2009)

I reeeeaallyyyy wanna join this challenge, as I have been experiencing MAJOR breakage. It's nothing new to me, but I want it to stop since I am on the journey to healthier hair! I have been using MT and just received OCT and have been using them only on my scalp. Is it safe to use some other protein products or should I just put OCT/MT on my actual hair to stop the breakage?? HELP! erplexed


----------



## c0urtr0cbaby (Jan 29, 2009)

bump bump bump =]


----------



## mamauv2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for this thread.  I've been avoiding protein for a few months and I think it's time to get it together because my balance is clearly off.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 29, 2009)

c0urtr0cbaby said:


> I reeeeaallyyyy wanna join this challenge, as I have been experiencing MAJOR breakage. It's nothing new to me, but I want it to stop since I am on the journey to healthier hair! I have been using MT and just received OCT and have been using them only on my scalp. Is it safe to use some other protein products or should I just put OCT/MT on my actual hair to stop the breakage?? HELP! erplexed



Hi CB...IMO - I use the MT as a protein conditioner. I leave it on for about 15-30 minutes - rinse and follow up with a moisturizing DC...both MT and OCT have all of the components of the the majority of the protein condishes out there...call me crazy - I just follow the directions on the bottle and it has definitely made my hair stronger...

HTH


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 29, 2009)

c0urtr0cbaby said:


> I reeeeaallyyyy wanna join this challenge, as I have been experiencing MAJOR breakage. It's nothing new to me, but I want it to stop since I am on the journey to healthier hair! I have been using MT and just received OCT and have been using them only on my scalp. Is it safe to use some other protein products or should I just put OCT/MT on my actual hair to stop the breakage?? HELP! erplexed


 
I think it may depend upon why you are using MT and OCT...length or strength?  I want length so I apply to only my scalp.  For shedding, protein works but there are other things you can use too.  You can try alter ego garlic treatment.  DC with it and it will stop shedding.  Or you can take garlic pills internally if you are worried about too much protein with MT and OCT.  I think until you know exactly how your hair reacts with them, you should maybe be on the more conservative side with throwing other proteins in the mix.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 29, 2009)

On a separate note, how great is this thread!  Thanks again Patricia for putting the wheels in motion.  The amount of hits, comments, joiners to the challenge and great information is amazing.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 29, 2009)

c0urtr0cbaby said:


> I reeeeaallyyyy wanna join this challenge, as I have been experiencing MAJOR breakage. It's nothing new to me, but I want it to stop since I am on the journey to healthier hair! I have been using MT and just received OCT and have been using them only on my scalp. Is it safe to use some other protein products or should I just put OCT/MT on my actual hair to stop the breakage?? HELP! erplexed



Have you determined what has been causing the breakage?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> *I think coconut milk is protein*. Sounds like having the best of both worlds. that mix sounds very balanced. Keep us posted


 
ITA, yes it is protein.


----------



## november wind (Jan 29, 2009)

Checking in.  Used Trader Joe's Lavender conditioner to co-wash, combed through and rinsed.  Then I applied a mixture of Joico K-Pac and Aphogee 2 min reconstructor for 5 minutes.  Towel dried then DC 40 minutes with heat with a  mix of Joico Moisture Recovery and K-Pac moisture.  Rinsed with cold water and applied Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Mist, ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer, and coconut oil.  So far my hair is drying soft.  My nape feels great; the buckshots have left the building.  At this point I am giving this treatment a full 10


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

jreagins said:


> ohhh porosity control eh? Ive seen some reviews on this but, Im not tempted to buy it. I think when I do the ACV rinses it does the same thing that the porosity control would do.
> WAIT A MINUTE!!! Unh unh Patricia!!! I feel like you trying to push products ova on me, GIRL I AM FAR FROM A PJ  . MY BOYFRIEND GON BE READY TO  . I CANT BE SPENDING MONEY LIKE THAT!  I MIGHT THOUGH


 Oh my goodness you are funny.  Yep I think you right about the ACV rinses.  I know don't do like me.  I always buying some stuff.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

c0urtr0cbaby said:


> I reeeeaallyyyy wanna join this challenge, as I have been experiencing MAJOR breakage. It's nothing new to me, but I want it to stop since I am on the journey to healthier hair! I have been using MT and just received OCT and have been using them only on my scalp. Is it safe to use some other protein products or should I just put OCT/MT on my actual hair to stop the breakage?? HELP! erplexed


 Hey courtrocbaby Welcome I'll add you to the challenge.  I haven't tried the OTC/MT but a lot of ladies on the board use it.  A few ladies here use it along with protein products.  Not sure if it is moderate, medium or hard type though.  What is your regimine now?  Ladies please help!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

mamauv2 said:


> Thanks for this thread. I've been avoiding protein for a few months and I think it's time to get it together because my balance is clearly off.


COME BACK AND LET US KNOW WHAT PRODUCTS YOU WILL BE USING, AND HOW YOUR HAIR IS REACTING TO IT.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> On a separate note, how great is this thread! Thanks again Patricia for putting the wheels in motion. The amount of hits, comments, joiners to the challenge and great information is amazing.


 HEY I CHECKED OUT YOUR FOTKI! I WASNT SIGNED IN SO I DIDN'T LEAVE COMMENTS.  GIRL YOUR HAIR IS SO THICK AND THAT SWANG AIN'T NO JOKE.  I'M ALSO LIKING YOUR PRODUCT CHOICES.  YOU GOT ALL GROUND COVERED.  MOISTURE AND PROTEIN


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

november wind said:


> Checking in. Used Trader Joe's Lavender conditioner to co-wash, combed through and rinsed. Then I applied a mixture of Joico K-Pac and Aphogee 2 min reconstructor for 5 minutes. Towel dried then DC 40 minutes with heat with a mix of Joico Moisture Recovery and K-Pac moisture. Rinsed with cold water and applied Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Mist, ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer, and coconut oil. So far my hair is drying soft. My nape feels great; the buckshots have left the building. At this point I am giving this treatment a full 10


:woohoo:VERY HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, I haven't posted in a while. Been busy with work and a sick three year old. Anyhooo......
Why, oh why, did I take my butt to Walgreen's? I only wanted the NTM Silk Touch (love it btw) and ending up buying Nexxus Emergencee. It's like I get weak and excite when I enter the hair products aisle. IDK Anybody else feel me?
Well, I used the Emergencee today and I either need to keep using it once a week or go back to my egg condish mix. I still had some shedding but I didn't do my pre-poo like I usually do. This is what I did:
Pooed with ORS Creamy Aloe  (I believe I have hard water)
Appled Nexxus Emergencee
Pooed with CON (Mr. Greeny)
DC with SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treament (absolutely love this stuff)
Applied VO5 Detanler and Shine Leave-in and NTM Silk Touch
Roller set my hair and it so soft.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I promised that I'd show pics of my rendition of Macherieamour's saran wrap after myhenna treatment today and here it is. Please let me know what you think. I think I'll start a thread.


 OOOOH Aggie, I am so late in seeing this. You hair is absolutely gawgeous. Man, I'm jelly. I have been thinking about that henna. Did you like how your hair felt after the henna or did the saran wrap seal the deal for you? Either way your hair is to die for, lady.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 29, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey, I haven't posted in a while. Been busy with work and a sick three year old. Anyhooo......
> Why, oh why, did I take my butt to Walgreen's? I only wanted the NTM Silk Touch (love it btw) and ending up buying Nexxus Emergencee. It's like I get weak and excite when I enter the hair products aisle. IDK Anybody else feel me?
> Well, I used the Emergencee today and I either need to keep using it once a week or go back to my egg condish mix. I still had some shedding but I didn't do my pre-poo like I usually do. This is what I did:
> Pooed with ORS Creamy Aloe  (I believe I have hard water)
> ...



Hey Soror - I hope "lil bit" is feeling better....Give the Emergencee' a chance...how long did you leave it in. The instructions on the bottle are the "new instructions" the instructions on the previous bottle indicated to leave it on much longer than "3 minutes" and you did not have to shampoo afterwards...When I would use it, I let it dry in my hair rinsed and then applied a deep condish (moisturizing)


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 29, 2009)

I need to be in on this challenge.  I love protein...more specifically, I love, love, love Aphogee 2 minute Reconstrutor.  I'll be using that weekly.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 29, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Soror - I hope "lil bit" is feeling better....Give the Emergencee' a chance...how long did you leave it in. The instructions on the bottle are the "new instructions" the instructions on the previous bottle indicated to leave it on much longer than "3 minutes" and you did not have to shampoo afterwards...When I would use it, I let it dry in my hair rinsed and then applied a deep condish (moisturizing)


 Hey girlie. DD is better. Must have been some "stomach bug" she picked up from dayschool. 
That's nice to know. I thought I read somewhere that someone either sat under the dryer with this or just let it plain airdry on their hair. I couldn't remember so I just followed the directions which instructed to leave in on 2-3 minutes. It did say to use a moisturizing poo and conditioner afterwards which is what I did. I did like that my hair was very soft afterwards and I like the feel much better than that Aphogee Two minute stuff. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey, I haven't posted in a while. Been busy with work and a sick three year old. Anyhooo......
> Why, oh why, did I take my butt to Walgreen's? I only wanted the NTM Silk Touch (love it btw) and ending up buying Nexxus Emergencee. It's like I get weak and excite when I enter the hair products aisle. IDK Anybody else feel me?
> Well, I used the Emergencee today and I either need to keep using it once a week or go back to my egg condish mix. I still had some shedding but I didn't do my pre-poo like I usually do. This is what I did:
> Pooed with ORS Creamy Aloe (I believe I have hard water)
> ...


Oh wow is the sweet baby alright?  Yeah I picked up some NTM while it was on sale last week.  I know how it is I need to stay out of all retail establishments.  Question.  How often do you use the ORS creamy aloe?  I was using that almost everyweek because I heard about the calcium buildup in the no lye relaxers.  It had my hair jacked up using it so much.  I thought that my hair was super dry because of the relaxer but it was the ORS. I was using it to much.  I guess I just got wrong info on using it.  Since I stopped using it and using more protein products my hair has not been as dry.  I guess using it not so often is safe.  Thats just my experience.  I can't wait to get some EMERGENCEE


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I need to be in on this challenge. I love protein...more specifically, I love, love, love Aphogee 2 minute Reconstrutor. I'll be using that weekly.


 I can add you if you want.  Let me know!  Very happy to have you join


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Oh wow is the sweet baby alright? Yeah I picked up some NTM while it was on sale last week. I know how it is I need to stay out of all retail establishments. Question. How often do you use the ORS creamy aloe? I was using that almost everyweek because I heard about the calcium buildup in the no lye relaxers. It had my hair jacked up using it so much. I thought that my hair was super dry because of the relaxer but it was the ORS. I was using it to much. I guess I just got wrong info on using it. Since I stopped using it and using more protein products my hair has not been as dry. I guess using it not so often is safe. Thats just my experience. I can't wait to get some EMERGENCEE


 My baby is better. Appetite is not back like it should be but she's better and I'm glad. Thanks.

I don't use the ORS all the time. I was using no-lye relaxers (now that really JACKED my hair up) and I believe I have hard water. I bought that stuff before I even knew what the true purpose of it was. I was using that stuff every week on dd's hair in the past before I found the board. Since I have been using non-sulfate poo on dd's hair it is not as dry. I try to use sulfate/clarifying poos when I do my heavy protein treatments or when my hair looks dull and I feel I need to clarify. The best sulfate poo I have used is Pantene Intensive Moisturizing Poo. I have used Pantene in some form or another for a long time. Have I noticed a difference in my hair using non-sulfate poo such as CON green? Uhm the jury is still out but.. the CON leaves my hair so soft. Again the only sulfate poo that my hair truly loves is Pantene.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> My baby is better. Appetite is not back like it should be but she's better and I'm glad. Thanks.
> 
> I don't use the ORS all the time. I was using no-lye relaxers (now that really JACKED my hair up) and I believe I have hard water. I bought that stuff before I even knew what the true purpose of it was. I was using that stuff every week on dd's hair in the past before I found the board. Since I have been using non-sulfate poo on dd's hair it is not as dry. I try to use sulfate/clarifying poos when I do my heavy protein treatments or when my hair looks dull and I feel I need to clarify. The best sulfate poo I have used is Pantene Intensive Moisturizing Poo. I have used Pantene in some form or another for a long time. Have I noticed a difference in my hair using non-sulfate poo such as CON green? Uhm the jury is still out but.. the CON leaves my hair so soft. Again the only sulfate poo that my hair truly loves is Pantene.


I still don't know why I stopped using pantene.  I guess I have so many other products .  Still got a big bottle of it in my  cabinet.  hmmmmm.  I got to stay out the BBS . I have enough stuff to last me about a year. 4real.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jan 30, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I can add you if you want.  Let me know!  Very happy to have you join



Yes please.  Add me to the list.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 30, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> Yes please. Add me to the list.


WILL DO!  WELCOME.  COME BACK AND LET US KNOW HOW THINGS ARE ON WASH DAYS OR ANYTIME YOU WANT TO GIVE ADVICE OR GET IT!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 30, 2009)

dc now with DT equilibrium moisture balance conditioner for 1 hour.

ETA: my hair is so soft yet strong(10+). I have noticed that my hair is retaining moisture like crazy. In the past, I would have to moisturize and seal twice a day....not anymore. My hair feels cool to the touch(an indication of moisture retention) and when it is combed I do not get any broken hairs only shedded hairs(and this is very rare now too).


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 30, 2009)

pear said:


> Tishee I would love to hear your review of the Lanza line.  I know that ShiShiPooPoo uses and loves this line of products so I was talking to her about it.  I am definitely interested in the moisture line for balance since I have upped my protein.



Hey there,

I am so sorry for just now replying....I didn't see this until searching the thread for my replies. I did a review for Patricia here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6858439&highlight=lanza#post6858439


hths,
tishee


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 30, 2009)

Patricia said:


> HEY I CHECKED OUT YOUR FOTKI! I WASNT SIGNED IN SO I DIDN'T LEAVE COMMENTS. GIRL YOUR HAIR IS SO THICK AND THAT SWANG AIN'T NO JOKE. I'M ALSO LIKING YOUR PRODUCT CHOICES. YOU GOT ALL GROUND COVERED. MOISTURE AND PROTEIN


 
Thanks!  The pictures make it look MUCH better than it actually is.  My strands are pretty fine (thickening up now thanks to JBCO) and I actually don't have a lot of hair.  Glad the illusion is there though lol.  I'm still working on mastering a balance but getting closer each day.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 31, 2009)

My hair must be really loving Megatek! I've only been using it for about a week now, and there is NO hair in the comb! AT ALL!

I notice a lot on the hair boards that some ladies are more scared of breakage from protein overload than moisture overload. I've only received breakage from too much moisture than too much protein.

I also stopped moisturizing and sealing every night and do it every other night. My hair stays moisturized this way and I do weekly protein treatments and apply my Aphogee 2 min constructor 1x a week. My hair seems to be thriving and feels like a..............

9.5!!!!!!!


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just checking in..I washed yesterday with Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair...used aphogee 2min reconstructer for about 10 mins, I DC'ed with silicon mix..I followed up with aphogee pro vitamin leave in ( i mix mine with water in a spray bottle)..moisturised with kid organics shea butter detangling lotion..went under the dryer..after drying my hair felt so good. I'm giving it a 10..


----------



## pear (Jan 31, 2009)

tishee said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am so sorry for just now replying....I didn't see this until searching the thread for my replies. I did a review for Patricia here:
> 
> ...


 

No problem...this thread moves so fast that I kind of figured that you might miss my post.  Thanks for the link to the review. ShiShiPooPoo is also the reason why I became interested in this line so hopefully I will like it as much as you both seem to!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2009)

I will be doing a protein tx today.  That basically consists of me adding an egg & and some type of oil to a conditioner.  Now that I have hydrolyzed wheat I will add that to the concoction too.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Thanks!  The pictures make it look MUCH better than it actually is. My strands are pretty fine (thickening up now thanks to JBCO) and I actually don't have a lot of hair. Glad the illusion is there though lol. I'm still working on mastering a balance but getting closer each day.


What are you doing with JBCO? I need my hair to thicken too!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> My hair must be really loving Megatek! I've only been using it for about a week now, and there is NO hair in the comb! AT ALL!
> 
> I notice a lot on the hair boards that some ladies are more scared of breakage from protein overload than moisture overload. I've only received breakage from too much moisture than too much protein.
> 
> ...


Please keep us posted on how the Megatek is working!  Happy to hear your having a good week


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> Just checking in..I washed yesterday with Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair...used aphogee 2min reconstructer for about 10 mins, I DC'ed with silicon mix..I followed up with aphogee pro vitamin leave in ( i mix mine with water in a spray bottle)..moisturised with kid organics shea butter detangling lotion..went under the dryer..after drying my hair felt so good. I'm giving it a 10..


 Amazing how good our hair can feel by using protein products and balancing it out with moisture. I got to catch up with you.  I'm working on a perfect score!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 31, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> Just checking in..I washed yesterday with Aphogee shampoo for damaged hair...used aphogee 2min reconstructer for about 10 mins, I DC'ed with silicon mix..I followed up with aphogee pro vitamin leave in ( i mix mine with water in a spray bottle)..moisturised with kid organics shea butter detangling lotion..went under the dryer..after drying my hair felt so good. I'm giving it a 10..


 
I have the silicon mix DC but since it has some protein in it, I was wondering if this would be a good follow-up to the Aphpgee 2 min recon...glad you posted this


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was able to order Hairveda's Methi Sativa set early this morning. So I'm thinking I should be able to use this by mid February. I plan to use it once a week.

ETA:  Hhmmm it suggests on the website to use only 1x/month


----------



## jreagins (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey ladies!

I did my weekly protien treatment today and my hair is banging (well in still under re dryer). I went to Sallys to get the larger bottle of RMHRT (roux mendex hair repair treatment), and they don't carry the large bottles (insert the name I called them here). So I got the last small bottle and some gvp silk remedy (chi silk infusion). I used the moisture recovery pack by roux and mixed a little of the rmhrt, let it sit with plastic cap while I showered, rinsed detangled with Aussie, cold water rinsed *shivers*, applied leave in, silk remedy and rollerset. Whew I'm tired! I was in the bathroom for an hour and some change!!! I'm drying now, will flat iron later. Oh yeah the kpak is a goner for sure, I will not repurchase... *off to find an online vendor that sells bigger bottles of my boo*

Oh yeah. My hair is off the charts today! Yay!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

This morning I did an ayurveda co-wash with brahmi, kalpi tone and bhringraj powders all mixed in with my fenugreek tea rinse as a base, I added some Lustrasilk Shea Butter with Mango to it and applied to my pre-oiled hair for about 30 minutes, washed out with some Suave cheapie conditioner.

I am now DCing with a mixture of Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment, Biolage fortetherapie conditioner and Biolage Cera-repair treatment for an even protein/moisture balance. It's been 2 hours without heat and I have about 30  minutes left that I'll finish off with heat, then I'll wash it out.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Jan 31, 2009)

Just checking in....I cowashed this morning. I am letting my hair air dry. I plan to apply MegaTek to my scalp only and moisturize before I work out this evening


----------



## jreagins (Jan 31, 2009)

Dang Aggie that's alot! A 2 hour DC!?!? Work it out!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I did my weekly protien treatment today and my hair is banging (well in still under re dryer). I went to Sallys to get the larger bottle of RMHRT (roux mendex hair repair treatment), and they don't carry the large bottles (insert the name I called them here). So I got the last small bottle and some gvp silk remedy (chi silk infusion). I used the moisture recovery pack by roux and mixed a little of the rmhrt, let it sit with plastic cap while I showered, rinsed detangled with Aussie, cold water rinsed *shivers*, applied leave in, silk remedy and rollerset. Whew I'm tired! I was in the bathroom for an hour and some change!!! I'm drying now, will flat iron later. Oh yeah the kpak is a goner for sure, I will not repurchase... *off to find an online vendor that sells bigger bottles of my boo*
> 
> Oh yeah. My hair is off the charts today! Yay!


Oh thats so funny.  U not helping my illness.  Now I got to find me some moisture recovery.  
Dang it seems like sallys should have the big bottle.  Maybe sallys online.  Its plentiful here in MI.  Can't wait till 2morrow to do my hair.  I feel so left behine just shampooing 1x a week. I know I could benefit with more


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This morning I did an ayurveda co-wash with brahmi, kalpi tone and bhringraj powders all mixed in with my fenugreek tea rinse as a base, I added some Lustrasilk Shea Butter with Mango to it and applied to my pre-oiled hair for about 30 minutes, washed out with some Suave cheapie conditioner.
> 
> I am now DCing with a mixture of Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment, Biolage fortetherapie conditioner and Biolage Cera-repair treatment for an even protein/moisture balance. It's been 2 hours without heat and I have about 30 minutes left that I'll finish off with heat, then I'll wash it out.


I'm so impressed with your hair. I'm a believer:trampolin.  Wishing I could try out a few of your techniques.  I just don't have that kind of room or cash for more products.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2009)

Neemo said:


> Just checking in....I cowashed this morning. I am letting my hair air dry. I plan to apply MegaTek to my scalp only and moisturize before I work out this evening


 So far how would you rate your hair?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Dang Aggie that's alot! A 2 hour DC!?!? Work it out!


 
Girl jreagins, henna ain't no joke. That thing really strengthens my hair but it dries it out too but at least I know what works to get that elasticity and silkiness back in my hair.



Patricia said:


> I'm so impressed with your hair. I'm a believer:trampolin. Wishing I could try out a few of your techniques. I just don't have that kind of room or cash for more products.


 
Thank you so much Patricia. I've had a whole year's head start of consistent practice and time to get all the products I now have so don't feel bad girl. I still have my eyes on just about all the products in the Abba haircare line. I have to hold off spending for a while now and will not be able to get any more major hair products until maybe June or so.

ETA: ladies my hair is definitely at a 10 now that I have my soft silky hair back today.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Girl jreagins, henna ain't no joke. That thing really strengthens my hair but it dries it out too but at least I know what works to get that elasticity and silkiness back in my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jreagins (Jan 31, 2009)

So i flatironed my hair and it feels really good. The silk remedy was a little heavy... but ive never used a heat protectnt before so maybe this is normal .. idk it feels good though. 
Dry and still a 10


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey yawl I shampoo and DC.  I first prepoo with ORS mayo for 30min then used garnier length and strength. Then I DC with mendex hair treatment for 20 min without heat(got to get another dryer )rinsed then used my joico kpac.  I'm at a 8.5 for sure.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

jreagins said:


> So i flatironed my hair and it feels really good. The silk remedy was a little heavy... but ive never used a heat protectnt before so maybe this is normal .. idk it feels good though.
> Dry and still a 10


 Girl I'm so happy for you and your new found staple.  I used it and liked it but I still had to use my joico kpak for strength.


----------



## jreagins (Feb 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Girl I'm so happy for you and your new found staple. I used it and liked it but I still had to use my joico kpak for strength.


 
Really?!?! See, different strokes for different folks. My hair laughs at Kpak. I'm so glad that the importance of the balance was brought to light! YAY!


----------



## joyandfaith (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm about to get in the shower and do a wash and then some Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.  I can't wait! This stuff is one of my absolute faves.  It leaves the hair so strong and soft.  I'm pre-poo/DCing  now with a mixture of Mahabringaraj (sp) and Alter Ego Garlic Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey ya'll today I did aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for like 10 minutes with heat and I also did a roux moisture recovery protein pack....I loved it !!!

Oh and I deep conditioned for like an hour with pantene relaxed and natural dc mask!!!!


----------



## KeraKrazy (Feb 1, 2009)

ummm I'm a little late but can I join? this is exactly what my fine hair needs I switched my protein treatments to once a month from weekly and my already fine hair just got thinner and thinner. I then added baggying and it was all over. I'm ready to get back on track


----------



## november wind (Feb 1, 2009)

It's official.  I found out that everytime I clean my hair, there has to be some protein involved or else breakage city!  Grrrr!!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 1, 2009)

Checking in for my weekly update. I'm not using a protein conditioner this week. RIght now I'm sitting with KeraCare for itchyscalp in my head, but I'm still going to use my Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in, and my Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer. I use that every week anyway but I wanted to try to put more moisture in my hair after that Henna last week. This KeraCare is nice and tingly! I used to think KeraCare was for "old people" but I think I might like it. Will update.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I'm about to get in the shower and do a wash and then some Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. I can't wait! This stuff is one of my absolute faves. It leaves the hair so strong and soft. I'm pre-poo/DCing  now with a mixture of Mahabringaraj (sp) and Alter Ego Garlic Conditioning Treatment.


 Sounds good.   Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

KeraKrazy said:


> ummm I'm a little late but can I join? this is exactly what my fine hair needs I switched my protein treatments to once a month from weekly and my already fine hair just got thinner and thinner. I then added baggying and it was all over. I'm ready to get back on track


Of course you can join.  Welcome. What will be your regimine and products? We check in every shampoo day to rate how our hair feels on a scale of 1-10


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

november wind said:


> It's official. I found out that everytime I clean my hair, there has to be some protein involved or else breakage city! Grrrr!!


I'M FEELING YA.  I HAVE TO USE PROTEIN EVERY WASH DAY.  HOW IS THE OCT/MT WORKING FOR YOU?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Checking in for my weekly update. I'm not using a protein conditioner this week. RIght now I'm sitting with KeraCare for itchyscalp in my head, but I'm still going to use my Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in, and my Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer. I use that every week anyway but I wanted to try to put more moisture in my hair after that Henna last week. This KeraCare is nice and tingly! I used to think KeraCare was for "old people" but I think I might like it. Will update.


 YEAH I'M HOOKED ON APHOGEE LEAVE IN AND GREEN TEA TOO!  OH YOU GOT ME LAUGHING "OLD PEOPLE"


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> Hey ya'll today I did aphogee 2 minute reconstructor for like 10 minutes with heat and I also did a roux moisture recovery protein pack....I loved it !!!
> 
> Oh and I deep conditioned for like an hour with pantene relaxed and natural dc mask!!!!


 I THINK I WILL BE REVISITING THE 2 MIN RECONSTRUCTOR.  YOUR HAIR IS LOVELY


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 1, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Checking in for my weekly update. I'm not using a protein conditioner this week. RIght now I'm sitting with KeraCare for itchyscalp in my head, but I'm still going to use my Aphogee pro-vitamin leave in, and my Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer. I use that every week anyway but I wanted to try to put more moisture in my hair after that Henna last week. This KeraCare is nice and tingly! I used to think KeraCare was for "old people" but I think I might like it. Will update.



UPDATE: After washing my hair with the KeraCare for itchy/dry scalp my hair had MAJOR shrinkage. And it didn't feel good  It felt really dry. Trying to detangle in the shower felt like I was breaking hairs so I slathered my hair in some ORS Replinishing pack to help detangle. It felt a little better but that Kera Care was not my friend  It felt good under the dryer though. 

I then put in my leave in and restructurizer and it softened back up, a little more that I usually put in. Blowdrying is always easy after I do this. I haven't straightened yet but hopefully it will turn out well. Probably won't be as nice as after my Henna but we'll see. Update later


----------



## november wind (Feb 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I'M FEELING YA.  I HAVE TO USE PROTEIN EVERY WASH DAY.  HOW IS THE OCT/MT WORKING FOR YOU?



Hey Patricia.  It was a lesson learned.  The OCT/MT is working fantastic!  It seems to be making my new growth thick and strong  Usually I just put it on my scalp, but I also applied it to my hair tonight and the breakage stopped in it's tracks.  I love it  Hair went from zero back to 10


----------



## november wind (Feb 1, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> UPDATE: After washing my hair with the KeraCare for itchy/dry scalp my hair had MAJOR shrinkage. And it didn't feel good  It felt really dry. Trying to detangle in the shower felt like I was breaking hairs so I slathered my hair in some ORS Replinishing pack to help detangle. It felt a little better but that Kera Care was not my friend  It felt good under the dryer though.
> 
> I then put in my leave in and restructurizer and it softened back up, a little more that I usually put in. Blowdrying is always easy after I do this. I haven't straightened yet but hopefully it will turn out well. Probably won't be as nice as after my Henna but we'll see. Update later



Hope it turns out okay =)


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 2, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> UPDATE: After washing my hair with the KeraCare for itchy/dry scalp my hair had MAJOR shrinkage. And it didn't feel good  It felt really dry. Trying to detangle in the shower felt like I was breaking hairs so I slathered my hair in some ORS Replinishing pack to help detangle. It felt a little better but that Kera Care was not my friend  It felt good under the dryer though.
> 
> I then put in my leave in and restructurizer and it softened back up, a little more that I usually put in. Blowdrying is always easy after I do this. I haven't straightened yet but hopefully it will turn out well. Probably won't be as nice as after my Henna but we'll see. Update later



UPDATE: WOrst wash day EVER.... That KeraCare really did a number on my hair. Thank God i tried this product before buying a bottle of it because my PJ self was about to buy the huge bottle of it off of ebay. This stuff is TERRIBLE for my hair. It felt great though but after washing out my hair was pretty much hard, worse than any protein treatment I've ever done. Instead of being moisturized it was hard. It was even more difficult to straighten my hair I had so many little nots in my hair that pulled out multiple strands. I definatly believe today may have been a setback. Not major though. Each week my hair gets thicker but this was THE worse. Even after running my fingers through it I had more little knots all through my hair that hurt so bad and felt like I was snapping my hair off. 

How does my hair feel? I can't even give it a number. But I can give a products review, and KeraCare for Itchy Scalp is officially a thumbs down. NEVER again. I'm going to try to doctor my hair throughout the week with my Vatika coconut oil and see if the silkyness returns.

Why didn't anyone tell me this stuff was so bad? LOL! Ateyaaa fooled me


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay so I did a protein treatment on saturday with GVP Joico K-Pak. It was ok but I still had some breakage but it wasn't as bad as I though it would given that I had just removed my braids. Then I conditioned with GVP Conditioning Balm and my hair detangled beautifully. I would give my hair right now a 7.

I think I have to do protein treatments with every wash (twice weekly) rather than every other week. But so far so good.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Feb 2, 2009)

I just used Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Reconstuctor. I love this stuff. My shedding is almost gone just after one treatment. Since I am a MT/OCT user i will do this every two weeks. I tend to have strong hair so I dont think I'll get the protein overload. I use LOTS of moisturizing products also, mainly Keracare and AO HSR.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 2, 2009)

I washed and used aphogee 2 minute.  I'm always tempted to just stop there because my hair feels so good after applying it, but I then DCed with Alter ego garlic treatment and hairveda sitrinillah mix which worked really well.  I used more alter ego than sitrinillah, but hair felt strong with nice slip.  Will def be using that combo again.  I am also using mega tek and I kindda slacked off the last 3 days but I'll be back on my grind tonight.


----------



## divinempress (Feb 2, 2009)

UPDATE: So last week I used my conditioner (Essentious) for the first time and added an egg to it as a protein treatment, covering with a shower cap with no heat. This weekend I did a relaxer and had zero shedding in the shower which is so rare. But then during the air dry and blow dry process I had lots of shedding to make up for that   Not to mention that the egg and conditioner mixture is smelly and left particles in my hair after washing out...ICK!

I'll say i'm at a 7. Back to Emergencee I go.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 2, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I knew because my hair was weak. Not only a lot of shedding (from the root) but also breakage (from various points on the hair itself). I would comb my hair with a wide tooth comb and there would be hair all over the place. I attributed it to the cold weather, but it just got to be too much. There are different levels of protien deficiency, but I think mine was on the more severe side because I was having issues at the root and along the shaft. I used a hardcore treatment (aphogee 2 step) and have been trying to maintain since then. So far so good


 
JDandBeyond, what you were going through is exactly what I *am* going through.  When I comb my hair, the ends are always popping and breaking.  I see my hair all over the place.  Using castor oil on the ends helps, but it's still more breakage than it's supposed to be.  I think I actually have a moisture overload.  My conditioner (Herbal Essences Rainforest Flowers) has hydrolized wheat protein and hydrolized wheat starch as the 5th and 6th ingredients, respectively, but that isn't enough protein.  I have also been using mayonnaise (the supermarket kind) for 20-30 minutes on low heat.  Last night, I did a mayonnaise treatment for 30 minutes on medium heat, and there's still breakage.  There's less breakage because I combed my wet hair w/ my fingers instead of a comb, but there was still more breakage than there should have been.  Maybe I need to use a treatment that is marketed as a protein instead of using mayonnaise as my protein treatment.  Mayonnaise does work well on my hair, but maybe I need something more in terms of protein.

Having said that, I'm terrified of protein.  All the ones I've tried before (Mane and Tail, ORS Pak) have made my hair hard.  I know that's because I haven't really had a deep moisturizing conditioner.  I've just used an instant conditioner or ACV after the protein.  That's going to change, though.  This week, I'm going to Karen's Body Beautiful for a deep moisturizing conditioner, and I'm going to pick up the Aphoghee 2-minute Keratin reconstructor.

So, fearfully, I say, Patricia, sign me up too.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 2, 2009)

Just checking in....

I decided to switch my baggy product from Aphogee Pro Vit to BB w/ Castor Oil Moisturizer mixed with my own castor oil. I have changed my baggie regimen from all day to nights only. I think my hair has been getting too much moisture. My ends still have a little relaxer on them and I dont want them to break from moisture overload. I did two protein treatments last week, so I am taking a break this week. I applied Megatek to my scalp only with my Castor oil mixture. This is how my hair will be every day this month after cowashes, DCs, and protein treatments. I wear a headwrap 24-7 (stay-at- home mom). I am also switching my DC back to ORS this month.

I am officially starting  my Feburary fitness challenge today so I am taking a break from hair to focus on fitness this week. I will check in with you guys next Monday when I prepoo with egg and evoo overnight to clarify.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 2, 2009)

dc now with Lanza healing moisture co & colorful neutral protein filler for 1 hour without heat.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 2, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> JDandBeyond, what you were going through is exactly what I *am* going through. When I comb my hair, the ends are always popping and breaking. I see my hair all over the place. Using castor oil on the ends helps, but it's still more breakage than it's supposed to be. I think I actually have a moisture overload. My conditioner (Herbal Essences Rainforest Flowers) has hydrolized wheat protein and hydrolized wheat starch as the 5th and 6th ingredients, respectively, but that isn't enough protein. I have also been using mayonnaise (the supermarket kind) for 20-30 minutes on low heat. Last night, I did a mayonnaise treatment for 30 minutes on medium heat, and there's still breakage. There's less breakage because I combed my wet hair w/ my fingers instead of a comb, but there was still more breakage than there should have been. Maybe I need to use a treatment that is marketed as a protein instead of using mayonnaise as my protein treatment. Mayonnaise does work well on my hair, but maybe I need something more in terms of protein.
> 
> Having said that, I'm terrified of protein. *All the ones I've tried before (Mane and Tail, ORS Pak) have made my hair hard.* I know that's because I haven't really had a deep moisturizing conditioner. I've just used an instant conditioner or ACV after the protein. That's going to change, though. This week, I'm going to Karen's Body Beautiful for a deep moisturizing conditioner, and I'm going to pick up the Aphoghee 2-minute Keratin reconstructor.
> 
> So, fearfully, I say, Patricia, sign me up too.


 
It is scary when you know something is wrong, but just don't know the root of the problem/how to fix it.  

You may want to think about the state your hair was in when you used protein previously.  I say that because for me, ORS Replenishing Pak is not a hardcore protein and it actually leaves my hair very soft and manageable without following it up with any moisture.  I have never had a hard feeling post ORS, but everyone is different.  If your hair was in the same situation it is in now, then maybe some other form of protein would work better if those didnt work for you.  If you think you have moisture overload, then ORS shouldn't bring you all the way to the protein side because it is rather mild.  You may need something a little stronger like nexxus emergencee.  

I feel like I'm rambling now, but just listen to your hair.  It sounds like you are getting a handle of what is going on and what you need to do.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 2, 2009)

Neemo said:


> Just checking in....
> 
> I decided to switch my baggy product from Aphogee Pro Vit to BB w/ Castor Oil Moisturizer mixed with my own castor oil. I have changed my baggie regimen from all day to nights only. I think my hair has been getting too much moisture. My ends still have a little relaxer on them and I dont want them to break from moisture overload. I did two protein treatments last week, so I am taking a break this week. I applied Megatek to my scalp only with my Castor oil mixture. This is how my hair will be every day this month after cowashes, DCs, and protein treatments. I wear a headwrap 24-7 (stay-at- home mom). I am also switching my DC back to ORS this month.
> 
> *I am officially starting my Feburary fitness challenge today so I am taking a break from hair to focus on fitness this week. *I will check in with you guys next Monday when I prepoo with egg and evoo overnight to clarify.


 
It is so funny how you can come onto this forum for one thing, and get so many other things from it!  I have exactly 5 months and 1 day before I need to fit in a wedding dress, and your post actually helped motivate me.  I was thinking of all the excuses under the sun not to workout tonight, but that helped.  Thanks.  Also, your hair looks great in your siggy pic - very healthy and full.


----------



## november wind (Feb 2, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> UPDATE: WOrst wash day EVER.... That KeraCare really did a number on my hair. Thank God i tried this product before buying a bottle of it because my PJ self was about to buy the huge bottle of it off of ebay. This stuff is TERRIBLE for my hair. It felt great though but after washing out my hair was pretty much hard, worse than any protein treatment I've ever done. Instead of being moisturized it was hard. It was even more difficult to straighten my hair I had so many little nots in my hair that pulled out multiple strands. I definatly believe today may have been a setback. Not major though. Each week my hair gets thicker but this was THE worse. Even after running my fingers through it I had more little knots all through my hair that hurt so bad and felt like I was snapping my hair off.
> 
> How does my hair feel? I can't even give it a number. But I can give a products review, and KeraCare for Itchy Scalp is officially a thumbs down. NEVER again. I'm going to try to doctor my hair throughout the week with my Vatika coconut oil and see if the silkyness returns.
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me this stuff was so bad? LOL! Ateyaaa fooled me



Don't you hate when that happens?  I hope you can get your silkiness back.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 2, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> It is so funny how you can come onto this forum for one thing, and get so many other things from it! I have exactly 5 months and 1 day before I need to fit in a wedding dress, and your post actually helped motivate me. I was thinking of all the excuses under the sun not to workout tonight, but that helped. Thanks. Also, your hair looks great in your siggy pic - very healthy and full.


 
If you are interested, PM me and we can work together to get you into that dress.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sitting under my dryer right now with some Nioxin Reconstructive Mask on my hair - this thing is really tingling my scalp in a good way. I'll be DCing with some Biolage Conditioning balm I think.

I gorgot to add that I used my FAST protein poo by NISIM to wash with. My hair felt a bit stronger and thicker too. I wasn't using this for a while but now I think it's time to usae it up because I have like 3 bottles of it still left along with the conditioner.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 2, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> It is scary when you know something is wrong, but just don't know the root of the problem/how to fix it.
> 
> You may want to think about the state your hair was in when you used protein previously. I say that because for me, ORS Replenishing Pak is not a hardcore protein and it actually leaves my hair very soft and manageable without following it up with any moisture. I have never had a hard feeling post ORS, but everyone is different. If your hair was in the same situation it is in now, then maybe some other form of protein would work better if those didnt work for you. If you think you have moisture overload, then ORS shouldn't bring you all the way to the protein side because it is rather mild. You may need something a little stronger like nexxus emergencee.
> 
> I feel like I'm rambling now, but just listen to your hair. It sounds like you are getting a handle of what is going on and what you need to do.


 
I am a fine-haired natural.  Do you think Nexxus Emergencee would be okay for me?  I'm going to try the Aphogee 2-minute keratin first b/c I've heard that it specifically treats breakage and it isn't too heavy.  I'll keep Nexxus Emergencee in mind if you think it works for fine-haired naturals and Aphogee doesn't work.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 2, 2009)

Had a long weekend as well as a revelation - I am tired of messin' with my hair!!!  I am definitely cutting out some of the things I was doing...

From Friday night until Sunday morning - I had coconut oil in my hair until I washed it Sunday morning (getting ready for Superbowl party) I washed my hair with Nexxus Diametress Shampoo - used Aphogee 2 minute mixed with Kenra MC w/cap in shower (left in about 3-5 minutes) -rinsed-sprayed a little Joico Liquid reconstructor in my hand and massaged in my hair - rollerset w/lottabody- that is it....

Note to self: Less is MORE!!!


----------



## kandegirl (Feb 2, 2009)

This is really working. I've gone back to the whole Aphogee line w/ a lil Creme of Nature Shampoo mixed in and it's working wonders on my hair. I just got a relaxer a  week ago so this weekend I set my hair for a wedding I was in and it came out pretty so mostly protein and Nairobi setting foam (new find!) are a keeper for me.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 2, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> I am a fine-haired natural. Do you think Nexxus Emergencee would be okay for me? I'm going to try the Aphogee 2-minute keratin first b/c I've heard that it specifically treats breakage and it isn't too heavy. I'll keep Nexxus Emergencee in mind if you think it works for fine-haired naturals and Aphogee doesn't work.


 
I also LOVE Aphogee 2 min reconstructor.  It leaves my hair soft but strong without having to leave it in for hours and the smell is a bonus.  If you don't notice a change from that (which you may not notice a DRASTIC change from that after only one use, I more so noticed the difference with repeated use of the 2 minute reconstructor), then maybe give nexxus emergencee a try.  Immediately after use I noticed a difference in the strength of my hair with the emergencee.  Everyone is different so you may want to talk to someone who is natural.  I am also fine haired but I'm relaxed, and if I wasn't using mega tek, I would probably use nexxus emergencee every 2-3 weeks because it works that well for me following it with a moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> Don't you hate when that happens?  I hope you can get your silkiness back.



Definatly. I've really realized that PROTEIN is my BEST FRIEND!!!!!!!! Because every time I use something without it my hair is weak, light, fine, soft, but wack. I dunno just WACKNESS! I hate it. I can't wait until next week so I can wash my hair again. Gonna try the Aphogee 2 min this time.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> UPDATE: WOrst wash day EVER.... That KeraCare really did a number on my hair. Thank God i tried this product before buying a bottle of it because my PJ self was about to buy the huge bottle of it off of ebay. This stuff is TERRIBLE for my hair. It felt great though but after washing out my hair was pretty much hard, worse than any protein treatment I've ever done. Instead of being moisturized it was hard. It was even more difficult to straighten my hair I had so many little nots in my hair that pulled out multiple strands. I definatly believe today may have been a setback. Not major though. Each week my hair gets thicker but this was THE worse. Even after running my fingers through it I had more little knots all through my hair that hurt so bad and felt like I was snapping my hair off.
> 
> How does my hair feel? I can't even give it a number. But I can give a products review, and KeraCare for Itchy Scalp is officially a thumbs down. NEVER again. I'm going to try to doctor my hair throughout the week with my Vatika coconut oil and see if the silkyness returns.
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me this stuff was so bad? LOL! Ateyaaa fooled me


 aND i WAS ON THE EDGE OF MY SEAT WAITING FOR AND UPDATE.  THE PRODUCT SOUNDS LIKE A WINNER "ITCHY SCALP..."  GLAD YOU WARNED ME FIRST


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> Hey Patricia. It was a lesson learned. The OCT/MT is working fantastic! It seems to be making my new growth thick and strong Usually I just put it on my scalp, but I also applied it to my hair tonight and the breakage stopped in it's tracks. I love it Hair went from zero back to 10


 YOU KNOW I WANT SOME SO BAD.  TRYING VERY HAIR TO RESIST THE URGE.   I NEED A SALE OR SOMETHING TO HAPPEN WITH THAT PRODUCT.  60$ FOR ONE BOTTLE


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Okay so I did a protein treatment on saturday with GVP Joico K-Pak. It was ok but I still had some breakage but it wasn't as bad as I though it would given that I had just removed my braids. Then I conditioned with GVP Conditioning Balm and my hair detangled beautifully. I would give my hair right now a 7.
> 
> I think I have to do protein treatments with every wash (twice weekly) rather than every other week. But so far so good.


 I'M IN DISBELIEF TOO! PROTEIN EVERYTIME I WASH.  WHO WOULD HAVE KNOWN


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> aND i WAS ON THE EDGE OF MY SEAT WAITING FOR AND UPDATE.  THE PRODUCT SOUNDS LIKE A WINNER "ITCHY SCALP..."  GLAD YOU WARNED ME FIRST



Oh it definatly took care of my itchy scalp, yesterday. I feel kinda itchy again today so pffft! Whatever to that product


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> I just used Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Reconstuctor. I love this stuff. My shedding is almost gone just after one treatment. Since I am a MT/OCT user i will do this every two weeks. I tend to have strong hair so I dont think I'll get the protein overload. I use LOTS of moisturizing products also, mainly Keracare and AO HSR.


 SOUNDS GOOD. LET US KNOW HOW IT WORKS OUT ON YOUR NEXT WASH DAY.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> YOU KNOW I WANT SOME SO BAD.  TRYING VERY HAIR TO RESIST THE URGE.   I NEED A SALE OR SOMETHING TO HAPPEN WITH THAT PRODUCT.  60$ FOR ONE BOTTLE



You know what Trish, _(hope you don't mind - feels like we are family now)_  I am going to be the "angel on your shoulder"and *yes ma'am - I know you are grown and it is YOUR business *but - Don't you buy another thing!!! You have got your own mini-BSS in your bathroom (me too..) I know when we first began this challenge you had some caliber protein condishes -

Friend- I am going really need you to give them a chance to work and get the long term effects this is coming from one PJ to another with the utter most sincerity!!!  'Cuz when you get curious I get curious too...I know I got some good stuff in my stash and I am challenging myself to use it up (for a change)


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I washed and used aphogee 2 minute. I'm always tempted to just stop there because my hair feels so good after applying it, but I then DCed with Alter ego garlic treatment and hairveda sitrinillah mix which worked really well. I used more alter ego than sitrinillah, but hair felt strong with nice slip. Will def be using that combo again. I am also using mega tek and I kindda slacked off the last 3 days but I'll be back on my grind tonight.


 YEAH YOU GOT A HANDLE ON YOUR REGIMINE


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

divinempress said:


> UPDATE: So last week I used my conditioner (Essentious) for the first time and added an egg to it as a protein treatment, covering with a shower cap with no heat. This weekend I did a relaxer and had zero shedding in the shower which is so rare. But then during the air dry and blow dry process I had lots of shedding to make up for that  Not to mention that the egg and conditioner mixture is smelly and left particles in my hair after washing out...ICK!
> 
> I'll say i'm at a 7. Back to Emergencee I go.


WOWSERS.  YEAH I WOULD GO BACK TO EMERGENCEE TOO!.  NEXT WASH DAY WILL BE BETTER


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> JDandBeyond, what you were going through is exactly what I *am* going through. When I comb my hair, the ends are always popping and breaking. I see my hair all over the place. Using castor oil on the ends helps, but it's still more breakage than it's supposed to be. I think I actually have a moisture overload. My conditioner (Herbal Essences Rainforest Flowers) has hydrolized wheat protein and hydrolized wheat starch as the 5th and 6th ingredients, respectively, but that isn't enough protein. I have also been using mayonnaise (the supermarket kind) for 20-30 minutes on low heat. Last night, I did a mayonnaise treatment for 30 minutes on medium heat, and there's still breakage. There's less breakage because I combed my wet hair w/ my fingers instead of a comb, but there was still more breakage than there should have been. Maybe I need to use a treatment that is marketed as a protein instead of using mayonnaise as my protein treatment. Mayonnaise does work well on my hair, but maybe I need something more in terms of protein.
> 
> Having said that, I'm terrified of protein. All the ones I've tried before (Mane and Tail, ORS Pak) have made my hair hard. I know that's because I haven't really had a deep moisturizing conditioner. I've just used an instant conditioner or ACV after the protein. That's going to change, though. This week, I'm going to Karen's Body Beautiful for a deep moisturizing conditioner, and I'm going to pick up the Aphoghee 2-minute Keratin reconstructor.
> 
> So, fearfully, I say, Patricia, sign me up too.


OH YOU WILL BE FINE.  THE APHOGEE 2 MIN IS NOT A HARDCORE PROTEIN.  YOU KNOW I'M GOING TO BE ON THE EDGE OF MY SEAT WAITING ON YOU TO UPDATE US ON HOW THE PRODUCT WORKS FOR YOU. WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> It is so funny how you can come onto this forum for one thing, and get so many other things from it! I have exactly 5 months and 1 day before I need to fit in a wedding dress, and your post actually helped motivate me. I was thinking of all the excuses under the sun not to workout tonight, but that helped. Thanks. Also, your hair looks great in your siggy pic - very healthy and full.


 I REALLY NEED TO GET RID OF 5 TO 10PDS TOO.  I'M LIKING THE FEBURARY GOAL THINGIE


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I REALLY NEED TO GET RID OF 5 TO 10PDS TOO.  I'M LIKING THE FEBURARY GOAL THINGIE



I told you hair looked good in your siggy...Even your Fotki - (for those who have not seen it- check it out)


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm sitting under my dryer right now with some Nioxin Reconstructive Mask on my hair - this thing is really tingling my scalp in a good way. I'll be DCing with some Biolage Conditioning balm I think.
> 
> I gorgot to add that I used my FAST protein poo by NISIM to wash with. My hair felt a bit stronger and thicker too. I wasn't using this for a while but now I think it's time to usae it up because I have like 3 bottles of it still left along with the conditioner.


 ASK ME WHY WAS I ON NIOXIN WEBSITE TODAY THE ASSESSMENT PAGE SAYS I NEED THE NIOXIN SYSTEM 4.  I'M REALLY GOING TO TRY TO USE UP A LOT OF MY PRODUCTS BEFORE I BUY (I THINK) BUT ITS HARD.  THANKS FOR THE REVIEW


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Had a long weekend as well as a revelation - I am tired of messin' with my hair!!! I am definitely cutting out some of the things I was doing...
> 
> From Friday night until Sunday morning - I had coconut oil in my hair until I washed it Sunday morning (getting ready for Superbowl party) I washed my hair with Nexxus Diametress Shampoo - used Aphogee 2 minute mixed with Kenra MC w/cap in shower (left in about 3-5 minutes) -rinsed-sprayed a little Joico Liquid reconstructor in my hand and massaged in my hair - rollerset w/lottabody- that is it....
> 
> Note to self: Less is MORE!!!


 ON THE OTHER HAND, I WAS THINKING I WASN'T DOING ENOUGH TO MY HAIR.  I SHAMPOO 1X A WEEK AND MOISTURIZE 1 OR 2XPER WEEK.  I'M REALLY THINKING ABOUT STEPPING UP MY GAME TO AT LEAST 2X PER WEEK.  I'M STILL IN THE THINKING ABOUT IT STAGE.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

kandegirl said:


> This is really working. I've gone back to the whole Aphogee line w/ a lil Creme of Nature Shampoo mixed in and it's working wonders on my hair. I just got a relaxer a week ago so this weekend I set my hair for a wedding I was in and it came out pretty so mostly protein and Nairobi setting foam (new find!) are a keeper for me.


 YES MAAM.  GOOD TO HEAR:bouncegreI'M REALIZING WITH REPEATED USE OF CONDITIONING WITH PROTEIN AND THE LEAVE INS.  I DON'T NEED TO MOISTURIZE MY HAIR AS MUCH AS I USE TO.  MY HAIR IS HOLDING MOISTURE MUCH BETTER NOW.  KEEP US POSTED ON HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON YOUR NEXT SHAMPOO.  WHO KNOWS YOU MIGHT WANT TO JOIN!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I also LOVE Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. It leaves my hair soft but strong without having to leave it in for hours and the smell is a bonus. If you don't notice a change from that (which you may not notice a DRASTIC change from that after only one use, I more so noticed the difference with repeated use of the 2 minute reconstructor), then maybe give nexxus emergencee a try. Immediately after use I noticed a difference in the strength of my hair with the emergencee. Everyone is different so you may want to talk to someone who is natural. I am also fine haired but I'm relaxed, and if I wasn't using mega tek, I would probably use nexxus emergencee every 2-3 weeks because it works that well for me following it with a moisturizing deep conditioner.


 VERY GOOD ADVICE.  QUESTION  :  HOW LONG AND HOW MUCH OF THE EMERGENCEE DO YOU USE? THAT BOTTLE IS SO SMALL.  HOW LONG DO THE BOTTLE LAST YOU. THANKS


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> You know what Trish, _(hope you don't mind - feels like we are family now)_  I am going to be the "angel on your shoulder"and *yes ma'am - I know you are grown and it is YOUR business *but - Don't you buy another thing!!! You have got your own mini-BSS in your bathroom (me too..) I know when we first began this challenge you had some caliber protein condishes -
> 
> Friend- I am going really need you to give them a chance to work and get the long term effects this is coming from one PJ to another with the utter most sincerity!!! 'Cuz when you get curious I get curious too...I know I got some good stuff in my stash and I am challenging myself to use it up (for a change)


 I know you telling me the truth.  I got to take this one day at a time.  I have so many products its crazy and the thing about it I continue to use only a few.  I need to join you in a challenge to use my products up .  One week at a time.    Yeah we are friends.  Only a friend will tell the truth.  BUT GIRL I GOT TO GET ME SOME EMERGENCEEAND THATS IT.  Awwwww you so sweet I know my family think I'm LOONEY TUNNIE:scratchch


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I told you hair looked good in your siggy...Even your Fotki - (for those who have not seen it- check it out)


 so sweet


----------



## lennet93 (Feb 2, 2009)

I washed yesterday with GVP moisture shampoo..used aphogee 2 min for about 10 minutes..gvp moisture conditioner. DC'ed with GVP conditioning balm. I used GVP version of Redken Anti-snap mixed with a little kid organics shea butter moisturiser..wet wrapped and air dried. I'd rate how my hair felt at about a 7. I'm still having some breakageerplexed but over all my hair is doing much better.


----------



## november wind (Feb 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm sitting under my dryer right now with some Nioxin Reconstructive Mask on my hair - this thing is really tingling my scalp in a good way. I'll be DCing with some Biolage Conditioning balm I think.
> 
> I gorgot to add that I used my FAST protein poo by NISIM to wash with. My hair felt a bit stronger and thicker too. I wasn't using this for a while but now I think it's time to usae it up because I have like 3 bottles of it still left along with the conditioner.




Hi Aggie, that sounds great, can't wait to find out how it turns out.  I have a question.  What is NISIM?  I'm thinking about trying a protein poo.  Thanks =)


----------



## november wind (Feb 2, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Definatly. I've really realized that *PROTEIN is my BEST FRIEND*!!!!!!!! Because every time I use something without it my hair is weak, light, fine, soft, but wack. I dunno just WACKNESS! I hate it. I can't wait until next week so I can wash my hair again. Gonna try the Aphogee 2 min this time.



I realized the same thing this past weekend


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I know you telling me the truth.  I got to take this one day at a time.  I have so many products its crazy and the thing about it I continue to use only a few.  I need to join you in a challenge to use my products up .  One week at a time.    Yeah we are friends.  Only a friend will tell the truth.  BUT GIRL I GOT TO GET ME SOME EMERGENCEEAND THATS IT.  Awwwww you so sweet I know my family think I'm LOONEY TUNNIE:scratchch



We can have a challenge within a challenge - did you know that the Ultra Sheen Duo Tex has the same ingredients (almost) as Emergencee' (go on and do your thing sister -I have some emergencee' that I bought months ago, it is a wonderful product) - the main protein is Hydrolyzed Collagen..Girl - as far as my family is concerned - I am looney tunie....but I don't care!

 Look at how you have inspired these sisters (including myself) on this thread and how it has grown - that is all you - with your words of encouragement...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my heavens this thread blew up!  

I just took a slight protein break last weekend because I'm doing a henna gloss next weekend...and look what happened!  60 pages and over 13,000 views!! I think we are on to something


----------



## november wind (Feb 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> YOU KNOW I WANT SOME SO BAD.  TRYING VERY HAIR TO RESIST THE URGE.   I NEED A SALE OR SOMETHING TO HAPPEN WITH THAT PRODUCT.  60$ FOR ONE BOTTLE



The price threw me off for a long time, too.  It took me a while to decide if I wanted to try it.  I looked at my receipt and saw that I got a discount--about 10% or so--not much, but it helps a little.  Can't remember if it was a first time customer discount or an LHCF discount, though.  Hopefully someone knows if they're still giving the discounts?


----------



## november wind (Feb 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I told you hair looked good in your siggy...Even your Fotki - (for those who have not seen it- check it out)



Beautiful hair, indeed


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok ladies it's been a while since I posted in MY thread (lol, Patricia) Been busy.
Ok so I bought that darn Emergencee and used it last Thursday. My hair shed like a long haired dog from Thursday to Sunday night when I washed and DC again. It could have been three things 1) I didn't prepoo like I usually do since I know my hair loooves this especially when it's cold 2) I only left the Emerg on for about five minutes- now I know I could have left it on longer 3) I did not moisturize like I should have. My hair felt soft after I pooed and condished so apply my two cents worth of moisturizer, roller set my hair and called it a night. Girl, let me tell, my hair was hard like a hard-knocked life. My hair was straight breaking. Oh Emerg would have got kicked to the curb had not Ms. Sqzbly encouraged me to give it a chance and gave a sista some advice on how to use it.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 2, 2009)

Part 2

Soo...
On Sunday I decided again to conquer this here thing. I prepooed with my Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask mixed with melted shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil and honey. Left that on for a good 30 minutes. Washed with Joico Clarifying and Chelating poo heart2:it), followed it with CON green stuff, Roux porosity control (thanks again Ms. Sqzbly, I was about to put this in my grave yard since it left my hair feeling very tangly and rough but when I looked back on a post from long ago, you advised to use it before DC) and DC with SE Mega Cholesterol.My hair finally felt worth the money I have put into it. So now I want to encourage us all to listen to you hair and use the right products the right way. Also since protein is our friend I don't think Mr. Protein would mind if we befriended Mr. Moisture and take him out on a date. In other words, ADEQUATELY MOISTURIZE YOUR HAIR!  It will thank you for it.
That's all for now.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I washed yesterday with GVP moisture shampoo..used aphogee 2 min for about 10 minutes..gvp moisture conditioner. DC'ed with GVP conditioning balm. I used GVP version of Redken Anti-snap mixed with a little kid organics shea butter moisturiser..wet wrapped and air dried. I'd rate how my hair felt at about a 7. I'm still having some breakageerplexed but over all my hair is doing much better.


 I used some GVP amino poo a couple weeks ago and I thought I was going to pass out.  Honey my hair was so over moisturized it was crazy.  I had to condition 3 different times to get my hair back strong.  Never ever again


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> We can have a challenge within a challenge - did you know that the Ultra Sheen Duo Tex has the same ingredients (almost) as Emergencee' (go on and do your thing sister -I have some emergencee' that I bought months ago, it is a wonderful product) - the main protein is Hydrolyzed Collagen..Girl - as far as my family is concerned - I am looney tunie....but I don't care!
> 
> Look at how you have inspired these sisters (including myself) on this thread and how it has grown - that is all you - with your words of encouragement...


  ITS YOU BEAUTIFUL LADIES!  Hey thats cool cause I love Duo Tex. I didn't know it had the same active ingredients.  Thanks.  Yes we need to have a side challenge.  I'm wondering if it would be fair to say "no new products" or "use up your products" or "one purchase per month"  side challenge. You know I need it


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh my heavens this thread blew up!
> 
> I just took a slight protein break last weekend because I'm doing a henna gloss next weekend...and look what happened! 60 pages and over 13,000 views!! I think we are on to something


 Yes this is overdue information for some of us and just in time for others.  Yawl the best!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Ok ladies it's been a while since I posted in MY thread (lol, Patricia) Been busy.
> Ok so I bought that darn Emergencee and used it last Thursday. My hair shed like a long haired dog from Thursday to Sunday night when I washed and DC again. It could have been three things 1) I didn't prepoo like I usually do since I know my hair loooves this especially when it's cold 2) I only left the Emerg on for about five minutes- now I know I could have left it on longer 3) I did not moisturize like I should have. My hair felt soft after I pooed and condished so apply my two cents worth of moisturizer, roller set my hair and called it a night. Girl, let me tell, my hair was hard like a hard-knocked life. My hair was straight breaking. Oh Emerg would have got kicked to the curb had not Ms. Sqzbly encouraged me to give it a chance and gave a sista some advice on how to use it.


You have been officially crowned comedian.  Glad to see you back.  Keep it coming I need to be discouraged on buying new productsI think I'm going to do the 10 step 12 step whatever you call it.  I need rehab.  no more drugs, i mean products.


----------



## first2grace (Feb 2, 2009)

I know I'm late...but I want in! The results posted are awesome! I have been stepping up my own protein game lately and my hair is doing much better! I dont know why I ever stopped, I guess the idea of protein overload scared the bejesus outta me, though I have not experienced it personally.

I use megatek almost daily. 
When I wash I use Nexxus Diametress (the old bottle) every other wash and nioxin step 3 poo on the other washes.  
My leave-ins are aphogee pro-vitamin and a bit of the green tea keratin mist
I alternate between Garnier Fructis Moisturizing Condish and HE LTR after I wash.
The only moisture I put in is when I DC with Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment twice a week.
I also use Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Once a week to counteract the shedding from the MT.
I am on a NO HEAT regimen! I airdry either wrapped in a scarf or out wild and free.

P.S. I am a relaxed head, but my last relaxer was severely underprocessed and I think I love it!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Part 2
> 
> Soo...
> On Sunday I decided again to conquer this here thing. I prepooed with my Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask mixed with melted shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil and honey. Left that on for a good 30 minutes. Washed with Joico Clarifying and Chelating poo heart2:it), followed it with CON green stuff, Roux porosity control (thanks again Ms. Sqzbly, I was about to put this in my grave yard since it left my hair feeling very tangly and rough but when I looked back on a post from long ago, you advised to use it before DC) and DC with SE Mega Cholesterol.My hair finally felt worth the money I have put into it. So now I want to encourage us all to listen to you hair and use the right products the right way. Also since protein is our friend I don't think Mr. Protein would mind if we befriended Mr. Moisture and take him out on a date. In other words, ADEQUATELY MOISTURIZE YOUR HAIR! It will thank you for it.
> That's all for now.


 Oh dang.  I thought you was the only one that didn't like emergencee.    So glad it worked out.  Yes Weese gots tu use moisture.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 2, 2009)

first2grace said:


> I know I'm late...but I want in! The results posted are awesome! I have been stepping up my own protein game lately and my hair is doing much better! I dont know why I ever stopped, I guess the idea of protein overload scared the bejesus outta me, though I have not experienced it personally.
> 
> I use megatek almost daily.
> When I wash I use Nexxus Diametress (the old bottle) every other wash and nioxin step 3 poo on the other washes.
> ...


Sure it will be nice for you to join. Welcome.  Feel free to join in and share the products that has been working for you.  Sounds like you have a good regimine with good products.  After we shampoo we rate how our hair feels on a scale of 1-10 and analyze how we can optimize our results.  Things seem to be looking up for most of us.  We just trying to keep the setbacks to a minimum.


----------



## first2grace (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Patricia! I am in need of a wash, MT has my hair itching like crazy, but I am being uber lazy  I'll probably DC overnight tomorrow and wash on Wednesday!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> Hi Aggie, that sounds great, can't wait to find out how it turns out. I have a question. What is NISIM? I'm thinking about trying a protein poo. Thanks =)


 
Here's a link to the shampoo and conditioner I am talking about http://www.salonweb.com/fast/ or http://www.nisimhair.com/fast/ - this site has it wayyyy cheaper. I purchase fom this last site.

And here is another detailing what they do http://www.nisim.com/catalog/26 - this site is the mother site and it explains how fast they work. I don't purchase from this site. 

This really worked when I was consistent with it's usage. I am so happy to know now that protein is really my friend and so now I am happy to be using them again because of this challenge. Before I was afraid that I would use too much protein and end up with protein-overload, but not anymore. I cannot wait to see what new results I'll get from this again.


----------



## november wind (Feb 2, 2009)

Going to check it out now.  Thanks, Aggie!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2009)

tonight when i get home i am going to pre poo with coconut milk mixed with honey and castor oil. then i will shampoo and then do a treatment with joico reconstructor. then i will follow up with a moisturizing treatment. my hair has really been on a roll lately. and i have been using protein alot. either as a pre poo and a treatment and my hair is loving it.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> Going to check it out now. Thanks, Aggie!


 
You're quite welcomed honey!


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 3, 2009)

So I bought some garlic shampoo yesterday, do y'all think I should got the garlic treatment? Today I will go to Sally (snow or no snow) and get the Ultra Sheen Duo Tex. I want to mix it with my GVP Joico K-Pak. This is my plan for today:

Wash with garlic shampoo and CON (to cover the smell)
Do a protein treatment with my mixture of K-Pak and Duo Tex also add castor oil to this
Final DC with GVP conditioning Balm
Moisturize with Hawaiian silky 14-1

What do y'all think?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 3, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> So I bought some garlic shampoo yesterday, do y'all think I should got the garlic treatment? Today I will go to Sally (snow or no snow) and get the Ultra Sheen Duo Tex. I want to mix it with my GVP Joico K-Pak. This is my plan for today:
> 
> Wash with garlic shampoo and CON (to cover the smell)
> Do a protein treatment with my mixture of K-Pak and Duo Tex also add castor oil to this
> ...



Hi Friend! 

If I may - I don't recommend mixing the Ultra Sheen Duo Tex with the K-Pak - they are both heavy proteins - I would use either on or the other and your follow up is fine with the conditioning balm, etc...

The garlic shampoo should be enough considering you have such good protein condishes. CON is the perfect follow up for this shampoo as it can make your hair tangled and hard...

HTH


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 3, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friend!
> 
> If I may - I don't recommend mixing the Ultra Sheen Duo Tex with the K-Pak - they are both heavy proteins - I would use either on or the other and your follow up is fine with the conditioning balm, etc...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Sqzbly, I won't mix them then. So I'll do the Garlic and CON then K-Pak and follow it up with my conditioning balm tonite. I will post after I finish this treatment.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm still shedding even after using Emergencee ... I'm doing another treatment this weekend.  The last time i used it was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 3, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Thanks Sqzbly, I won't mix them then. So I'll do the Garlic and CON then K-Pak and follow it up with my conditioning balm tonite. I will post after I finish this treatment.




That sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

Just stopping in.  I've been away for a little while.  Missed you guys!  Sadly, I had a loss in my family but we're recovering well.  I'd braided my hair up but now I miss my hair and am thinking of taking my braids out.  Especially since my Joico K-Pak just arrived.  Plus I recently saw a roller set video that has me just itching to try one!!  I wanna roller set and silk wrap my natural hair and see what's what.  I wanna see if all this henna, joico and th like is making my hair any fuller.  lol.  This hair stuff is just soooooo fun.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2009)

chebaby said:


> tonight when i get home i am going to pre poo with coconut milk mixed with honey and castor oil. then i will shampoo and then do a treatment with joico reconstructor. then i will follow up with a moisturizing treatment. my hair has really been on a roll lately. and i have been using protein alot. either as a pre poo and a treatment and my hair is loving it.


 Good to hear


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> So I bought some garlic shampoo yesterday, do y'all think I should got the garlic treatment? Today I will go to Sally (snow or no snow) and get the Ultra Sheen Duo Tex. I want to mix it with my GVP Joico K-Pak. This is my plan for today:
> 
> Wash with garlic shampoo and CON (to cover the smell)
> Do a protein treatment with my mixture of K-Pak and Duo Tex also add castor oil to this
> ...


Its so many knowlegable ladies on this board. The advice I got was to read the directions on the package. It seems like I should already know thatbut I guess not. Anyway GYMFREAK pointed out that joico kpak works in 5 min increments. So it actually stop working after 5 min. If you need more protein treatment after that. Rinse and Reapply again for 5 min,and again, and again.........if needed. The same for DUO tex. It says leave on for 10 min and don't tangle hair. Both are good products. no need to mix them. Let us know how it works out! I know I don't always go by the book but in this case I do go by the directions


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2009)

Marbel said:


> I'm still shedding even after using Emergencee ... I'm doing another treatment this weekend. The last time i used it was 3 weeks ago.


 My neice has been complaining about shedding more than normal.  Have you been wearing a hat outdoors cause the cold air can wreak your hair.  How about a weekly treatment?  Did the shedding stop after the first treatment?  What about a good protein leave in?  I've been using aphogee leave in and aphogee green tea reconstructor faithfully after my DC.  Are you using any growth aids?  sometime it will speed up your growth and also speed up the hairs you shed too! Just a few things to think about


----------



## Patricia (Feb 3, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just stopping in. I've been away for a little while. Missed you guys! Sadly, I had a loss in my family but we're recovering well. I'd braided my hair up but now I miss my hair and am thinking of taking my braids out. Especially since my Joico K-Pak just arrived. Plus I recently saw a roller set video that has me just itching to try one!! I wanna roller set and silk wrap my natural hair and see what's what. I wanna see if all this henna, joico and th like is making my hair any fuller. lol. This hair stuff is just soooooo fun.


 Sorry to hear about your loss.  My prayers are with you and your family.  Its hard for me to wear braids too! Keep us posted


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 3, 2009)

Marbel said:


> I'm still shedding even after using Emergencee ... I'm doing another treatment this weekend. The last time i used it was 3 weeks ago.


 
Hi Marbel, protein does nothing for shedding. It only stops the breakage. Shedding is a normal part of a hair's life cycle. Do a search on shedding. If you feel that you are shedding excessively then you could try a garlic treatment or take garlic supplements. 

A lot of ladies swear by coffee or tea rinses, you can do a search on these methods. Just be careful because you do not want protein overload.


----------



## sonia1965 (Feb 3, 2009)

On Saturday night I used my MT/OCT mix and baggied overnight, rinsed out in the morning and DC'd with a sulfate and paraben free hydrating conditioner mixed with honey for about 2 hours. Hair felt like a 7 afterward. this will be a good midweek treatment for me.

Tonight I pre-pood with a garlic oil (garlic infused in sweet almond oil) with heat for 20mins, shampooed with Infusium 23 for color treated hair, followed by Aphogee 2min Keratin reconstructor and baggied for 45mins. I detangled with the Aphogee in and then rinsed out. Moisturised and sealed with JBCO then twisted my hair. I saw less than 10 of my broken curlies in my hands!! I give this a 10!! 

Will use Motions CPR next and see how that goes.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 3, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Its so many knowlegable ladies on this board. The advice I got was to read the directions on the package. It seems like I should already know thatbut I guess not. *Anyway GYMFREAK pointed out that joico kpak works in 5 min increments*. So it actually stop working after 5 min. If you need more protein treatment after that. Rinse and Reapply again for 5 min,and again, and again.........if needed. The same for DUO tex. It says leave on for 10 min and don't tangle hair. Both are good products. no need to mix them. Let us know how it works out! I know I don't always go by the book but in this case I do go by the directions


 
I had no clue about the bolded. Thanks Trish


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 3, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OH YOU WILL BE FINE. THE APHOGEE 2 MIN IS NOT A HARDCORE PROTEIN. YOU KNOW I'M GOING TO BE ON THE EDGE OF MY SEAT WAITING ON YOU TO UPDATE US ON HOW THE PRODUCT WORKS FOR YOU. WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE


 
I bought the Aphogee 2 min. today & I'm going to Karen's Body Beautiful for the Luscious Locks Hair Mask on Friday.  I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok so I did my protein treatment yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. The amount of breakage I usually get was cut in half yay! The conditioning balm detangled my hair and my ng laid flat on my head (I'm 14 weeks post and have about 2 inches ng).

I'm so happy. So I did the ponytail roller set and it was iffy at best, I'll try it again. So today I'd give my hair an 8, which is good


----------



## Mis007 (Feb 4, 2009)

_I would like to join protein is most defo my friend.  My regime consists of protein almost daily..._

_Co-wash daily; moist/protein conditioner alternatively joico 3min recon.._
_Wash twice a week;_
_Protein treatments; Nexxus, Joico recon._
_Leave-in daily; Joico liquid reconstructor, coconut oil to seal_
_DC weekly; homemade receipe_

_My hair is thriving with current regime...._


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't have anything protein related, just wanted to say hi! I was so busy at work yesterday I didn't get to post anything all day, I felt like I was going through withdrawl...


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 4, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

I shampooed today with lanza healing strength and deep conditioned with lanza healing strength conditioner for 1 hour. My hair is drying right now but it looks and feels like a 10.....yay for protein!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2009)

*OT: **To all the ladies that have joined the deep conditioning challenge, just a little note I'd like to part with you. The original DC challenge thread is now closed - I have asked the mods to lock it as I have started a new one here* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=334771, *so if there are any other DC challengers that are a part of this challenge, besides Patricia and myself, please post in the link included here. Thanks ladies. *

Now on to my protein update: I have been applying MT to my scalp and hair nightly and washing out the following morning. My hair has virtually no breakage. MT is most definately the truth as an overnight pre-poo. I follow up with a moisturizing DC with every wash. I have to keep the moisture/protein balance strong if I want to keep hair on my head.


----------



## november wind (Feb 4, 2009)

Patricia said:


> My neice has been complaining about shedding more than normal.  Have you been wearing a hat outdoors cause the cold air can wreak your hair.  How about a weekly treatment?  Did the shedding stop after the first treatment?  What about a good protein leave in?  I've been using aphogee leave in and aphogee green tea reconstructor faithfully after my DC.  *Are you using any growth aids?  sometime it will speed up your growth and also speed up the hairs you shed too! Just a few things to think about*



IA with the bolded.  That's why I haven't been too concerned with the shedding I've had.



tishee said:


> Just checking in ladies,
> 
> I shampooed today with lanza healing strength and deep conditioned with lanza healing strength conditioner for 1 hour. My hair is drying right now but it looks and feels like a 10.....yay for protein!



Isn't it great when the result is a 10?



Aggie said:


> *OT: **To all the ladies that have joined the deep conditioning challenge, just a little note I'd like to part with you. The original DC challenge thread is now closed - I have asked the mods to lock it as I have started a new one here* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=334771, *so if there are any other DC challengers that are a part of this challenge, besides Patricia and myself, please post in the link included here. Thanks ladies. *
> 
> Now on to my protein update: I have been applying MT to my scalp and hair nightly and washing out the following morning. My hair has virtually no breakage. MT is most definately the truth as an overnight pre-poo. I follow up with a moisturizing DC with every wash. *I have to keep the moisture/protein balance strong if I want to keep hair on my head.*



Same for me, too.  You've reminded me I wanted to try the MT as a prepoo.  If I remember I'll do it tonight


----------



## aja1121 (Feb 4, 2009)

2nd update:

I washed with the Mastey Restore Shampoo, deep conditioned with Pantene R&N Mask and then followed with Aphoghee Green Tea Keratin Reconstructor and their Pro-Vitamin Leave in.

My hair felt softer then my last update, but I still haven't reached my goal of 10.  I think I will by my next wash.


----------



## lennet93 (Feb 4, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> *I have the silicon mix DC but since it has some protein in it, I was wondering if this would be a good follow-up to the Aphpgee 2 min recon...glad you posted this*




Yes this is what I use to follow up with and my hair feels great. Give it a try, let me know how it works for you.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 4, 2009)

Now that I'm stretching, I need to up my protein until I relax, every other week.

Can you add the new Protein Silicon Mix (in a tub). Note: It's not the regular Silicon Mix Deep Conditioner. They now carry this new Protein Silicon Mix product. I picked some up in Jersey City and LOVED it!!


----------



## lennet93 (Feb 4, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Now that I'm stretching, I need to up my protein until I relax, every other week.
> 
> Can you add the new Protein Silicon Mix (in a tub). Note: It's not the regular Silicon Mix Deep Conditioner. They now carry this new *Protein Silicon Mix product.* I picked some up in Jersey City and LOVED it!!




Ohh I have been "eyeing" this in the BSS..tell us more about it..


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

sonia1965 said:


> On Saturday night I used my MT/OCT mix and baggied overnight, rinsed out in the morning and DC'd with a sulfate and paraben free hydrating conditioner mixed with honey for about 2 hours. Hair felt like a 7 afterward. this will be a good midweek treatment for me.
> 
> Tonight I pre-pood with a garlic oil (garlic infused in sweet almond oil) with heat for 20mins, shampooed with Infusium 23 for color treated hair, followed by Aphogee 2min Keratin reconstructor and baggied for 45mins. I detangled with the Aphogee in and then rinsed out. Moisturised and sealed with JBCO then twisted my hair. I saw less than 10 of my broken curlies in my hands!! I give this a 10!!
> 
> Will use Motions CPR next and see how that goes.


You doing really good with your regimine.  Keep it up!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> I had no clue about the bolded. Thanks Trish


 You are welcome.  That was very helpful info.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> I bought the Aphogee 2 min. today & I'm going to Karen's Body Beautiful for the Luscious Locks Hair Mask on Friday. I'll let you guys know how it goes.



 Sounds good!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Ok so I did my protein treatment yesterday and I was pleasantly surprised. The amount of breakage I usually get was cut in half yay! The conditioning balm detangled my hair and my ng laid flat on my head (I'm 14 weeks post and have about 2 inches ng).
> 
> I'm so happy. So I did the ponytail roller set and it was iffy at best, I'll try it again. So today I'd give my hair an 8, which is good


That sounds like progress to me!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

Mis007 said:


> _I would like to join protein is most defo my friend. My regime consists of protein almost daily..._
> 
> _Co-wash daily; moist/protein conditioner alternatively joico 3min recon.._
> _Wash twice a week;_
> ...


WELCOME I WILL ADD YOU TO THE CHALLENGE.  SOUND LIKE YOU HAVE A GREAT REGIMINE THATS WORKING FOR YOU .  GOOD TO HEAR YOU ALREADY ON THE RIGHT TRACK.  CHECK IN AND RATE YOU HAIR EXPERIENCE ON YOUR WASH DAY.   WE LIKE TO HEAR YOUR REVIEWS ON DIFFERENT PRODUCTS YOU HAVE TRYED.  KEEP ON PUSHING FORWARD.  WE GOING TO MEET OUR GOALS SOON!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Don't have anything protein related, just wanted to say hi! I was so busy at work yesterday I didn't get to post anything all day, I felt like I was going through withdrawl...


 ITS FUNNY CAUSE I'VE BEEN KINDA BUSY TOO!  I MISS WHEN I'M NOT HERE


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

tishee said:


> Just checking in ladies,
> 
> I shampooed today with lanza healing strength and deep conditioned with lanza healing strength conditioner for 1 hour. My hair is drying right now but it looks and feels like a 10.....yay for protein!


  THAT IS SO COOL


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *OT: **To all the ladies that have joined the deep conditioning challenge, just a little note I'd like to part with you. The original DC challenge thread is now closed - I have asked the mods to lock it as I have started a new one here* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=334771, *so if there are any other DC challengers that are a part of this challenge, besides Patricia and myself, please post in the link included here. Thanks ladies. *
> 
> Now on to my protein update: I have been applying MT to my scalp and hair nightly and washing out the following morning. My hair has virtually no breakage. MT is most definately the truth as an overnight pre-poo. I follow up with a moisturizing DC with every wash. I have to keep the moisture/protein balance strong if I want to keep hair on my head.


THANKS AGGIE.  I THINK I'LL SUBSCRIBE SO I DON'T LOSE IT.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

aja1121 said:


> 2nd update:
> 
> I washed with the Mastey Restore Shampoo, deep conditioned with Pantene R&N Mask and then followed with Aphoghee Green Tea Keratin Reconstructor and their Pro-Vitamin Leave in.
> 
> My hair felt softer then my last update, but I still haven't reached my goal of 10. I think I will by my next wash.


 Oh wow your hair looks like a 10 in your siggy!  beautiful


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Now that I'm stretching, I need to up my protein until I relax, every other week.
> 
> Can you add the new Protein Silicon Mix (in a tub). Note: It's not the regular Silicon Mix Deep Conditioner. They now carry this new Protein Silicon Mix product. I picked some up in Jersey City and LOVED it!!


will do! thanks


----------



## jreagins (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi ladies,
So this morning I pre-poo'd with the RHRT (Roux Hair Repair Treatment) for about 10 minutes with no heat, rinsed and now I'm steaming it up with CB (Conditioning Balm) for 30 minutes. Next step is to rollerset with a leave in moisture mix of Rosemary Tea and Aloe Vera Juice, and Silk Remedy, then Silk Wrap (saran wrap).


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 5, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Hi ladies,
> So this morning I pre-poo'd with the RHRT (Roux Hair Repair Treatment) for about 10 minutes with no heat, rinsed and now I'm steaming it up with CB (*Conditioning Balm*) for 30 minutes. Next step is to rollerset with a leave in moisture mix of Rosemary Tea and Aloe Vera Juice, and Silk Remedy, then Silk Wrap (saran wrap).


 
Did you use the GVP conditioning balm?  I DCed with that last night for the first time and wasn't THAT impressed.  I was so excited because of the reviews (and the price), but it was just OK.  I would use it again if I was out of my other products, but my hair just felt OK, nothing special.  I kept it in for 1 hour without heat while I worked out.


----------



## jreagins (Feb 5, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Did you use the GVP conditioning balm? I DCed with that last night for the first time and wasn't THAT impressed. I was so excited because of the reviews (and the price), but it was just OK. I would use it again if I was out of my other products, but my hair just felt OK, nothing special. I kept it in for 1 hour without heat while I worked out.


 
Yes it was the GVP. It doesnt do much for slip, which is why I use Aussie Moist Conditioner to detangle. For me the actual moisture benefits are what makes this so wonderful! I've used it with heat and without and I like it both ways.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 5, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Yes it was the GVP. It doesnt do much for slip, which is why I use Aussie Moist Conditioner to detangle. For me the actual moisture benefits are what makes this so wonderful! I've used it with heat and without and I like it both ways.


 
Thanks.  I applied my lacio leave in and then braided up to air dry so I couldn't really tell how it worked for me moisture wise, I was definitely going by slip and "softness" factor.  I'll give it another try, plus the pj in me purchased that aussie moist and that is on the try list as well lol.


----------



## jreagins (Feb 5, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Thanks. I applied my lacio leave in and then braided up to air dry so I couldn't really tell how it worked for me moisture wise, I was definitely going by slip and "softness" factor. I'll give it another try, plus the pj in me purchased that aussie moist and that is on the try list as well lol.


 
No problem! I love the GVPCB and that Aussie ALWAYS delivers on slippage . It was my primary DC until I found GVPCB, DONT SLEEP ON AUSSIE IT WILL PUT YOU IN *MOISTURE OVERLOAD* ESPECIALLY IF LEFT IN FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME. Good stuff, though, really good.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 5, 2009)

I prepoo with AO GPB overnight - rinsed this morning shampooed then left on Kenra MC (few minutes) rinsed followed up with K-PAK Liquid Recon...rollerset..


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 5, 2009)

jreagins said:


> No problem! I love the GVPCB and that Aussie ALWAYS delivers on slippage . It was my primary DC until I found GVPCB, DONT SLEEP ON AUSSIE IT WILL PUT YOU IN *MOISTURE OVERLOAD* ESPECIALLY IF LEFT IN FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME. Good stuff, though, really good.


 
Good to know.  I will mix the two next week and see what happens.  Probably leave them in for an hour no heat.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 5, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Hi ladies,
> So this morning I pre-poo'd with the RHRT (Roux Hair Repair Treatment) for about 10 minutes with no heat, rinsed and now I'm steaming it up with CB (Conditioning Balm) for 30 minutes. Next step is to rollerset with a leave in moisture mix of Rosemary Tea and Aloe Vera Juice, and Silk Remedy, then Silk Wrap (saran wrap).


 Ok how did it come outTrying to be patient


----------



## Patricia (Feb 5, 2009)

jreagins said:


> No problem! I love the GVPCB and that Aussie ALWAYS delivers on slippage . It was my primary DC until I found GVPCB, DONT SLEEP ON AUSSIE IT WILL PUT YOU IN *MOISTURE OVERLOAD* ESPECIALLY IF LEFT IN FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME. Good stuff, though, really good.


you know I got issues.  I cant buy no more products. You know I'll be running to go get me some aussie


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 5, 2009)

Patricia said:


> you know I got issues. I cant buy no more products. You know I'll be running to go get me some aussie


 
But it is cheaper than most so it doesn't count!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 5, 2009)

Patricia said:


> you know I got issues.  I cant buy no more products. You know I'll be running to go get me some aussie



.....


----------



## Patricia (Feb 5, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> But it is cheaper than most so it doesn't count!


 Ok you tempting me


----------



## Patricia (Feb 5, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> .....


you know I'm just kiddin.  but JD said........


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 5, 2009)

Patricia said:


> you know I'm just kiddin.  but JD said........




I did not say a word...just observing...


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG y'all...

I think I overdid it. I have been using the Aphogee 2 Minute Treatment 1x a week for the last few weeks. Last night after my DC (with CON Nourishing which has no protein), my hair was shedding and breaking like crazy!  Wet and dry. It was sooo hard to detangle. I never have a problem detangling. 

I've never seen anything like it. The strands didn't even look like they normally do. I should have known not to use it so much! I've never done well with protein. I should have used it once a month at most. 

So, I have to cut back and correct what I'm assuming is overload. Hope it doesn't take long.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 6, 2009)

daephae said:


> OMG y'all...
> 
> I think I overdid it. I have been using the Aphogee 2 Minute Treatment 1x a week for the last few weeks. Last night after my DC (with CON Nourishing which has no protein), my hair was shedding and breaking like crazy!  Wet and dry. It was sooo hard to detangle. I never have a problem detangling.
> 
> ...



Oh my!!! The 2 minute giving you overload......I have been using both this and my MT during the week but then again I sleep in my moisturizing DCs (either AO HSR or Kenra MC) - I have also mixed up the 2 minute or Keraphix with my moisturizing condish - But Daephae - I know you know your hair but I can't really see where you hair warrants a lot of protein - it looks very healthy (every picture I have seen so far)


----------



## beans4reezy (Feb 6, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I have been using both this and my MT during the week but then again I sleep in my moisturizing DCs (either AO HSR or Kenra MC) - I have also mixed up the 2 minute or Keraphix with my moisturizing condish - But Daephae - I know you know your hair but I can't really see where you hair warrants a lot of protein - it looks very healthy (every picture I have seen so far)


 
I apply MT to my scalp daily, but I want (need) to start incorporating protein to the entire length of my hair to give it strength.  Is it okay to apply the Aphogee 2 minute weekly while I use the MT? If I make sure to follow up with a moisturizing DC, I should be fine, right? Or should I up my DC's 2x a week?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 6, 2009)

daephae said:


> OMG y'all...
> 
> I think I overdid it. I have been using the Aphogee 2 Minute Treatment 1x a week for the last few weeks. Last night after my DC (with CON Nourishing which has no protein), my hair was shedding and breaking like crazy!  Wet and dry. It was sooo hard to detangle. I never have a problem detangling.
> 
> ...


 I agree .  You know your hair.  Wow I can use aphogee 2 min cause its moisturizing to me.  Yes if you need to cut back do so and then evaluate your hair.  You may only need to use every other week.  Keep us posted.  Thanks


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 6, 2009)

beans4reezy said:


> I apply MT to my scalp daily, but I want (need) to start incorporating protein to the entire length of my hair to give it strength.  Is it okay to apply the Aphogee 2 minute weekly while I use the MT? If I make sure to follow up with a moisturizing DC, I should be fine, right? Or should I up my DC's 2x a week?



HI BFR…

 I would not do it daily – you can actually use the MT on the lengths of your hair and make sure that you deep condition for a little while afterwards.  What I think most people forget that even though it is safe enough for humans  - it is made for horses so imagine horse hair in comparison to our hair…. When I use MT as a deep condish I don’t necessarily put it on my scalp but I use enough where I know that it has penetrated my scalp as I put on a plastic cap and get under my heating cap or hair dryer – I don’t really leave it on longer than 15 -30 minutes and then I deep condish no less than a hour – max being overnight…

 With regard to using the 2 minute – I personally would not do both at the same time – I would do one or the other. I noticed that you are applying the MT to your scalp everyday (we don’t want to do the protein condish that often) – I do my protein dc about 2-3 times a week – depending on my mood but I always do some sort of overnight with some sort of moisturizing dc – (Kind of favor the AO HSR -sometimes I let it dry in my hair) and rinse in the morning  

 HTH


----------



## Patricia (Feb 6, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> HI BFR…
> 
> I would not do it daily – you can actually use the MT on the lengths of your hair and make sure that you deep condition for a little while afterwards. What I think most people forget that even though it is safe enough for humans - it is made for horses so imagine horse hair in comparison to our hair…. When I use MT as a deep condish I don’t necessarily put it on my scalp but I use enough where I know that it has penetrated my scalp as I put on a plastic cap and get under my heating cap or hair dryer – I don’t really leave it on longer than 15 -30 minutes and then I deep condish no less than a hour – max being overnight…
> 
> ...


Good advice Thanks


----------



## Tigerlily25 (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, I used MegaTek and now my hair is a mess! I applied to my scalp and left it on overnight on wet hair with a plastic cap. Before applying MT, I wet my hair, and protected the length and ends with coconut oil.  I washed and conditioned, and it was feeling different...in a rough kind of way.  Now my hair is stringy, stripped, and a tangly mess ...even with leave-in cond and coconut oil. Where is my softness erplexed? How do I recover from a protein overload?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 6, 2009)

Tigerlily25 said:


> Okay, I used MegaTek and now my hair is a mess! I applied to my scalp and left it on overnight on wet hair with a plastic cap. Before applying MT, I wet my hair, and protected the length and ends with coconut oil. I washed and conditioned, and it was feeling different...in a rough kind of way. Now my hair is stringy, stripped, and a tangly mess ...even with leave-in cond and coconut oil. Where is my softness erplexed? How do I recover from a protein overload?


 Never used MT but i'm sure you should deep condition with moisture.  Is that the way you suppose to use the MT product? Overnight.  Just curious


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 6, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Oh my!!! The 2 minute giving you overload......I have been using both this and my MT during the week but then again I sleep in my moisturizing DCs (either AO HSR or Kenra MC) - I have also mixed up the 2 minute or Keraphix with my moisturizing condish - But Daephae - I know you know your hair but I can't really see where you hair warrants a lot of protein - it looks very healthy (every picture I have seen so far)


 


Patricia said:


> I agree . You know your hair. Wow I can use aphogee 2 min cause its moisturizing to me. Yes if you need to cut back do so and then evaluate your hair. You may only need to use every other week. Keep us posted. Thanks


 
Thanks ladies! I think that's how I overdid it. I was fooled because my hair felt soft after using the aphogee so I thought it was making it better. I was probably trying to correct a problem that didn't exist (if that makes sense, i had some minimal breakage but probably not enough to warrant me using it like I did)...i do think I needed a dose of protein when I started but every week was def. too much. 

I'm going to skip the protein for the next two washes and see if things improve. At this point I need to figure out exactly where protein fits in.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 6, 2009)

Tigerlily25 said:


> Okay, I used MegaTek and now my hair is a mess! I applied to my scalp and left it on overnight on wet hair with a plastic cap. Before applying MT, I wet my hair, and protected the length and ends with coconut oil. I washed and conditioned, and it was feeling different...in a rough kind of way. Now my hair is stringy, stripped, and a tangly mess ...even with leave-in cond and coconut oil. Where is my softness erplexed? How do I recover from a protein overload?


 
MT overnight on WET hair is like a protein treatment. MT is very heavy protein. It only takes a little to penetrate the scalp. You may have used to much, making it like a protein treatment. You dont have protein overload. In my opinion there is no such thing as too much protein (some people dont agree with this...but... You just have to keep your moisture levels up when using it. You are lacking moisture even though your hair was wet. You need the type of moisture that will penetrate your strands. You need to deep condition . When I overnight with MT I do a dry baggy. I apply MT to my scalp, then let my hair air dry then apply a light oil or moisturizer (right now I am using BB w/castor oil), then put the baggy on.

Remember when you are baggying natural moisture is produced, so your hair doesnt need to be wet. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 6, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Never used MT but i'm sure you should deep condition with moisture. Is that the way you suppose to use the MT product? Overnight. Just curious


 
It can be used however you want. Some people apply daily and only wash it out once a week, others use it for 15 minutes or leave in overnight and wash the next morning. Preference I guess.


----------



## Tigerlily25 (Feb 6, 2009)

Neemo said:


> MT overnight on WET hair is like a protein treatment. MT is very heavy protein. It only takes a little to penetrate the scalp. You may have used to much, making it like a protein treatment. You dont have protein overload. In my opinion there is *no such thing as too much protein *(some people dont agree with this...but... You just have to keep your moisture levels up when using it. You are lacking moisture even though your hair was wet. You need the type of moisture that will penetrate your strands. You need to deep condition . When I overnight with MT I do a dry baggy. I apply MT to my scalp, then let my hair air dry then apply a light oil or moisturizer (right now I am using BB w/castor oil), then put the baggy on.
> 
> Remember when you are baggying natural moisture is produced, so your hair doesnt need to be wet. Hope this helps a little.


 
Oooh... thank you for this Neemo! I was so scared that I was going start losing my hair.  I have a bottle of BB w/castor oil already so I will try this method. The BB is probably acting to diffuse the MT to make tolerable for human hair, huh? That would be my guess, as I know I'm not a good "mixer" of hair products. 

I was planning on applying MT once a week, but I stopped when this scared me. How often are you applying it? Also, are you applying the BB just over the MT (on the scalp) or all over? Just wondering if you need to protect the length and ends overnight in case the MT wonders down your hair.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey yawl just bought some emergencee today!  Its on clearance at rite aid for 7.99.  I bought 2 cause I didn't know if it was going to work for me.  Keep you posted


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 6, 2009)

Tigerlily25 said:


> Oooh... thank you for this Neemo! I was so scared that I was going start losing my hair. I have a bottle of BB w/castor oil already so I will try this method. The BB is probably acting to diffuse the MT to make tolerable for human hair, huh? That would be my guess, as I know I'm not a good "mixer" of hair products.
> 
> I was planning on applying MT once a week, but I stopped when this scared me. How often are you applying it? Also, are you applying the BB just over the MT (on the scalp) or all over? Just wondering if you need to protect the length and ends overnight in case the MT wonders down your hair.


 
I apply the BB to the full length of my hair. MT to my scalp only every other day. I leave it in and wash once a week


----------



## divinempress (Feb 6, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl just bought some emergencee today! Its on clearance at rite aid for 7.99. I bought 2 cause I didn't know if it was going to work for me. Keep you posted


 

*bargain! let us kno how it goes!*


----------



## Tigerlily25 (Feb 6, 2009)

divinempress said:


> *bargain! let us kno how it goes!*


 
DE, your hair is truly Divine with a capital D and I am sooooo copying your regi...mainly because it's so simple! I never even knew Burt's had a pre-poo.... I'll try it to help with my protein-moisture balance issues. I wrote them off after one of the skin cleansers broke my face out but maybe I'll have better luck with the hair care line.... Have you always had long hair? Truly beautiful hair....


----------



## Mis007 (Feb 6, 2009)

Patricia said:


> WELCOME I WILL ADD YOU TO THE CHALLENGE. SOUND LIKE YOU HAVE A GREAT REGIMINE THATS WORKING FOR YOU . GOOD TO HEAR YOU ALREADY ON THE RIGHT TRACK. CHECK IN AND RATE YOU HAIR EXPERIENCE ON YOUR WASH DAY. WE LIKE TO HEAR YOUR REVIEWS ON DIFFERENT PRODUCTS YOU HAVE TRYED. KEEP ON PUSHING FORWARD. WE GOING TO MEET OUR GOALS SOON!


 
_Thanks hun well today washed hair with megatak poo, used Joico 5 min recon for *Protein*, condtioned with mane and tail._
_Rating; 9.5_


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

I used Duo Tex mixed with Elucence Extended Moisture repair and Nioxin conditioner and left it on for 10 minutes without heat, followed up with my DC mix of AO honeysuckle rose, Biolage conditioning balm and white camellia conditioners. My hair felt like a 9.5 today which is awesome to me.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Oh my!!! The 2 minute giving you overload......I have been using both this and my MT during the week but then *again I sleep in my moisturizing DCs (either AO HSR or Kenra MC)* - I have also mixed up the 2 minute or Keraphix with my moisturizing condish - But Daephae - I know you know your hair but I can't really see where you hair warrants a lot of protein - it looks very healthy (every picture I have seen so far)


 
sqzbly you and I almost have the same kind of regimen. I don't sleep in my DC, but I do wear mine under my plastic cap and a wig all day while at work, etc 2-3 times a week. My hair is super moisturized and I am also using MT everynight along with Duo Tex and other protein products a couple of times a week. My hair is not only uber soft but it is also much stronger too. But then again I use wayyy more moisture on my hair than protein anyway. I kept looking at my strands because they seem thicker to me too.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 6, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl just bought some emergencee today! Its on clearance at rite aid for 7.99. I bought 2 cause I didn't know if it was going to work for me. Keep you posted


 
WHAT! I am all over this!  Hope it is on clearance in NY too.  May be because they have this new fancy looking product line and there is a "new" emergencee that comes in a bigger bottle.  Wonder if they are discontinuing the old one.  I will snatch those up with the quickness!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 7, 2009)

Update: I'm trying to figure out why my hair responds very well to protein. (not sure if that came out right) but I use MT everyday (except this week because I'm all out) and my hair loves it. I even did a aphogee 2 min. and my hair is just so much stronger! No breakage whatsoever.

There is something to this protein thing...


----------



## jreagins (Feb 7, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Update: I'm trying to figure out why my hair responds very well to protein. (not sure if that came out right) but I use MT everyday (except this week because I'm all out) and my hair loves it. I even did a aphogee 2 min. and my hair is just so much stronger! No breakage whatsoever.
> 
> There is something to this protein thing...



Maybe cuz the hair is made of protien or something like that? So adding lost protien back into it kinda makes sense.. Idk...


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi checking in...last night i did a Roux moisture recovery protein pack and i deep conditioned after that with Alter ego garlic and Pantene relaxed and natural


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

I Got up and did an ayurveda co-wash right over my MT pre-pooed scalp. Oiled my hair this morning with some shikakai and brahmi oils, applied a co-wash of a tablespoon each of kalpi tone, brahmi, shikakai, bhringraj, amla, henna, and tulsi powders. I also added Tresemme silk protein conditioner and coconut oil to the mix. It was so nice and smooth but felt a little stiff on my hair. It washed out quite nice though and my hair feels a lot strong. Now I'm DCing with Kera Care Humecto mixed with Alter Ego Garlic treatment on my hair for a couple of hours. I'm getting ready to do a sew in early next week so I am making sure my hair is as conditioned as possible beforehand.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

divinempress said:


> *bargain! let us kno how it goes!*


 I sure will


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

Mis007 said:


> _Thanks hun well today washed hair with megatak poo, used Joico 5 min recon for *Protein*, condtioned with mane and tail._
> _Rating; 9.5_


Very happy to hear


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I used Duo Tex mixed with Elucence Extended Moisture repair and Nioxin conditioner and left it on for 10 minutes without heat, followed up with my DC mix of AO honeysuckle rose, Biolage conditioning balm and white camellia conditioners. My hair felt like a 9.5 today which is awesome to me.



Beautiful


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> WHAT! I am all over this! Hope it is on clearance in NY too. May be because they have this new fancy looking product line and there is a "new" emergencee that comes in a bigger bottle. Wonder if they are discontinuing the old one. I will snatch those up with the quickness!


 I'm going to use it now.  If I like itOff to rite aide I go!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> Hi checking in...last night i did a Roux moisture recovery protein pack and i deep conditioned after that with Alter ego garlic and Pantene relaxed and natural


Let us know how it works out


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 7, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl just bought some emergencee today!  Its on clearance at rite aid for 7.99.  I bought 2 cause I didn't know if it was going to work for me.  Keep you posted



I have to roll with you on this one Trish!!! I could not have passed up this sale 7.99 - that is almost half off...I would have racked up too!!!


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 7, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Let us know how it works out



Oh i am loving the Roux moisture recovery protein...it has helped my breakage tremendously


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm truly testing my tolerance for protein today!  Warning...I think this is gonna be a long one...

So I am also in the deep Conditioning challenge and I DC twice a week.  I really love what it has done for my hair and look forward to my mid week DC, but I am a blow dry straight girl, and the blow dryer twice a week was just becoming too much.  So I tried my first braid out last week, and it looked great that day, not as hot the next day and icky by next wash which I can live with.  Anyway, with my hair in that state, I felt like my ends were VERY dry so I was using NTM twice a day and applying to the ends and it just wasnt doing anything and I started to notice some breakage for the first time in a while  

So I figured I justed needed a little protein kick to get things back in shape.  I use MT/OCT mix every night to my scalp and decided to try it on the full length of my hair for 20 mins and then rinse (no heat).  I also decided to try the Joico Silk Remedy Shampoo that has been collecting dust in my cabinet (which also has protein).  The shampoo was just OK, hair felt strong but not much slip (which I guess it should be expected from a protein shampoo).  The MT/OCT made my hair feel WEIRD after the wash out.  I spent about 15 minutes running water through my hair to make sure it was ALL out.  There was a coated feeling to my hair.  It felt strong, but not soft, I felt like the product wasn't washed out or something.  After realizing that it even if it wasnt washed out, I couldn't wash out anymore, I towel dried and applied ORS replenishing for deep conditioning.  I will probably leave this in for at least 2-3 hours.  I'm soo afraid of what I will find when I wash this ORS out later....cross your fingers for me...


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I have to roll with you on this one Trish!!! I could not have passed up this sale 7.99 - that is almost half off...I would have racked up too!!!


Its official I'M IN LOVE WITH NEXUSS EMERGENCEE  I shampoo with dandruff shampoo nizoral and  applied emergencee and left on till almost dry.  Rinsed, reached for my nexuss humectress and my brand new heat cap.  Felt my hair and put them both back.  my hair feel so good and strong.  I just sent my neice to rite aid along with my reciept to buy more.  I sent the reciept just in case they want to give her problems.   cause they don't want no problems if I have to go personally.  I want my emergencee for the clearance price


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I'm truly testing my tolerance for protein today! Warning...I think this is gonna be a long one...
> 
> So I am also in the deep Conditioning challenge and I DC twice a week. I really love what it has done for my hair and look forward to my mid week DC, but I am a blow dry straight girl, and the blow dryer twice a week was just becoming too much. So I tried my first braid out last week, and it looked great that day, not as hot the next day and icky by next wash which I can live with. Anyway, with my hair in that state, I felt like my ends were VERY dry so I was using NTM twice a day and applying to the ends and it just wasnt doing anything and I started to notice some breakage for the first time in a while
> 
> So I figured I justed needed a little protein kick to get things back in shape. I use MT/OCT mix every night to my scalp and decided to try it on the full length of my hair for 20 mins and then rinse (no heat). I also decided to try the Joico Silk Remedy Shampoo that has been collecting dust in my cabinet (which also has protein). The shampoo was just OK, hair felt strong but not much slip (which I guess it should be expected from a protein shampoo). The MT/OCT made my hair feel WEIRD after the wash out. I spent about 15 minutes running water through my hair to make sure it was ALL out. There was a coated feeling to my hair. It felt strong, but not soft, I felt like the product wasn't washed out or something. After realizing that it even if it wasnt washed out, I couldn't wash out anymore, I towel dried and applied ORS replenishing for deep conditioning. I will probably leave this in for at least 2-3 hours. I'm soo afraid of what I will find when I wash this ORS out later....cross your fingers for me...


 Oh wow I know the feeling.  As much as I love NTM if I use it to much my hair will be mushy.  All my progress from protein.  GONE.  keep us posted


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 7, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Its official I'M IN LOVE WITH NEXUSS EMERGENCEE  I shampoo with dandruff shampoo nizoral and  applied emergencee and left on till almost dry.  Rinsed, reached for my nexuss humectress and my brand new heat cap.  Felt my hair and put them both back.  my hair feel so good and strong.  I just sent my neice to rite aid along with my reciept to buy more.  I sent the reciept just in case they want to give her problems.   cause they don't want no problems if I have to go personally.  I want my emergencee for the clearance price


*Well Alright Trish!!!!  *That Emergencee' is some good stuff. Don't u just love ur heating cap...girl I had it plugged up to one of those 50 ft orange extension cords I was all over the house (got an 18 month old)  
I was just thinking about what I wanted to use today, MT, USDT or Emer...I think I will do the Emer today or tonight...just sitting up here with coconut oil in my hair....


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I'm truly testing my tolerance for protein today! Warning...I think this is gonna be a long one...
> 
> So I am also in the deep Conditioning challenge and I DC twice a week. I really love what it has done for my hair and look forward to my mid week DC, but I am a blow dry straight girl, and the blow dryer twice a week was just becoming too much. So I tried my first braid out last week, and it looked great that day, not as hot the next day and icky by next wash which I can live with. Anyway, with my hair in that state, I felt like my ends were VERY dry so I was using NTM twice a day and applying to the ends and it just wasnt doing anything and I started to notice some breakage for the first time in a while
> 
> So I figured I justed needed a little protein kick to get things back in shape. I use MT/OCT mix every night to my scalp and decided to try it on the full length of my hair for 20 mins and then rinse (no heat). I also decided to try the Joico Silk Remedy Shampoo that has been collecting dust in my cabinet (which also has protein). The shampoo was just OK, hair felt strong but not much slip (which I guess it should be expected from a protein shampoo). The MT/OCT made my hair feel WEIRD after the wash out. I spent about 15 minutes running water through my hair to make sure it was ALL out. There was a coated feeling to my hair. It felt strong, but not soft, I felt like the product wasn't washed out or something. After realizing that it even if it wasnt washed out, I couldn't wash out anymore, I towel dried and applied ORS replenishing for deep conditioning. I will probably leave this in for at least 2-3 hours. I'm soo afraid of what I will find when I wash this ORS out later....cross your fingers for me...


 
When was the last time you clarified your hair? Sounds like you need one right about now.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 7, 2009)

I plan on getting braids on Tuesday so I will either do an egg condish treatment or Emergencee tomorrow night, yall.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> When was the last time you clarified your hair? Sounds like you need one right about now.


 
I thought the same thing so I clarified before I did all that other stuff today! I'm about to wash out now and learn my fate!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 7, 2009)

forgot 2 rate my hair.  9.5 ladies


----------



## peppers01 (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I washed my hair and did my Aphogee 2 step treatment, as usual hair was soft and strong, but it's only been a month since my last relaxer and NG is crazzzy thick. So I bought some flexi rod rollers to set my hair. DISASTER! I only blow dried half dry, rolled it, and when to sleep. Thank God I woke on a Saturday morning b/c my hair was looking like CELIE!! So I guess I'm gonna put a quick weave up and leave my hair alone until I relax.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay - prepooed with coconut oil, rinsed shampooed with Kenra MS, applied Emergencee' used plastic cap and sat under heating cap for about 30 minutes...took cap off let it get hard under bonnet dryer for about 10-15 minutes - rinsed - applied Humectress and will leave on overnight...


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I took this week to get my workout regimen together, now I am back on my hair. I put my Aphogee 2 min recon. on with a plastic cap before my workout. I am done now. It is time for me to clarify so I am using AO Green Tea Clarifying poo. I have switched back to ORS. Pantene R&N left my hair over moisturized and limp, so I am happy to be back to my ol' faithful ORS. I am going to leave it on damp hair over night.


----------



## pear (Feb 8, 2009)

tishee said:


> Just checking in ladies,
> 
> I shampooed today with lanza healing strength and deep conditioned with lanza healing strength conditioner for 1 hour. My hair is drying right now but it looks and feels like a 10.....yay for protein!


 
Tishee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girl you weren't lyin about that Lanza healing strength.  I purchased the box kit off of Amazon about a week ago (shampoo, conditioner and serum) and finally used it tonight.

I used all three products (I usually don't use three new products on my hair at once but I was just too excited).  Anyways all I got to say is .

That stuff is no joke!  My hair feels strong but not dry and I don't know if it was the silk serum that did this but my hair really did feel like silk.  I want to try the healing moisture line now!!!

Thanks Tishee (and ShiShiPooPoo)


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> *Well Alright Trish!!!! *That Emergencee' is some good stuff. Don't u just love ur heating cap...girl I had it plugged up to one of those 50 ft orange extension cords I was all over the house (got an 18 month old)
> I was just thinking about what I wanted to use today, MT, USDT or Emer...I think I will do the Emer today or tonight...just sitting up here with coconut oil in my hair....


yes It will officially be a staple


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I plan on getting braids on Tuesday so I will either do an egg condish treatment or Emergencee tomorrow night, yall.


 nice new siggy pic!   but where my DQ?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

peppers01 said:


> Well I washed my hair and did my Aphogee 2 step treatment, as usual hair was soft and strong, but it's only been a month since my last relaxer and NG is crazzzy thick. So I bought some flexi rod rollers to set my hair. DISASTER! I only blow dried half dry, rolled it, and when to sleep. Thank God I woke on a Saturday morning b/c my hair was looking like CELIE!! So I guess I'm gonna put a quick weave up and leave my hair alone until I relax.


 Sounds like a good thing to me.  Soft and strong! NG crazy thick.  oh yeah


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay add me in Patricia! I prepooed with coconut oil, shampoo with Mizani Puriphying, sat with MT and Brahmi powder for 30 minutes, Now DCing with Silicon mix will rinse with pantene beautiful lengths.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay add me in Patricia! I prepooed with coconut oil, shampoo with Mizani Puriphying, sat with MT and Brahmi powder for 30 minutes, Now DCing with Silicon mix will rinse with pantene beautiful lengths.


Will do!  Welcome to the challenge.


----------



## taz007 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi All!

Yesterday, I washed my hair with Aphogee for damaged hair and used the 2 minute reconstructor.  I then put Vatika oil on my hair and applied my henna overnight.

This morning, I rinsed out the henna and applied Indigo for two hours.  Rinsed and applied coconut oil and Keracare Humecto.  I just rinsed that out and applied the Aphogee green tea reconstructor with Lacio lacio and Chi silk infusion.  I am currently under the dryer.  I probably did way too much , but I will report back in an hour to give this treatment a rating.


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 8, 2009)

finally got around to trying to read this whole thread and realized that it's 56 pages long! is it too late to join? here's my stats just in case:
i am still feeling my way around the protien, i do know that my hair has a limit, just not sure what it is:
Protein Type: Aphogee 2 minute - left on for 10 minutes
How Hair Felt on a Scale on 1-10: still in cap - moisturizing - will report back
What I Can Do to Make it a 10:still feeling this out, but know that clarify is a part of the picture as well - and striking the tender balance between the right amount of protien and moisture


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 8, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I plan on getting braids on Tuesday so I will either do an egg condish treatment or Emergencee tomorrow night, yall.



Girl your hair looks good...it is so full and thick!!!


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 8, 2009)

Did my protein treatment yesterday. I'll give my hair an 8.5. it's getting there


----------



## taz007 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well my results were not so good .  I should have rollerset instead of blow dry and flat iron.  

So I will give it a 6, if I would have rollerset or just bunned I would have given it a 9.

I will definitely have to up my moisture over the next two weeks.

Pics in my signature.


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay reporting in - I on my second round of the Emergencee - last time used was 3 weeks ago.  Today, I washed with Nizarol AD and KeraCare Hydrating, applied Emergencee (left on for 3 mins), hair felt strong, rinsed, applied Nexxuss Humectress - under dryer now for 30 minutes.  Will report back.  I'm currently 12 weeks post.  I will apply NTM Leave-in, add coconut oil and air dry in a pony.

Prior to today - was still experiencing shedding/breakage.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Yesterday, I washed my hair with Aphogee for damaged hair and used the 2 minute reconstructor. I then put Vatika oil on my hair and applied my henna overnight.
> 
> This morning, I rinsed out the henna and applied Indigo for two hours. Rinsed and applied coconut oil and Keracare Humecto. I just rinsed that out and applied the Aphogee green tea reconstructor with Lacio lacio and Chi silk infusion. I am currently under the dryer. I probably did way too much , but I will report back in an hour to give this treatment a rating.


 WOW! Let us know how it came out


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

Neemo said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I took this week to get my workout regimen together, now I am back on my hair. I put my Aphogee 2 min recon. on with a plastic cap before my workout. I am done now. It is time for me to clarify so I am using AO Green Tea Clarifying poo. I have switched back to ORS. Pantene R&N left my hair over moisturized and limp, so I am happy to be back to my ol' faithful ORS. I am going to leave it on damp hair over night.


Curious about over night treatment.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 8, 2009)

I did my regular Nexxus Emergencee treatment today.  My hair came out nice and soft! I think next week I will leave it in a little longer, instead of 2 minutes I may do 5.  While my hair felt great I need it to feel a little stronger!!!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> finally got around to trying to read this whole thread and realized that it's 56 pages long! is it too late to join? here's my stats just in case:
> i am still feeling my way around the protien, i do know that my hair has a limit, just not sure what it is:
> Protein Type: Aphogee 2 minute - left on for 10 minutes
> How Hair Felt on a Scale on 1-10: still in cap - moisturizing - will report back
> What I Can Do to Make it a 10:still feeling this out, but know that clarify is a part of the picture as well - and striking the tender balance between the right amount of protien and moisture


 Yes you can join.  Welcome to the challenge.  Let us know how your hair turned out


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Well my results were not so good . I should have rollerset instead of blow dry and flat iron.
> 
> So I will give it a 6, if I would have rollerset or just bunned I would have given it a 9.
> 
> ...


 YOUR HAIR LOOKS GOOD TO ME


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

Marbel said:


> Okay reporting in - I on my second round of the Emergencee - last time used was 3 weeks ago. Today, I washed with Nizarol AD and KeraCare Hydrating, applied Emergencee (left on for 3 mins), hair felt strong, rinsed, applied Nexxuss Humectress - under dryer now for 30 minutes. Will report back. I'm currently 12 weeks post. I will apply NTM Leave-in, add coconut oil and air dry in a pony.
> 
> Prior to today - was still experiencing shedding/breakage.


USE EMERGENCEE YESTERDAY, LOVED IT.  DIDN'T FOLLOW UP WITH ANYTHING.  DIDN'T WANT TO RUIN THE STRONG HAIR FEEL.  MY HAIR FELT STRONG AND MOISTURIZED AT THE SAME TIME


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> I did my regular Nexxus Emergencee treatment today. My hair came out nice and soft! I think next week I will leave it in a little longer, instead of 2 minutes I may do 5. While my hair felt great I need it to feel a little stronger!!!


DID YOU FOLLOW UP WITH MOISTURE.  I DIDN'T NEED TO.  MAYBE NEXT TIME.  I LET IT STAY ON UNTIL ALMOST DRY.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 8, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Did my protein treatment yesterday. I'll give my hair an 8.5. it's getting there


SOUND GOOD TO ME


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 8, 2009)

I did my egg condish treatment tonight. Really proud of my hair results.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Curious about over night treatment.


 
I leave my conditioner in overnight instead of using heat. It works better for my hair. Too much moiture makes my hair limp. Some people say it has the same effect overnight, but my hair doesnt agree.


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> DID YOU FOLLOW UP WITH MOISTURE.  I DIDN'T NEED TO.  MAYBE NEXT TIME.  I LET IT STAY ON UNTIL ALMOST DRY.



Yeah, I did! I always follow up my protein treatment with a moisturizing dc.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it bad just to do a protein treatment without a moisture DC following?

I don't know but it seems like my hair is protein thirsty! LOL I did a 2min treatment the other day without a DC and my hair seemed to enjoy itl My strands have never been stronger.

Sidenote--On this board and others, whenever someone mentions their hair is breaking,  people always said "moisture, moisture, moisture" Especially the relaxed heads. Moisture isn't the cure all. Protein is what helps the moisture absorb into the strands. 

I know there are those that are "sensitive to protein" I totally understand but,
Moisture isn't always the answer for everything. 


I'm so glad that I found this challenge. I've learned so much about my hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 9, 2009)

dc now with Lanza's healing moisture moi moi masque for two hours....will come back w/my finished results...it's a 10 ladies...yippee.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Is it bad just to do a protein treatment without a moisture DC following?
> 
> I don't know but it seems like my hair is protein thirsty! LOL I did a 2min treatment the other day without a DC and my hair seemed to enjoy itl My strands have never been stronger.
> 
> ...


 I agree totally.  Most times I don't have to follow up my treatment with moisture.  I can get away with using a leave in that will do the same thing like Rusk or NTM.  I also love the aphogee leave in too!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> *Is it bad just to do a protein treatment without a moisture DC following?*
> 
> I don't know but it seems like my hair is protein thirsty! LOL I did a 2min treatment the other day without a DC and my hair seemed to enjoy itl My strands have never been stronger.
> 
> ...


 
I think you should follow up with moisture but you could also mix them and apply to your hair together and kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Yeah, I did! I always follow up my protein treatment with a moisturizing dc.


 
DITTO......


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2009)

Neemo said:


> I leave my conditioner in overnight instead of using heat. It works better for my hair. Too much moiture makes my hair limp. Some people say it has the same effect overnight, but my hair doesnt agree.


I've overnighting my DCs a lot lately too and my hair seems to love it.


----------



## pear (Feb 9, 2009)

I was so excited about my new products that I reported about it in another post but forgot to do an official wash-day report:

I finally tried the Lanza products on Saturday after they were highly recommended by ShiShiPooPoo and Tishee. 


I did my usual pre-poo with CON nourishing conditioner and coconut oil then proceeded to wash with the the Lanza Healing Strength white tea shampoo (sulfate-free ).
I then used the Lanza Healing Strength conditioner (left it on for about 15 minutes-no heat just a plastic cap).
I rinsed and then roller-set with my beloved Redken Butter Treat and then used the heavenly Lanza Silk Serum that came with my Lanza box set.
My hair has NEVER felt like this before. I was nervous about trying a bunch of new products at once and I was scared because the Lanza shampoo, conditioner and silk serum all have keratin protein in it but surprisingly my hair did not dry out but rather was VERY silky and strong. I really hope that this feeling will continue because sometimes products work well one week and then do something crazy the next.


*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
Lanza Healing Strength (shampoo, conditioner and silk serum)

*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?*
9.5
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?*
Just continue to use the right products and I will get there!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2009)

pear said:


> I was so excited about my new products that I reported about it in another post but forgot to do an official wash-day report:
> 
> I finally tried the Lanza products on Saturday after they were highly recommended by ShiShiPooPoo and Tishee.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear the products worked


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2009)

tishee said:


> dc now with Lanza's healing moisture moi moi masque for two hours....will come back w/my finished results...it's a 10 ladies...yippee.


 you know what works!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 9, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I did my egg condish treatment tonight. Really proud of my hair results.


your hair looks fabulous


----------



## taz007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok. After washing and using Aphogee 2 minute, henna, indigo, Aphogee green tea reconstructor, blow drying and flat ironing yesterday  I did not like the results soooo .....

Today, I shampood with Keracare, used the GVP Joico K-Pack, DC'd with Coconut oil, EVOO, and 12 en 1.  I then sprayed my hair with the Aphogee green tea reconstructor and used lacio lacio and then rollerset my hair.

I finally have a 10 !  I lost VERY few hairs and I am 7 weeks post.

Pics of the rollerset results in my signature (I took this picture after spending 4 hours in drizzling rain)


----------



## Patricia (Feb 10, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok. After washing and using Aphogee 2 minute, henna, indigo, Aphogee green tea reconstructor, blow drying and flat ironing yesterday  I did not like the results soooo .....
> 
> Today, I shampood with Keracare, used the GVP Joico K-Pack, DC'd with Coconut oil, EVOO, and 12 en 1. I then sprayed my hair with the Aphogee green tea reconstructor and used lacio lacio and then rollerset my hair.
> 
> ...


:trampolinGood for you!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 10, 2009)

Checking in for the weekly wash. I think I need to stop blowdryinying my hair. I'm worried that I'm doing too much with these weekly washes. I'm going to get a weave soon to give the heat a rest. I'm going to Henna next week anyway.

I prepood with ORS hair Mayo for 5-6 hours

This week I washed with Pantene Pro-V relaxed & Natural Shampoo
Conditioned with ORS replinishing and APHOGEE 2 min together for 15 minutes,
applied my Aphogee leave in and green teen reconstructor, chi silk infusion. Blow dried with Denman Brush. 

The hair turned out WAY better than last week. Probably the best straightening job I've done. The marcel irons make my hair so much straighter and better but I only had a tiny one. I'm gonna need to get one with larger teeth. 

I wish I'd taken pictures but I didn't. I can feel it getting longer but I don't think I'm retaining a lot of length. But yea, I'm pretty set on the Aphogee Green Tea reconstructor and the Pro-Vitamin leave in, and Chi. I need to learn to roller set or something asap


----------



## taz007 (Feb 10, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Checking in for the weekly wash. I think I need to stop blowdryinying my hair. I'm worried that I'm doing too much with these weekly washes. I'm going to get a weave soon to give the heat a rest. I'm going to Henna next week anyway.
> 
> I prepood with ORS hair Mayo for 5-6 hours
> 
> ...




I NEVER thought that I would ever give up my blow dryer.  But I believe that rollersetting is THE best once you get the hang of it.  I have rollerset my hair about 6 times so far and it just gets better and better.

Give it a try.  Your hair will love you for it!


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok ladies I had some semi-micros put in my hair today (I also had my hair basically cut yesterday- I was soo sick and tired of my ends). I have developed a love-hate relationship with my hair. I love it when it's wet but hate it when it dry. It was always frizzy and rough no matter what I did to it. I know now that using no-lye relaxers over the last two years and not having a water filter/softener have contributed to my hair's condition. Anyhoo,,
I now have in braids so I can leave my hair alone for several weeks. Feels good to get up in the morning and not have to do anything to my hair. I will still poo my scalp every week and use Africa's Best (or Pride?) Braid Sheen spray along with Infusium 23 leave in on my scalp for moisture and strength.


----------



## november wind (Feb 11, 2009)

Checking in.  Did a henna treatment today.  Kept in in for 3 hours then rinsed with conditioner.  Afterwards steamed with a combo of Joico K-Pac moisture and Moisture Recovery for 45 minutes.  No hair in the Denman, and it feels strong.  Again I hit on a 10!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 11, 2009)

Dang, I didn't post my update yesterday so I'd better get to it now because my sew-in will be installed in the morning and I will be slowing down on washing of any form. I hate tangles from matted hair after a sew-in take down. Anyhoo, I did a USDT treatment mixed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor and it felt really really soft while it was on my hair. I DC'ed with AOWC mixed with AO HSR and Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner. I loved how it turned out. Lost very little hair and some were normal shed hair so I felt really great about that.

My hair has this wonderful shine that it didn't have before these protein treatments. That Duo Tex is working wonders on my hair. I was trying to remember if I put anything on it after it was dry to make it shine and to my surprise, I didn't. I just put in my Giovanni Direct leave-in mixed with a little bit of Salerm 21 leave-in and that was it. I haven't even moisturized my hair yet and it still looks great. I will moisturize it before I go to bed tonight though. I don't want to take this for granted and start slipping in my regimen and my hair start looking like crap. I don't want that. And ooooh my texlaxed roots are so nice and thick, now I can't wait for it to grow out really long.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 11, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Ok ladies I had some semi-micros put in my hair today (I also had my hair basically cut yesterday- I was soo sick and tired of my ends). I have developed a love-hate relationship with my hair. I love it when it's wet but hate it when it dry. It was always frizzy and rough no matter what I did to it. I know now that using no-lye relaxers over the last two years and not having a water filter/softener have contributed to my hair's condition. Anyhoo,,
> I now have in braids so I can leave my hair alone for several weeks. Feels good to get up in the morning and not have to do anything to my hair. I will still poo my scalp every week and use Africa's Best (or Pride?) Braid Sheen spray along with Infusium 23 leave in on my scalp for moisture and strength.


 Oh I know they came out pretty!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 11, 2009)

november wind said:


> Checking in. Did a henna treatment today. Kept in in for 3 hours then rinsed with conditioner. Afterwards steamed with a combo of Joico K-Pac moisture and Moisture Recovery for 45 minutes. No hair in the Denman, and it feels strong. Again I hit on a 10!


 happy dance


----------



## Patricia (Feb 12, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Dang, I didn't post my update yesterday so I'd better get to it now because my sew-in will be installed in the morning and I will be slowing down on washing of any form. I hate tangles from matted hair after a sew-in take down. Anyhoo, I did a USDT treatment mixed with Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor and it felt really really soft while it was on my hair. I DC'ed with AOWC mixed with AO HSR and Mizani Moisturefuse conditioner. I loved how it turned out. Lost very little hair and some were normal shed hair so I felt really great about that.
> 
> My hair has this wonderful shine that it didn't have before these protein treatments. That Duo Tex is working wonders on my hair. I was trying to remember if I put anything on it after it was dry to make it shine and to my surprise, I didn't. I just put in my Giovanni Direct leave-in mixed with a little bit of Salerm 21 leave-in and that was it. I haven't even moisturized my hair yet and it still looks great. I will moisturize it before I go to bed tonight though. I don't want to take this for granted and start slipping in my regimen and my hair start looking like crap. I don't want that. And ooooh my texlaxed roots are so nice and thick, now I can't wait for it to grow out really long.


 I def see the natural shine you talking about.  This is amazing progress.  Who would have known.


----------



## november wind (Feb 12, 2009)

Patricia said:


> happy dance



 You're always so supportive.  Thanks Patricia =)


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 12, 2009)

I am in the low manipulation challange, so I am not touching my hair today. I applying Megatek every other day until I do my heavy protein treatment on Monday.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, I'm back.  On Tuesday, I washed my hair w/ V05 Kiwi Lime Clarifying poo.  Then I put on the Aphogee 2-min for exactly 2 minutes (without a plastic cap or heat) and rinsed thoroughly.  Then I applied the KBB Luscious Locks hair mask and left it on for 27 minutes under low heat.  Then I rinsed it out and did an ACV rinse.  Then I applied CD Black Vanilla Leave In & V05 Miracle Mist.

My hair was so hard to comb through w/ my fingers and the comb.  It felt the same way that it felt when I used the ORS Pak--hard and coated.  I was wondering if the amla, shikaki & yucca in the hair mask contributed to the hard feeling, but I don't think so.  I think it was the Aphogee.  

I'm not saying that protein isn't my friend, but protein on the level of the ORS Pak and Aphogee isn't my friend.  I think it's best for me to stick with the protein in rinse-out conditioners on a weekly basis, and then do a deep conditioning treatment on a monthly basis.


----------



## Mis007 (Feb 12, 2009)

november wind said:


> You're always so supportive. Thanks Patricia =)


 
 _she sure is..._

_Ok my protein update: washed hair with Aveda dry remedy poo, condition with the same moist con, did a 10 min (applied heat) protein with Nexxus, washed and moist. Rating 9.5._


----------



## jreagins (Feb 12, 2009)

HEY LADIES IVE BEEN STAYING AWAY FROM THE BOARD FOR A LITTLE WHILE, BECAUSE I WAS FALLING BEHIND ON MY STUDIES. BUT IM STILL USING RMHRT ONCE A WEEK AND ITS STILL WORKING WONDERFULLY.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 12, 2009)

Washed hair, Keraphix - rinsed followed up with Kenra MC


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 12, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I agree nexxus humectress has a good moisturizing condish.



Hey Trish,

Are you using the newer version of the Humectress or the older one? I am about to run out but I am hearing mixed reviews about the newer version of Humectress 

TIA


----------



## Patricia (Feb 13, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Trish,
> 
> Are you using the newer version of the Humectress or the older one? I am about to run out but I am hearing mixed reviews about the newer version of Humectress
> 
> TIA


 NOt sure I bought a huge bottle last year.  I was using it as a leave in last summer.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 13, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Okay, I'm back. On Tuesday, I washed my hair w/ V05 Kiwi Lime Clarifying poo. Then I put on the Aphogee 2-min for exactly 2 minutes (without a plastic cap or heat) and rinsed thoroughly. Then I applied the KBB Luscious Locks hair mask and left it on for 27 minutes under low heat. Then I rinsed it out and did an ACV rinse. Then I applied CD Black Vanilla Leave In & V05 Miracle Mist.
> 
> My hair was so hard to comb through w/ my fingers and the comb. It felt the same way that it felt when I used the ORS Pak--hard and coated. I was wondering if the amla, shikaki & yucca in the hair mask contributed to the hard feeling, but I don't think so. I think it was the Aphogee.
> 
> I'm not saying that protein isn't my friend, but protein on the level of the ORS Pak and Aphogee isn't my friend. I think it's best for me to stick with the protein in rinse-out conditioners on a weekly basis, and then do a deep conditioning treatment on a monthly basis.


Yes at one time I was doing a rinse out protein thingy too!  I was doing that with 911 leave in.  My hair loved it.  Didn't like it left in though.  What can I do to grow my hair as beautiful as yours?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 13, 2009)

Mis007 said:


> _she sure is..._
> 
> _Ok my protein update: washed hair with Aveda dry remedy poo, condition with the same moist con, did a 10 min (applied heat) protein with Nexxus, washed and moist. Rating 9.5._


blushing.  you so sweet


----------



## Patricia (Feb 13, 2009)

Neemo said:


> I am in the low manipulation challange, so I am not touching my hair today. I applying Megatek every other day until I do my heavy protein treatment on Monday.


 Good challenge.  I'm a low manipulation kinda person anyway


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 13, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balance co for 1-2 hr(s). without heat.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 14, 2009)

Checking in... I am in the low manipulation challenge, so I didnt comb all week until today which was wash day. Shampoo and DC with Megatek. I am back to applying MT Daily with my strict workout regimen and no combing.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 15, 2009)

Prepoo with combo of EVCO, EVOO, AND Castor oil - rinsed - shampooed with diametress -used Keraphix, followed up with joico k-pak leave in reconstructor - lacio lacio -rollerset


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 16, 2009)

poo with Nexxus Therapee then nexxus emergencee treatment for 35 mins.  Rinsed out and then DCed with Shescentit Banana Brulee and AO Honey Suckle Rose.  Man oh man! 2.5 hours left in, rinsed out, redken anti snap and silicon mix as leave in.  Blow dried and straightened and finished off with chi silk infusion for the first time.  Man that chi is no joke!  My hair was so soft and today it was just as soft and strong.  I don't know if I could ever call my hair a 10, but this is about as close as I've ever been.  It was strong, soft, bounce and SWAG!  Very happy and fiance hasn't stopped talking about how great it looks.  My emergencee never does me wrong!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 16, 2009)

I skipped my wash this week. My hair still feels pretty good from last weeks press and I wanted to give it a rest from the weekly wash and heat.  I'm still useing vatika oil everynight though and a little Profectiv break free sometimes so still some protein  Anyone else take a break?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 16, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> poo with Nexxus Therapee then nexxus emergencee treatment for 35 mins. Rinsed out and then DCed with Shescentit Banana Brulee and AO Honey Suckle Rose. Man oh man! 2.5 hours left in, rinsed out, redken anti snap and silicon mix as leave in. Blow dried and straightened and finished off with chi silk infusion for the first time. Man that chi is no joke! My hair was so soft and today it was just as soft and strong. I don't know if I could ever call my hair a 10, but this is about as close as I've ever been. It was strong, soft, bounce and SWAG! Very happy and fiance hasn't stopped talking about how great it looks. My emergencee never does me wrong!


 I'm very impressed too with emergencee.  When my 3 btls run out I will repurchase.  Loving strong hair!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 16, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I skipped my wash this week. My hair still feels pretty good from last weeks press and I wanted to give it a rest from the weekly wash and heat.  I'm still useing vatika oil everynight though and a little Profectiv break free sometimes so still some protein  Anyone else take a break?


 I shampoo weekly.  My dandruff won't let me take a break.  My scalp stays super dry


----------



## taz007 (Feb 16, 2009)

Which is better:

Aphogee Two Step or Nexxus Emergency?  Why?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 16, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Which is better:
> 
> Aphogee Two Step or Nexxus Emergency? Why?


 I think its preference.  I can say I tried both.  Emergencee in my opinion is better.  Aphogee is good too!  Aphoghee is hard core protein(well it suppose to be) It use to be really hard core back in the day.  They watered the formula down.  I prefer emergencee cause you can safely use it weekly.  It has something in it to fills in the gaps of damaged hair.  I guess aphogee suppose to do the same thing but its no way you can use it weekly.  I'm thinking it has animal protein which creates a buildup.  (I think unless they changed the formula)  Yeah I prefer emergencee!


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 16, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Which is better:
> 
> Aphogee Two Step or Nexxus Emergency?  Why?



depends on why you are using it and how your hair reacts to protein.  My hair can take A LOT of protein.  I used Aphogee 2 step when I was in crisis mode with breakage and shedding and it corrected it after one application and my hair felt strong for a few weeks after use.  The nexxus emergencee, for me, is not as tough as the aphogee 2 step so i can use it more often but the results dont last as long.  It is also easier to use, less offensive smell and my hair feels like hair (not hard like aphogee makes you hair) when I am done.  I still follow with moisturizing DC, but it doesn't take nearly as much to get my hair back to where it needs to be as far as the moisture protein balance with Nexxus. HTH


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just checking in...

Prepooed with combo of AO HSR with a little AO GPB...shampooed followed up with PM Super Strong Treatment for 1-3 minutes while in shower...


----------



## taz007 (Feb 17, 2009)

Update.  I just did an Aphogee two step, conditioned with Silicon Mix, sprayed the Aphogee green tea reconstructor, lacio lacio and sealed with coconut oil.  

I will be relaxing my hair either Thursday or Friday


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 17, 2009)

Checking in. My daughter's hair is doing great. I am doing the protein treatments every other week.  I am waiting for my henna to arrive so I can start doing ayurveda on her hair with henna as her protein. Q


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 18, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Which is better:
> 
> Aphogee Two Step or Nexxus Emergency?  Why?



As Patrica already said, its really a matter of preference. I use both but for different reasons. Aphogee is a great treatment. Its a no nonsense punch of animal and vegetable protein. Nexxus Emergencee has more polymer action. Aphogee is something I use every 2 months or so and emergencee is a product I would use inbetween to maintain the results.


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 18, 2009)

I finally found something that works!

I pre-pooed for 45 minutes with Amla Oil, then washed with CON Green. After that, I mixed a quarter size of Aphogee 2 minute Keratin Treatment with Silk Elements Olive Oil Mega Moisture to DC for 40 minutes with heat and it worked!

My hair shed about 1/2 as much as usual and the cuticles looked more sealed than they've been looking recently.

My hair looks FABULOUS today! I mean gorgeous!!!

I got the idea from a thread that was posted yesterday about fine hairs and protein/moisture. The OP in that thread mentioned mixing them. For me, that seems to work so much better than 2 seperate steps. 

I think I've finally found the way to balance my protein and moisture.   I still won't do the protein every week (probably every two) but I've found the answer (I hope and pray).


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checking in...
> 
> Prepooed with combo of *AO HSR with a little AO GPB*...shampooed followed up with PM Super Strong Treatment for 1-3 minutes while in shower...


 
How long did you prepoo with this?  I was actually thinking of this for a DC on Thursday....what kind of ratio did you use?


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 18, 2009)

is there anything similar to emergencee that is not as expensive. i already use aphogee 2 step fr my big daddy and aphogee 2 minute for my mild.  i guess i am looking for something medium for the inbetween treatments.  
i just relaxed - so 4 days prior i did the aphogee 2 minute for 3 minutes then i did a henna treatment - i have to say that this was the best henna treatment ever!  the henna seemed to coat my hair completely and it was really awesome.  then i relaxed yesterday and i am looking for a medium protien for my 1 week post relaxer treatment.  any suggestions?  everytime i am in the bss i pick up the nexxus emergencee then put it back because i cant get over that price for that tiny bottle.    is it really worth that?  how many treatments can i get for almost apl length hair?


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 18, 2009)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> is there anything similar to emergencee that is not as expensive. i already use aphogee 2 step fr my big daddy and aphogee 2 minute for my mild. i guess i am looking for something medium for the inbetween treatments.
> i just relaxed - so 4 days prior i did the aphogee 2 minute for 3 minutes then i did a henna treatment - i have to say that this was the best henna treatment ever! the henna seemed to coat my hair completely and it was really awesome. then i relaxed yesterday and i am looking for a medium protien for my 1 week post relaxer treatment. any suggestions? everytime i am in the bss i pick up the nexxus emergencee then put it back because i cant get over that price for that tiny bottle. *is it really worth that?* how many treatments can i get for almost apl length hair?


 
To me it is the TRUTH!  The cheapest I've seen it for is 13.69 at CVS.  It is expensive for the size you get, but I have been using the same bottle for the past 2 1/2 months.  I have used it probably 4 times and I have at least one more treatment in there.  My hair is maybe an inch or two away from armpit length and I have thin, fine strands if that helps at all.  It does the job without completely overdrying your hair which is why i love it.


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 18, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> To me it is the TRUTH! The cheapest I've seen it for is 13.69 at CVS. It is expensive for the size you get, but I have been using the same bottle for the past 2 1/2 months. I have used it probably 4 times and I have at least one more treatment in there. My hair is maybe an inch or two away from armpit length and I have thin, fine strands if that helps at all. It does the job without completely overdrying your hair which is why i love it.


 thanks jbandbeyond,
 so it's lets drying than the aphogee two step?  i did the two step 2 weeks ago so i know i dont want to go that strong with this 1 week post treatment. maybe i will just go ahead and buy it and stop being cheap - it's just that this stuff adds up over time - i dont want my hair care to necessarily be a montly bill and i can see that this can very easily happen.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 18, 2009)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> thanks jbandbeyond,
> so it's lets drying than the aphogee two step? i did the two step 2 weeks ago so i know i dont want to go that strong with this 1 week post treatment. maybe i will just go ahead and buy it and stop being cheap - it's just that *this stuff adds up over time* - i dont want my hair care to necessarily be a montly bill and i can see that this can very easily happen.


 
 Girl please!  I purchased more hair stuff in the past 2 months than probably I thought I would have ever purchased in my entire life!  My PJism has slowed down some, but you are doing the right thing.  Do your research so you don't spend your money on something that ends up collecting dust in the back of the cabinet under the sink!  Whatever you do decide, keep us posted!  

I also found that doing the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor for a longer period of time (i've done up to 30 minutes I think) has a great effect.  Not quite emergencee level, but a nice protein kick, I love the smell, and hair comes out soft.


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 18, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Girl please! I purchased more hair stuff in the past 2 months than probably I thought
> same here - i've spent a lot over the last few months - and realizing that i need to be settling on my staples now along with my routine.   i think it took me about 6mths just to see clearly about what i need to do for my hair.  interesting journey, this is.... i think i will try the emergencee - i've heard a lot of good things about it, maybe that will be my treatment for 1 week post relaxer. oh do you know how that compares to duotex?  thats another one i was thinking of trying.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checking in...
> 
> Prepooed with combo of AO HSR with a little AO GPB...shampooed followed up with PM Super Strong Treatment for 1-3 minutes while in shower...


what is PM super strong?  hmmmmm how did it come out?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> How long did you prepoo with this?  I was actually thinking of this for a DC on Thursday....what kind of ratio did you use?



Hey JD&B...

Hmmm....Girl, I just squirted the HSR in my hand and just added maybe between a dime or nickel size of GPB (kinda hard to gauge) - I leave it in overnight


----------



## Patricia (Feb 18, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Update. I just did an Aphogee two step, conditioned with Silicon Mix, sprayed the Aphogee green tea reconstructor, lacio lacio and sealed with coconut oil.
> 
> I will be relaxing my hair either Thursday or Friday


How did the 2 step work?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> what is PM super strong?  hmmmmm how did it come out?



I came out great - 

I forgot I had the PM, can't remember why I stopped using it..it is formulated for damaged, weak hair...


----------



## Patricia (Feb 18, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> Checking in. My daughter's hair is doing great. I am doing the protein treatments every other week. I am waiting for my henna to arrive so I can start doing ayurveda on her hair with henna as her protein. Q


 Will you substitute henna for protein altogether? I'm asking because henna is not a protein.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 18, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> I finally found something that works!
> 
> I pre-pooed for 45 minutes with Amla Oil, then washed with CON Green. After that, I mixed a quarter size of Aphogee 2 minute Keratin Treatment with Silk Elements Olive Oil Mega Moisture to DC for 40 minutes with heat and it worked!
> 
> ...


It was a beautiful day for me to finally know the answer.  YES!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 18, 2009)

Cherokia-Rose said:


> is there anything similar to emergencee that is not as expensive. i already use aphogee 2 step fr my big daddy and aphogee 2 minute for my mild. i guess i am looking for something medium for the inbetween treatments.
> i just relaxed - so 4 days prior i did the aphogee 2 minute for 3 minutes then i did a henna treatment - i have to say that this was the best henna treatment ever! the henna seemed to coat my hair completely and it was really awesome. then i relaxed yesterday and i am looking for a medium protien for my 1 week post relaxer treatment. any suggestions? everytime i am in the bss i pick up the nexxus emergencee then put it back because i cant get over that price for that tiny bottle. is it really worth that? how many treatments can i get for almost apl length hair?


I totally understand!  I bought my 3 btls on clearance for 1/2 off.  So many days I put it back on the shelf.  I used my bottle so far 3X.  Its not liquidy like I thought.  It has a shampoo type consistency.  I was relieved.  I think I can get at least 3 more uses out of it.  Its def worth it.  I can't think of another product that works the same.  duotex is milder, aphogee 2 min is milder..... In my opinion, sallys off brand joico kpak $5 is comparable.  but I'm loving how my hair feels with emergencee


----------



## MrsQueeny (Feb 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Will you substitute henna for protein altogether? I'm asking because henna is not a protein.



No I will still do protein treatments but more henna because it is natural and strengthens the hair like a protein.  Q


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> what is *PM super strong*?  hmmmmm how did it come out?



Sorry Trish ...just noticed the bolded part - Paul Mitchell Super Strong Treatment...


----------



## Mis007 (Feb 18, 2009)

_protein update: washed with aveda dry remedy poo, used nexxus with heat (10 mins) washed out and moist; rate 10 as I am retaining every strand and my hair is so strong..._


----------



## Mis007 (Feb 18, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> No I will still do protein treatments but more henna because it is natural and strengthens the hair like a protein. Q


 

_ ***Que*** how is DD's hair coming along..._ (ignore hun read upthread)


----------



## Patricia (Feb 18, 2009)

Mis007 said:


> _protein update: pooed with aveda dry remedy, used nexxus with heat (10 mins) washed out and moist; rate 10 as I am retaining every strand and my hair is so strong..._


 as Emeril would say "OH YEAH BABY"


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Feb 18, 2009)

Anyone tried just putting an egg in the Hair Mayo or anything like that?


----------



## Mis007 (Feb 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> as Emeril would say "OH YEAH BABY"


 

_Thanks hun always have something nice to say as usual..._


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 18, 2009)

Checking in... I will be doing a full MegaTek DC tonight


----------



## SouthernTease (Feb 18, 2009)

GVP Joico/K-Pak... see my siggy yo!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> GVP Joico/K-Pak... see my siggy yo!




HAVE MERCY!!!:notworthy

How did you do that style - rollerset, flat iron???


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it too late for me to join? I'm in braids but I've been using Surge 14 daily.



SouthernTease said:


> GVP Joico/K-Pak... see my siggy yo!


 
ST, your hair is gorgeous! Great progress!


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow!  I was so inspired by this pic, I made my bf measure my hair stretched.  It was 10 inches.  If my straight hair is anywhere near this full in 3 months I will officially be in love with my hair.

Forgive me all.  I'm a long time natural that's never straightened my hair.  Well, not successfully, anyway.  I had a poof ball that a stylist charged me $50 for.  But never anything like the straight naturals I've seen on LHCF.  You all inspire me so much!  Every one of you.  From every length and texture.  Thank you!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> Anyone tried just putting an egg in the Hair Mayo or anything like that?



I used to do that in my ORS Mayo or Queen Helene Cholesterol treatment. I need to be doing that again once a month.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 19, 2009)

Tried something new tonight. I got in the shower and did a 2 min Reconstructor cowash then followed up with Herbal Essences "Drama Clean" conditioner and rinsed.

I towel dried my hair and sprayed my hair with African Pride Braid spray....ahhhh...my scalp feels soooooooooooooooooooooo good right now. I'm gonna sleep great!

I may start doing this weekly. My hair loves protein so....


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 20, 2009)

HI!

Well - shampooed last night with Kenra MS - used Ultra Sheen DT - fell asleep with it in my hair (totally accidental!!!) - when I woke up around 5:30, it had dried in my hair - I was in panic mode!!!  Jumped in the shower - rinsed - it was a little tangly - followed up with both Humectress and Kenra MC....fortunately, my hair turned out fine -

Cats and Kittens *DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!!*

- (posted in deep conditioning thread too)


----------



## Aggie (Feb 20, 2009)

Thought I'd check in to see how everybody's doing. Hope all is well so far. I am still in Nebraska and not doing much to my hair for the moment. But I will be checking in on everyone's progress as much as I can.


----------



## jreagins (Feb 21, 2009)

It's official! My hair loves protien! I'm using RMHRT once a week with no ill effects just strong smooth hair. Yay!


----------



## jreagins (Feb 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Ok how did it come outTrying to be patient



I know I'm late but the silk wrap was a HAM! I need a regular dryer I think my soft bonnet doesn't get warm enough


----------



## jreagins (Feb 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Are you going natural?



Yep yesterday made 16 months post


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 21, 2009)

Deep conditioned last night for 2 hrs. without heat with protein & moisture co. My hair looks and feels like a 10. Gosh, I just love protein.


----------



## SouthernTease (Feb 21, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> HAVE MERCY!!!:notworthy
> 
> How did you do that style - rollerset, flat iron???



:blush3: Rollerset, Hot Air Brush, flat iron, silk wrap (pin-curled).  In that order.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 21, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Is it too late for me to join? I'm in braids but I've been using Surge 14 daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ST, your hair is gorgeous! Great progress!


Sorry about not answering you timely.  You sure can join!  I'll add you . WELCOME to the challenge.  We all come in and share our sucess with our protein products by rating our hair experience after we DC.  We rate on a scale of 1-10 and if not at a level 10 we state what we can/will do the next time to improve.  Looking forward to hearing how well your hair response to protein.  I agree with your comment.  I think southern tease hair is the bombdiggity.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello ladies! Protein has been a life saver for me. My hair feels like a 9 this week.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thought I'd check in to see how everybody's doing. Hope all is well so far. I am still in Nebraska and not doing much to my hair for the moment. But I will be checking in on everyone's progress as much as I can.


 HOW YOU LIKING THE COLD WEATHER AGGIE? ENJOY YOUR STAY


----------



## Patricia (Feb 21, 2009)

jreagins said:


> Yep yesterday made 16 months post


YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Patricia (Feb 21, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioned last night for 2 hrs. without heat with protein & moisture co. My hair looks and feels like a 10. Gosh, I just love protein.


 GOOD TO KNOW!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 21, 2009)

SouthernTease said:


> :blush3: Rollerset, Hot Air Brush, flat iron, silk wrap (pin-curled). In that order.


 BEAUTIFUL HAIR


----------



## Patricia (Feb 21, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Hello ladies! Protein has been a life saver for me. My hair feels like a 9 this week.


 FOR ME TOO!  I'M IN THE MOOD TO WASH TODAY.  CHECK BACK TO LET YOU KNOW


----------



## jreagins (Feb 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> YOU GO GIRL



Thanks ma'am


----------



## Patricia (Feb 22, 2009)

Just shampoo and DC with emergencee.  Not dry yet but this is my first 9.  I can get use to strong hair!


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 22, 2009)

Checkin in!!

I just did a nexxus emergencee....then i applied roux moisuture recovery and gvp joico kpak ( i know too much)


Going to rinse now and DC with Alter Ego Garlic


----------



## sheba1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Took my braids out 

Did an oil rinse to get out any left over shed hairs. Did a light shampoo with Dr. Bronner's shikakai soap. Henna, Joico K-Pak, DC'd with a mix of silk elements megasilk conditioner, castor oil, amla oil and molasses. My hair is a 10, hands down. I used Giovanni 50/50 balance conditioner as a leave in and sealed with vatika oil. That was last night and my hair is still a 10. It is soft and strong and THICK. My hair has never felt this way before. Can you tell I'm excited?! LOL


----------



## Patricia (Feb 22, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> Took my braids out
> 
> Did an oil rinse to get out any left over shed hairs. Did a light shampoo with Dr. Bronner's shikakai soap. Henna, Joico K-Pak, DC'd with a mix of silk elements megasilk conditioner, castor oil, amla oil and molasses. My hair is a 10, hands down. I used Giovanni 50/50 balance conditioner as a leave in and sealed with vatika oil. That was last night and my hair is still a 10. It is soft and strong and THICK. My hair has never felt this way before. Can you tell I'm excited?! LOL


 YOU EXCITED! ME TOO! HAPPY TO HEAR YOUR HAIR IS SOFT , STRONG, AND THICK.   LIKE I SAID EARLIER "I CAN GET USE TO THIS STRONG HAIR"


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 22, 2009)

Did a prepoo with AO GPB -shampoo and will leave in AO HSR overnight...


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 23, 2009)

I did another DC with MT today. My hair is growing thick and full. I am switching my DC's between MT and ORS. Starting tomorrow, I have decided to try washing every two weeks. Wish me luck...lol....(I love to cowash, so this will be a challenge)


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 23, 2009)

Neemo--I'm glad to see that MT is working for you! I just started again after waiting for two weeks to get it. HHG!


----------



## LivingDoll (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay y'all, my hair feels like a 10!

Last night, after pooing I DC'd with a mixture of Aphogee 2 Min & Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing Treatment (ratio was about 1:8). My hair felt great afterward and I only lost about 10 hairs when I detangled. I usually don't count but there were so few that I couldn't help myself!


----------



## jreagins (Feb 23, 2009)

I over did it this weekend!!! I got some silk amino acid and put it in my leave in. I put wayyyyyy to much! After I took my rollers out there was crazy breakage! And my hair was super dry and frizzy. So I moisturized and sealed then put by hair in 3 baggied Bantu knots, later when I took it down it was beautiful and soft! I love baggying! Saves my hair everytime!


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 23, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I over did it this weekend!!! *I got some silk amino acid and put it in my leave in. I put wayyyyyy to much!* After I took my rollers out there was crazy breakage! And my hair was super dry and frizzy. So I moisturized and sealed then put by hair in 3 baggied Bantu knots, later when I took it down it was beautiful and soft! I love baggying! Saves my hair everytime!


 
How much is too much?  I ordered some SAA and it's due to arrive today.  Wanna make sure I'm doing the right amount.  Thanks.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 23, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Okay y'all, my hair feels like a 10!
> 
> Last night, after pooing I DC'd with a mixture of Aphogee 2 Min & Silk Elements Olive Moisturizing Treatment (ratio was about 1:8). My hair felt great afterward and I only lost about 10 hairs when I detangled. I usually don't count but there were so few that I couldn't help myself!


You go girl!  Glad to hear you had a good hair day,  Thats great only 10 hairs.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Friends - washed hair with Therappe - used PM Super Strong Treatment while in shower with plastic cap....doesn't need a moisturizing DC ....lovin' this stuff right about now!


----------



## taz007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok, I believe that I may have this protein/moisture thing down.

I washed last night with Nexxus Therapy.  I then mixed Nexxus Emergencee with Nexxus Keraphix, put a baggie on and went to sleep.  This morning I rinsed out the mixture and applied a drop of Nexxus Humectress and sealed with coconut oil.  

This is the best that my hair has EVER felt! 

Definitely a 10.

ETA:  I can't believe that after all of these YEARS, all my hair needed was consistent protein use.  Grrrr. Oh well, better late than never.


----------



## jreagins (Feb 24, 2009)

I out 3 droppers full of it in a 10oz (I think) spray bottle with aloe vera juice. today i poured some out and filled it back up with plain water and I think thats STILL too much. I only had to put 3-4 drops in my mascara, so i know it was over kill!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - washed hair with Therappe - used PM Super Strong Treatment while in shower with plastic cap....doesn't need a moisturizing DC ....lovin' this stuff right about now!


 I figured out why your hair looks so good.  You use good quality products on your hair.  Keep up the good work


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, I believe that I may have this protein/moisture thing down.
> 
> I washed last night with Nexxus Therapy. I then mixed Nexxus Emergencee with Nexxus Keraphix, put a baggie on and went to sleep. This morning I rinsed out the mixture and applied a drop of Nexxus Humectress and sealed with coconut oil.
> 
> ...


And you are also using good quality products.  Glad to hear you figured it out.  Just think of how many ladies on the boards are still afraid to use protein.  
Congrats to you!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 24, 2009)

i did a five minute treatment with bed head dumb blonde on sunday and my hair still feels like a ten. this will be in heavy rotation with my joico reconstructor.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 24, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I figured out why your hair looks so good.  You use good quality products on your hair.  Keep up the good work



Thanks Trish!!! 

I am really diggin' how strong my hair feels... I don't know about anyone else but my hair is growing faster and I am able to retain more. 

I use protein at every wash and since I do it so often I only use my protein in the shower but I will moisturize much longer if not overnight (which I do the majority of the time)

The PJ in me can't wait to use up my stuff so I can buy some more...

Ummm, you have great stuff in your arsenal as well Ma'am!!!!:notworthy


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 24, 2009)

Did 30 minutes nexxus emergencee and doing 30 mins ors now...man that emergencee never ceases to amaze me!  I'm always in shock of how good my hair feels immediately after use!  Gonna blowdry and flat iron...got a long night ahead of me i think!


----------



## Morenita (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you add me too? I kind of "joined" unofficially anyway  I use protein once a week ever since I saw this thread pop up. Currently alternating between Nexxus Emergencee and Aveda DR, sometimes both at the same time. 

Edit: I will post on my next wash day to update in more detail. Trying to cut back on washing my hair so much. Ah, the life of a PJ!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i did a five minute treatment with bed head dumb blonde on sunday and my hair still feels like a ten. this will be in heavy rotation with my joico reconstructor.


 Congrats!  Just think I thought protein was bad.  Boy was I wrong


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Did 30 minutes nexxus emergencee and doing 30 mins ors now...man that emergencee never ceases to amaze me! I'm always in shock of how good my hair feels immediately after use! Gonna blowdry and flat iron...got a long night ahead of me i think!


Thats a good thing.  That means you got so much hair its going to take forever!  Glad to hear emergencee is still great.  I love it too


----------



## Patricia (Feb 24, 2009)

Morenita said:


> Can you add me too? I kind of "joined" unofficially anyway  I use protein once a week ever since I saw this thread pop up. Currently alternating between Nexxus Emergencee and Aveda DR, sometimes both at the same time.
> 
> Edit: I will post on my next wash day to update in more detail. Trying to cut back on washing my hair so much. Ah, the life of a PJ!


Sure you can join! Welcome.  Glad to hear you been a part of this challenge!  I'm currently using nexxus emergencee too!  Good product.


----------



## GodMadeMePretty (Feb 24, 2009)

I used the 2 step ApHogee treatment today.  My hair needed protein so bad.  So very badly.  My hair was about a 1.  And as I was rinsing it out, I could feel the improvement in the strength of my hair.  Afterward, I used Motions classic conditioner and steamed my hair.  The steamer is the business.  My hair and scalp felt good after that protein treatment though.  I'll probably do another protein treatment this weekend.  My hair has suffered in this weather.  It's unused to cold weather and I didn't realize the weather would do this to my hair even though I don't go outside much.  All this dry heated air to keep warm is extremely detrimental to my hair.  My hair needed protein and moisture.  I got Motions silk protein conditioner for my weekly just to try it out.  I wanted to try out the Keraphix and Emergencee but they didn't have any.


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm thinking that I need to up my protein to 1x a week or two in this cold weather to make sure I am retaining (I had some breakage last week) so I think a challenge is in order. Add me to the list if the challenge is still open to new members. I'll be doing a treatment this afternoon with jheri redding's natural protein.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 25, 2009)

Great thread.  Great challenge.


----------



## TriniStarr (Feb 25, 2009)

Can i be added to this challenge please if its not too late.  However, i have a few questions for you ladies. Is it ok to use protein every week whiles using MT 3x a week?  Is that too much protein at a time?  I am currently using Affrim 5n1 as my protein treatment once a month.  Is that ok to use this product every week for a quick in the shower 5 min protein treatment? 

TIA


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 25, 2009)

Checking in for this week, deep conditioned this morning with Lanza healing moisture co with steam. My hair is drying now but when I checked it felt and looked at 10.


----------



## darlingdiva (Feb 25, 2009)

On Sunday, I washed with V05 Key Lime Clarifying Shampoo and conditioned with KBB deep conditioner in the honey oatmeal scent, which smells wonderful.  Then I applied the CD Black Vanilla Leave In and JC Hair Nourishing Cream.  Then I twisted my hair & put in my perm rods.

I took my hair down yesterday.  It was shiny & it felt strong.  The curls were well-defined, too (even on the 4b side of my head).  The protein in it is the aloe vera & natural enzymes.

Sunday was the first time that I used it, but I *think* I've found my conditioner.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

GodMadeMePretty said:


> I used the 2 step ApHogee treatment today. My hair needed protein so bad. So very badly. My hair was about a 1. And as I was rinsing it out, I could feel the improvement in the strength of my hair. Afterward, I used Motions classic conditioner and steamed my hair. The steamer is the business. My hair and scalp felt good after that protein treatment though. I'll probably do another protein treatment this weekend. My hair has suffered in this weather. It's unused to cold weather and I didn't realize the weather would do this to my hair even though I don't go outside much. All this dry heated air to keep warm is extremely detrimental to my hair. My hair needed protein and moisture. I got Motions silk protein conditioner for my weekly just to try it out. I wanted to try out the Keraphix and Emergencee but they didn't have any.


I totally understand.  Keep us posted on what kind of treatment you use next time.  I've really been covering up my hair this winter with a hat and scarf.  I cant afford to lose any more hair.  When you get the keraphix or emergencee let us know.  You going to love both of them!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> I'm thinking that I need to up my protein to 1x a week or two in this cold weather to make sure I am retaining (I had some breakage last week) so I think a challenge is in order. Add me to the list if the challenge is still open to new members. I'll be doing a treatment this afternoon with jheri redding's natural protein.


 Sure will add you . Welcome to the challenge.  Your hair looks so good in your siggy.  Let us know how the treatment works for you and check in with us on DC days to rate your hair experience.  On the edge of my seat wanting to know how the jheri redding works out for you!  We in this hair thang together!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Great thread. Great challenge.


big hug to you so sweet


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

TriniStarr said:


> Can i be added to this challenge please if its not too late. However, i have a few questions for you ladies. Is it ok to use protein every week whiles using MT 3x a week? Is that too much protein at a time? I am currently using Affrim 5n1 as my protein treatment once a month. Is that ok to use this product every week for a quick in the shower 5 min protein treatment?
> 
> TIA


 Sure you can join.  Welcome to the challenge!  I never tried MT but a lot of ladies here do.  My advise to you is to try out your 5 min treatment.  If it seems like to much try it every other week.  Whatever you decide keep us posted on your progress postively speaking


----------



## Barbie83 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a question: 
I just ordered a bottle of Mega-tek and was planning to use it on my scalp only, a couple times a week, as most LHCFers recommend. But I know the length of my hair could use more protein too (I worry about it breaking off due to me constantly wearing buns and ponytails). 

Would any of you guys use mega-tek as an all over protein treatment, from root to end? And if so, how would u suggest I go about doing it?


----------



## pureebony (Feb 25, 2009)

I want to join!! Please add me!

Could someone please advie me as to whether my regime is ok, will be starting it this week:

* Co wash hair 3 times a week or everyday to take out the gel used in bunning everyday

*when styling use water based leave in, Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 moisturizer, profectiv anti-breakag strengthening mega moisturizer, then african royal hot six oil then finally thick and shine styling gel with keratin protein.

* I will be adding a re constructor to my routine every weekend when I wash with a K.I.S.S shampoo mix, and deep condition with hood dryer.

*moistrize my hair using the same method for styling.


Could anyone give me feedback on this routine?

Thanks.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

pureebony said:


> I want to join!! Please add me!
> 
> Could someone please advie me as to whether my regime is ok, will be starting it this week:
> 
> ...


Sure I will add you!  Welcome to the challenge.  What condition is your hair in now?  What kind of protein will you be using?  I'll let some of the other ladies comment on your regimine.  Let us know how your hair experience feels when you DC.  Glad you joining us in Growing our hair long and strong!


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 25, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> I have a question:
> I just ordered a bottle of Mega-tek and was planning to use it on my scalp only, a couple times a week, as most LHCFers recommend. But I know the length of my hair could use more protein too (I worry about it breaking off due to me constantly wearing buns and ponytails).
> 
> *Would any of you guys use mega-tek as an all over protein treatment, from root to end? And if so, how would u suggest I go about doing it?*


 
There are a lot of people on here that do it this way.  I use it on my scalp nightly and don't rinse it out.  By morning it has penetrated.  I once used it as a protein treatment.  I slathered my head with a mix of MT and OCT and let it sit for about 20 minutes then rinsed.  It definitely made my hair stronger, but I did not care for the feeling of my hair afterwards.  Some say that you shouldn't use any other protein for fear of protein overload when using MT, but I don't necessarily agree.  Everything is about knowing your hair and moderation.  My hair prefers Nexxus Emergencee as a "treatment" to MT, so I use emergencee every 2 weeks or so.  I don't stop my MT usage though and my hair is doing great!  I would give it a try and see how your hair responds.  I wouldn't leave it in longer than 15 to 20 minutes though for first use. HTH.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Feb 25, 2009)

pureebony said:


> I want to join!! Please add me!
> 
> Could someone please advie me as to whether my regime is ok, will be starting it this week:
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good, but don't lock yourself into that.  I think what I've learned the most is that you may have a planned regime that you want to stick to, but your hair may think differently.  If after using the reconstructor something feels off, then I wouldn't continue with business as usual, I would tweak where needed to keep your hair on track.  I can do the same exact thing for a week, and the next week, not changing anything, something just isn't right, and I have to maybe use a more moisturizing DC, or add some protein to get back on track.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Sure I will add you!  Welcome to the challenge.  What condition is your hair in now?  What kind of protein will you be using?  I'll let some of the other ladies comment on your regimine.  Let us know how your hair experience feels when you DC.  Glad you joining us in Growing our hair long and strong!



Thanks, well my hair is in ok condition, I suffer from split ends and hair snaping, like thin strands peeling off my hair.

I am looking to use the Aussie 3 min re constructor or the aphogee 2 min re constructor  every week.

and the aphogee 2 step every month.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 25, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> Sounds good, but don't lock yourself into that.  I think what I've learned the most is that you may have a planned regime that you want to stick to, but your hair may think differently.  If after using the reconstructor something feels off, then I wouldn't continue with business as usual, I would tweak where needed to keep your hair on track.  I can do the same exact thing for a week, and the next week, not changing anything, something just isn't right, and I have to maybe use a more moisturizing DC, or add some protein to get back on track.



I understand, I will use this as a mental guideline but tweak when needed. Thanks!!!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

pureebony said:


> Thanks, well my hair is in ok condition, I suffer from split ends and hair snaping, like thin strands peeling off my hair.
> 
> I am looking to use the Aussie 3 min re constructor or the aphogee 2 min re constructor every week.
> 
> and the aphogee 2 step every month.


Ok sounds like you need to rebuild your hair like me.  Don't sleep on nexuss emergencee its a great product.   Let us know your results after you use the aussie or aphogee


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Sure will add you . Welcome to the challenge. Your hair looks so good in your siggy. Let us know how the treatment works for you and check in with us on DC days to rate your hair experience. On the edge of my seat wanting to know how the jheri redding works out for you! We in this hair thang together!


 
Thanks! I did the treatment. My strands feel a lot stronger. My hair visibly looks stronger and fuller as well. I think a series of light to medium protein treatments should help  the condition of my hair over the next few weeks. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been using protein weekly for a while so I'd like to be added to this challenge if it's not too late. My hair is in pretty good condition, but it's fine, so the protein is a necessity for me.  I'm also bone straight (NOT overprocessed).  Here's my regimen:

Pre-poo when deep in stretch with oil + moisturizing conditioner concoction (i.e., Amla, Coconut, Vatika, Elucence MBC, Aubrey HSR, etc.) and detangle BEFORE washing
Wash weekly (used to be 2x p/wk but been lazy) with Elucence Shampoo or Aveda DR
Clarify with Elucence when necessary and follow with moisturizing shampoo.......occasionally use baking soda + water
If deep in stretch, rinse and detangle with Aubrey HSR prior to DC, otherwise it's not necessary
DC under Pibbs with Aveda DR (only when shampoo was Aveda DR) or Cathy Howse UBH
Rinse DC and apply MT to scalp and hair for 3-5 mins and rinse
Apply Elucence MBC for 3-5 mins as a quick final rinse out to obtain moisture, slip and detangle under running water
Apply Lacio Lacio
Apply Leaveins of choice and seal (Elucence, Sabino, Vatika, Seyani, etc.)
Rollerset or airdry
Maintenance

Growth aid concoction of MT+BM to scalp only 3-4x p/wk
Moisturize daily (Elucence MBC, Hawaiian Silky when deep in stretch) and seal with oil or butter (Vatika, Seyani)
Use Hard Core Protein as necessary (Dudley's DRC, Aphogee Hardcore)
This may seem like a lot of protein to many but I do not have protein overload, because I use pure moisture to moisturize daily


----------



## Patricia (Feb 25, 2009)

nycutiepie said:


> I've been using protein weekly for a while so I'd like to be added to this challenge if it's not too late. My hair is in pretty good condition, but it's fine, so the protein is a necessity for me. I'm also bone straight (NOT overprocessed). Here's my regimen:
> 
> Pre-poo when deep in stretch with oil + moisturizing conditioner concoction (i.e., Amla, Coconut, Vatika, Elucence MBC, Aubrey HSR, etc.) and detangle BEFORE washing
> Wash weekly (used to be 2x p/wk but been lazy) with Elucence Shampoo or Aveda DR
> ...


I sure will add you to the challenge.  Welcome.  Sounds like you have a solid regimine.  Come back on poo day and let us know how your hair feels on a scale of 1-10.  Glad you joined


----------



## jerseygurl (Feb 26, 2009)

Still doing my protein treatments.


----------



## Mrs.Fitness (Feb 26, 2009)

Checking in...

I have decided to switch my regimen to very low manipulation. I will be washing my hair every two weeks. Maybe a little more depending on my workouts. I will only do my protein treatments those days, so I will be checkin in with you guys twice a month. So far I have been doing well. MT and ORS have been in rotation, so my protein levels are up. I am moisturizing with a leave in.

Carry on ladies...


----------



## lennet93 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Just checking in to say that I have still been doing my weekly protein treatments and I realized protein is my friend...my hair is loving it. I will start checking in weekly again, the past few weeks have been really hectic for me.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 26, 2009)

Received my Hairveda Methi Tea protein treatment yesterday. I will try it this weekend and check back in with results.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 26, 2009)

I cowash with aphogee 2 min. weekly. It is such a staple for me. I also follow up with HE Drama Clean and spray African Pride Braid Spray....my hair feels awesome!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2009)

PrePoo'ed with Global Goddess Oil last night...shampoo'ed with Kenra MS, used Bain De Terre Strengthening Mud Masque - followed up with Humectress...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2009)

Barbie83 said:


> I have a question:
> I just ordered a bottle of Mega-tek and was planning to use it on my scalp only, a couple times a week, as most LHCFers recommend. But I know the length of my hair could use more protein too (I worry about it breaking off due to me constantly wearing buns and ponytails).
> 
> Would any of you guys use mega-tek as an all over protein treatment, from root to end? And if so, how would u suggest I go about doing it?



Hi Barbie!!!

I don't do the scalp thingee cuz my hair is too fine and I really just don't feel like doing it. I have been using MT since September and it is some good stuff...

That is how I use my MT - as a protein treatment...when doing this, I normally leave it on no more that 15-30 minutes - with or without heat, normally but a cap on just depends...(did use it overnight but we are going to take baby steps, aiight...) 

You _*MUST *_follow up with a moisturizing dc and you want to leave the DC on longer than the protein as this stuff is made for horses.......

HTH...


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay I don't remember the last time I checked in (in too many challenges!!!) but I've been trying some things out to up my protein. I tried out Shescentit's Fortifying Mask and it was a hit but I was like there is no way I can have another staple come through the mail. I may eventually succumb to it though. I did use a mix of yogurt, wheat protein, and cocosta oil on Tuesday and I would give my hair a 9. I will be trying Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System this weekend. Oh yeah ordered Komaza's protein strengthener and am waiting for that to arrive. Two people have mentioned cowashing with a reconstructor so I'm thinking I will try cowashing with my Hairveda Moist Condition PRO at some point. One more thing--see I should check in more often--I purchased many Chagrin Valley Shampoo bar samples but particulary in relation to protein I will be pooing with the beer & egg one. Okay that's it finally !


----------



## Aggie (Feb 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I don't remember the last time I checked in (in too many challenges!!!) but I've been trying some things out to up my protein. I tried out Shescentit's Fortifying Mask and it was a hit but I was like there is no way I can have another staple come through the mail. I may eventually succumb to it though. I did use a mix of yogurt, wheat protein, and cocosta oil on Tuesday and I would give my hair a 9. I will be trying Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System this weekend. Oh yeah ordered Komaza's protein strengthener and am waiting for that to arrive. Two people have mentioned cowashing with a reconstructor so I'm thinking I will try cowashing with my Hairveda Moist Condition PRO at some point. One more thing--see I should check in more often--I purchased many Chagrin Valley Shampoo bar samples but particulary in relation to protein I will be pooing with the beer & egg one. Okay that's it finally !


 
I am very impressed with your selection of products Shay. I haven't used any Hairveda products yet but I may add them in my regimen soon as long as they are sulfate and paraben free. Cones I can handle. Keep us informed on how they are working out for you. Thanks.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, Aggie.  Hairveda products are paraben & sulfate free. The yogurt mix was a hit.  I used greek yogurt from the grocery store that has 23g of protein.  I do a lot of reading on this board--being a night owl helps--and then research on my own.


----------



## Patricia (Feb 27, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay I don't remember the last time I checked in (in too many challenges!!!) but I've been trying some things out to up my protein. I tried out Shescentit's Fortifying Mask and it was a hit but I was like there is no way I can have another staple come through the mail. I may eventually succumb to it though. I did use a mix of yogurt, wheat protein, and cocosta oil on Tuesday and I would give my hair a 9. I will be trying Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System this weekend. Oh yeah ordered Komaza's protein strengthener and am waiting for that to arrive. Two people have mentioned cowashing with a reconstructor so I'm thinking I will try cowashing with my Hairveda Moist Condition PRO at some point. One more thing--see I should check in more often--I purchased many Chagrin Valley Shampoo bar samples but particulary in relation to protein I will be pooing with the beer & egg one. Okay that's it finally !


Wow you do have lots of products through mail order.  I'm so impatient but I'm wanting to try the methi recovery system.  Glad to hear you doing good with your regimine.  I'm thinking about cowashing with aphogee 2 min one day.  hey I really want to know how the shampoo bar and the beer and egg work out


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2009)

I will definitely let you know how the beer & egg shampoo bar works out.  I think I'm almost stocked up on products bc if it's a staple I always order 2-3 of each product at a time.  I think after March I can probably go for at least 6 months without needing to purchase hair products.  Then I can focus on tools.   I need a hair steamer!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 1, 2009)

Can somebody say a 10!:creaturesThis is really working out.  My first 10.  YES and thank you all for all the good hair products and tips.  Today I shampoo with my favorite garnier length and strength, rinsed, put porosity control on for 1 min, rinsed, used joico kpak knock off, rinsed and detangled in shower.  Air dried. Had to include pic of air dried hair.  This is from continued usage of good products.  joico kpak, emergencee, duotex...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 1, 2009)

My hair came out a 10.

Used MillCreek Biotin shampoo, used Goldwell Definition as a cuticle sealing step. Then used MillCreek Biotin conditioner which has both Keratin and Collagen proteins.  I skipped my moisture step because I used TJ NS as my cream rinse. My hair was shinny and beautiful!  Smooth, I barely needed a comb. That's saying something for a 4 a/b cotton head.   

This natural head loves protein!


----------



## ayoung (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a sewin--but the top/front is left out...so I am working to keep it strong (already did a protein treatment 4 days ago--but for got to check in) This will be my routine about every 3-4 days:

TODAY:
CW w/ VO5 S&C
Ap 2 min for 10 min
DC for 15 min


----------



## Patricia (Mar 1, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> My hair came out a 10.
> 
> Used MillCreek Biotin shampoo, used Goldwell Definition as a cuticle sealing step. Then used MillCreek Biotin conditioner which has both Keratin and Collagen proteins. I skipped my moisture step because I used TJ NS as my cream rinse. My hair was shinny and beautiful! Smooth, I barely needed a comb. That's saying something for a 4 a/b cotton head.
> 
> This natural head loves protein!


 Very impressed on your hair and choice of products.  Girl you working that dress in both pics!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 1, 2009)

ayoung said:


> I have a sewin--but the top/front is left out...so I am working to keep it strong (already did a protein treatment 4 days ago--but for got to check in) This will be my routine about every 3-4 days:
> 
> TODAY:
> CW w/ VO5 S&C
> ...


 Good for you, keep us posted.  Thanks


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Friends - just checkin' in...Did an overnight prepoo of combo Ellin Lavar reconstructuring masque and MT - trying to use up the EL (combo came out surprisingly nice) rinsed/shampooed and followed up with Keraphix.....feels great!!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Very impressed on your hair and choice of products.  Girl you working that dress in both pics!




Yes indeed she is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Can somebody say a 10!:creaturesThis is really working out.  My first 10.  YES and thank you all for all the good hair products and tips.  Today I shampoo with my favorite garnier length and strength, rinsed, put porosity control on for 1 min, rinsed, used joico kpak knock off, rinsed and detangled in shower.  Air dried. Had to include pic of air dried hair.  This is from continued usage of good products.  joico kpak, emergencee, duotex...



Trish your hair is sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 1, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Trish your hair is sooo pretty!!!!


 You are so sweet!  You know I'm taking notes.  Ummmm all those good products you using.  Girl I can see us reaching our goals with strong healthy hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 1, 2009)

Patricia your hair is beautiful!

I used Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery system and it is a big hit! My hair is soft, silky, and strong.  A "10".


----------



## Patricia (Mar 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Patricia your hair is beautiful!
> 
> I used Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery system and it is a big hit! My hair is soft, silky, and strong. A "10".


 Thank you , thats so nice of you .  Glad to hear another good product from hairveda!  I know you feel good about that.  Who wouldn't want long and strong hair


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You are so sweet!  You know I'm taking notes.  Ummmm all those good products you using.  Girl I can see us reaching our goals with strong healthy hair.



Great Minds Think Alike :sweet:...I was just thinking that same thing when I was posting!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 2, 2009)

Checking in ladies

Deep conditioning now with Lanza healing strength and DT equilibrium moisture balance conditioner for 2 hours without heat..... will report back with my rating.

ETA: My hair looks and feels a 10! This combo is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Can somebody say a 10!:creaturesThis is really working out. My first 10. YES and thank you all for all the good hair products and tips. Today I shampoo with my favorite garnier length and strength, rinsed, put porosity control on for 1 min, rinsed, used joico kpak knock off, rinsed and detangled in shower. Air dried. Had to include pic of air dried hair. This is from continued usage of good products. joico kpak, emergencee, duotex...


 
Congrats sweetie, beautiful hair by the way.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 2, 2009)

i have still been using protein faitfully and my  ahir loves it. i use the joico k pak reconstructor once a week and my hair is thriving with it. i also have a tube of dumb blonde so i will be using that in rotation with the joico.

i used the joico this weekend and my hair feels like a 10.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 3, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in ladies
> 
> Deep conditioning now with Lanza healing strength and DT equilibrium moisture balance conditioner for 2 hours without heat..... will report back with my rating.
> 
> ETA: My hair looks and feels a 10! This combo is definitely a keeper.


 Good for you!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Congrats sweetie, beautiful hair by the way.


 Thanks aggie! I think we got this hair thing down packed


----------



## Patricia (Mar 3, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i have still been using protein faitfully and my ahir loves it. i use the joico k pak reconstructor once a week and my hair is thriving with it. i also have a tube of dumb blonde so i will be using that in rotation with the joico.
> 
> i used the joico this weekend and my hair feels like a 10.


 Using good products get good results.  Dumb blond is next on my to get list. Thanks


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 3, 2009)

Last night - did my previous combo of MT/Ellin LaVar Reconstructing Mask on dry hair - left on overnight - poo'ed this morning and followed up with Humectress..


----------



## Patricia (Mar 3, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Last night - did my previous combo of MT/Ellin LaVar Reconstructing Mask on dry hair - left on overnight - poo'ed this morning and followed up with Humectress..


Scared to leave conditioner on overnight.  I'm tempted to try it now.   How did it come out


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 3, 2009)

Checking in...still going strong....did my weekly Aphogee 2 min treatments and still using MT....MT has really made my daughter's hair stronger as well!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 3, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Checking in...still going strong....did my weekly Aphogee 2 min treatments and still using MT....MT has really made my daughter's hair stronger as well!!!


 I'm still trying to figure out what is your blog address?  Glad to hear it working out.  I did my hair sunday and been using this DOO GROW anti itch on my scalp and my hair is really responding well.  My scalp was a dry mess before I used it.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 6, 2009)

Deep conditioned earlier today with Lanza healing moisture and Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balancing conditioner for 1.5 hrs. without heat. My hair feels and looks a 10! I am so happy to have found a useful way to use the DT conditioner b/c I was getting ready to trash it and told myself to try it as a deep conditioner/protein add in and it worked!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 7, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioned earlier today with Lanza healing moisture and Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balancing conditioner for 1.5 hrs. without heat. My hair feels and looks a 10! I am so happy to have found a useful way to use the DT conditioner b/c I was getting ready to trash it and told myself to try it as a deep conditioner/protein add in and it worked!


 I know thats knocking out 2 birds with one stone.  I love mixing protein and moisturizing conditioners together.  congrats on a good hair day!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey yawl I'm in the process of moving and I got to unplug my computer.  Its only going to be a couple days but I'm missing the forum already!  Keep your fingers crossed they said I will be up and running tue or wed.  I guess I'll unpack and get situated in the mean time.    Hey I can go over my neice house and use her internet


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 7, 2009)

Forgot to report I dc'd with a greek yogurt, wheat protein, and Cocasta & Shikakai Oil mix on Thurs.  10! I really think it is a cumulative effort of upping my protein. I am starting to find staples and I am happy about that.  I still need to try my Komazacare Hair Strengthener.  I hope to do that on next thursday.  I still also want to try cowashing with my Hairveda Moist PRO (balancing condish) and the 2nd step of my HV Methi Sativa Recovery System. I also jumped on the ayurveda bandwagon and will be adding that to my reggie.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 7, 2009)

WE'LL MISS YOU PATRICIA...HURRY BACK! LOL


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 7, 2009)

On Sunday I prepped my hair for braids. I washed with Dr Bronner's shikakai soap, folowed up with Joico K-Pak and DC'd with Silk Elements megasilk w/ gvp biolage matrix balm and molasses.

My hair was fabulous. Even though there was nothing in my hair but vatika and castor oil after, my hair was shiny with a substantial feel. When I first started with LHCF, my hair was very soft. Some of it was as fine as baby hair and it was nearly impossible to braid it. My very first forray into hair care was an aphogee 2 step protein treatment. My hair has steadily improved ever since. I'm new to both DC's and protein treatments but the combination has done wonders for the health and thickness of my hair. Thanks guys! Protein is definitely my friend. 

Oh, and btw, my hair is such a 10 right now!


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Mar 8, 2009)

I did a Henna treatment today. My hands are orange! I left a post about it long story....... I'm not finished I'm still sitting. LOL!


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 8, 2009)

I did another treatment on Thursday with Motions CPR. I'll be using this for the next few weeks to ensure no more breakage, just as a maintenance measure. My hair looks and feels a lot stronger. I haven't followed up any of the two protein treatments with DCs(I usually do) but I give my hair eough moisture during the week and I wanted the full effects of the protein. So far my hair feels a lot better. I should have known that I needed more protein before my hair started to beg for it. I'd say my hair feels like an 8 or 9. When I get this shedding to stop, it'll be  a 10.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Mar 8, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I did a Henna treatment today. My hands are orange! I left a post about it long story....... I'm not finished I'm still sitting. LOL!



UPDATE: This has to be THE BEST hair day I have had sense being a natural. I did my Henna, set the bowl in hot water to make the dye release really fast. I then added Olive Oil and Pantene Relaxed & Natural Conditioner to the mix and applied with my hands. Made them orange  I washed my hair before doing this. Put on a plastic cap and let sit for 2 hours, then rinsed, shampood with Pantene Relaxed and Natural. Put the Relaxed & Natural Conditioner back in and sat for another 15 and then rinsed. My hair felt amazing and so soft. I then applied my Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in and Green Tea spray, and a GENEROUS amount of Chi Silk Infusion for once while still wet, blow dried and straightened. I wanted to take pictures but my roomates camera was dead  Hopefully I can do this again, but although my hair is not at the length I want it to be my hair feels like a 10. Maybe a 9 but pretty much 10. It's straight, it's glossy, shiny, soft, conditioned. I don't even know how to explain it. I can see the growth in my hair for once, it's just perfect. Too bad this hair probably won't last through spring break but at the moment I'm in love, and I'm glad I revisited the Pantene I once hated so much. I feel like they changed the formula? I'm in love. Goodnight


----------



## sheba1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Congratulations, IndianAngel!   Henna is the bomb, isn't it?!  Just make sure you use gloves next time?


----------



## theprototype (Mar 8, 2009)

good morning girls! i have a question.

I plan on washing my hair today. I usually prepoo with a moisturizing conditioner mixed with oils. Today I am going to be using Motions CPR and I don't know whether that should be the last thing I apply to my hair? Or should I use it right after shampooing but before using my moisturizing conditioner? Do I still have to use a moisturizing conditioner if I am doing a protein treatment???


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^It is recommended that you definitely use a moisturizing condish after a protein tx.


----------



## november wind (Mar 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Can somebody say a 10!:creaturesThis is really working out.  My first 10.  YES and thank you all for all the good hair products and tips.  Today I shampoo with my favorite garnier length and strength, rinsed, put porosity control on for 1 min, rinsed, used joico kpak knock off, rinsed and detangled in shower.  Air dried. Had to include pic of air dried hair.  This is from continued usage of good products.  joico kpak, emergencee, duotex...




Just wanted to say that your hair is to die for.  So pretty!!  Congrats on getting a 10


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Mar 8, 2009)

theprototype said:


> good morning girls! i have a question.
> 
> I plan on washing my hair today. I usually prepoo with a moisturizing conditioner mixed with oils. Today I am going to be using Motions CPR and I don't know whether that should be the last thing I apply to my hair? Or should I use it right after shampooing but before using my moisturizing conditioner? Do I still have to use a moisturizing conditioner if I am doing a protein treatment???



I love Motions CPR. I would just put lots of Olive Oil in it and my hair came out great. I didn't deep condition after my hair felt find with just those 2.


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 8, 2009)

checking in.

I went to the salon today but before i went i washed and did emergencee...then did a roux moisture recovery pack mixed with aphogee 2 minute reconstructor...


Then DC with Alter Ego Garlic i got an awesome 12


----------



## joyandfaith (Mar 9, 2009)

Just did my Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor...I LOVE that stuff


----------



## jerseygurl (Mar 9, 2009)

Got my hair in braids right now so no protein treatments for a while


----------



## Amerie123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quick question, is Mane and Tail a good protein conditioner? What about their deep conditioner?


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 10, 2009)

Checking in ladies,

Deep conditioning now with Lanza healing strength and DT equilibrium moisture balance co without heat for 2(maybe 3) hrs. This time around I plan on detangling while in the shower and seeing if this helps with my knots. Also, I plan on rinsing with pc co and seeing if that helps my strands, as well. I will comb back later with my rating.

ETA: my hair looks and feels like a 10. I tried the detangling while in the shower and never, ever again.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 10, 2009)

i went to my stylist this past friday and she uses tons of grease and a hot comb. so i have been using mango butter because i know it contains protein. usually i would never use a daily moisturizer that has protein but my hair needs it right now until i can wash it. when i do wash it this week heres what im going to do:

pre poo with coconut milk mixed with olive oil, avocado oil and honey and leave it on for an hour. then shampoo with aphogee shampoo for damage hair. then do a five minute treatment with joico k pak deep penetrating reeconstructor. then deep condition with heat for 30 minutes with joico k pak intense hydrator mixed with olive oil and a dab of honey. then my leave ins will be rusk smoother, paul mitchell heat seal, paul mitchell moisture mist, silk elements foam wrap and ubh dew.

i cant wait because i know my hair needs some serious treatments. i will be babying my hair for a long time and will NEVER let anyone do my hair again. (except when i go get my hair dyed in a couple months lol)


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Forgot to report I dc'd with a greek yogurt, wheat protein, and Cocasta & Shikakai Oil mix on Thurs. 10! I really think it is a cumulative effort of upping my protein. I am starting to find staples and I am happy about that. I still need to try my Komazacare Hair Strengthener. I hope to do that on next thursday. I still also want to try cowashing with my Hairveda Moist PRO (balancing condish) and the 2nd step of my HV Methi Sativa Recovery System. I also jumped on the ayurveda bandwagon and will be adding that to my reggie.


 Congrats on a 10!  I'm wanting to hear how the other products work out for you.   Someone on the board recommended the komazacare, and the HV is very tempting but for now I'm trying to use up the products I already have.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> On Sunday I prepped my hair for braids. I washed with Dr Bronner's shikakai soap, folowed up with Joico K-Pak and DC'd with Silk Elements megasilk w/ gvp biolage matrix balm and molasses.
> 
> My hair was fabulous. Even though there was nothing in my hair but vatika and castor oil after, my hair was shiny with a substantial feel. When I first started with LHCF, my hair was very soft. Some of it was as fine as baby hair and it was nearly impossible to braid it. My very first forray into hair care was an aphogee 2 step protein treatment. My hair has steadily improved ever since. I'm new to both DC's and protein treatments but the combination has done wonders for the health and thickness of my hair. Thanks guys! Protein is definitely my friend.
> 
> Oh, and btw, my hair is such a 10 right now!


 
I'm feeling you .  I'm on the right track now too!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I did a Henna treatment today. My hands are orange! I left a post about it long story....... I'm not finished I'm still sitting. LOL!


 Ok I need the link.  You know I'm wanting to know how your hair doing and did you have to stop using the heating tools so much or are you OK?


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> I did another treatment on Thursday with Motions CPR. I'll be using this for the next few weeks to ensure no more breakage, just as a maintenance measure. My hair looks and feels a lot stronger. I haven't followed up any of the two protein treatments with DCs(I usually do) but I give my hair eough moisture during the week and I wanted the full effects of the protein. So far my hair feels a lot better. I should have known that I needed more protein before my hair started to beg for it. I'd say my hair feels like an 8 or 9. When I get this shedding to stop, it'll be a 10.


 Your hair looks like a 10 in your avitar


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> UPDATE: This has to be THE BEST hair day I have had sense being a natural. I did my Henna, set the bowl in hot water to make the dye release really fast. I then added Olive Oil and Pantene Relaxed & Natural Conditioner to the mix and applied with my hands. Made them orange  I washed my hair before doing this. Put on a plastic cap and let sit for 2 hours, then rinsed, shampood with Pantene Relaxed and Natural. Put the Relaxed & Natural Conditioner back in and sat for another 15 and then rinsed. My hair felt amazing and so soft. I then applied my Aphogee Pro-Vitamin leave in and Green Tea spray, and a GENEROUS amount of Chi Silk Infusion for once while still wet, blow dried and straightened. I wanted to take pictures but my roomates camera was dead  Hopefully I can do this again, but although my hair is not at the length I want it to be my hair feels like a 10. Maybe a 9 but pretty much 10. It's straight, it's glossy, shiny, soft, conditioned. I don't even know how to explain it. I can see the growth in my hair for once, it's just perfect. Too bad this hair probably won't last through spring break but at the moment I'm in love, and I'm glad I revisited the Pantene I once hated so much. I feel like they changed the formula? I'm in love. Goodnight


 I havent used pantene in a while.  I still have a big bottle of it I got from sams club.  I notice the relaxed and natural has the same ingredients as the big white bottle.  Glad you like it.  I always liked pantene


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

theprototype said:


> good morning girls! i have a question.
> 
> I plan on washing my hair today. I usually prepoo with a moisturizing conditioner mixed with oils. Today I am going to be using Motions CPR and I don't know whether that should be the last thing I apply to my hair? Or should I use it right after shampooing but before using my moisturizing conditioner? Do I still have to use a moisturizing conditioner if I am doing a protein treatment???


 hello prototype.  I usually use my protein con first then follow up only when needed with moisture.  I'm not sure how much your hair needs protein.  I'm also not sure how motions CPR protein content stacks up to the other treatments.  After you use your motions feel your hair if it feel dry then use another conditioner to help.  If your hair feels strong and not dry don't worry about using a moisturizer.  Its all about how your hair feels after your protein treatment.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> checking in.
> 
> I went to the salon today but before i went i washed and did emergencee...then did a roux moisture recovery pack mixed with aphogee 2 minute reconstructor...
> 
> ...


 OFF THE CHARTS.  CONGRATS.  WOWSERS CAN YOU BELIEVE IT.  THANKS FOR LETTING US KNOW.   VERY HAPPY RIGHT ABOUT NOW


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> Just did my Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor...I LOVE that stuff


 Good stuff that aphogee.  Just the right amount of protein in it


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

jerseygurl said:


> Got my hair in braids right now so no protein treatments for a while


 Let us know about your progress though.  I wish I could wear braids.  I love the way the look.  They thin my hair so much.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 10, 2009)

amazing said:


> Quick question, is Mane and Tail a good protein conditioner? What about their deep conditioner?


 Mane and Tail is one of my staple products.  I always use it with additional protein added to it.  I think it is a mild protein.  I think all their products have protein in it.  I could be wrong.


----------



## november wind (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome back Patricia!  DC'd on dry hair with Garnier Fructis sleek and shine 3 min masque for 45 min.  Co-washed with shikai conditioner.  Applied Aphogee 2 min and Joico Reconstructor.  Rinsed and did ACV rinse.  Applied Hair One Olive Oil cleanser as leave in.  Towel dried and sectioned hair in four.  Each section got Aphogee Green Tea and Keatin spray, ORS Olive Oil lotion, and avocado oil.  Put each section in ponytails until damp.  Each section got straightened with hot air brush.  

Hair looks like satin and feels like silk.  Hit on another 10


----------



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in ladies,
> 
> Deep conditioning now with Lanza healing strength and DT equilibrium moisture balance co without heat for 2(maybe 3) hrs. This time around I plan on detangling while in the shower and seeing if this helps with my knots. Also, I plan on rinsing with pc co and seeing if that helps my strands, as well. I will comb back later with my rating.
> 
> ETA: my hair looks and feels like a 10. I tried the detangling while in the shower and never, ever again.


 I'm just starting to detangle in shower again.  It seems to be working out.  Glad to hear about your hair experience.  Sorry to hear detangling didnt work for you


----------



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> i went to my stylist this past friday and she uses tons of grease and a hot comb. so i have been using mango butter because i know it contains protein. usually i would never use a daily moisturizer that has protein but my hair needs it right now until i can wash it. when i do wash it this week heres what im going to do:
> 
> pre poo with coconut milk mixed with olive oil, avocado oil and honey and leave it on for an hour. then shampoo with aphogee shampoo for damage hair. then do a five minute treatment with joico k pak deep penetrating reeconstructor. then deep condition with heat for 30 minutes with joico k pak intense hydrator mixed with olive oil and a dab of honey. then my leave ins will be rusk smoother, paul mitchell heat seal, paul mitchell moisture mist, silk elements foam wrap and ubh dew.
> 
> i cant wait because i know my hair needs some serious treatments. i will be babying my hair for a long time and will NEVER let anyone do my hair again. (except when i go get my hair dyed in a couple months lol)


Wow sounds like a good plan.  I'm def getting some avacado oil as soon as I locate some.  Keep us posted on your wash this week.  I want to know how the prepoo with coconut milk works.  along with the other products


----------



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2009)

november wind said:


> Welcome back Patricia! DC'd on dry hair with Garnier Fructis sleek and shine 3 min masque for 45 min. Co-washed with shikai conditioner. Applied Aphogee 2 min and Joico Reconstructor. Rinsed and did ACV rinse. Applied Hair One Olive Oil cleanser as leave in. Towel dried and sectioned hair in four. Each section got Aphogee Green Tea and Keatin spray, ORS Olive Oil lotion, and avocado oil. Put each section in ponytails until damp. Each section got straightened with hot air brush.
> 
> Hair looks like satin and feels like silk. Hit on another 10


 Oh you so sweet  How do you feel consistently having a good hair week?  I know I'm speechless at times.  Just thinking about my hair now and before I discovered my problem.  Its like night and day


----------



## november wind (Mar 11, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Oh you so sweet  How do you feel consistently having a good hair week?  I know I'm speechless at times.  Just thinking about my hair now and before I discovered my problem.  Its like night and day



It wasn't all good, unfortunately.  I had about a week and half where I absolutely HATED my hair.  I'm trying to make it to 6 months before relaxing again and the new growth was getting on my nerves  I couldn't stop touching it, which seemed to have led to single strand knots and more tangles  Straightening the new growth helped alot.  Today was the first day my hair and I have been on good terms in a while


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 11, 2009)

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?
aphogee 2 step 
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 10
WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?
 Use the aphoee 2 step every 6-8 weeks instead of using Emergencee....Emergencee doesnt agree with my hair.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 11, 2009)

well i decided that i cant wait until my normal sunday wash session. i will be doing my wash routine with the protein tonight. and i cant wait. i think im going to sit under the drier with the joico reconstructor(i normally just leave it on in the shower) because i feel my hair need that extra something.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2009)

Loves Harmony said:


> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?
> aphogee 2 step
> HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 10
> WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?
> Use the aphoee 2 step every 6-8 weeks instead of using Emergencee....Emergencee doesnt agree with my hair.


Glad to hear you found the right product.  Congrats


----------



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm at a perfect 10 again.  I used emergencee on dry hair for about 20 min.  shampoo with my fav garnier length and strength, used suave to detangle and then put joico kpac on for about 5 min.  I'm loving my hair again.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hope its not too late to join?

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*

Aphogee 2 step, aphogee 2 min reconstructor(DC)
Aphogee Green Tea(leave in)


*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?*

after the 2 step a solid 10 its swingin and shiny 


*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?

*Maintain protein balance. Moisture is not enough


----------



## Patricia (Mar 12, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> *Hope its not too late to join?*
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> 
> ...


 Hello digitalmuse.  You can join.  I'll add you Welcome.  Glad to hear the 2 step worked out for you.  What other product will you be using?  Check back on poo days and rate your hair.  Glad you joining!  We in this hair thing together.  Looking forward to seeing more good hair days from you.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2009)

i did alot of protein last night and am loving the results today. i pre poo'd with aubrey organics blue green algea mask, then i clarified with kenra, then shampoo'd with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, then did a treatment with joico deep penetraiting reconstructor and then a 20 minute deep condition with heat with joico intnse  hydrator.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 13, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hello digitalmuse. You can join. I'll add you Welcome. Glad to hear the 2 step worked out for you. What other product will you be using? Check back on poo days and rate your hair. Glad you joining! We in this hair thing together. Looking forward to seeing more good hair days from you.


 

Thats a MAIN reason for joining this thread. I am trying to find other protein conditioners - outside of mizani and Aphogee


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 13, 2009)

Still going strong with my protein. I did a Aphogee Intensive Keratin treatment yesterday followed by a Silk Elements DC. Then I applied Megatek full strength on my hair and scalp and placed in a bun. 

My hair just eats protein up!!!!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 14, 2009)

Deep conditioned overnight with lanza healing moisture and designer touch equilibrium moisture balance conditioner. My hair looks and feels a 10! I am so loving my hair right now. If only I could make up my mind as to whether or not I want to continue relaxing or transition back to natural with braids(my hairline is somewhat fragile and braids scare the heck out of me).


----------



## Patricia (Mar 14, 2009)

I feel ya morehair.  I bought some garnier strength and repair con on sale for 99cents and I had to try it.  I'm already hooked on the Length and strength line.  Anyway I put the con on dry hair and jumped in the shower to rinse it out.  I'm so in love with my hair right now.  I'm glad I bought 5 shampoo and 5 conditioners.  10 bucks for some good products.  go figure!  Only thing I'm not having that transitioning itch.  I was natural for 15 years before the boards.  After finding the boards I relaxed.  I'm still loving my relaxed hair.  Whatever you decide It will be the best decision for you!  Keep loving your hair


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 14, 2009)

i think i wanna join up!
i had fallen off the protein wagon
which i had been doing regularly at one point

dont know quite why i fell off
but i want to re-introduce it again

i'm most familiar with aphogee 2-step
but i do want to start using a protein product
that i can use more often
i want to try aubrey organics GPB


----------



## Patricia (Mar 15, 2009)

runrunrunner said:


> i think i wanna join up!
> i had fallen off the protein wagon
> which i had been doing regularly at one point
> 
> ...


 Sure, Glad to have you join.  I'm adding you.  Welcome and feel free to ask the ladies about the products they been using with success.  This challenge has truely been heaven sent for me.  Not saying that because I started it, but I can truely say my hair has been responding very well using protein consistently weekly.  Lots of product I wouldn't have tried (Nexxus emergencee) so soon, but so many ladies been using it and it has really turned my hair around.  I know its a combo of good quality products thats responsible.  I'm telling you I wouldn't dare try to detangle in the shower but now I can.  My hair is strong now and I have a lot of ladies here to thank.  Feel free to join in and give us reviews on the products you use.  You talking about  good support.  I have learned so much you wouldn't believe.  I learned from GYMFREAK that relaxed hair should be super soft anyway.  Once I realized that Everything else fell in place!


----------



## njerannce (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi I'm planning on shampooing today ( or maybe tommorrow if I can't be bothered!) was wondering if mega tek can be used as a protein treatment to DC with?


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 15, 2009)

Checking in

Emergencee!!!!


----------



## Muse (Mar 15, 2009)

It has been a LONG time since I checked into this thread. I am still doing a weekly protein treatment but I switched from Joico kpak to Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment. I found that the Kpak reconstructor was making my hair too hard and crunchy and I struggled to keep the moisture balance up with it. With the Adeva it has the perfect balance on it's own so I just use a regular rinse out conditioner after the treatment and my hair is very soft AND feels strong even after air drying. I don't have to try at all with DR. I saw an improvement in my hair after the first use so much so that it made me abandone my beloved Joico.

Does anyone else Damage Remedy protein treatment?


----------



## Prose Princess (Mar 15, 2009)

I wanna join!  I'm about to be a hardcore Joico user!  I also really like Aphogee's Green Tea & Keratin Restructurizer.  I was put off by protein for a while because I was using the wrong products.  Now I realize my hair won't survive without it!


----------



## pureebony (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok so I said I would up my protein but have not done for a while, so at this moment I had washed my hair, done the aphogee 2 min recon, I am currently deep conditioning my hair, then will finish with roux porosity treatment. Will let you know how my hair is after.


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Patricia and Protein Chain-Gang! As soon as I release my hair from these braids I will be back in this thread, doing what I do.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 16, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Patricia and Protein Chain-Gang! As soon as I release my hair from these braids I will be back in this thread, doing what I do.


 
You and me both tgrowe.


----------



## njerannce (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, so i decided to incorporate protein into my regime from now on after talking to Patrica.  I shampooed with motions lavish cond shampoo then applied some mega tek on my hair for about 5 mins ( im assuming mega tek is clssed as a protein cond?).  My hair felt stronger washing it out by boy it was tangled together and i experienced alot of hair in the tub!! I followed with ors replen pak and my hair as nice and soft and detangled easily.  Still alot of hair left my head though! Ive tried not to comb my hair much during the week so it may have been mostly shedding but there was definately breakage there.  Am i expecting too much too soon? whats strange is my hair breaks more easily when its wet and being combed than when its dry.  

Anyway right now my hair feels fab minus the breakage.  Ive also ordered some korres rice protein serum and almond protein leave in conditioner so will try that out when it arrives.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

njerannce said:


> Hi I'm planning on shampooing today ( or maybe tommorrow if I can't be bothered!) was wondering if mega tek can be used as a protein treatment to DC with?


 I havent used megatek but a lot of ladies use it.  Not sure how they use it.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

gissellr78 said:


> Checking in
> 
> Emergencee!!!!


 Ive been using it too!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

Muse said:


> It has been a LONG time since I checked into this thread. I am still doing a weekly protein treatment but I switched from Joico kpak to Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment. I found that the Kpak reconstructor was making my hair too hard and crunchy and I struggled to keep the moisture balance up with it. With the Adeva it has the perfect balance on it's own so I just use a regular rinse out conditioner after the treatment and my hair is very soft AND feels strong even after air drying. I don't have to try at all with DR. I saw an improvement in my hair after the first use so much so that it made me abandone my beloved Joico.
> 
> Does anyone else Damage Remedy protein treatment?


 Good to hear you on the same routine.  I've been alternating my protein treatments.  I've been using emergencee, joico kpac, garnier strength and repair depending on how much protein my hair needs.  Never used the damage remedy.  Sounds like a good product


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> I wanna join! I'm about to be a hardcore Joico user! I also really like Aphogee's Green Tea & Keratin Restructurizer. I was put off by protein for a while because I was using the wrong products. Now I realize my hair won't survive without it!


Oh yes I'll add you. Welcome to the challenge.  I also like the aphogee green tea and leave in .  Its all about finding the right protein product that your hair likes.  My hair seems to like nexuss emergencee, joico kpac, aphogee leave in and green tea, garnier strength and repair.  If I need more protein I'll reach for the emergencee, if I just need a little the garnier will do it.  Its all about finding the right product to use to ensure the least amount of shedding and breakage during the detangling process.  Glad you joined.  We all have the same goals.  Longer, Stronger hair


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

pureebony said:


> Ok so I said I would up my protein but have not done for a while, so at this moment I had washed my hair, done the aphogee 2 min recon, I am currently deep conditioning my hair, then will finish with roux porosity treatment. Will let you know how my hair is after.


SOUND LIKE A GOOD PLAN TO ME.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey Patricia and Protein Chain-Gang! As soon as I release my hair from these braids I will be back in this thread, doing what I do.


 I KNOW IT FEELS GOOD NOT TO WORRY ABOUT A HAIR STYLE.  I LOVE BRAIDS


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You and me both tgrowe.


  I KNOW IT FEELS GOOD GIVING YOUR HAIR A BREAK.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2009)

njerannce said:


> Ok, so i decided to incorporate protein into my regime from now on after talking to Patrica. I shampooed with motions lavish cond shampoo then applied some mega tek on my hair for about 5 mins ( im assuming mega tek is clssed as a protein cond?). My hair felt stronger washing it out by boy it was tangled together and i experienced alot of hair in the tub!! I followed with ors replen pak and my hair as nice and soft and detangled easily. Still alot of hair left my head though! Ive tried not to comb my hair much during the week so it may have been mostly shedding but there was definately breakage there. Am i expecting too much too soon? whats strange is my hair breaks more easily when its wet and being combed than when its dry.
> 
> Anyway right now my hair feels fab minus the breakage. Ive also ordered some korres rice protein serum and almond protein leave in conditioner so will try that out when it arrives.


 OK I WENT THROUGH THE SAME THING.  HAIR VERY WEAK WHEN WET.  I'M TALKING ABOUT CLUMPS COMING OUT IN THE SHOWER.  MY HAIR IS 100 TIMES STRONGER AND I DEF KNOW IT IS THE CONSISTENCY OF USING PROTEIN.  I'M NOT SURE HOW THE MEGATEK RANKS ON THE PROTEIN LIST.  I DO KNOW THAT NEXUSS EMERGENCEE IS WELL WORTH THE PRICE.  I GOT 7 TREATMENTS OUT OF A SMALL BOTTLE.  EVERYTIME I USE IT MY HAIR THANKS ME.  I USED IT FOR 2 MONTHS WEEKLY AND NOW I CAN DETANGLE MY HAIR IN THE SHOWER.  I WILL BE USING IT EVERY OTHER WEEK CAUSE MY HAIR IT SO STRONG AND I CAN USE MY OTHER FAVORITE PRODUCTS INBETWEEN.  DON'T GIVE UP.  I RECOMMEND YOU TRY NEXXUS EMERGENCEE AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT JUST RETURN IT TO THE STORE FOR YOUR MONEY.  ITS A WIN, WIN SITUATION.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 17, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lanza for 5 hours without heat. Will come back later with my rating.

ETA my rating

My hair looks and feels like a 10! While I was rinsing the conditioner out in the shower my hair felt like silk in my hands.


----------



## jreagins (Mar 17, 2009)

I finally asked the Sally store near me  to order the lager bottle of RMHRT and she said she did and it should be here next week. I really want to try Nexxus Emergencee, but something keeps telling me "if it aint broke dont fix it". Im happy with Roux, but Nexxus sounds nice.

As far as an update: I've started back with my daily co-washing and im alternating Vo5 conditioners. Last summer I loved Moisture milks Strawberries & Cream, but when i used it this time it made my hair REALLY stretchy (not cool). So the next day I went back and got Tea Therapy Revitalizng Blackberry and Sage and I loved it. For protien im using the Herbal escapes Strengthening Conditioner Pomegranate and Grapeseed (I hate the smell of this one but it does strengthen). I will still Dc and protien treat once a week, with occasional rollersets.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 17, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I finally asked the Sally store near me  to order the lager bottle of RMHRT and she said she did and it should be here next week. I really want to try Nexxus Emergencee, but something keeps telling me "if it aint broke dont fix it". Im happy with Roux, but Nexxus sounds nice.
> 
> As far as an update: I've started back with my daily co-washing and im alternating Vo5 conditioners. Last summer I loved Moisture milks Strawberries & Cream, but when i used it this time it made my hair REALLY stretchy (not cool). So the next day I went back and got Tea Therapy Revitalizng Blackberry and Sage and I loved it. For protien im using the Herbal escapes Strengthening Conditioner Pomegranate and Grapeseed (I hate the smell of this one but it does strengthen). I will still Dc and protien treat once a week, with occasional rollersets.




Hi there,
Do you mind me asking what does RMHRT stand for?

thanks in advance


ETA:

I answered my own question. It's the roux product listed in your siggy.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 17, 2009)

last night i shampoos with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and then did my regular joico deep treatment. my hair feels silky.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just checkin' in - did a prepoo with Aphogee 2 minute - shampoo - followed with Paul Mitchell Extra Body Rinse -


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I finally asked the Sally store near me to order the lager bottle of RMHRT and she said she did and it should be here next week. I really want to try Nexxus Emergencee, but something keeps telling me "if it aint broke dont fix it". Im happy with Roux, but Nexxus sounds nice.
> 
> As far as an update: I've started back with my daily co-washing and im alternating Vo5 conditioners. Last summer I loved Moisture milks Strawberries & Cream, but when i used it this time it made my hair REALLY stretchy (not cool). So the next day I went back and got Tea Therapy Revitalizng Blackberry and Sage and I loved it. For protien im using the Herbal escapes Strengthening Conditioner Pomegranate and Grapeseed (I hate the smell of this one but it does strengthen). I will still Dc and protien treat once a week, with occasional rollersets.


 Wow thats cool daily cowashing. I can't wait till the summer so I can do something different!  Keep us updated for sure.  Are you in a warm climate?  I bet that encourages hair growth.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioning now with Lanza for 5 hours without heat. Will come back later with my rating.
> 
> ETA my rating
> 
> My hair looks and feels like a 10! While I was rinsing the conditioner out in the shower my hair felt like silk in my hands.


 Impressed again!  You go gurl


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin' in - did a prepoo with Aphogee 2 minute - shampoo - followed with Paul Mitchell Extra Body Rinse -


 Yeah I can't wait to run out of some of my stuff so I can buy me some Aphogee 2 min.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 17, 2009)

chebaby said:


> last night i shampoos with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair and then did my regular joico deep treatment. my hair feels silky.


 Yes I'm liking my joico too!  Keep it up!


----------



## bbdgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

The rules will be simple
*Stop in weekly after you SHAMPOO AND DC and share *

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
_Aubrey's GPB_
_Aphogee 2 min_

*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?*
_my hair felt like an 8, the ends were no longer spongy and the breaking greatly reduced_
_even crown area felt stronger, hopefully I will find the solution to the constant breakage_

*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?*
_I would like to try Emergencee.  _
_I am going to add SAA to my conditioners, _
_continue spritzing my hair with Aphogee Keratin Green tea spray leave in and also_
_ use Sebastian's Potion#9 leave in._

_Got to stop the Breakage_


*I know that I am so late joining...but I hope that I am not too late. I remember the original thread that inspired this challenge and I am intotal agreement.  I have fine/medium relaxed hair and it loves Protein!!! I have been using Protein and my hair loves it, but for some reason I often forget to use it.  I need you guys to keep on program!!!*


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 19, 2009)

Checking in - overnight prepoo with Ultra Sheen Duo Tex - followed up withe Kenra MS and MC -  hair is feeling super strong!!


----------



## jreagins (Mar 19, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> Do you mind me asking what does RMHRT stand for?
> 
> thanks in advance
> ...


 
no problemo


----------



## jreagins (Mar 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Wow thats cool daily cowashing. I can't wait till the summer so I can do something different! Keep us updated for sure. Are you in a warm climate? I bet that encourages hair growth.


 
 no ma'am.. ive been in PA going on 2 years now and the weather is FINALLY breaking.. I miss big money TX  

i bet my hair would grow like wildfire in CA in the summertime... oh how is miss home... oh well PA and its brutal winterss havent been sooo bad (on the hair at least)


----------



## jreagins (Mar 19, 2009)

what do you guys suggest I use for protien cowashes? 

Im thinking mane n tail (the original), since I can get a larger size for about 8 bucks at Sallys. 

i try to stay away from cones (they scare me), and it can be a cheapy, but most of the vo5's are no bueno for me

thanks chicas!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2009)

bbdgirl said:


> The rules will be simple
> *Stop in weekly after you SHAMPOO AND DC and share *
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> ...


 Sound like you have a solid regimine.  Great choice of products.  Glad to have you join us.  I'll add you .  Welcome, we moving forward here and progressing very well


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Checking in - overnight prepoo with Ultra Sheen Duo Tex - followed up withe Kenra MS and MC - hair is feeling super strong!!


 REALLY, I'M GOING TO GET THE COURAGE AND CONDITION OVERNIGHT.  WOW I'M VERY IMPRESSED.  ULTRASHEEN DUO.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2009)

jreagins said:


> no ma'am.. ive been in PA going on 2 years now and the weather is FINALLY breaking.. I miss big money TX
> 
> i bet my hair would grow like wildfire in CA in the summertime... oh how is miss home... oh well PA and its brutal winterss havent been sooo bad (on the hair at least)


 I HEARD YA.  I'M GETTING THE MOVING TO FLORIDA ITCH EVERYTIME IT GETS COLD HERE IN MICHIGAN.  ONE OF THESE DAYS, ITS GOING TO HAPPEN.  I LOVE THE HEAT


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1476956/protein_and_moisture_balancing_in_black.html?cat=69
RAN ACROSS THIS GOOD ARTICLE.

I forgot to update.  I shampoo today with nizoral and that stuff left my hair so tangled and dry I used my trader joe nourish spa to soften up.  I'm just realizing why my hair not feeling so hot.  I forgot to use my protein today.  I was rushing trying to make my dentist app and I totally forgot.  I will be using my protein in a couple days.  I want my perfect 10 hair back.  Its about a 8.  I aint having that!


----------



## Prose Princess (Mar 20, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Checking in - *overnight prepoo with Ultra Sheen Duo Tex* - followed up withe Kenra MS and MC -  hair is feeling super strong!!





Wow!  Really?  That stuff makes my hair soooo hard after like a _minute_, I think if I did that my hair would be permanently frozen in place


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Wow! Really? That stuff makes my hair soooo hard after like a _minute_, I think if I did that my hair would be permanently frozen in place


 

That's odd, Duo Tek softens my hair too and I think it's because of the hydrolyzed collagen which aids in adding elasticity to the hair along with strength.  I can actually use this weekly with no problems.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyway ladies, I am finally back home from Nebraska and happy to be in warm weather again
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. This sew-in is itching me like crazy and I can't wait to get this out. I didn't want my hair to suffer from the cold in Nebraska and that's why I had the sew-in installed. I hate sew-ins, it's official. I can't get to my scalp like I want to and it's driving me up the wall. I really prefer braids wayyy more.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Patricia...I finally got the nerve up to ask you if I could join the challenge??  I have been a lurker to this thread since I joined a month ago and it has really helped my hair.  Thank you for a great thread; the support here is amazing.  
I haven't found a protein treatment that I love yet tho I've tried several Apoghee 2 step(sp?) was too messy, Joico KPak deep conditioning reconstructor I have to use a lot and keep in on longer to feel the strength (it smells great) I have a sample size of the PC Mendex reconstructor I want to use when I take my hair out of braids.  I want to try Emergencee too.
Can I please join?


----------



## jreagins (Mar 21, 2009)

I did a much needed protien treatment with RMHRT mixed with the joico I had left. I used it as a prepoo with heat for 15 min and then DC for 30. It wasn't long enough : ( I straightened with a white tee on and there was hair EVERYWHERE! Oh well my hair is in baggies now to remedy this. I think the daily cowashing will help as well. It feels good but I'm not happy about the hair everywhere I give it an 8...


----------



## Patricia (Mar 21, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Wow! Really? That stuff makes my hair soooo hard after like a _minute_, I think if I did that my hair would be permanently frozen in place


 It actually acts as a medium protein to me.  How is the 2 min working for you?


----------



## Patricia (Mar 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Anyway ladies, I am finally back home from Nebraska and happy to be in warm weather again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm waiting on the warm weather to come.  Yeah I understand I like my own hair rather than sew ins


----------



## Patricia (Mar 21, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Patricia...I finally got the nerve up to ask you if I could join the challenge?? I have been a lurker to this thread since I joined a month ago and it has really helped my hair. Thank you for a great thread; the support here is amazing.
> I haven't found a protein treatment that I love yet tho I've tried several Apoghee 2 step(sp?) was too messy, Joico KPak deep conditioning reconstructor I have to use a lot and keep in on longer to feel the strength (it smells great) I have a sample size of the PC Mendex reconstructor I want to use when I take my hair out of braids. I want to try Emergencee too.
> Can I please join?


 SURE YOU CAN JOIN.  Welcome to the challenge!  Let us know the products you will be using.  Yeah you got to try the emergencee, Its a good product.  Just as good as the 2 step IMO.  Thanks for joining and give us all the product reviews when you can.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 21, 2009)

jreagins said:


> I did a much needed protien treatment with RMHRT mixed with the joico I had left. I used it as a prepoo with heat for 15 min and then DC for 30. It wasn't long enough : ( I straightened with a white tee on and there was hair EVERYWHERE! Oh well my hair is in baggies now to remedy this. I think the daily cowashing will help as well. It feels good but I'm not happy about the hair everywhere I give it an 8...


 I heard when you cowash you need to up your protein cause you using more moisture.  Did you find a mild protein conditioner to cowash with?  Wow Hate to hear about all the hairs, thats not good.  Keep us posted.  Maybe you need a boost of a stronger protein treatment


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

I forgot to report on when I used Komazacare's Hair Strengthener a few weeks ago.  It is a hard protein-- I believe.  I've been using a lot more protein lately.  I'm 11 wks post and plan to stretch until May 1st so I am really trying to keep that balance.  All that to say that I believe the minimal breakage and sometimes no hair or less than 10 hairs in the comb is a cumulative effect.  When I used Komazacare I saw an immediate effect.  Strong yet soft hair.  Less than 5 hairs in the comb.  I would give my hair a 9.5.  I will be using it again next week.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> REALLY, I'M GOING TO GET THE COURAGE AND CONDITION OVERNIGHT.  WOW I'M VERY IMPRESSED.  ULTRASHEEN DUO.




Hey Trish - yes ma'am - I said I would give it a try! It came out surprisingly well - gotta follow up with the Kenra MC - I am loving this stuf!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 21, 2009)

Which is better:  Aphogee two step or DuoTex?  Why?  

I have tried Aphogee but I have been hearing good things about the DuoTex.


----------



## jreagins (Mar 21, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I heard when you cowash you need to up your protein cause you using more moisture. Did you find a mild protein conditioner to cowash with? Wow Hate to hear about all the hairs, thats not good. Keep us posted. Maybe you need a boost of a stronger protein treatment


 
yeah I know I'd asked a few pages ago about a good condish for protien cowashes... I think im gonna go with Mane n Tail Original... yeah the hairs have me shook... I think i needed a longer DC session. I'll steam DC on Tuesday...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2009)

jreagins said:


> yeah I know I'd asked a few pages ago about a good condish for protien cowashes... I think im gonna go with Mane n Tail Original... yeah the hairs have me shook... I think i needed a longer DC session. I'll steam DC on Tuesday...


 
I think you asked this in the cowash challenge thread, too? It made me think that is a good question. I'm using Hairveda's Moist PRO and today I bought AO GPB and JASON's Biotin. I plan on using those as my protein cowash conditioners.  I'm also thinking of checking out Millcreek.


----------



## bbdgirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Checking In:

DC with heat 30 min and then for additional 2 hrs, no heat
mixed together in bowl and applied:
-TIGI Dumb Blonde reconstructor
-Optimum anti-breakage therapy (ceramides)
-bioInfusion hydrating condtioning balm
-Redken smooth down butter treat

Poo'ed with Giovanni smooth as silk
rinsed with ACV and cool water
Airdried, leave-in: Freeman's Sea Kelp and Sebastians Potion #9
90% dry seal with castor oil

Results are a 10
Hair is smooth to the touch, shiny, strong, reduced breakage, hair detangles very well. Hair feels about as strong as when my hair was natural
Crown area is less frizzy, not brittle, mushy or stretchy.  Consistency matches that of the rest of my hair.

Got to stop the Breakage!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 22, 2009)

Haven't checked in much but I have been keeping up and doing protein atleast once a week.I stopped using gpb bc I didn't find it to be stong enough for my hair. I have been using the aveda DR instead and I love it so far.

Anyway here's what I did sat.
Pre poo w/ shikakai and amla oils and sitrinillah overnite
Poo w/ ors creamy aloe and DR
Emergencee for 15 w/ heat
Rinse out, apply Wen while showered ( my hair felt so soft,prolly didn't need to dc)
Dc w/ HSR w/ amla oil, castor oil and brahmi 

I would say my hair was a 9. Minimal breakage and it felt soft but strong.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Mar 22, 2009)

Haven't checked in much but I have been keeping up and doing protein atleast once a week.I stopped using gpb bc I didn't find it to be stong enough for my hair. I have been using the aveda DR instead and I love it so far.

Anyway here's what I did sat.
Pre poo w/ shikakai and amla oils and sitrinillah overnite
Poo w/ ors creamy aloe and DR
Emergencee for 15 w/ heat
Rinse out, apply Wen while showered ( my hair felt so soft,prolly didn't need to dc)
Dc w/ HSR w/ amla oil, castor oil and brahmi
Used PC for 2 mins before final rinse 

I would say my hair was a 9. Minimal breakage and it felt soft but strong.


----------



## njerannce (Mar 22, 2009)

Checking in.. ..whooohooo!!! I've just prepooed with motions crp mixed with motions moisture plus for about 10-15 mins then pooed with motions lavish shampoo. I saw FAR LESS breakage than normal!!!!!! I'm soo happy!! I'm currently dcing with an Amazonian hair mask (forget the name) then il rinse and apply korres almond protein leave in. I bought the rice protein serum for hair ends too so I might pop that on too. Il check back in soon. Bt I just had to share my happiness!


----------



## njerannce (Mar 22, 2009)

Im baaaack! LOL so I've just tried detangling my hair with the korres leave in in. Still had breakage bt from prepoo to end I had alot less breakage. Yay for me! I'd say I'm a 7 which is a vast improvement from before! Mayb il do a longer protein prepoo next time. Thanks to pratricia for puttin me onto protein!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 22, 2009)

Stepiphanie said:


> Haven't checked in much but I have been keeping up and doing protein atleast once a week.I stopped using gpb bc I didn't find it to be stong enough for my hair. I have been using the aveda DR instead and I love it so far.
> 
> Anyway here's what I did sat.
> Pre poo w/ shikakai and amla oils and sitrinillah overnite
> ...


 Don't it feel good to have soft yet strong hair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 22, 2009)

njerannce said:


> Im baaaack! LOL so I've just tried detangling my hair with the korres leave in in. Still had breakage bt from prepoo to end I had alot less breakage. Yay for me! I'd say I'm a 7 which is a vast improvement from before! Mayb il do a longer protein prepoo next time. Thanks to pratricia for puttin me onto protein!!!


 You are so sweet.   It was you reading everything though.  You have the right attitude about it.  I can see you really figuring this thing out.  You are not a quitter.  You still have some breakage but its a lot less.  You are taking the right approach by thinking what you can do next time for more improvement.  Oh yes please keep us updated


----------



## Patricia (Mar 22, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Which is better: Aphogee two step or DuoTex? Why?
> 
> I have tried Aphogee but I have been hearing good things about the DuoTex.


Duotex is not a strong protein but its a good product.  You get a big bottle for 5bucks and that bottle last for a long time.  I really like duotex but if you in need of a stronger protein Aphogee is the one.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 22, 2009)

bbdgirl said:


> Checking In:
> 
> DC with heat 30 min and then for additional 2 hrs, no heat
> mixed together in bowl and applied:
> ...


Taking notes.  Your choice of products sounds tempting.


----------



## yodie (Mar 22, 2009)

Okay, maybe this is what's wrong with my hair.  Maybe I need some protein.  
Patricia, I just PM'd you.

I always thought that naturals only needed moisture, so I've only used moisture.  I used Mega-Tek on my scalp, but never my hair.  In fact, I was trying to get rid of my Emergencee, Sebastian 2+1.  I also have AO GPB that I rarely EVER used.  

Just had to cut a little more than an inch last night.  I noticed that my hair is very elastic, and lots of small, curly ends just rip right off when I comb it, pull it, or wash in the shower.  Is this a sign of protein deficiency? 

If so, sign me up.  I'm gonna incorporate protein into my reggie and never make the mistake again of not maintaining a healthy balance of protein and moisture.  

Ladies, please chime in if any of my problems resembled what some of you experienced.  

Thanks.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 22, 2009)

Took stocking cap weave down, did Aphogee 2 min but left on for thirty minutes...and followed up with an ORS DC.

Hair feels like a 10!


----------



## taz007 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, I am going to try something new (and controversial, I am sure).  My hair is just eating up the protein.  I do an emergencee/keraphix mix twice a week and my hair just keeps getting better and better.

Here is what I am going to do today.  I am 6 weeks post so I am doing my usual Aphogee two step (currently under the dryer).  I will rinse it out and apply my emergencee/keraphix mix for the polymers then moisturize with either Humectress or Joico intense hydrator (or should I mix the Joico K-pak with the intense hydrator instead of the emergencee/keraphix mix.... hmmm :scratchch.  I will play it by ear)

This Wednesday, I am going to do a henna/indigo/steam treament.

I will report back later tonight and again on Wednesday.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2009)

yodie said:


> Okay, maybe this is what's wrong with my hair. Maybe I need some protein.
> Patricia, I just PM'd you.
> 
> I always thought that naturals only needed moisture, so I've only used moisture. I used Mega-Tek on my scalp, but never my hair. In fact, I was trying to get rid of my Emergencee, Sebastian 2+1. I also have AO GPB that I rarely EVER used.
> ...


, you definitely need some protein treatments yodie. This happened to me when I first joined the forum and didn't know any better but thank God along came Patricia to enlighten some of us fine haired women.


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey I am back. It's been a while. I had braids for almost six weeks and I knew I needed a protein treatment after I took them out. I used Emergencee and left it on until my hair dried (about 1 1/2 hours) and then followed it up with a moisturizing DC. The Emergencee worked; my hair would be shedding big time had it not. I will more than likely relax my hair next week. I haven't had a bone straight perm since November 29, 2008 and the texlax I did in January was a no-go; it was as if I didn't put any relaxer on my hair at all.
Anyhoo, I will be doing my protein treatments and maintenance from here on out.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 23, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, I am going to try something new (and controversial, I am sure).  My hair is just eating up the protein.  I do an emergencee/keraphix mix twice a week and my hair just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> Here is what I am going to do today.  I am 6 weeks post so I am doing my usual Aphogee two step (currently under the dryer).  I will rinse it out and apply my emergencee/keraphix mix for the polymers then moisturize with either Humectress or Joico intense hydrator (or should I mix the Joico K-pak with the intense hydrator instead of the emergencee/keraphix mix.... hmmm :scratchch.  I will play it by ear)
> 
> ...




Ok.  I ended up using a Humectress/Emergencee mix as I ran out of Keraphix (I am slippin'!). 

I WILL NEVER USE APHOGEE TWO STEP ANY OTHER WAY! I will always follow the two step with emergencee.

After I rinsed the Emergencee mix out I applied the Roux Porosity control and rinsed with cold water.  I then applied more Nexxus Humetress and will sleep overnight with a baggie.

My hair came out so soft yet so strong.  Only 3 (shed) hairs came out.  I pulled on the hairs to check the tensile strength and it would NOT snap!

I will be seriously moisturizing over the next three days in preparation for the henna/indigo treatment this Wednesday.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 23, 2009)

*Okay ladies, I finally took down that sew-in I had and did my hair today. I clarified with Mizani Puriphyl shampoo, followed by GPB shampoo and CON red label moisturizing poo - my hair was really dirty ladies, urghhh! *

*I then used some GPB protein conditioner for 2 minutes, followed by MT for 5 minutes, then some Ion Solutions Reconstructor for 10 minutes. Now I am sitting under my dryer DCing with AO HSR for 1.5 hours. Don't know what my hair will feel like yet so I'll update later.*


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2009)

Deep conditioned overnight with lanza healing moisture co and designer touch equilibrium moisture balance conditioner.

ETA: my hair looks and feels like a 10. I am on a mission to use up the conditioners that I have b/c I really want to make the switch to all natural products(or as natural as I can get without breaking the bank) in 6 months.


----------



## baddison (Mar 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> *SHAMPOO WITH PROTEIN*
> AO GPB Balancing shampoo
> Aphoghee
> Botanoil
> ...


 
Totally OFF TOPIC....but....as I was reading the first post with the rules and such, I was just wondering if there are any Creamy LeaveIn's with protein.  On my "protein day" I would absolutely love to start off with Protein Shampoo, then Protein DC, spritz with my wet Protein Leave In (..I use Doo Gro...), then finish with a nice creamy Protein Leave-In, and seal with oils.

Don't mean to hijack the thread....maybe I should start a new thread called: *CREAMY PROTEIN LEAVE-INS*.....  Do you ladies know of any??  What are you using??  Please share....


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 25, 2009)

baddison said:


> Totally OFF TOPIC....but....as I was reading the first post with the rules and such, I was just wondering if there are any Creamy LeaveIn's with protein.  On my "protein day" I would absolutely love to start off with Protein Shampoo, then Protein DC, spritz with my wet Protein Leave In (..I use Doo Gro...), then finish with a nice creamy Protein Leave-In, and seal with oils.
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread....maybe I should start a new thread called: *CREAMY PROTEIN LEAVE-INS*.....  Do you ladies know of any??  What are you using??  Please share....




Hey there,

Lanza has a creamy protein based leave in. It's called Lanza daily elements leave in conditioner. I purchased it from Ulta for $13.00 and some change. 

hths,
tishee


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 25, 2009)

Still trucking along with my protein. I use MT on the scalp and on the length of the hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't remember if I posted this but I cowashed with AO GPB on Tuesday.  I'd give my hair a 9.5.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

yodie said:


> Okay, maybe this is what's wrong with my hair. Maybe I need some protein.
> Patricia, I just PM'd you.
> 
> I always thought that naturals only needed moisture, so I've only used moisture. I used Mega-Tek on my scalp, but never my hair. In fact, I was trying to get rid of my Emergencee, Sebastian 2+1. I also have AO GPB that I rarely EVER used.
> ...


WELCOME TO THE CHALLENGE!  SORRY FOR THE DELAY.  KEEP US POSTED ON YOUR ROUTINE


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Took stocking cap weave down, did Aphogee 2 min but left on for thirty minutes...and followed up with an ORS DC.
> 
> Hair feels like a 10!


CONGRATS!  YOU BEEN VERY CONSISTENT USING YOUR PROTEIN PRODUCTS AND BALANCING THEM OUT WELL.  YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok, I am going to try something new (and controversial, I am sure). My hair is just eating up the protein. I do an emergencee/keraphix mix twice a week and my hair just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> Here is what I am going to do today. I am 6 weeks post so I am doing my usual Aphogee two step (currently under the dryer). I will rinse it out and apply my emergencee/keraphix mix for the polymers then moisturize with either Humectress or Joico intense hydrator (or should I mix the Joico K-pak with the intense hydrator instead of the emergencee/keraphix mix.... hmmm :scratchch. I will play it by ear)
> 
> ...


YOUR HAIR LOOKS FAB IN YOUR SIGGY.  NOT SURE HOW TO ADVISE BUT LET US KNOW YOUR RESULTS


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey I am back. It's been a while. I had braids for almost six weeks and I knew I needed a protein treatment after I took them out. I used Emergencee and left it on until my hair dried (about 1 1/2 hours) and then followed it up with a moisturizing DC. The Emergencee worked; my hair would be shedding big time had it not. I will more than likely relax my hair next week. I haven't had a bone straight perm since November 29, 2008 and the texlax I did in January was a no-go; it was as if I didn't put any relaxer on my hair at all.
> Anyhoo, I will be doing my protein treatments and maintenance from here on out.


 YOU KNOW I MISSED YOU.  I LOVE THE PIC OF DQ! KEEP US POSTED


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Ok. I ended up using a Humectress/Emergencee mix as I ran out of Keraphix (I am slippin'!).
> 
> I WILL NEVER USE APHOGEE TWO STEP ANY OTHER WAY! I will always follow the two step with emergencee.
> 
> ...


 THAT SOUNDS GREAT.  I HAVE EMERGENCEE HUMECTRESS AND ROUX.  I'M GOING TO DO THIS TREATMENT MINUS THE OVERNIGHT.  THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR RESULTS


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *Okay ladies, I finally took down that sew-in I had and did my hair today. I clarified with Mizani Puriphyl shampoo, followed by GPB shampoo and CON red label moisturizing poo - my hair was really dirty ladies, urghhh! *
> 
> *I then used some GPB protein conditioner for 2 minutes, followed by MT for 5 minutes, then some Ion Solutions Reconstructor for 10 minutes. Now I am sitting under my dryer DCing with AO HSR for 1.5 hours. Don't know what my hair will feel like yet so I'll update later.*


 I'M VERY CONFIDENT YOUR HAIR WILL BE JUST A PRETTY AS YOUR SIGGY!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioned overnight with lanza healing moisture co and designer touch equilibrium moisture balance conditioner.
> 
> ETA: my hair looks and feels like a 10. I am on a mission to use up the conditioners that I have b/c I really want to make the switch to all natural products(or as natural as I can get without breaking the bank) in 6 months.


 CONGRATS YOU GOT A SOLID REGIMINE THAT WORKING


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

baddison said:


> Totally OFF TOPIC....but....as I was reading the first post with the rules and such, I was just wondering if there are any Creamy LeaveIn's with protein. On my "protein day" I would absolutely love to start off with Protein Shampoo, then Protein DC, spritz with my wet Protein Leave In (..I use Doo Gro...), then finish with a nice creamy Protein Leave-In, and seal with oils.
> 
> Don't mean to hijack the thread....maybe I should start a new thread called: *CREAMY PROTEIN LEAVE-INS*..... Do you ladies know of any?? What are you using?? Please share....


 GOOD QUESTION.  WE WANT TO HEAR YOUR QUESTIONS, THATS NOT OFF TOPIC.  ITS ABOUT HAIR!  ITS ACTUALLY SOMETHING I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW.  HMMMMM THAT A GOOD QUESTION.  HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN HELP.  THANKS


----------



## Quita (Mar 25, 2009)

Newbie here, new to LHCF and new to doing my own hair so I need lots of help. I'm trying to perfect my regimen right now so I'm experimenting with different products; (I'll update with my regi when I get home) 

I'm 6 months posts and taking a huge break from heat, so I wearing a wig for my protective style; the other reason for my heat diet is b/c my hair is sooooooooo fragile, to the point where I'm affraid to do anything with it, I pressed for the last 5 months (salon) but when I started doing my own hair about a month ago freaked out when I saw so much hair on the floor and on the bathroom counter. 

I don't know how to determine whether or not I need protein. Some of the posts I've read on this thread sounds just like my hair but I don't know how to truely determine if I need protein. 

So how can I tell if I need protein? If so (I'm a novice) what would you suggest? should I use a protein shampoo? Cond? leave-in? or DC? your advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## baddison (Mar 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> GOOD QUESTION. WE WANT TO HEAR YOUR QUESTIONS, THATS NOT OFF TOPIC. ITS ABOUT HAIR! ITS ACTUALLY SOMETHING I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW. HMMMMM THAT A GOOD QUESTION. HOPEFULLY SOMEONE CAN HELP. THANKS


 

Thanks for being so encouraging, Patricia.  I got some really great suggestions & ideas here:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=350947

So....I'm off to my local BSS.....


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 25, 2009)

Well my shedding is virtually non existent now so it was probably just a phase. Tea rinsing helped a lot with that. The breakage stopped completely (right after the first treatment) but I'll be continuing my protein treatments. Another one is scheduled for tomorrow and I am quite looking forward to it. Will update on how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 25, 2009)

This morning I did a 5 minute co wash with my Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque followed by a cowash of Suave Humectant. I think I need to use some porosity control because my hair is feeling a little unsmooth...I will be 9 weeks post my last relaxer tomorrow and have quite a bit of new growth.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

Quita said:


> Newbie here, new to LHCF and new to doing my own hair so I need lots of help. I'm trying to perfect my regimen right now so I'm experimenting with different products; (I'll update with my regi when I get home)
> 
> I'm 6 months posts and taking a huge break from heat, so I wearing a wig for my protective style; the other reason for my heat diet is b/c my hair is sooooooooo fragile, to the point where I'm affraid to do anything with it, I pressed for the last 5 months (salon) but when I started doing my own hair about a month ago freaked out when I saw so much hair on the floor and on the bathroom counter.
> 
> ...


 I basically use a protein conditioner and leave in if necessary.  it depends how my hair feels after i condition.  My advise is to start off slow and use protein conditioner thats mild.  In my opinion aphogee 2 minute is good to start off with.  This process will take time cause you tring to rebuild your fragile hair.  Try the 2 min for a couple weeks if you see improvement.  If so you found a good product to call your staple.  If your hair is still weak  try a stronger protein for a couple weeks.  like nexxus emergencee.  Then you will start to figure this hair thing out.  Keep asking questions someone else will chime in.  Thanks quita!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> Well my shedding is virtually non existent now so it was probably just a phase. Tea rinsing helped a lot with that. The breakage stopped completely (right after the first treatment) but I'll be continuing my protein treatments. Another one is scheduled for tomorrow and I am quite looking forward to it. Will update on how it goes tomorrow.


 Ok please share how you tea rinse.  I have a lot of tea I would love to try


----------



## Patricia (Mar 25, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This morning I did a 5 minute co wash with my Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque followed by a cowash of Suave Humectant. I think I need to use some porosity control because my hair is feeling a little unsmooth...I will be 9 weeks post my last relaxer tomorrow and have quite a bit of new growth.


 I totally forgot to use porosity control and when I do my hair tells me.  I need to use it next wash too!


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 25, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Ok please share how you tea rinse. I have a lot of tea I would love to try


 
I brew tea in a bowl, using one or two tea bags, let it cool for a while. Then I wash my hair in plaits with CON. Rinse. Squeeze out the excess water from each plait. I pour the tea over each plait all the way down to my scalp of course, and put on a plastic cap for about thirty minutes. Then I rinse, blot dry and moisturise well with my usual moisturisers. I don't deep condition or use a moisturising conditioner after but that's just a personal preference for now because I want the full strengthening effect of the tea. My hair is looking fuller and stronger and the shedding has virtually stopped. I've done two tea rinses in two weeks and tomorrow it's back to protein (my trusty Jherri Redding). My hair feels and looks like an 8 now.

I'll see how my hair feels after tomorrow's treatment and then I'll decide if I should go back to my regular regimen with moisturising DCs 1x a week or whether to do 2 moisturising DCs per month and 2 protein treatments. There definitely needs to be more protein in my regimen. I mean that's clear. Working my way slowly up to a 10.


----------



## jreagins (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks ladies for reminding me and helping me discover the importance of protien in my hair care regimen... Thanks soooooo much:blowkiss:


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap. 

I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without. 

I proceeded to wash it out under the shower and I kid you not, that mixture was so so soft even as it was washing out. I almost didn't need to cowash it out, but I did anyway with some v05 Free Me Freesia. My hair is still extremely soft from the paste. Now bare in mind, I am 9 weeks post my last relaxer and was a little hesitant at first to use the paste, but I am so glad I did this now. I truly believe it was because I pre-heated the oil before adding to my hair and added more heat under the dryer. Hope this helps some relaxer stretchers.

I am now sitting with a protein mixture of US Duo Tek, Mizani Fulfyl, and Elucence Extended Moisture Repair for 30 minutes and will follow up with a moisturizing Dc mixture of Pantene R&N hair Mask, Biolage Conditioning Balm and heated castor and grapeseed oil.


----------



## bbdgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap.
> 
> I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without.
> 
> ...


 

Ooooooooh!!!!!! This sounds so delightfully powerful and therapeutic.  Especially scritching your scalp for 3 min.  Awesome!!!  I am loving the Ayurvedic mixes.  I wish I was home so I could mix up a mess of something. Can't wait till this weekend!!!!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 26, 2009)

Did a roux porosity control followed with a MT DC (doing now) and will do a Silk Elements DC


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2009)

bbdgirl said:


> *Ooooooooh!!!!!! This sounds so delightfully powerful and therapeutic.  Especially scritching your scalp for 3 min.  Awesome!!! I am loving the Ayurvedic mixes*. I wish I was home so I could mix up a mess of something. Can't wait till this weekend!!!!!


 
Yes bbdgirl, it was very therapeutic... I will definitely be doing this treatment again and again. Let me know what your mix is and share the results with us. I am so into these powders right now and can't wait to do my next reatment which will probably be on Sunday.

ETA: I think I will add some essential oil to the mixture of carrier oils after heating then apply to my scalp and hair, then add the ayurveda cowash.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 26, 2009)

jreagins said:


> thanks ladies for reminding me and helping me discover the importance of protien in my hair care regimen... Thanks soooooo much:blowkiss:


Girl your hair is so pretty and growed amazingly fast in 2 months


----------



## Patricia (Mar 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay, this morning I did an experiment. I put 3/4oz each of aloe oil, shikakai oil and JBCO in a color applicator bottle and heated it up for 30 seconds in the microwave, then squeezed it through my scalp and over my hair. I scritched my scalp for 3 minutes and put on a plastic cap.
> 
> I then mixed 3 TBS each of brahmi and kalpi tone powders with 5 TBS of Miss Key 10 in 1 conditioner, 2 oz shikakai oil and a little hot distilled water and mixed into a very thick paste. After mixing I added it to my pre-oiled hair and scalp and let sit for 2 hours, 1 hour was under the dryer, 1 without.
> 
> ...


 Wow thats like a hot oil treatment to the 10th power.  I wouldn't know where to start using indian oils.  I know your hair is loving you right now!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 28, 2009)

dc overnight with Lanza healing strength & Designer Touch equilibrium moisture balance conditioner.


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 28, 2009)

just popping in a quick note. I have been trying to get a handle on the protein balance and have discovered my hair loves the mizani custom blend - kerafuse/hydrafuse combination. Did this last week and my hair came out very soft with lots of body to it and shine. Last night I tried Mizani renew Strength and it did ok but I tend to like the custom blend so far more. i can adjust the protein vs the moisture as needed. I also picked up a bottle of Porosity control after reading the porosity thread here and some other threads talking about hair porosity and I actually used it as a final rinse after the renew strength and it made my hair even softer than it was after JUST using the renew strength. 

I plan on using the PC as a final rinse at least once a week. I am going to alternate the renew strength with the custom blend on a week to week basis. 
Midweek I will use moisturefuse and I am sealing with carrot oil whenever i shampoo whether i dc or not. 
i am about a month since my last relaxer-retouch and my new growth is coming in more on the left side of my head and on the crown area which can be a pain but I am dealing with it for as long as I can. I want to stretch at least till the end of April but depends on how the rest grows in. My  hair is so coarse its really hard to stretch for any length of time and not get breakage starting.


----------



## yodie (Mar 28, 2009)

Aggie,

You have me wanting to mix up some of my ayurvedic powders that are just sitting.  Brahmi burns my scalp and makes it itch.  Anyone else experience that? I'm about to get a sew in for the next couple of months.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

yodie said:


> Aggie,
> 
> You have me wanting to mix up some of my ayurvedic powders that are just sitting. Brahmi burns my scalp and makes it itch. Anyone else experience that? I'm about to get a sew in for the next couple of months.


 
Oh my goodness yodie. I am so sorry to hear this. You know, Lavendar is allergic to amla powder too so I guess this is possible with all of the powders from person to person. I will definitely be doing that treatment again.

But in the mean time, I have a henna treatment sitting on my hair right now and will be DCing with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with AO HSR, AO GPB and a little CON Conditioning Reconstructor. My hair is way too porous after a henna treatment and I know this is unheard of after a henna treatment but I am trying to add a little protein to my DC this time to see how my hair will like it. I will also be finishing it all off with a quick rinse of porosity control conditioner. Stay tuned...


I need to look for Essations Instant Hair Mender. I have been hearing good things about it. Anyone else hear about this protein treatment?


----------



## Patricia (Mar 28, 2009)

digitalmuse66 said:


> just popping in a quick note. I have been trying to get a handle on the protein balance and have discovered my hair loves the mizani custom blend - kerafuse/hydrafuse combination. Did this last week and my hair came out very soft with lots of body to it and shine. Last night I tried Mizani renew Strength and it did ok but I tend to like the custom blend so far more. i can adjust the protein vs the moisture as needed. I also picked up a bottle of Porosity control after reading the porosity thread here and some other threads talking about hair porosity and I actually used it as a final rinse after the renew strength and it made my hair even softer than it was after JUST using the renew strength.
> 
> I plan on using the PC as a final rinse at least once a week. I am going to alternate the renew strength with the custom blend on a week to week basis.
> Midweek I will use moisturefuse and I am sealing with carrot oil whenever i shampoo whether i dc or not.
> i am about a month since my last relaxer-retouch and my new growth is coming in more on the left side of my head and on the crown area which can be a pain but I am dealing with it for as long as I can. I want to stretch at least till the end of April but depends on how the rest grows in. My hair is so coarse its really hard to stretch for any length of time and not get breakage starting.


 I really like porosity control.  I either mix a little in my conditioner or use it alone. CUTE BLOG !


----------



## Patricia (Mar 28, 2009)

I conditioner on dry hair with a mix of emergencee and humectress.  I was not impressed with my hair.  It seemed like I lost more hair than usual.  My hair was not strong like the norm.  I think the humectess was a little much.  That was yesterday. Today I put the emergencee on dry hair and rinsed detangled with trader joe nourish spa.  That did the trick.  I'm going to use my emergencee full strength.  I'm happy now.  I'm at a 9.5


----------



## digitalmuse66 (Mar 28, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I really like porosity control.  I either mix a little in my conditioner or use it alone. CUTE BLOG !


Thanks its still very much a wip but thanks for taking the time to take a peek 
The porosity control definitely made my hair softer  - I think i am on to something with thee custom blends though because it made such a major difference - the only time I have come close to getting that same result was after an aphogee 2 step treatment the THIRD time using it ..


----------



## Quita (Mar 28, 2009)

Patricia, thank you so much for your help the other day, I asked about using protein and you suggested I start with the light protein. I did the Apoghee 2 step protein treatment yesterday and my hair responded really well to it; I was browsing through the relaxer strechter thread this morning and read that most ladies who are stretching also use protein regularly to prevent breakage at the demarcation line.  Technically I'm transitioning but I don't want to BC so maybe protein is the way to go. 

I DC'ed for 45 minutes after the protein treatment and used my aloe/glycerine/distilled water, Giovani leave-in and sealed with coconut oil; air dried and cornrowed. 

do you have any other suggestions? should I use the 2 step treatment on a regular basis or would you recommend I buy a protein shampoo and conditioner? 

thanks again

 my hair tangles but it doesn't dry fast at all would you suggest I use Peroisity Control?
I know I'm doing way too much but I'm still in the learning phase.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 28, 2009)

Quita said:


> Patricia, thank you so much for your help the other day, I asked about using protein and you suggested I start with the light protein. I did the Apoghee 2 step protein treatment yesterday and my hair responded really well to it; I was browsing through the relaxer strechter thread this morning and read that most ladies who are stretching also use protein regularly to prevent breakage at the demarcation line. Technically I'm transitioning but I don't want to BC so maybe protein is the way to go.
> 
> I DC'ed for 45 minutes after the protein treatment and used my aloe/glycerine/distilled water, Giovani leave-in and sealed with coconut oil; air dried and cornrowed.
> 
> ...


 
I know you directed your questions to Patricia, but we all help each other in this thread and I would like to offer some answers. First I want to make sure that it is the Aphogee 2STEP you are using and not the Aphogee 2 MINUTE treatment. If it is the 2 step treatment, then you can only use it every 6-8 weeks because it is a hardcore protein treatment. If you are using the 2 minute treatment, then you can use that safely once a week while you are transitioning because it is a mild protein treatment. 

Now if you are talking about your new growth not drying fast at all, then that is normal. The relaxed ends tend to dry a lot faster because it's straighter and air passes over it easier and faster. Porosity control is not a bad thing when your hair is chemically altered for sure so if you still have some relaxed ends, then yes you can use the porosity control conditioner although naturals use it too. I don't think they need to use it as often as relaxed ladies do. They can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used Methi Sativa Recovery System on Thursday. I would give my hair a 9.8.


----------



## Quita (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Aggie,
Its the Aphogee 2STEP teatment, the first step was left on my hair and it hardened under the hardtop dryer, then the second step was a moisturising condi or something like that, this is really good to know because I would have been in some serious trouble.

my NG dries much faster then the relaxed ends, I have about 5 inches of relaxed ends still so I've got a long way to go. 

thank you so much, because I almost messed up my hair with the 2step Aphogee


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Friends - just checkin' in - did a prepoo/dry hair dc with a combo of AO HSR/GPB - shampooed hair with Kenra MS and followed up with Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor - feelin' pretty good!!! I would give it a 10!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2009)

Quita said:


> Thanks Aggie,
> Its the Aphogee 2STEP teatment, the first step was left on my hair and it hardened under the hardtop dryer, then the second step was a moisturising condi or something like that, this is really good to know because I would have been in some serious trouble.
> 
> *my NG dries much faster then the relaxed ends, I have about 5 inches of relaxed ends still so I've got a long way to go.*
> ...


 
This is quite odd..erplexed unless the water from the NG is draining onto the relaxed hair. I know when I am air drying my hair, my relaxed ends dry super fast compared to my new growth. Hmmm, I hope someone else has an answer for this one as it has me a little baffled. Try porosity condtrol conditioner and see if that helps.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

Quita said:


> Patricia, thank you so much for your help the other day, I asked about using protein and you suggested I start with the light protein. I did the Apoghee 2 step protein treatment yesterday and my hair responded really well to it; I was browsing through the relaxer strechter thread this morning and read that most ladies who are stretching also use protein regularly to prevent breakage at the demarcation line. Technically I'm transitioning but I don't want to BC so maybe protein is the way to go.
> 
> I DC'ed for 45 minutes after the protein treatment and used my aloe/glycerine/distilled water, Giovani leave-in and sealed with coconut oil; air dried and cornrowed.
> 
> ...


 Wow I'm very happy the 2 step worked out for you.  I use protein weekly.  The 2 step protein treatment is every 2 months only treatment.  Its to strong to use weekly.  It seems like your hair needed the heavy treatment to start.   The aphogee 2 min reconstructor is a milder type protein and it can be used weekly but be sure to monitor cause you can always change it to every other week.  The porosity control is also a good product.  I add a couple tablespoons to my conditioner to keep the PH balanced(helps to smooth cuticles and helps your hair accepts the right amount of moisture and protein).  Yeah take it slow and pay attention to what your hair likes.  Let us know when you shampoo again and what products you use!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I used Methi Sativa Recovery System on Thursday. I would give my hair a 9.8.


 I see the recovery system is working for you!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - just checkin' in - did a prepoo/dry hair dc with a combo of AO HSR/GPB - shampooed hair with Kenra MS and followed up with Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor - feelin' pretty good!!! I would give it a 10!


 Where did you buy your dumb blond?  Did you have to DC afterward?  Congrats!  your hair loving the boost of protein you giving


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 29, 2009)

So I used up the last of my Jheri Redding yesterday. I ended up doing the treatment yesterday instead. I'll be using eggs from now on until I can get my hands on some more JR. Anyway my hair feels great, thick, strong and moisturised! I moisturised with some WN Moisturising Finishing lotion which I am growing to  absolutely love. My hair feels like silk when I apply it. Sprayed on a bit of S-Curl and rubbed a dime sized amount of Le Kair Natural Shea butter cholesterol cream throughout and on the ends of my hair. I am loving this shea butter cream too and the smell.  I am very pleased with the results. Dare I say a 10?!!!


----------



## first2grace (Mar 29, 2009)

So I forgot I was actually in the challenge..but I've been keeping up with the love of protein...go figure  

As of now I'm DC'ing with Redken Extreme...I think I'm obsessed with the strength and thickness I gain from the use of protein.  I've been using poo about once a week ad honestly the only ones that make my hair feel dreamy are JASON super thick and Aphogee for Damaged Hair.  I'm not into wasting products especially since I went way overboard with PJism last year so I have to use all the poo's I have.

I've been experimenting by using a harsh poo followed by a rich conish and it works ok about a 6-7 mostly...nothing compared to my faves.  I'm slowly but surely cutting down the stash.  

I've been MT'ing daily...no combing and using Alter Ego once a week to minimize the shedding. So far so great! I don't want to relax anytime soon, so hopefully this extra strength will protect my demarcation lines until after the summer...hopefully.  I would love to rock Bantu Knot Sets and Braidouts for the whole summer to disguise the texture differences.

I'm going to henna after I rinse this stuff out and wash aftewards with something...I'll post after I finish all of that!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Where did you buy your dumb blond?  Did you have to DC afterward?  Congrats!  your hair loving the boost of protein you giving




Hey Trish! I bought it from Trade Secrets - I don't have to DC afterwards as it is a protein packed moisturizer -


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

first2grace said:


> So I forgot I was actually in the challenge..but I've been keeping up with the love of protein...go figure
> 
> As of now I'm DC'ing with Redken Extreme...I think I'm obsessed with the strength and thickness I gain from the use of protein. I've been using poo about once a week ad honestly the only ones that make my hair feel dreamy are JASON super thick and Aphogee for Damaged Hair. I'm not into wasting products especially since I went way overboard with PJism last year so I have to use all the poo's I have.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear you still hanging in.  Keep us posted


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> So I used up the last of my Jheri Redding yesterday. I ended up doing the treatment yesterday instead. I'll be using eggs from now on until I can get my hands on some more JR. Anyway my hair feels great, thick, strong and moisturised! I moisturised with some WN Moisturising Finishing lotion which I am growing to absolutely love. My hair feels like silk when I apply it. Sprayed on a bit of S-Curl and rubbed a dime sized amount of Le Kair Natural Shea butter cholesterol cream throughout and on the ends of my hair. I am loving this shea butter cream too and the smell. I am very pleased with the results. Dare I say a 10?!!!


 
Beautiful!!!!!!!! I'm still using up my 3 btls of emergencee and the super sized btl of duotex.  I can't wait to try the jherri redding.  I over did it the other week buying my fav shampoo Garnier.  I'm trying to chill for a min.


----------



## taz007 (Mar 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!! I'm still using up my 3 btls of emergencee and the super sized btl of duotex.  I can't wait to try the jherri redding.  I over did it the other week buying my fav shampoo Garnier.  I'm trying to chill for a min.


 
Patricia,

How do you like the DuoTex?  How does it compare to Emergencee?  

I just bought a bottle of DuoTex that I will try tomorrow morning.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 29, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Patricia,
> 
> How do you like the DuoTex? How does it compare to Emergencee?
> 
> I just bought a bottle of DuoTex that I will try tomorrow morning.


Its hard to compare.  I like both.  Duotex is good product when you don't need a strong protein.  Emergencee is the protein you need to stop severe shedding and breakage.  Just depends on the kind of protein your hair needs for the week. Please post and let us know how the duotex works for you.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just checking in... Used the Roux Mendex yesterday when I did my big weekly wash.  I liked how it applied and the fact that it was creamy and gave me some good slip so I could really comb it through and coat each hair.  I then put on a plastic cap and used heat for an hour (I fell asleep).  I forgot to do a strand test to see how strong my hair was after but it was definitely soft and managable right after including the DC.  I'll give it a 7-8 until I try it again.


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys. I lurved my hair last week after an Emergencee treatment and flatiron. I hair was swanging. Well this week it seems like it still needs some more protein. Remind you I had braids in for almost six weeks before I took them out and used my Emergencee on 3/21. Can I use the Emergencee every week or is that too much? I did do the Aphogee Two minute Reconstructor but I think that stuff is ish!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 31, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just checking in... Used the Roux Mendex yesterday when I did my big weekly wash. I liked how it applied and the fact that it was creamy and gave me some good slip so I could really comb it through and coat each hair. I then put on a plastic cap and used heat for an hour (I fell asleep). I forgot to do a strand test to see how strong my hair was after but it was definitely soft and managable right after including the DC. I'll give it a 7-8 until I try it again.


 Hey you almost there.  Keep it up you will reach a perfect 10 soon


----------



## Patricia (Mar 31, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Hey guys. I lurved my hair last week after an Emergencee treatment and flatiron. I hair was swanging. Well this week it seems like it still needs some more protein. Remind you I had braids in for almost six weeks before I took them out and used my Emergencee on 3/21. Can I use the Emergencee every week or is that too much? I did do the Aphogee Two minute Reconstructor but I think that stuff is ish!


 Glad you back in regular rotation with us.  Honey I use emergencee every week for a couple months straight.  Then I used a milder protein.  I absolutely love the emergencee!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2009)

Did a tea rinse and cowashed it out with a mix of JASON Biotin,wheat protein,castor oil, and ayurvedic powders.  I will give it a 9 right now and I'm not even done with everything yet.


----------



## tgrowe (Apr 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Glad you back in regular rotation with us. Honey I use emergencee every week for a couple months straight. Then I used a milder protein. I absolutely love the emergencee!


 Thanks Patricia. I think I will do that. My hair loves protein. After an egg/condish mixture or this time, the Emergencee, my hair acts like it has some sense. That Aphogee two minute leads to 10,080 minutes (seven days) of uggh! until my next wash. And that balancing moisturizer? Don't know what to say about that. Now I know to step it up either with my good ol' chicken offspring or the Emergencee for now. My hair takes moisture better, it styles better, and it feels better.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in the cowash challenge and thought I'd update here as well. Yesterday I cowashed with a blend of MT and Nioxin Scalp therapy for protein and followed up with some v05 free me freesia mixed with Keracare Humecto conditioner for moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


----------



## november wind (Apr 2, 2009)

Protein saved my hair this week.  On Sunday I did a touchup.  My hair got bone straight in 8 minutes, which I thought was weird.  Looked at the jar (SE lye) and saw that I picked up the regular instead of the mild.  By this time the relaxer was on my whole head.  Right away I go to neutralize.  After it wall all said and done, you could see right through to my scalp--even after I airdried.  I was really down for a few days.  Then on Wed. (yesterday) I decided to try something; I figured it couldn't hurt.  I made a gloss containing Garnier Fructis, amla, henna, brihngraj and brahmi.  Applied this to my dry hair and left in on for 3-1/2 hours.  Rinsed and applied Ion Intensive Therapy Protein Fortifier and Moisturizer for 20 minutes.  Rinsed and applied Joico Moisture Recovery for 30 minutes with heat.  After rinsing, my hair felt strong, healthy, and even looks thicker.  I cannot see my scalp anymore through my hair.  I attribute the improvement to using protein.  Still not a 10, but it's better than it was Sunday.  I'll give this a 7.  I think this is the first time my hair was not a 10


----------



## november wind (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I had *a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair.* I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.



That mix sounds divine Aggie  Please let us know how it turned out.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 2, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Thanks Patricia. I think I will do that. My hair loves protein. After an egg/condish mixture or this time, the Emergencee, my hair acts like it has some sense. That Aphogee two minute leads to 10,080 minutes (seven days) of uggh! until my next wash. And that balancing moisturizer? Don't know what to say about that. Now I know to step it up either with my good ol' chicken offspring or the Emergencee for now. My hair takes moisture better, it styles better, and it feels better.


 Yeah you probably need it now that you took the braids out.  I know what you mean.  My hair takes moisture better too!  I haven't bought the 2 min in a while.  I was thinking about having it in my stash when I need some mild stuff!  Hows the DQ?


----------



## Patricia (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I had a tiny bit of henna left over in the frige from Saturday, not enough for a whole head treatment, so I mixed it with a mix of brahmi, amla, kalpi tone, bhringraj and ginger powders and some leftover Miss key 10 in 1 conditioner and put it on brahmi pre-oiled hair. I left it on for 2 hours and cowashed it out with v05 free me freesia. Conditioned for 5 minutes with MT and AO GPB conditioners, now I am deep conditioning with Biolage Conditioning Balm mixed with AO HSR conditioner.


 Everytime I see your siggy I'm thinkng WOW!  You keep doing it, don't change a thing


----------



## Patricia (Apr 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> Protein saved my hair this week. On Sunday I did a touchup. My hair got bone straight in 8 minutes, which I thought was weird. Looked at the jar (SE lye) and saw that I picked up the regular instead of the mild. By this time the relaxer was on my whole head. Right away I go to neutralize. After it wall all said and done, you could see right through to my scalp--even after I airdried. I was really down for a few days. Then on Wed. (yesterday) I decided to try something; I figured it couldn't hurt. I made a gloss containing Garnier Fructis, amla, henna, brihngraj and brahmi. Applied this to my dry hair and left in on for 3-1/2 hours. Rinsed and applied Ion Intensive Therapy Protein Fortifier and Moisturizer for 20 minutes. Rinsed and applied Joico Moisture Recovery for 30 minutes with heat. After rinsing, my hair felt strong, healthy, and even looks thicker. I cannot see my scalp anymore through my hair. I attribute the improvement to using protein. Still not a 10, but it's better than it was Sunday. I'll give this a 7. I think this is the first time my hair was not a 10


 Awwwwww sorry to hear you not at a perfect 10.  It will happen again really soon.  At least you know what to do to get there!


----------



## november wind (Apr 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Everytime I see your siggy I'm thinkng WOW!  You keep doing it, don't change a thing




I agree


----------



## november wind (Apr 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Awwwwww sorry to hear you not at a perfect 10.  It will happen again really soon.  At least you know what to do to get there!




Thanks Patricia.  As my hair grows it will get better for sure.  I'm glad I got some texture back to my hair again.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Dcing with a mix of coconut milk, coconut oil,and shikakai powder. 1hr with heat,  2 hours without


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> That mix sounds divine Aggie Please let us know how it turned out.


 

oooh november, it was the best ever. I am 10 weeks post my last relaxer and girl I need all the softness I can get for my new growth. The hot oil prepoos and treatments just before my DCs are helping tremendously at keeping my new growth very soft and silky like. Cold water final rinses are a God-send too. 

I finally feel like I know what to do to stretch much much longer than usual. I am only stretching really long now (hopefully 32 weeks this time) because I am newly texlaxed but once I am fully there, I will return to my regular 10-12 weeks and no longer. 

I am losing some hair from the texlaxed demarcation line that connects to the bone straight hair but I don't mind because I am slowly cutting it off anyway. I am excitedly looking forward to having fully texlaxed hair. I am falling in love with my hair all over again.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> oooh november, it was the best ever. I am 10 weeks post my last relaxer and girl I need all the softness I can get for my new growth. The hot oil prepoos and treatments just before my DCs are helping tremendously at keeping my new growth very soft and silky like. Cold water final rinses are a God-send too.
> 
> I finally feel like I know what to do to stretch much much longer than usual. I am only stretching really long now (hopefully 32 weeks this time) because I am newly texlaxed but once I am fully there, I will return to my regular 10-12 weeks and no longer.
> 
> I am losing some hair from the texlaxed demarcation line that connects to the bone straight hair but I don't mind because I am slowly cutting it off anyway. I am excitedly looking forward to having fully texlaxed hair. I am falling in love with my hair all over again.


 OMG 32 weeks.  
Thats about 7 months.  just kidding you can do it.  I'm suppose to relax in april its 3 months. I most likely will do it but Im feeling like hanging on a while longer.  My hair is kinda itchie but for the most part I'm feeling I can go till june.  I'll keep you  posted


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Everytime I see your siggy I'm thinkng WOW! You keep doing it, don't change a thing


 
Thank you so much Patricia for your love and support here .


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OMG 32 weeks.
> Thats about 7 months.  just kidding you can do it.  I'm suppose to relax in april its 3 months. I most likely will do it but Im feeling like hanging on a while longer.  My hair is kinda itchie but for the most part I'm feeling I can go till june.  I'll keep you  posted



(sighs) I could not hold out - I relaxed on Tuesday...however, when I tell ya since increasing my protein over the last 3 months has made a big difference...my hair feels so strong (I also added protein to my relaxer , SAA, Hydrolyzed Keratin and Keratin Amino Acids) - if I had some BTL (Boo-Tay Length) hair - I declare you would be able to jump rope with it -


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> Protein saved my hair this week. On Sunday I did a touchup. My hair got bone straight in 8 minutes, which I thought was weird. Looked at the jar (SE lye) and saw that I picked up the regular instead of the mild. By this time the relaxer was on my whole head. Right away I go to neutralize. After it wall all said and done, you could see right through to my scalp--even after I airdried. I was really down for a few days. Then on Wed. (yesterday) I decided to try something; I figured it couldn't hurt. *I made a gloss containing Garnier Fructis, amla, henna, brihngraj and brahmi. *Applied this to my dry hair and left in on for 3-1/2 hours. Rinsed and applied Ion Intensive Therapy Protein Fortifier and Moisturizer for 20 minutes. Rinsed and applied Joico Moisture Recovery for 30 minutes with heat. After rinsing, my hair felt strong, healthy, and even looks thicker. I cannot see my scalp anymore through my hair. I attribute the improvement to using protein. Still not a 10, but it's better than it was Sunday. I'll give this a 7. I think this is the first time my hair was not a 10


 
Ahhhh! great minds think alike. Your gloss seems real close to the one that I did today november....WOW! Also you did the right thing by getting your hair wet within 3 days to stop the neutralizing process. Wetting the hair within 3 days of a relaxer causes the hair to revert a little, hence the good results you got. The protein treatment certainly helped as well. Good thinking.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

november wind said:


> I agree


 
Thanks sweetie...


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OMG 32 weeks.
> Thats about 7 months. just kidding you can do it. I'm suppose to relax in april its 3 months. I most likely will do it but Im feeling like hanging on a while longer. My hair is kinda itchie but for the most part I'm feeling I can go till june. I'll keep you posted


 
Yes indeed, I am stretching 32 weeks this time. If I succeed, it will be the longest stretch that I've ever done. I've done 10 weeks so far and has 22 more to go. This means that I will have to braid/cornrow my hair at least 3 times throughout this stretch in order to make it all the way.You're right though, I can do it, especially with all the support I have here.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> (sighs) I could not hold out - I relaxed on Tuesday...however, when I tell ya since increasing my protein over the last 3 months has made a big difference...my hair feels so strong (I also added protein to my relaxer , SAA, *Hydrolyzed Keratin and Keratin Amino Acids)* - if I had some BTL (Boo-Tay Length) hair - I declare you would be able to jump rope with it -


 
Hey sqzbly, where did you get the bolded? I have the SAA but not the other two and I want some a dem.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey sqzbly, where did you get the bolded? I have the SAA but not the other two and I want some a dem.



Hey Aggie - www.Gardenofwisdom.com  - I got the ideal from Pixel Lady and I could not find the Wella Keratin Oil that she used in her MBB - but I think I came out better buying these too....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 2, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Aggie - www.Gardenofwisdom.com - I got the ideal from Pixel Lady and I could not find the Wella Keratin Oil that she used in her MBB - but I think I came out better buying these too....


 
Thanks for the link sweetie .


----------



## taz007 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey sqzbly, where did you get the bolded? I have the SAA but not the other two and I want some a dem.





sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Aggie - www.Gardenofwisdom.com  - I got the ideal from Pixel Lady and I could not find the Wella Keratin Oil that she used in her MBB - but I think I came out better buying these too....



You can purchase the Wella from Amazon.com.  It is pricey though.


----------



## november wind (Apr 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> oooh november, it was the best ever. I am 10 weeks post my last relaxer and girl I need all the softness I can get for my new growth. The hot oil prepoos and treatments just before my DCs are helping tremendously at keeping my new growth very soft and silky like. Cold water final rinses are a God-send too.
> 
> I finally feel like I know what to do to stretch much much longer than usual. I am only stretching really long now (hopefully 32 weeks this time) because I am newly texlaxed but once I am fully there, I will return to my regular 10-12 weeks and no longer.
> 
> I am losing some hair from the texlaxed demarcation line that connects to the bone straight hair but I don't mind because I am slowly cutting it off anyway. I am excitedly looking forward to having fully texlaxed hair. I am falling in love with my hair all over again.



I know what you mean about the new growth.  I stretched for 6 months and cold water rinses were a God-send for me too, as were ACV rinses.  I'm getting closer to the length you have, I just need the thickness nowWe are all rooting for you and supporting you in your long stretch.  I hope it works well for you.


----------



## november wind (Apr 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ahhhh! great minds think alike. Your gloss seems real close to the one that I did today november....WOW! Also you did the right thing by getting your hair wet within 3 days to stop the neutralizing process. Wetting the hair within 3 days of a relaxer causes the hair to revert a little, hence the good results you got. The protein treatment certainly helped as well. Good thinking.



Thanks Aggie.  Aren't the glosses wonderful?  That and the protein were my lifelines.  I can't wait to do the next one  I'm so relieved to have texture back.  Now I know what to do and what not to do next time I touch up


----------



## Aggie (Apr 3, 2009)

taz007 said:


> You can purchase the Wella from Amazon.com. It is pricey though.


 
Thanks taz007. I will check it out...can't promise I'll buy it though.


----------



## first2grace (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been keeping up with my daily dose of MT and I Dc'ed with alter ego and redken extreme last night uncovered and no heat for about 3 hours.  I washed with aphogee poo for damaged hair and put some aphogee 2 min and porosity control in while I washed the rest of me and rinsed it out about 10 minutes later...and my hair felt lovely! 10 all the way!

Afterwards I put some LTR leave-in and sprayed a bit of aphogee green tea in and put my bedroom fan on hi for about an hour while I watched tv.  I noticed a big difference in my hair's strength by not tying it up soaking wet.  Today my hair feels strong and soft, I almost don't want to do my weekly henna treatment...but I have to if I want to regain my thickness...so I'm off to mix up some henna!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 4, 2009)

I cowashed with AOGPB mixed with ayurvedic herbs.  10!!!! I think it is my first 10.  My hair is so strong now.  I've been alternating moisture and protein dcs.  I've also been alternating moisture and protein cowashes.  I've been doing protein treatments every 2-4weeks.  My hair loves protein.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 5, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> (sighs) I could not hold out - I relaxed on Tuesday...however, when I tell ya since increasing my protein over the last 3 months has made a big difference...my hair feels so strong (I also added protein to my relaxer , SAA, Hydrolyzed Keratin and Keratin Amino Acids) - if I had some BTL (Boo-Tay Length) hair - I declare you would be able to jump rope with it -


 I know how you feel.  Right when I thought I could hold out, I change my mind.  I'm scheduled for every 3 months.  April is the month.  OMG  you silly.  I wish I did have BLT hair.  I'm so glad your hair has seen a difference using protein.  You make me want to try putting it in the relaxer.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 5, 2009)

november wind said:


> I know what you mean about the new growth. I stretched for 6 months and cold water rinses were a God-send for me too, as were ACV rinses. I'm getting closer to the length you have, I just need the thickness nowWe are all rooting for you and supporting you in your long stretch. I hope it works well for you.


You and me both wanting the thickness.  Lets figure this part of it out.     Yes I agree Aggie you can do it.  I wish I was motivated to go 6 months


----------



## Patricia (Apr 5, 2009)

first2grace said:


> I've been keeping up with my daily dose of MT and I Dc'ed with alter ego and redken extreme last night uncovered and no heat for about 3 hours. I washed with aphogee poo for damaged hair and put some aphogee 2 min and porosity control in while I washed the rest of me and rinsed it out about 10 minutes later...and my hair felt lovely! 10 all the way!
> 
> Afterwards I put some LTR leave-in and sprayed a bit of aphogee green tea in and put my bedroom fan on hi for about an hour while I watched tv. I noticed a big difference in my hair's strength by not tying it up soaking wet. Today my hair feels strong and soft, I almost don't want to do my weekly henna treatment...but I have to if I want to regain my thickness...so I'm off to mix up some henna!


 Wow thats great!  Best of both worlds.  Soft and strong.  That what I like to hear


----------



## Patricia (Apr 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I cowashed with AOGPB mixed with ayurvedic herbs. 10!!!! I think it is my first 10. My hair is so strong now. I've been alternating moisture and protein dcs. I've also been alternating moisture and protein cowashes. I've been doing protein treatments every 2-4weeks. My hair loves protein.


 Wowsers Congrats on your first 10


----------



## gissellr78 (Apr 5, 2009)

I relaxed and applied a cellophane...

I used Joico reconstructor (the sally brand) after rinsing and before neutralizing and my hair feels stronger and so good.

Last week i did a hard protein i did Aphogee 2 step...I followed instructions and used the balancing condish....After my hair felt rough, thick i guess it was stronger but i didnt like the feeling..during the week..


But My relaxer came out great!


----------



## november wind (Apr 5, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You and me both wanting the thickness.  Lets figure this part of it out.     Yes I agree Aggie you can do it.  I wish I was motivated to go 6 months




The funny thing is that the back of my hair is pretty thick.  I think it was because I was concentrating most of my treatments at that spot.  Unfortunately it meant the crown and the front are showing the neglect.  I've been doing nightly massages with coconut/vatika oil and pulling it through to the ends.  It seems like the ends are looking a little thicker for the most part, but I don't know if it's because the thin ends have popped off or whaterplexed.  I'm still doing search and destroys to get rid of any stragglies that are left on the ends.  I am now wishing I had taken before pics to compare with what's happening with my ends now.  Thank goodness I've been doing the "Get Your Hands Out Your Hair Challenge", so I can leave my hair alone (for the most part).  If I find the "magic bullet" for thickness, then you all will be the first to know.


----------



## 1Aleeesha (Apr 5, 2009)

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
Motions CPR, Joico-K Pak, Aphogee 2-Min Reconstructor (These are the last few I can remember right now lol) Sebastian Potion No.9 is a Leave-In and I use that as well only on hair after I Deep Condition.
*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?*
10 - Strong 
*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?*
N/A

A weekly dose of light protein is wonderful it prevents breakage from happening, prevention is key for me


----------



## Prose Princess (Apr 5, 2009)

first2grace said:


> I've been keeping up with my daily dose of MT and I Dc'ed with alter ego and redken extreme last night uncovered and no heat for about 3 hours.  I washed with aphogee poo for damaged hair and put some aphogee 2 min and porosity control in while I washed the rest of me and rinsed it out about 10 minutes later...and my hair felt lovely! 10 all the way!
> 
> *Afterwards I put some LTR leave-in and sprayed a bit of aphogee green tea in* and put my bedroom fan on hi for about an hour while I watched tv.  I noticed a big difference in my hair's strength by not tying it up soaking wet.  Today my hair feels strong and soft, I almost don't want to do my weekly henna treatment...but I have to if I want to regain my thickness...so I'm off to mix up some henna!



That's my leave-in combo too!  Yum!   I put castor oil on top of it all  and then rollerset.  Soft, touchable hair every time!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 5, 2009)

Deep conditioned overnight with lanza moi moi masque, designer touch equilibrium moisture balance conditioner and colorful neutral protein filler. This morning, I shampooed and rinsed with a cheapie conditioner(trying to use up my supply asap...lol). My hair definitely looks and feels like a 10. I air dried with a scarf and my hair is bone straight(which is awesome considering I am a little over 3 months post and attempting to transition).


----------



## Patricia (Apr 5, 2009)

november wind said:


> The funny thing is that the back of my hair is pretty thick. I think it was because I was concentrating most of my treatments at that spot. Unfortunately it meant the crown and the front are showing the neglect. I've been doing nightly massages with coconut/vatika oil and pulling it through to the ends. It seems like the ends are looking a little thicker for the most part, but I don't know if it's because the thin ends have popped off or whaterplexed. I'm still doing search and destroys to get rid of any stragglies that are left on the ends. I am now wishing I had taken before pics to compare with what's happening with my ends now. Thank goodness I've been doing the "Get Your Hands Out Your Hair Challenge", so I can leave my hair alone (for the most part). If I find the "magic bullet" for thickness, then you all will be the first to know.


 Thats just where I need thickness.  Crown and the sides. I've been using the doo grow anti itch oil every other night for massages.  I cant tell if its working


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 5, 2009)

Got tree braids done, taken out in a week, did a MT DC, and put them right back in! Protective styling until June ladies!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 5, 2009)

1Aleeesha said:


> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> Motions CPR, Joico-K Pak, Aphogee 2-Min Reconstructor (These are the last few I can remember right now lol) Sebastian Potion No.9 is a Leave-In and I use that as well only on hair after I Deep Condition.
> *HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?*
> 10 - Strong
> ...


 Congrats to you!  Sound like you doing it right


----------



## Patricia (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm officially not using duotex anymore!  This is the second time it turned on me.  After I used it it seemed like my hair was super mushy.  I don't know if it lifted my cuticles to much or what.  Anyway I had to use my handy dandy mix of moisture and protein to get my hair back feeling good and strong.  I'm about a 9 and I think its because that whole ordeal tramatized me.  I'm going to see if my niece wants it.  It works for her good.  I don't understand it.  It use to work for me.  Wow!


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, so Aphogee isn't the devil after all.

Last week, I washed w/ my Earthly Delight Herbal Shampoo.  Then I applied the Aphogee 2-min for about 10 minutes & I followed it up with the KBB Deep Conditioner.  Then I twisted my hair & rolled it w/ perm rods.

When I was twisting my hair, I noticed that I got less breakage than what I normally get.  I also got less breakage than I normally get when I detangled my hair after the twist-out.  

I would say that my hair is about an 8 b/c I still got breakage; it's just that I got less breakage.

I discovered that it was the V05 Miracle Mist that made my hair hard the last time.  Watery solutions w/ cones just aren't for me.

Although the Aphogee worked fine, I picked up a bottle of Aubrey's GPB b/c I want to see if there's a way that I can incorporate more protein into my regimen & reduce breakage w/out the use of petrolatum, mineral oil & cones.

We'll see.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Will be dcing with a mix of greek yogurt, ayurvedic powders, cocasta & shikakai oil, and wheat protein in a few hours


----------



## meverllyn1 (Apr 6, 2009)

I found out that protein is my friend too.  I thought for the longest moisture, moisture, moisture. To my surprise, texture determine if you need protein vs moisture. If you have fine hair you need protein more often, if your hair is coarse than you need moisture, moisture, moisture.

I found out about this from The Curl Whisper.

Here is what she wrote:

"*1) Pick the Right Product Ingredients*
A common belief is that very tightly coiled hair that is naturally dry by nature needs to have a ton of very heavy conditioners applied to it. And that's great--IF that tight coil happens to contain hair strands that are coarse in texture. If those hair strands are fine, however, then overloading the hair with heavy moisturizers will lead to further issues.

Fine hair--which is quite common in tightly coiled hair--frequently seems dry when, in fact, it is easily over-moisturized. When I talk with any of my fine-haired clients about this, we inevitably share this "A-ha!" moment as they realize they've been feeding heavy moisturizers into hair that is often already over-moisturized. For any fine-haired girls with curls, regardless of wave pattern, products with a lot of heavy emollients are usually best avoided in favor of those with proteins.

Conversely, coarse hair naturally manufactures an overabundance of protein within the hair shaft on its own, so this is the type of hair that needs those heavy creams and butters and oils and emollients. Stay away from products with proteins, as putting protein on top of your already protein-heavy hair is likely to dry you out into a wicked, straw-like mess."


I tried adding more protein the other day and wow my hair feel so much stronger.

So i'll try this for a while.......i'll let you know how it turn out for me.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm wearing my cornrows right now so I made an ayurveda tea spritzer to spray my hair and scalp with for gowth, strength and stimulation. Here's the recipe for my mix:

2 Tbs of amla powder
2 Tbs of brahmi powder
3 Tbs of kalpi tone powder
24 oz of very hot distilled water
6 oz my special oil blend of brahmi, bhringraj, amla, and shikakai oils
50 drops of rosemary essential oil for preservation and scalp stimulation

I steeped the powders in the hot water overnight, wrapped in a towel. This morning I strained it twice using an old stocking cap I have. I mixed in the oils and essential oil and put it in 2 spritzer bottles and will spritz my cornrows, scalp and hair daily with it. I need all the strength and conditioning I can get from these natural powders and oils even while in braids and cornrows.

ETA:
Update: I will need to add more oils to my mixture for a little more moisturizing and more water as the mix seems very concentrated. Thhis may be a good thing though for strengthening purposes while in the braids.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I'm officially not using duotex anymore! This is the second time it turned on me. After I used it it seemed like my hair was super mushy. I don't know if it lifted my cuticles to much or what. Anyway I had to use my handy dandy mix of moisture and protein to get my hair back feeling good and strong. I'm about a 9 and I think its because that whole ordeal tramatized me. I'm going to see if my niece wants it. It works for her good. I don't understand it. It use to work for me. Wow!


 
That's because of the hydrolyzed collagen that adds elasticity to the hair strands and this is the main reason I don't use it alone. I always mix it with other proteins like Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, CON reconstructor, Mizani Fulfyl treatment, or ION reconstructor and it works fine that way for me.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 6, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I'm officially not using duotex anymore!  This is the second time it turned on me.  After I used it it seemed like my hair was super mushy.  I don't know if it lifted my cuticles to much or what.  Anyway I had to use my handy dandy mix of moisture and protein to get my hair back feeling good and strong.  I'm about a 9 and I think its because that whole ordeal tramatized me.  I'm going to see if my niece wants it.  It works for her good.  I don't understand it.  It use to work for me.  Wow!



Wow - that is interesting - I haven't used my DuoTex in a while but then again I don't feel I need to- it maybe counterproductive to use it at this point since your hair is stronger than what it was when you initially started - it is probably better to use is a mid-step when relaxing....


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 6, 2009)

Not too much protein this go round - washed hair with Kenra MS followed up with Kenra MC for about 5 minutes - rinsed followed up with Joico Leave In Reconstructor - (10) ....Less is definitely more in my case!!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2009)

meverllyn1 said:


> I found out that protein is my friend too. I thought for the longest moisture, moisture, moisture. To my surprise, texture determine if you need protein vs moisture. If you have fine hair you need protein more often, if your hair is coarse than you need moisture, moisture, moisture.
> 
> I found out about this from The Curl Whisper.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear.  Very good info you posted Thanks a million!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> That's because of the hydrolyzed collagen that adds elasticity to the hair strands and this is the main reason I don't use it alone. I always mix it with other proteins like Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, CON reconstructor, Mizani Fulfyl treatment, or ION reconstructor and it works fine that way for me.


 Ok thanks I didn't know that.  I don't need to increase elasticity.  I need my hair to stay strong!  Good info thanks aggie


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Wow - that is interesting - I haven't used my DuoTex in a while but then again I don't feel I need to- it maybe counterproductive to use it at this point since your hair is stronger than what it was when you initially started - it is probably better to use is a mid-step when relaxing....


 Yeah I was wondering was I overkilling trying to use it and I guess my hair didn't need it.  well Its going to be dumped as soon as I finish posting.


----------



## november wind (Apr 7, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm wearing my cornrows right now so I made an ayurveda tea spritzer to spray my hair and scalp with for gowth, strength and stimulation. Here's the recipe for my mix:
> 
> 2 Tbs of amla powder
> 2 Tbs of brahmi powder
> ...



That sounds like a great mix Aggie!

I'm gonna try adding egg to my treatments, see if it will help with volume and strength.  Got the idea from these posts:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=354819

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=64397

Hope it works.  Will post my results.

ETA:  Did an egg, ORS Mayo, amla oil and henna treatment this morning, followed by a coconut oil DC.  Hair feels nice and strong and soft.  Hair air dried nice and full...made my first unassisted bun today =)


----------



## Patricia (Apr 9, 2009)

I relaxed earlier.  did the reconstructor step before the neutralizer.  I'm very pleased how my hair turned out.


----------



## november wind (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I relaxed earlier.  did the reconstructor step before the neutralizer.  I'm very pleased how my hair turned out.



I'm so happy for you that your relaxer turned out well


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2009)

I cowashed yesterday with JASON Biotin and ayurvedic mix


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Ok thanks I didn't know that. I don't need to increase elasticity. I need my hair to stay strong! Good info thanks aggie


You're welcomed Pat. I need to use it because I use henna and the Duo Tek helps to bring back the elasticity my hair needs. I wished you didn't dump it though. Give it to a loved one or friend who may need it. I don't throw away anything.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

november wind said:


> That sounds like a great mix Aggie!
> 
> I'm gonna try adding egg to my treatments, see if it will help with volume and strength. Got the idea from these posts:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks NW, I think I might try that but pookiwah uses honey in hers and that really appealed to me, so I might try that first.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I relaxed earlier. did the reconstructor step before the neutralizer. I'm very pleased how my hair turned out.


 
Congrats on your relaxer success Patricia.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Yesterday I conditioned with MT mixed with some Creme Of Nature Reconstructor Conditioner for a few minutes for strength while in cornrows. I hate when I take cornrows/briads/sew-ins down and my hair is weak so I'm making sure it stays strong this time.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I relaxed earlier.  did the reconstructor step before the neutralizer.  I'm very pleased how my hair turned out.



Hey Trish - did you hair have a "different" feel to it after you relaxed since "Protein became your friend"??  Mine has - It so hard to describe - lack of better word - I would go with "sturdy" - I like pulling on it and no hair(s) are coming out ...


----------



## Patricia (Apr 9, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hey Trish - did you hair have a "different" feel to it after you relaxed since "Protein became your friend"?? Mine has - It so hard to describe - lack of better word - I would go with "sturdy" - I like pulling on it and no hair(s) are coming out ...


Yes thats a good way to describe it "sturdy"  And it didn't take all year for me to rinse the relaxer out.  It usually takes 10x and the poo still pink.  This time I rinsed and did the reconstructor step,  when I neutralized it was white.  The relaxer took really good.


----------



## november wind (Apr 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thnaks NW, I think I might try that but pookiwah uses honey in hers and that really appealed to me, so I might try that first.




You're welcome.  Please let us know how it turns out with the honey


----------



## Patricia (Apr 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed Pat. I need to use it because I use henna and the Duo Tek helps to bring back the elasticity my hair needs. I wished you didn't dump it though. Give it to a loved one or friend who may need it. I don't throw away anything.


Yeah I told my niece she can have it.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 9, 2009)

november wind said:


> I'm so happy for you that your relaxer turned out well


 Awww thanks!  so sweet


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yeah I told my niece she can have it.


 
Oh good. This warms my heart.


----------



## IndianAngel22 (Apr 10, 2009)

I finally got the chance to update my siggy and take a picture of my progress. I'm not sure I'm getting the progress I should be getting? I've been out of my weaves for almost 7 months or so now. I really want to get another one because I'm not really seeing much of a big difference. What do you all think from looking at my siggy and these photos? The first is January, the second is April. I feel like I should be growing more though???


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2009)

WesternEyes said:


> Thanks so much for this post! I'm definitely using protein every week now because my strands are thin and need it. I'm using Nexxus Emergencee right now(i love it), but looking for some more effective protein treatments. *Thinking about trying Frederic F. Protein RX Mask.*



You should, it's excellent!  It's not cheap but a little goes a long way. I alternate weekly between the F/Fekkai protein treatment and the aphogee 2 minute.


----------



## first2grace (Apr 10, 2009)

I henna'ed yesterday for about 6 hours. I used coffee as the moisture and a bit of Pantene Thick and full conditioner.  When I finished washing out the henna my hair felt like it had just been relaxed! I was in shock and awe! Henna has never made my hair feel so silky and smooth, it usually just makes it feel stronger and thicker.  Whatever happened yesterday was amazing, I almost want to try it again today! Anyways, after a thorough rinsing I put in some porosity control for a few minutes and rinsed and put in my usual LTR leave-in and green tea spray.  I didn't actually wash my hair with shampoo, but that henna treatment has me feeling somewhere around an 11!


----------



## november wind (Apr 10, 2009)

first2grace said:


> I henna'ed yesterday for about 6 hours. I used coffee as the moisture and a bit of Pantene Thick and full conditioner.  When I finished washing out the henna my hair felt like it had just been relaxed! I was in shock and awe! Henna has never made my hair feel so silky and smooth, it usually just makes it feel stronger and thicker.  Whatever happened yesterday was amazing, I almost want to try it again today! Anyways, after a thorough rinsing I put in some porosity control for a few minutes and rinsed and put in my usual LTR leave-in and green tea spray.  I didn't actually wash my hair with shampoo, but *that henna treatment has me feeling somewhere around an 11!*




:woohoo:An 11!  Congrats!


----------



## first2grace (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you! I am seriously fighting the urge to go try it again!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2009)

I did a protein tx with Komazacare's Hair Strengthener.  I'd give my hair a 9.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 10, 2009)

IndianAngel22 said:


> I finally got the chance to update my siggy and take a picture of my progress. I'm not sure I'm getting the progress I should be getting? I've been out of my weaves for almost 7 months or so now. I really want to get another one because I'm not really seeing much of a big difference. What do you all think from looking at my siggy and these photos? The first is January, the second is April. I feel like I should be growing more though???


 Girl you making progress.  I know how it is its hard to see yourself, the pics speaks for itself.  You can see progress in such a short time.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 10, 2009)

first2grace said:


> I henna'ed yesterday for about 6 hours. I used coffee as the moisture and a bit of Pantene Thick and full conditioner. When I finished washing out the henna my hair felt like it had just been relaxed! I was in shock and awe! Henna has never made my hair feel so silky and smooth, it usually just makes it feel stronger and thicker. Whatever happened yesterday was amazing, I almost want to try it again today! Anyways, after a thorough rinsing I put in some porosity control for a few minutes and rinsed and put in my usual LTR leave-in and green tea spray. I didn't actually wash my hair with shampoo, but that henna treatment has me feeling somewhere around an 11!


 Oh wow thats beautiful.  Congrats thats a good regimine you got.  Keep on doing what you doing.  Its working!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I did a protein tx with Komazacare's Hair Strengthener. I'd give my hair a 9.


 I've been hearing good things about komazacare hair strengthener!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I've been hearing good things about komazacare hair strengthener!


 
I like it.  I think I did well when I picked my protein treatments.  My hair loves natural products.


----------



## tgrowe (Apr 11, 2009)

This past Thursday night, I applied clarified with Joico chelating/clarifying poo, washed with Infusium 23 Moisturologie, applied Emergencee and let it air-dry on my hair for about two hours. Afterwards, I DC with Infusium 23 Moisturologie and SE Mega Cholesterol. I applied Infusium Moist leave-in, a small dab of GVP The conditioner leave-in and a small amount of Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil to seal. I roller set my hair and I must say my hair is a 10!!!! Love that Infusium!!!!


----------



## november wind (Apr 11, 2009)

Added an egg and cinnamon to the ORS Replenishing Pak and kept it on for an hour w/o heat.  After rinsing put on Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment for 45min.  Rinsed and applied Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor in the shower for 7 min.  Rinsed and did a quick condition with Hair One Olive Oil cleanser.  After shower, sprayed Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Spray.  Applied Joico K-Pak Reconstructor Spit End Mender to ends.  Applied ORS Olive Oil Lotion.  Sealed with Amla Oil.  Hair is soft and strong with smooth ends and noticable body...feels like a 9.5 today.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 11, 2009)

november wind said:


> Added an egg and cinnamon to the ORS Replenishing Pak and kept it on for an hour w/o heat.  After rinsing put on Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment for 45min.  Rinsed and applied Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor in the shower for 7 min.  Rinsed and did a quick condition with Hair One Olive Oil cleanser.  After shower, sprayed Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Spray.  Applied J*oico K-Pak Reconstructor Spit End Mender* to ends.  Applied ORS Olive Oil Lotion.  Sealed with Amla Oil.  Hair is soft and strong with smooth ends and noticable body...feels like a 9.5 today.



 Joico has a split end mender that I didn't know about???!!!  How well does it work??

Off to go buy some ...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 11, 2009)

November Wind--What does the cinnamon do?


----------



## november wind (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry it took so long for me to answer, ladies.  I just got back from dinner.



taz007 said:


> Joico has a split end mender that I didn't know about???!!!  How well does it work??
> 
> Off to go buy some ...



Yes, I found it at a local beauty supply store here in Palm Springs.  I didn't know they had one either until I saw it.  I like the way it smoothed my ends, absolutely no frizz like I usually get (I airdry).  It comes in a pump and it's like a serum.  I put only about 3 pumps in my hand before spreading it on my ends, and it spreads really well but it's not greasy.  HTH



Shay72 said:


> November Wind--What does the cinnamon do?



Some say that it lightens the hair...I believe another member said she lightened her hair with it.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=7328477

My hair didn't lighten today, but there was a noticeable dark red/auburn tint that I was surprised to see (I only left it in for an hour)

 I want to see if it helps with growing in bald spots, like my edges.  I got the idea to try it from a post on The Anti Hair Slave blog, but instead of cinnamon oil, I used cinnamon powder since that's what I have.  Some of the comments on the blog say that it does work, but I want to see for myself.  I'll give it about 4-6 weeks to see if there's some truth to it.

This is where I got the idea:

http://theantihairslave.blogspot.com/2008/06/cinnamon-oil.html


HTH


----------



## taz007 (Apr 12, 2009)

november wind said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to answer, ladies.  I just got back from dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where in Palm Springs do you purchase it?

I am so excited to try this!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 12, 2009)

I know that I have been MIA.  I thought that I was having a setback due to protein overload.  But I found that it was the indigo that was causing my hair to be extremely hard.  So now I know that I must use the indigo mixed with henna and a bunch of conditioner.

Today I DC'd on dry hair with Nexxus Emergencee then washed with Joico.  I used the Joico K-pak reconstructor and DC'd with heat with a mixture of Vatika and Joico Moisture Balm.  I rinsed and applied SAA.  Now here is the kicker:

I used the Rusk conditioner (ala Sylver2) and WOWOWOW.  It made my hair felt like silk. Better than my beloved Lacio lacio (blasphemy!) I rollerset and it came out PERFECT.

From now on I am only using the Joico and Nexxus lines along with the Rusk smoother and Coconut oil (Vatika).  *Everything* else is gonna go (and boy do I have a LARGE stash!)

I wrapped my hair and will sleep with a wig cap on.  I will see in the morning how everything turned out.

I give this treatment an 11!


----------



## november wind (Apr 12, 2009)

Sent you a PM, taz.


----------



## november wind (Apr 12, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I know that I have been MIA.  I thought that I was having a setback due to protein overload.  But I found that it was the indigo that was causing my hair to be extremely hard.  So now I know that I must use the indigo mixed with henna and a bunch of conditioner.
> 
> Today I DC'd on dry hair with Nexxus Emergencee then washed with Joico.  I used the Joico K-pak reconstructor and DC'd with heat with a mixture of Vatika and Joico Moisture Balm.  I rinsed and applied SAA.  Now here is the kicker:
> 
> ...




Congrats on getting an 11 I'm so excited for you!  I don't know what I would do without Joico.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Last night I used the MillCreek Keratin poo (diluted) and condish mixed with a few drops of EVOO (I'm going to revisit EVOO  for a while)  After that my hair felt like a 10, I felt I didn't even need to do a moisture DC afterwards, but I did for good measure. I used AO White Camillia with EVOO added. I think my hair really likes keratin and EVOO.  I'm still hanging in here with the Protein challenge. I have been experimenting on how my hair likes the blend of henna and protein. I think my hair is just a protein hog.   

I'm definitely using my JOICO products on the days I use heat.

I think my PJness illness has been cured. Between MillCreek Biotin or Keratin and JOICO products...I don't really need many other conditioners, just some moisture for after my henna treatments.  I will alternate using some ayurveda powders from time to time.   I feel free now that the PJ monster is off my back


----------



## Aggie (Apr 12, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Last night I used the MillCreek Keratin poo (diluted) and condish mixed with a few drops of EVOO (I'm going to revisit EVOO for a while) After that my hair felt like a 10, I felt I didn't even need to do a moisture DC afterwards, but I did for good measure. I used AO White Camillia with EVOO added. I think my hair really likes keratin and EVOO. I'm still hanging in here with the Protein challenge. *I have been experimenting on how my hair likes the blend of henna and protein.* *I think my hair is just a protein hog. *
> 
> I'm definitely using my JOICO products on the days I use heat.
> 
> I think my PJness illness has been cured. Between MillCreek Biotin or Keratin and JOICO products...I don't really need many other conditioners, just some moisture for after my henna treatments. I will alternate using some ayurveda powders from time to time. I feel free now that the PJ monster is off my back


 
I started doing the bolded a few weeks back myself and they work wonders for me so I think my hair is a protein hog too.

I've been spraying my cornrows with my ayurveda powders and oils mixture everyday for strength and moisture.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 12, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> This past Thursday night, I applied clarified with Joico chelating/clarifying poo, washed with Infusium 23 Moisturologie, applied Emergencee and let it air-dry on my hair for about two hours. Afterwards, I DC with Infusium 23 Moisturologie and SE Mega Cholesterol. I applied Infusium Moist leave-in, a small dab of GVP The conditioner leave-in and a small amount of Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal oil to seal. I roller set my hair and I must say my hair is a 10!!!! Love that Infusium!!!!


 You go girl!  You must be feeling good right about now


----------



## Patricia (Apr 12, 2009)

november wind said:


> Added an egg and cinnamon to the ORS Replenishing Pak and kept it on for an hour w/o heat. After rinsing put on Silk Elements Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment for 45min. Rinsed and applied Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor in the shower for 7 min. Rinsed and did a quick condition with Hair One Olive Oil cleanser. After shower, sprayed Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Spray. Applied Joico K-Pak Reconstructor Spit End Mender to ends. Applied ORS Olive Oil Lotion. Sealed with Amla Oil. Hair is soft and strong with smooth ends and noticable body...feels like a 9.5 today.


 Glad to hear!  I'm also curious about the cinnamon. What is it for?


----------



## Patricia (Apr 12, 2009)

taz007 said:


> I know that I have been MIA. I thought that I was having a setback due to protein overload. But I found that it was the indigo that was causing my hair to be extremely hard. So now I know that I must use the indigo mixed with henna and a bunch of conditioner.
> 
> Today I DC'd on dry hair with Nexxus Emergencee then washed with Joico. I used the Joico K-pak reconstructor and DC'd with heat with a mixture of Vatika and Joico Moisture Balm. I rinsed and applied SAA. Now here is the kicker:
> 
> ...


Congrats!  Yeah I use the rusk too.  I sometimes use the leave in instead of a follow up treatment of moisure dc


----------



## Patricia (Apr 12, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Last night I used the MillCreek Keratin poo (diluted) and condish mixed with a few drops of EVOO (I'm going to revisit EVOO for a while) After that my hair felt like a 10, I felt I didn't even need to do a moisture DC afterwards, but I did for good measure. I used AO White Camillia with EVOO added. I think my hair really likes keratin and EVOO. I'm still hanging in here with the Protein challenge. I have been experimenting on how my hair likes the blend of henna and protein. I think my hair is just a protein hog.
> 
> I'm definitely using my JOICO products on the days I use heat.
> 
> I think my PJness illness has been cured. Between MillCreek Biotin or Keratin and JOICO products...I don't really need many other conditioners, just some moisture for after my henna treatments. I will alternate using some ayurveda powders from time to time. I feel free now that the PJ monster is off my back


 Thats a good way to explain it! I think my hair is a protein how too.  I feel ya.  no PJism for me either.  I'm over that.  I have good staple products I use


----------



## Helpmeblongagain (Apr 12, 2009)

Idk if any of u are relaxed...but if you are Id try not to use it too often...it can try relaxed hair...my stylist only uses it on me once per month...but perhaps thats just my hair...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 12, 2009)

Helpmeblongagain said:


> Idk if any of u are relaxed...but if you are Id try not to use it too often...it can try relaxed hair...my stylist only uses it on me once per month...but perhaps thats just my hair...


 
I think it is very individualized.  I'm relaxed and my hair loves protein.


----------



## milly55 (Apr 12, 2009)

Whats a good protein leave in?  I am in braids and I wash weekly but I want to use a light protein leave in as I use my moisturixing braid spray twice daily.. Thanks


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 12, 2009)

I did an unconventional (for me) protein treatment yesterday using greek yoghurt and liquid amino acids to help my frizz problem.  I mixed it up and applied, put on cap for 45min or so and rinsed.  Went through my normal wash day reggie (co-wash, DC, leave-in, seal).  I would say from the protein treatment alone it was an 8 or so.  It did help with the frizz and my hair felt really strong after but definitely needed some moisture after.  I'll try it again in 2 weeks to re-evaluate.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 12, 2009)

just wanted to jump in...

i'm not in this challenge but it DID get me using protein again, and i think that's what was missing in my regimen (other than a good shampoo). i've been using protein in my DCs for the past 2-3 weeks now and my WNGs are great, my hair feels stronger, and hopefully i'll be able to retain more growth despite the detangling and all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Patricia for this thread and challenge, i decided to use aphogee 2 min for,like, 40 minutes after a cassia gloss.  My hair really needed it.  The texture was so different, so resilient.  I will definitely up my protein ante.  I shied away from protein bcs i had an overload  a year ago that caused major major damage.  i've been on moisture control since (which was too much), so now, i'm reaching a nice balance.

Thanks ladies, for all your posts and suggestions.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yesterday - I washed with Therappe Shampoo - followed up with Emergencee - then followed up with Kenra MC - running low on the Emergencee - (singing) I get to go hair product shoppin'!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 13, 2009)

Dcw with lanza healing moisture/healing strength and designer touch moisture balance equilibrium co.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not in the challenge but I did an Aphogee 2 min Saturday night and it was awesome! That plus using Roux Fermodyl 619 leave in gave me the best flat iron I've had in a long time.


----------



## Quita (Apr 13, 2009)

A few weeks ago I used Aphogee 2 step protein treatment which stopped my breakage which was great, so I decided to continure with weekly protein dc's, for the last 3 weeks I've been using AO GPB but I'm still seeing breakage; I wear my hair in cornrowns under a wig, and seal my ends daily with with castor oil but when I go to seal my ends there's a little bit of broken hairs left on my fingers; what's the deal? I'm moisturising every other day with (distilled h20, glycerin and Aleo); What am I doing wrong? Do I need a stronger protein condi for my weekly DC if so what do you recommend? Please help I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Encore (Apr 13, 2009)

Quita said:


> A few weeks ago I used Aphogee 2 step protein treatment which stopped my breakage which was great, so I decided to continure with weekly protein dc's, for the last 3 weeks I've been using AO GPB but I'm still seeing breakage; I wear my hair in cornrowns under a wig, and seal my ends daily with with castor oil but when I go to seal my ends there's a little bit of broken hairs left on my fingers; what's the deal? I'm moisturising every other day with (distilled h20, glycerin and Aleo); What am I doing wrong? Do I need a stronger protein condi for my weekly DC if so what do you recommend? Please help I'm so frustrated.




Im going thro the same with some breakkage. I did the mild keratin treatment one...now im thinking bout the hardcore one to see if it works.
Maybe you need a goo00od DC with some heat. i think i need one also....despite the daily moisturizing, i do that everyday n still have some breakage.

But for the most part my hair is healthy and growing


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yesterday I dc'd with Shescentit's Fortifying Masque mixed coconut oil and ayurvedic powders.  1 hr with heat, a few hours without.


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 13, 2009)

Quita said:


> A few weeks ago I used Aphogee 2 step protein treatment which stopped my breakage which was great, so I decided to continure with weekly protein dc's, for the last 3 weeks I've been using AO GPB but I'm still seeing breakage; I wear my hair in cornrowns under a wig, and seal my ends daily with with castor oil but when I go to seal my ends there's a little bit of broken hairs left on my fingers; what's the deal? I'm moisturising every other day with (distilled h20, glycerin and Aleo); What am I doing wrong? Do I need a stronger protein condi for my weekly DC if so what do you recommend? Please help I'm so frustrated.


 
Where are you seeing the breakage?  Is it throughout your hair in general or just primarily your ends?  I'm asking b/c you said that you seal your ends w/ castor oil.  I do, too, and I see some breakage at my ends.  I remember some ladies saying that castor oil broke their ends b/c it was too heavy.  Maybe your hair needs more protein (I know mine does), but don't rule out the castor oil.


----------



## Quita (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm I never thought about the castor oil being the cause of the breakage, I will look into sealing with coconut oil instead for a few weeks instead;

I know I need stronger protein for my weekly use especially since I'm transitioning but which one, I getting a bit tired of experimenting these days. any suggestions?


----------



## taz007 (Apr 13, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Where are you seeing the breakage?  Is it throughout your hair in general or just primarily your ends?  I'm asking b/c you said that you seal your ends w/ castor oil.  I do, too, and I see some breakage at my ends.  I remember some ladies saying that *castor oil broke their ends *b/c it was too heavy.  Maybe your hair needs more protein (I know mine does), but don't rule out the castor oil.



 Wha, wha?? (at bolded)  I just started using castor oil for the last two days.

Off to find posts about this ...


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

milly55 said:


> Whats a good protein leave in? I am in braids and I wash weekly but I want to use a light protein leave in as I use my moisturixing braid spray twice daily.. Thanks


 Aphogee has a good leave in, and also the green tea is good by aphoghee


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I did an unconventional (for me) protein treatment yesterday using greek yoghurt and liquid amino acids to help my frizz problem. I mixed it up and applied, put on cap for 45min or so and rinsed. Went through my normal wash day reggie (co-wash, DC, leave-in, seal). I would say from the protein treatment alone it was an 8 or so. It did help with the frizz and my hair felt really strong after but definitely needed some moisture after. I'll try it again in 2 weeks to re-evaluate.


 OK let us know!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> just wanted to jump in...
> 
> i'm not in this challenge but it DID get me using protein again, and i think that's what was missing in my regimen (other than a good shampoo). i've been using protein in my DCs for the past 2-3 weeks now and my WNGs are great, my hair feels stronger, and hopefully i'll be able to retain more growth despite the detangling and all.


Glad to hear.  Keep us posted


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

lilsparkle825 said:


> just wanted to jump in...
> 
> i'm not in this challenge but it DID get me using protein again, and i think that's what was missing in my regimen (other than a good shampoo). i've been using protein in my DCs for the past 2-3 weeks now and my WNGs are great, my hair feels stronger, and hopefully i'll be able to retain more growth despite the detangling and all.


 hmmmm nice blog, didn't see the follow this blog logo.  I wanted to keep up with your progress


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Thanks Patricia for this thread and challenge, i decided to use aphogee 2 min for,like, 40 minutes after a cassia gloss. My hair really needed it. The texture was so different, so resilient. I will definitely up my protein ante. I shied away from protein bcs i had an overload a year ago that caused major major damage. i've been on moisture control since (which was too much), so now, i'm reaching a nice balance.
> 
> Thanks ladies, for all your posts and suggestions.


 Oh thats so nice of you!  I know you not in the challenge but come back and let us know how its working out for you.  We all have the same goals.  Growing long hair.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Yesterday - I washed with Therappe Shampoo - followed up with Emergencee - then followed up with Kenra MC - running low on the Emergencee - (singing) I get to go hair product shoppin'!!!


 I love shopping for hair products


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

JayAnn0513 said:


> I'm not in the challenge but I did an Aphogee 2 min Saturday night and it was awesome! That plus using Roux Fermodyl 619 leave in gave me the best flat iron I've had in a long time.


 I heard ya!  We going to do this hair thing.  I haven't used the fermodyl in a while.  Love to hear it worked out for you.  Come back and let us know more when you can


----------



## Patricia (Apr 14, 2009)

Quita said:


> A few weeks ago I used Aphogee 2 step protein treatment which stopped my breakage which was great, so I decided to continure with weekly protein dc's, for the last 3 weeks I've been using AO GPB but I'm still seeing breakage; I wear my hair in cornrowns under a wig, and seal my ends daily with with castor oil but when I go to seal my ends there's a little bit of broken hairs left on my fingers; what's the deal? I'm moisturising every other day with (distilled h20, glycerin and Aleo); What am I doing wrong? Do I need a stronger protein condi for my weekly DC if so what do you recommend? Please help I'm so frustrated.


 Not all protein conditioners created equally!  Not sure how the aubrey you using stacks up.  OK  how do your hair feel after you DC?  Me personally moisturize 1X a week now.  That just me.  I was using my protein DC 1X a week but trying to moisturize 5X.  That equaled disasted on my hair.  OFF balance and was truely defeating the purpose of me using Protein conditioner.  Don't just moisturize because someone tells you to .  Do it because your hair is dry.  Since i've uped my protein, my hair don't need as much moisture products.  The protein helps my hair hold on to moisture.  Try to cut down on moisture and then reevaluate your hair.  if that don't help.  Use a stronger protein, then alternate with milder protein


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2009)

since i've been 100% natural for 2 weeks on this thursday i have not used any protein. i stayed away from it not knowing what to use and have just been using all moisturizing products. so this morning i decided to pre poo on damp hair with ORS mayo for 30 minutes. i didnt use a shower cap, just let it sit in the open and when i rinsed it out and then co washed with HE totally twisted my hair felt like a million bucks.
on relaxed hair the mayo was ok. nothing to write home about but it is df. a staple now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2009)

Today I conditioned my cornrowed hair with CON Reconstructor conditioner mixed with some Mega Tek Rebuilder for 5 minutes floowed up with a deep conditioning of Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and left it in as a leave in.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 15, 2009)

chebaby said:


> since i've been 100% natural for 2 weeks on this thursday i have not used any protein. i stayed away from it not knowing what to use and have just been using all moisturizing products. so this morning i decided to pre poo on damp hair with ORS mayo for 30 minutes. i didnt use a shower cap, just let it sit in the open and when i rinsed it out and then co washed with HE totally twisted my hair felt like a million bucks.
> on relaxed hair the mayo was ok. nothing to write home about but it is df. a staple now.


 Congrats on finding a staple


----------



## Patricia (Apr 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Today I conditioned my cornrowed hair with CON Reconstructor conditioner mixed with some Mega Tek Rebuilder for 5 minutes floowed up with a deep conditioning of Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and left it in as a leave in.


 Hey you are beautiful in that pic


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am dcing with a mix of coconut milk, coconut oil, and ayurvedic powders now.


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 17, 2009)

This morning I did a protein treatment with eggs. I mixed one egg with a cheap moisturising conditioner and some olive oil. I need two eggs next time and more conditioner I think. Applied the mixture to my NG and to my permed hair, covered with a plastic cap for 20 mins and rinsed. I let air dry. My hair feels so strong, it is unbelievable and the thickness is amazing. Protein treatments are here to stay!!


----------



## november wind (Apr 17, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey you are beautiful in that pic



She is beautiful, I agree



HoneyA said:


> This morning I did a protein treatment with eggs. I mixed one egg with a cheap moisturising conditioner and some olive oil. I need two eggs next time and more conditioner I think. Applied the mixture to my NG and to my permed hair, covered with a plastic cap for 20 mins and rinsed. I let air dry. My hair feels so strong, it is unbelievable and the thickness is amazing. Protein treatments are here to stay!!



Glad to know someone else is doing egg treatments and finding success with it  I've been doing egg and amla shampoos a couple of times a week since my touch-up, and my hair is starting to feel and look like it has more body.
********************************************************

I just picked up some Naked Naturals shampoo and condish today (sulfate free).  I bought the Citrus and Keratin Fortifying set--I'll be the guinea pig (unless someone else has experience with it).  Plan on using it tomorrow.  Will come back with initial results.  Smells great, not too strong, but I can smell the citrus in it

http://www.nakednaturals.com/products.php

Info on Keravis: http://www.crodausa.com/datasheets/FeatureArchive/PCFeatureKeravis.htm


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just checkin' in friends....washed with Diametress - followed up with Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor - used my hydra-cap with it (shrink wrapped the condish into my hair) left it on for about an hour - followed up with Kenra Color Maintenance for about 30-45 minutes rinsed and then used Sebastian Potion 9 Lite for rollerset ....feeling 12-ish...


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2009)

Today I did my weekly henna (full of moisturizing conditioner), sat under my steamer for 1 hour and rinsed with cheapie conditioners.  I then did something different.  I used my Roux porosity control and then applied my Joico K-pak reconstructor. (I usually apply the porosity control as the last step in my routine).  I then applied the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm for Coarse/Dry hair.   My hair came out fantastic!  Results in my siggy.(The March 25th picture is about 6 weeks post relaxer.  I am now 1 week post relaxer.  Joico is starting to make my hair so thick!)

Joico for life!


----------



## AceH (Apr 17, 2009)

I've been using the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor consistently every week for about 20 minutes or so, and my hair is so soft and silky. It has sooo much bounce. My hair swings even when it is airdried. For me, this type of protein is what my hair needed to stop splitting and to have swaaaang! I'm floored! My rollersets are so silky and bouncy.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I am dcing with a mix of coconut milk, coconut oil, and ayurvedic powders now.


 Sounds good


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> This morning I did a protein treatment with eggs. I mixed one egg with a cheap moisturising conditioner and some olive oil. I need two eggs next time and more conditioner I think. Applied the mixture to my NG and to my permed hair, covered with a plastic cap for 20 mins and rinsed. I let air dry. My hair feels so strong, it is unbelievable and the thickness is amazing. Protein treatments are here to stay!!


 Unbelievable! So happy for you


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

november wind said:


> She is beautiful, I agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll be waiting!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin' in friends....washed with Diametress - followed up with Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor - used my hydra-cap with it (shrink wrapped the condish into my hair) left it on for about an hour - followed up with Kenra Color Maintenance for about 30-45 minutes rinsed and then used Sebastian Potion 9 Lite for rollerset ....feeling 12-ish...


 wow! a big 12.  Its really working for you


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Today I did my weekly henna (full of moisturizing conditioner), sat under my steamer for 1 hour and rinsed with cheapie conditioners. I then did something different. I used my Roux porosity control and then applied my Joico K-pak reconstructor. (I usually apply the porosity control as the last step in my routine). I then applied the Joico Moisture Recovery Balm for Coarse/Dry hair. My hair came out fantastic! Results in my siggy.(The March 25th picture is about 6 weeks post relaxer. I am now 1 week post relaxer. Joico is starting to make my hair so thick!)
> 
> Joico for life!


 Yeah you using good products!  keep up the good routine


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2009)

♥Dolcetto♥ said:


> I've been using the aphogee 2 minute reconstructor consistently every week for about 20 minutes or so, and my hair is so soft and silky. It has sooo much bounce. My hair swings even when it is airdried. For me, this type of protein is what my hair needed to stop splitting and to have swaaaang! I'm floored! My rollersets are so silky and bouncy.


 I'm so glad you seeing progress with the 2 min.  I want to see that swang! you got pics?


----------



## Patricia (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey yawl feeling kind of 10ish.  I've been embracing my protein, moisture mix lately. Got out the shower. put NTM and olive oil in hair and let it air dry.  Smooth like BUTTAR.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl feeling kind of 10ish. I've been embracing my protein, moisture mix lately. Got out the shower. put NTM and olive oil in hair and let it air dry. Smooth like BUTTAR.


 \
Girl Pat, your hair absolutely prett-ay!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patricia--Aggie is right! Your hair is beautiful.

I cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO mixed with fenugreek this morning.  Next time will make a tea out of the fenugreek and add it because it was a mess.  Luckily it was hard but not trying to get it out of my 16 weeks post hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Sounds good


 
My hair really liked it too.  Trying to figure out how to incorporate it more into my routine.


----------



## november wind (Apr 19, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl feeling kind of 10ish.  I've been embracing my protein, moisture mix lately. Got out the shower. put NTM and olive oil in hair and let it air dry.  Smooth like BUTTAR.




Gorgeous hair, Patricia


----------



## darlingdiva (Apr 19, 2009)

On Wednesday, I clarified w/ the V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze Clarifying Poo.  Then I did a 10-minute hot oil treatment with my Ayurvedic Herbal Infusion Oil from La Vida Given By Nature.  Then I used the Aubrey's GPB & followed up w/ KBB deep conditioner.  Then I applied my CD Black Vanilla Leave-In & Jane Carter Solution Hair Nourishing Cream, and I twisted my hair.  I took it down yesterday for my high school reunion (I attached a pic).

I like the Aubrey's GPB.  The next time, I'm going to use it with heat to get the extra benefits from it.  I can see & feel a difference from the consistent protein usage.  The breakage that I had this wash day was the least amount of breakage I've ever seen.  I will say that my hair is about an eight right now.


----------



## november wind (Apr 20, 2009)

My verdict on the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo and condish:

*Shampoo:  Lathered much more than I expected.  In spite of not having sulfates, left my hair feeling dry.  May work better if hair is well oiled or oily.  I give this product a thumbs down.
*
*Condish:  Totally opposite of the shampoo.  Very thick and creamy, I left it on for 3 minutes, then rinsed.  Gave my hair amazing slip.  Smells good, too.  Definitely thumbs up.*

My hair did feel strong with this product.  Strange thing is, my hair dried completely straight, it didn't wave up at the ends like it usually doeserplexed.  Hair was so soft I almost forgot to put moisturizer on.  Hair is hanging well and is very soft and tangle free.  No breakage so far.

I give the shampoo a 2 and the condish a 10

*I will repost this in the LHCF blog.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 20, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl feeling kind of 10ish.  I've been embracing my protein, moisture mix lately. Got out the shower. put NTM and olive oil in hair and let it air dry.  Smooth like BUTTAR.



You have some gorgeous waves there lady!!! Hair just glossin' all over tha' place!!!


----------



## Prose Princess (Apr 20, 2009)

This time I pre-pooed (however you spell that, I hate that word) with ORS Mayo and Dabur Amla Oil mixed, then started to cowash with Aussie Moist and didn't like how my hair was feeling so I shampooed with Cream of Nature, then DC'd with GVP Joico (trying to preserve the real thing) with heat for about an hour, applied Roux Porosity Control Conditioner for about ten minutes, then DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for about 30 minutes with heat.  I applied HE LTR leave-in, castor oil, and Pantene R&N Setting Lotion and did a rollerset, and my hair is soooooo soft!  (I'm giving some credit to the setting lotion too, which I haven't been using for a while but picked back up).  My hair finally feels like a 10!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 20, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> On Wednesday, I clarified w/ the V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze Clarifying Poo. Then I did a 10-minute hot oil treatment with my Ayurvedic Herbal Infusion Oil from La Vida Given By Nature. Then I used the Aubrey's GPB & followed up w/ KBB deep conditioner. Then I applied my CD Black Vanilla Leave-In & Jane Carter Solution Hair Nourishing Cream, and I twisted my hair. I took it down yesterday for my high school reunion (I attached a pic).
> 
> I like the Aubrey's GPB. The next time, I'm going to use it with heat to get the extra benefits from it. I can see & feel a difference from the consistent protein usage. The breakage that I had this wash day was the least amount of breakage I've ever seen. I will say that my hair is about an eight right now.


 What a cute pic.  You look happy.  Progessing very good! almost a perfect 10


----------



## Patricia (Apr 20, 2009)

november wind said:


> My verdict on the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo and condish:
> 
> *Shampoo: Lathered much more than I expected. In spite of not having sulfates, left my hair feeling dry. May work better if hair is well oiled or oily. I give this product a thumbs down.*
> 
> ...


 Cool love to hear reviews!  Thanks  keeping fingers crossed for you and breakage


----------



## Patricia (Apr 20, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> You have some gorgeous waves there lady!!! Hair just glossin' all over tha' place!!!


 Thanks! love your siggy.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 20, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> This time I pre-pooed (however you spell that, I hate that word) with ORS Mayo and Dabur Amla Oil mixed, then started to cowash with Aussie Moist and didn't like how my hair was feeling so I shampooed with Cream of Nature, then DC'd with GVP Joico (trying to preserve the real thing) with heat for about an hour, applied Roux Porosity Control Conditioner for about ten minutes, then DC'd with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for about 30 minutes with heat. I applied HE LTR leave-in, castor oil, and Pantene R&N Setting Lotion and did a rollerset, and my hair is soooooo soft! (I'm giving some credit to the setting lotion too, which I haven't been using for a while but picked back up). My hair finally feels like a 10!!


 You know I'm jumping up and down for you! It takes time and go through hit and misses.  Glad you having a good hair experience


----------



## chebaby (Apr 20, 2009)

let me tell yall. protein is a wonderful thing. i called myself dying my hair on sunday and it completly changed my texture(i have a twa) my curls were frizzy and in the back the curls were gone. there was nothing left except a frizz ball. so i pre pood for an hour with ors mayo and then shampoo'd with carols daughter tui shampoo and then did a 2 minute aphogee and my curls are back to normal(except a small section in the back left side). im so happy and i learned my lesson. and my hair is still crazy soft.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 20, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> This morning I did a protein treatment with eggs. I mixed one egg with a cheap moisturizing conditioner and some olive oil. I need two eggs next time and more conditioner I think. Applied the mixture to my NG and to my permed hair, covered with a plastic cap for 20 mins. and rinsed. I let air dry. My hair feels so strong, it is unbelievable and the thickness is amazing. Protein treatments are here to stay!!




This is great news! Last night, I mixed one egg with my Lanza deep conditioner and it was just wonderful. This will be a weekly regimen staple for me.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

november wind said:


> My verdict on the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo and condish:
> 
> *Shampoo: Lathered much more than I expected. In spite of not having sulfates, left my hair feeling dry. May work better if hair is well oiled or oily. I give this product a thumbs down.*
> 
> ...


 

You know I'm beginning to think this is the same with most natural sulfate free poos because they lack cones. I also believe though that their accompanying conditioners work well with them because they are formulated to bring the hair back in balance after washing with the poos. Just an observation...It may not be the case though. I think the next time I use a sulfate free poo, I will add some natural oil to the poo before putting it on my hair and see what happens.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2009)

Dc'd last night with AOGPB, wheat protein, and cocasta & shikakai oil. 1 hr with the home steam method and 1 hr without.

ETA:  Ayurvedic powders were mixed in also.


----------



## november wind (Apr 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know I'm beginning to think this is the same with most natural sulfate free poos because they lack cones. I also believe thought that their accompanying conditioners work well with them because they are formulated to bring the hair back in balance after washing with the poos. Just an observation...It may not be the case though. I think the next time I use a sulfate free poo, I will add some natural oil to the poo before putting it on my hair and see what happens.



I didn't think to add oil to the shampoo...I'll try that next time I use it.  The only sulfate free cleanser that works for me so far is the Hair One.  Thanks for the idea, Aggie


----------



## Patricia (Apr 22, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd last night with AOGPB, wheat protein, and cocasta & shikakai oil. 1 hr with the home steam method and 1 hr without.
> 
> ETA: Ayurvedic powders were mixed in also.


 Whats the verdict?  how it come out


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 22, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Whats the verdict? how it come out


 
Strong but a little dry.  Cowashed with AOHSR (that stuff is the ish) and I was good to go.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

DCing overnight on dry hair with a mixture of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and Infusium 23 Conditioner on dirty hair. I am way too lazy tonight, just took my cornrows down too, I know, I know, I should know better than this, but taking down those cornrows wiped me out man.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2009)

november wind said:


> I didn't think to add oil to the shampoo...I'll try that next time I use it. The only sulfate free cleanser that works for me so far is the Hair One. Thanks for the idea, Aggie


 
You're welcomed sweetie. Let us know how it worked out for you.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> DCing overnight on dry hair with a mixture of Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor and Infusium 23 Conditioner on dirty hair. I am way too lazy tonight, just took my cornrows down too, I know, I know, I should know better than this, but taking down those cornrows wiped me out man.


 At least you got somewhat of a break by having cornrows in!


----------



## first2grace (Apr 22, 2009)

I relaxed on Monday and I have learned a lesson. Stretching beyond ten weeks is a non-no for my hair and my sanity. The textures just will not peacefully co-exist, I get the worst breakage with stretching, no matter how balanced I am or how gentle I am with manipulation.  

I relaxed with Silk elements, my staple relaxer, no burns, and straight but not bone straight results.  I washed out the relaxer and put in some Roux PC and and cheapie moisturizing conditioner while I showered. Ineutralized and neutralized again for about ten minutes, then DC'ed with and ORS Pack for about 3 hours.  My hair was unbelievable while wet, thick and strong, I couldn't stop playing in it! I let it air dry in a banana clip because I was too lazy to rollerset it.  Since my layers are finally growing out, I thought I would finally attempt a Bantu Knot set, it came out awesome! I took pics on my phone, but I have to figure out how to upload them on here. 

I have found my summer style! I keep them fresh by doing the knots over every evening with some NTM Leave-In and sealing with a bit of Coocnut oil. Tomorrow is "hair goop" day (henna) as my SO calls it, so I'll update again then!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 23, 2009)

first2grace said:


> I relaxed on Monday and I have learned a lesson. Stretching beyond ten weeks is a non-no for my hair and my sanity. The textures just will not peacefully co-exist, I get the worst breakage with stretching, no matter how balanced I am or how gentle I am with manipulation.
> 
> I relaxed with Silk elements, my staple relaxer, no burns, and straight but not bone straight results. I washed out the relaxer and put in some Roux PC and and cheapie moisturizing conditioner while I showered. Ineutralized and neutralized again for about ten minutes, then DC'ed with and ORS Pack for about 3 hours. My hair was unbelievable while wet, thick and strong, I couldn't stop playing in it! I let it air dry in a banana clip because I was too lazy to rollerset it. Since my layers are finally growing out, I thought I would finally attempt a Bantu Knot set, it came out awesome! I took pics on my phone, but I have to figure out how to upload them on here.
> 
> I have found my summer style! I keep them fresh by doing the knots over every evening with some NTM Leave-In and sealing with a bit of Coocnut oil. Tomorrow is "hair goop" day (henna) as my SO calls it, so I'll update again then!


 I'm excited for you!  Thats what I'm talking about thick and strong while wet.  You got it going on!  Keep that regimine up


----------



## HoneyA (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I'll do a light protein treatment this weekend. I loved the results i had with the egg treatment though. It's a toss up b/n another egg treatment and Motions CPR.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 24, 2009)

I did a protien treatment last Friday & Sunday with Alter-Ego.


----------



## Kellum (Apr 24, 2009)

Please count me in. I just figured out my hair loves protein as well. I always kept up on my moisture, DC'd and use protein sparingly in fear of over load. I got a relaxer and corrective last week, upped my protein and my hair hasn't stop thanking me since. It feels like silk. Whereas before my hair would feel moist for a ittle while then the ends would start to feel dry no matter how much I moisturized. My hair just seems to stay moisturized now including my ends. 

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* 

Yesterday I used Nexxus Emergence. It was my first time using it. I washed first with the generic Aloe Rid clarifying shampoo to get rid of any product build up. Then I applied the Emergence to my hair. It felt silky coming out of the bottle and was very easy to apply to my hair unlike the Aphogee 2 step yuck. I sat under the dryer without a plastic cap until my hair was dry. I think I applied too much, but oh well. Then I hopped back in the shower and rinsed. OMG, I was in heaven:bouncegre. My hair was like spun silk. It was so soft, and strong. I didn't feel like I needed to use a moisturizing conditioner at all but I did. I DC'd with Lustrasilk Olive oil Cholesterol (not a big fan; I ran out of my Shea/Mango), Salon Care Honey Almond, and Back To Basics Honey Hydrating Conditioner. I sat there for an hour with my heat cap on. Then rinsed and detangled.  OMG, my hair was wonderful:bouncegre. It was soft, strong, and I only shed like 2 hairs. I put in my leave ins: Giovanni Direct and Yes to Cucumbers. Sealed with EVCO and Castor oil and dryed with my blow dryer on the cool setting. My hair dryed so soft, smooth, and silky. My hair is not relaxed 100% straight either. I am sold on protein. It seems like it helps my hair to retain its moisture and smoothness. 
*
HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?* 
Definately 10, it can't get no better than this. The only thing that would make it better was if I was at my goal length.

*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?*
None, I already achieved my 10. I will continue to use the Emergence every few weeks; maybe every 4 weeks. I don't want to over do it. I will DC with Keraphix weekly. That stuff is great as well. Co-wash 3 times a week with Salon Care Honey Almond and Back to Basics Honey Hydrating Conditioner (now discontinued). 

*FYI: *

Run don't walk to get the Salon Care Honey Almond Conditioner. You can get it at Sallys for $7.99 for a gallon. This stuff is great for co-washing. It has a little protein in it but it is very moisturizing. My hair did okay with the V05 but this stuff is better IMO. It is thicker and makes my hair feel so silky. My hair needs a little shot of protein with its moisture in order to stay healthy. If not it will start to feel dry and break no matter how much I moisturize.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

I henna'ed my jair overnight and I did a 5 minute MT treatment in the shower. Now I'm DCing with 6 conditioners all mixed up together - a little each of AO HSR, Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Pantene R/N Hair conditioning mask, Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask, and a smidgeon of Tresemme Remoisturize with B5 conditioner all mixed up with epsom salt. 

I heated up the epsom salt and tresemme in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it. I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.


----------



## november wind (Apr 24, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Please count me in. I just figured out my hair loves protein as well. I always kept up on my moisture, DC'd and use protein sparingly in fear of over load. I got a relaxer and corrective last week, upped my protein and my hair hasn't stop thanking me since. It feels like silk. Whereas before my hair would feel moist for a ittle while then the ends would start to feel dry no matter how much I moisturized. My hair just seems to stay moisturized now including my ends.
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> 
> ...




Congrats on finding success Kellum  Feels good to get a 10, doesn't it?  I was surprised to find out that protein helps the hair to stay moisturized, but I'm glad I found out  Welcome to wonderful, healthy hair!




Aggie said:


> I henna'ed my jair overnight and I did a 5 minute MT treatment in the shower. Now I'm DCing with 6 conditioners all mixed up together - a little each of AO HSR, Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Pantene R/N Hair conditioning mask, Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask, and a smidgeon of Tresemme Remoisturize with B5 conditioner all mixed up with epsom salt.
> 
> *I heated up the epsom salt and tresemme in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it.* I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.




My goodness, Aggie, you have fantastic ideas no wonder you have such magnificent hair.  The salt helps with moisturizing, right?


----------



## keysha1983 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am a newbie but sign me up!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

november wind said:


> My goodness, Aggie, you have fantastic ideas no wonder you have such magnificent hair. The salt helps with moisturizing, right?


 
Thank you NW. Yes the epsom salt really helps with moisturizing and it softened my thick new growth like you wouldn't believe and it's cheap too, so I will using it often.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2009)

OMG!  I will NEVER stray from Joico.  I used the complete product line today and my hair is a 20+++++

I applied Vatika to my hair and slept with it in overnight.  This morning I applied my henna mix and sat under the steamer for an hour.  Rinsed with cheapie conditioners and then brought out the big guns:

I washed with Joico Moisture Recovery shampoo, used the Joico Moisture Recovery conditioning balm for coarse/thick hair, rinsed, then (for the first time) used the cuticle sealer (THE BOMB!!!!), rinsed.

I then sprayed my hair with SAA and applied the Joico split end mender and NTM and sealed with Hairveda.

Only 5 hairs came out.  I LOVE JOICO!!!!!!

I will use up all of the other conditioners in my henna mixes.  I have got to get rid of my Aphogee, Duotex and Keracare.

Now to get better with my braid outs .....


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

Kellum said:


> *FYI: *
> 
> *Run don't walk to get the Salon Care Honey Almond Conditioner. You can get it at Sallys for $7.99 for a gallon. This stuff is great for co-washing. It has a little protein in it but it is very moisturizing.* My hair did okay with the V05 but this stuff is better IMO. It is thicker and makes my hair feel so silky. My hair needs a little shot of protein with its moisture in order to stay healthy. If not it will start to feel dry and break no matter how much I moisturize.


 
I have this in my Sally's wish list and can't wait to purchase it. Thanks for sharing your wonderful experience with it.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 24, 2009)

taz007 said:


> OMG! I will NEVER stray from Joico. I used the complete product line today and my hair is a 20+++++
> 
> I applied Vatika to my hair and slept with it in overnight. This morning I applied my henna mix and sat under the steamer for an hour. Rinsed with cheapie conditioners and then brought out the big guns:
> 
> ...


taz, your hair is looking mighty fantabulicous in your siggy.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2009)

keysha1983 said:


> I am a newbie but sign me up!



Welcome Keysha!!! 

:welcome3:


----------



## taz007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> taz, your hair is looking mighty fantabulicous in your siggy.



Awww, Aggie, thank you!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 25, 2009)

I dc'd with a mix of ayurvedic powders, greek yogurt, and cocasta & shikakai oil. 2 hours with out heat, 1 hour with heat. Hair feels STRONG!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just checkin' in - DC on dry hair with AO GPB/HSR -shampooed with Kenra MS and followed up with Paul Mitchell Extra Body Rinse - rollerset with Phytospecific Integral Leave In

side note - Earlier this week -shampooed / used Emergencee / rinsed and followed up with Humectress -rollerset with Lacio Lacio


----------



## Solitude (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't think I've checked in since this challenge started even though I do use protein weekly.

Today, I gave myself a towel steam treatment with Alter Ego (after washing with JASON natural Biotin Shampoo), then I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer, Applied Silicon Mix leave-in & some CSI. My hair sopped up the protein!!!! My flat-iron came out great and I got lots of compliments.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Apr 26, 2009)

*I didn't join this challenge but I'll answer the questions anyway.*

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? 

*Weekly: Deep Condition with Ultra Black Hair Conditioner-I ran out so last week so I used a hot oil treatment by New Era 2000 that contained hydrolyzed collagen.  Loved it and will use it again.  Leave-in conditioner (Kenra Daily Provision) has silk protein.  

Every six weeks or whenever needed: Aphogee Two-Step Treatment...been using it for years. I was leery about the formula changing but I like the new formula better (works best with clear gloss/colourshine treatment).*

HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 

*7.75*

WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? 

*I think my hair was the healthiest  two years ago...I was using mango butter (whipped with oils/sodium lactate) and baggying...but I also used mild protein (deep conditioned mostly...used Aphogee as needed {which wasn't often}).  I need to get more mango butter and stop using commercial moisturizing products that contain water as the first ingredient.   If I must use anything water-based on my hair, it must be in a spray bottle (spring water) with equal parts Braid Spray (African Royale BRX). I used that to mist my hair (mostly the roots) as needed and then applied the mango butter concoction the length/ends.*


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Please count me in. I just figured out my hair loves protein as well. I always kept up on my moisture, DC'd and use protein sparingly in fear of over load. I got a relaxer and corrective last week, upped my protein and my hair hasn't stop thanking me since. It feels like silk. Whereas before my hair would feel moist for a ittle while then the ends would start to feel dry no matter how much I moisturized. My hair just seems to stay moisturized now including my ends.
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> 
> ...


 Its so good to hear about your good fortune using PROTEIN.  We not sleeping on protein here.  We using it to our advantage.  You have seen the difference I can see.  We all came here together and all have similar goals.  We growing our hair and the breakage have to go cause we using protein to make it stronger than it was.  We not scared of protein anymore.  We know how to balance it out.  The end results is stronger hair!  I'm glad you joining us.  Thanks for the product reviews


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I henna'ed my jair overnight and I did a 5 minute MT treatment in the shower. Now I'm DCing with 6 conditioners all mixed up together - a little each of AO HSR, Mizani Moisturefuse, Mizani Thermasmooth, Pantene R/N Hair conditioning mask, Salerm 21 Wheat germ mask, and a smidgeon of Tresemme Remoisturize with B5 conditioner all mixed up with epsom salt.
> 
> I heated up the epsom salt and tresemme in the microwave for 30 seconds then mixed in the other conditioners and saturated my hair with it. I did this yesterday and it made my new growth very very soft so I thought I'd repeat it today. I will DC for the rest of the day because of the henna treatment I did this morning.


 Hmmm you got skills.  mixing epson salt and tresemme.  sound like a good mix of moisture to me!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

keysha1983 said:


> I am a newbie but sign me up!


 Sure.  Welcome to the challenge.  Jump right in and share your regimine with us, as well as products.  Ask questions too!  We all in here growing our hair together.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

taz007 said:


> OMG! I will NEVER stray from Joico. I used the complete product line today and my hair is a 20+++++
> 
> I applied Vatika to my hair and slept with it in overnight. This morning I applied my henna mix and sat under the steamer for an hour. Rinsed with cheapie conditioners and then brought out the big guns:
> 
> ...


I know what you mean.  It feels good to discover what really works.  I'm so impressed with your progress.  Your siggy tells it all.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I dc'd with a mix of ayurvedic powders, greek yogurt, and cocasta & shikakai oil. 2 hours with out heat, 1 hour with heat. Hair feels STRONG!


 Always good to hear about strong hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Its so good to hear about your good fortune using PROTEIN. We not sleeping on protein here. We using it to our advantage. You have seen the difference I can see. We all came here together and all have similar goals. We growing our hair and the breakage have to go cause we using protein to make it stronger than it was. We not scared of protein anymore. We know how to balance it out. The end results is stronger hair! I'm glad you joining us. Thanks for the product reviews


 
Although I was not a "member" when you first started this challenge, I just joined in April, I too, had incorporated your helpful knowledge about protein into my Regimen.  And now I am a member, and I find that Protein was "truly" my friend after suffering a 90% hair loss from being a weekly client at a Salon for over 4 years that had serious overlapped, overprocessed my hair in November of '08.

By January of '09 90% of my hair fell out down to the NG.  That's when I began my quest for Healthy Hair.  Not only Healthy Hair, but taking over the care of my own Hair and become a DIY.  I had always been a weekly client at a Salon since College (over 20 years) I knew absolutely "nothing" about my own hair and that's a shame because I had always left that in the hands of some Stylist.  

Now that I am learning what my hair likes and how to balance things out with Protein & Moisture and even seek knowledge on the issue of Porosity which was also one of my big problems.  Now I feel total empowerment by starting to do my own hair.  3/4ths of the times it looks a Hotmess (because it doesn't look like that fresh salon finish -- but it's getting healthy.  

So, I personally wanted to tell you Patricia this particular thread got me on my start.  My hair is slowly recovering and getting better every day. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin' in - DC on dry hair with AO GPB/HSR -shampooed with Kenra MS and followed up with Paul Mitchell Extra Body Rinse - rollerset with Phytospecific Integral Leave In
> 
> side note - Earlier this week -shampooed / used Emergencee / rinsed and followed up with Humectress -rollerset with Lacio Lacio


 All your products sounds yummy


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Solitude said:


> I don't think I've checked in since this challenge started even though I do use protein weekly.
> 
> Today, I gave myself a towel steam treatment with Alter Ego (after washing with JASON natural Biotin Shampoo), then I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea Restructerizer, Applied Silicon Mix leave-in & some CSI. My hair sopped up the protein!!!! My flat-iron came out great and I got lots of compliments.


 Glad to hear from you.  also glad to hear protein is working out!   We going to get there.  Its going to happen for all of us.  We all here for a reason.  99.999% of us is benefiting from coming together and sharing what works


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I didn't join this challenge but I'll answer the questions anyway.*
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?
> 
> ...


Oh yes thanks for sharing.  Come in and let us know how its going.  We want to see you climb to a 10.  Let us know if you switch back to mango butter too.  Don't be a stranger


----------



## Kellum (Apr 26, 2009)

I gave my hair another shot of protein last night and once again my hair loved it.  

*WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?* 
I co-washed with MT for 5 mins. My hair felt great after the MT. I then co-washed with Salon Care Honey Almond conditioner 2 times. My hair felt like butter and detangling was a dream. I have learned that my hair detangles great when using a conditioner that has a little protein in it. 

I rinsed the SCHA and then applied my leave ins: Giovanni Direct and Yes to Cucumbers. Sealed with EVCO and Castor oil. I dryed my hair with my blow dryer on cool. I put a little more YTC on my hair and then did 15 to 18 bantu knots. Put on my satin cap and went to bed. I took down my bantu knots around 2 pm and this is the best set I have done. My hair is soft and has a lot of body. It is so full.

*HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10?* 
10!!!!!!!!

*WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10?* 

None, my hair absoultely loves protein. I will continue to co-wash with my Salon Care Honey Almond conditioner. That stuff is great. My hair loves it. . 

I now make sure that if I DC with protein that I follow up with a moisturizing conditioner that also has a little protein in it.  If not my hair will be too mushy and soft and then detangling will be a night mare. My hair tangles and breaks more when I use too much moisture. My hair stays moisturized now. It just holds onto it better and my ends have not snapped since I starting using more protein. 

I can definately see me reaching my hair golas now that I have it all figured out. Thanks Patricia for posting this challenge.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Although I was not a "member" when you first started this challenge, I just joined in April, I too, had incorporated your helpful knowledge about protein into my Regimen. And now I am a member, and I find that Protein was "truly" my friend after suffering a 90% hair loss from being a weekly client at a Salon for over 4 years that had serious overlapped, overprocessed my hair in November of '08.
> 
> By January of '09 90% of my hair fell out down to the NG. That's when I began my quest for Healthy Hair. Not only Healthy Hair, but taking over the care of my own Hair and become a DIY. I had always been a weekly client at a Salon since College (over 20 years) I knew absolutely "nothing" about my own hair and that's a shame because I had always left that in the hands of some Stylist.
> 
> ...


 YOU IN THE RIGHT PLACE.  I feel all mushy inside, THANK YOU!  You now have an advantage not to make the mistakes like myself.  Sorry to hear that you hair came out to the newgrowth.  This is like a new beginning for you.  Its all uphill from here.  Feel free to ask questions and jump right in with your hair care regimine.  I know your pain, I was also looking for help for a bad dye job.  Thats when I found the boards.  I had to cut all my hair off too.  I learned a lot along the way.  Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh goodness I forgot to post about my own hair.  I shampoo with nizoral, conditioned with my protein mix.  airdried and grabbed my wave nuevo that was hiding among my other stuff.  I'm back in love with wave nuevo.  I was using it then stopped but now I know I was using it to much.  I have control of my hair woes now.  I only need to use moisturisers 1 or 2x per week.  lately I've been getting away with 1.  I'm at a perfect 10.  It really makes a difference when you know how to balance things


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I gave my hair another shot of protein last night and once again my hair loved it.
> 
> *WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE?*
> I co-washed with MT for 5 mins. My hair felt great after the MT. I then co-washed with Salon Care Honey Almond conditioner 2 times. My hair felt like butter and detangling was a dream. I have learned that my hair detangles great when using a conditioner that has a little protein in it.
> ...


You so sweet!  we appreaciate you joining in and giving us the good reviews on your products.  Just stay motivated and know we going to grow our hair long and strong right here.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cowashing with Shescentit's Fortifying Masque mixed with ayurvedic powders.  I tried to use this as a dc several times but it is too drippy with heat added.  I have cotton coil but I just don't think a dc should be drippy.


----------



## november wind (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm giving a shout-out to Aggie for the suggestion to put oil in my shampoo.  I have the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo and condish.  I added grapeseed oil to the shampoo to keep it from drying my hair out.  My hair felt strong, yet soft.  I let my hair dry for a little while then put a mixture of Naked Naturals condish and Joico deep penetrating treatment in my hair for an hour with heat.  Rinsed and put in Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray, layered coconut oil on top of that then put at moist warm towel on my hair for 15 minutes.  Strong, shiny and soft hair all the way  Cherry on top is that my bald spots are growing in from my experiment (MT, OCT and MSM powder), so the protein is keeping the new hair strong as it get reaquainted with the existing hair.  YAY!!  Finally back to a 10!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 29, 2009)

november wind said:


> I'm giving a shout-out to Aggie for the suggestion to put oil in my shampoo. I have the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo and condish. I added grapeseed oil to the shampoo to keep it from drying my hair out. My hair felt strong, yet soft. I let my hair dry for a little while then put a mixture of Naked Naturals condish and Joico deep penetrating treatment in my hair for an hour with heat. Rinsed and put in Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray, layered coconut oil on top of that then put at moist warm towel on my hair for 15 minutes. Strong, shiny and soft hair all the way Cherry on top is that my bald spots are growing in from my experiment (MT, OCT and MSM powder), so the protein is keeping the new hair strong as it get reaquainted with the existing hair. YAY!! Finally back to a 10!!


 O cool thats good info.  That oil thing went right over my head.  Thanks for bringing that up.  I will try to put some in my shampoo to see what happens.  Glad to hear your bald spots growing.  Congrats on a perfect 10!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey I haven't posted in a minute. Did a protein treatment a few days ago before putting more tree braids in my hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 29, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lanza's ulitmate treatment co and strength power booster for 30 min. I plan on shampooing and doing a quick rinse out/cw once in the shower.


----------



## keysha1983 (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't wait to co-wash with my protein...the countdown has begun!


----------



## november wind (Apr 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> O cool thats good info.  That oil thing went right over my head.  Thanks for bringing that up.  I will try to put some in my shampoo to see what happens.  Glad to hear your bald spots growing.  Congrats on a perfect 10!




Went over my head, too...you're not alone there.  I was pleasantly surprised to say the least.  Yes, it's nice to get a 10 again (I missed it).

Off topic:  I love your YouTube vids.  You look so cute with your two pony puffs in the webcam vid.  I tried to go to the World of Haircare site, but doesn't loaderplexed  I would love to find out more about the challenge there


----------



## november wind (Apr 29, 2009)

keysha1983 said:


> Can't wait to co-wash with my protein...the countdown has begun!




What are you using to co-wash with, Keysha?  I'm being nosy


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2009)

november wind said:


> *I'm giving a shout-out to Aggie for the suggestion to put oil in my shampoo. I have the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo and condish. I added grapeseed oil to the shampoo to keep it from drying my hair out. My hair felt strong, yet soft.* I let my hair dry for a little while then put a mixture of Naked Naturals condish and Joico deep penetrating treatment in my hair for an hour with heat. Rinsed and put in Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spray, layered coconut oil on top of that then put at moist warm towel on my hair for 15 minutes. Strong, shiny and soft hair all the way Cherry on top is that my bald spots are growing in from my experiment (MT, OCT and MSM powder), so the protein is keeping the new hair strong as it get reaquainted with the existing hair. YAY!! Finally back to a 10!!


 
Woo Hoo, so glad it worked for you honey.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2009)

My update:

I got my natural hair cornrowed down to wear my wigs for a few weeks. Now because I am transitioning to texlaxed hair, I will not have my hair out a whole lot for a long while because I need the bone straight hair to grow out so I can cut it all off. Today I added some Infusium 23 leave-in to the ayurveda spritzer I made for extra protein and is spritzing my scalp and hair with it as needed for strengthening my hair.

I'll try to keep my hair cornrowed for at least 3 weeks, then henna, then braid up again.


----------



## Prose Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

I OD'ed on protein at my last wash, but only because I shampooed instead of cowashing like a normally do.    HOWEVER, my hair is hardly breaking at all and it is shiny...hard, but shiny   One thing I did like though was using Duotex in my ayurveda powder mix, once I get my moisture levels back up I'll be doing this more often!


----------



## november wind (Apr 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Woo Hoo, so glad it worked for you honey.




Thanks to you, it worked beautifully.  I accidentally threw away the receipt, so I'm glad I was able to salvage it.  You're the best, Aggie:blowkiss:


----------



## november wind (Apr 29, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> I OD'ed on protein at my last wash, but only because I shampooed instead of cowashing like a normally do.    HOWEVER, *my hair is hardly breaking at all and it is shiny...hard, but shiny*   One thing I did like though was using Duotex in my ayurveda powder mix, once I get my moisture levels back up I'll be doing this more often!




My goodness, what shampoo was this?  LOL


----------



## Prose Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

november wind said:


> My goodness, what shampoo was this?  LOL



Lol it was Cream of Nature.  I don't know which one, it's whatever one my mom uses.  It's a decent shampoo, I used it four days before that and my hair was fine.  But when I tried to cowash at my last wash my hair felt weird, so I reached for the shampoo again, and I had already done a lot of protein, so my hair got mad at me after that


----------



## november wind (Apr 29, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> Lol it was Cream of Nature.  I don't know which one, it's whatever one my mom uses.  It's a decent shampoo, I used it four days before that and my hair was fine.  But when I tried to cowash at my last wash my hair felt weird, so I reached for the shampoo again, and I had already done a lot of protein, so my hair got mad at me after that




I thought I was the only one who's hair got mad at them.  I hope your hair is okay.  I know with having fine hair that something going wrong with the program is no joke  Took several months to find out what my hair likes, and I'm still trying to find the magic bullet.  But find the magic bullet we shall


----------



## Kellum (Apr 29, 2009)

Checking in:

I started back using MT. I'm applying it to my scalp only 3 to 4 days a week. I used it before with good results but I fell off from lazziness. I haven't had any issues with shedding nor do I think I will have a problems with protein over load since I co-wash nightly. 

I've been co-washing nightly with Salon Care Honey Almond Conditioner. My always feel great; really soft and strong. 

I did my first dry DC with SCHA under the heating cap for 45 mins. My hair came out great. I'm just having fun with my hair. I love co-washing with SCHA. My hair never feels dry anymore unlike when I was co-washing with V05.


----------



## joyandfaith (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been using QP Elasta's Breakage Control Serum as a protein DC prior to my weekly wash and I'm loving it.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Hey I haven't posted in a minute. Did a protein treatment a few days ago before putting more tree braids in my hair.


 Girl your siggy is cute


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

november wind said:


> Went over my head, too...you're not alone there. I was pleasantly surprised to say the least. Yes, it's nice to get a 10 again (I missed it).
> 
> Off topic: I love your YouTube vids. You look so cute with your two pony puffs in the webcam vid. I tried to go to the World of Haircare site, but doesn't loaderplexed I would love to find out more about the challenge there


 Someone else just told me that my link not working right too!  Was you laughing at me.  I talk so slow I was waiting for me to get to the point.  I now see why my neices tell me I talk slow.  I knew it but looking at my self on tape.  I'm like OH NOOOOO.  I just uploaded one today with fresh washed hair and airdried.  Look but don't laugh!  I'll get better as I get use to being in front of the camera.  I'll pm you when the website is up and running.  hmmmmm the link in my siggy don't work?


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

keysha1983 said:


> Can't wait to co-wash with my protein...the countdown has begun!


 Ok I want to know


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioning now with Lanza's ulitmate treatment co and strength power booster for 30 min. I plan on shampooing and doing a quick rinse out/cw once in the shower.


 Girl I know you at a 10!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

Prose Princess said:


> I OD'ed on protein at my last wash, but only because I shampooed instead of cowashing like a normally do.  HOWEVER, my hair is hardly breaking at all and it is shiny...hard, but shiny  One thing I did like though was using Duotex in my ayurveda powder mix, once I get my moisture levels back up I'll be doing this more often!


 Duotex turned on me.  Don't understand why.  Look on the bright side.  ITS SHINY and no breakage!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Checking in:
> 
> I started back using MT. I'm applying it to my scalp only 3 to 4 days a week. I used it before with good results but I fell off from lazziness. I haven't had any issues with shedding nor do I think I will have a problems with protein over load since I co-wash nightly.
> 
> ...


I know you feel good about finding something your hair likes


----------



## Patricia (Apr 30, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I've been using QP Elasta's Breakage Control Serum as a protein DC prior to my weekly wash and I'm loving it.


 You go girl!  Keep doing what you do!  your hair looks so healthy in your siggy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You go girl! Keep doing what you do! your hair looks so healthy in your siggy


 

This is another "Jewel" in the LHCF Crown especially for all the Protein Deficient Heads like myself.  Although it's a long one, it is chocked Full of Valuable Information that can change the life of your hair.  It's Definitely worth the Read.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 30, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Girl I know you at a 10!





lol.....I am . I am really loving my hair right now.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread is still going strong!! Weee!!


----------



## morehairplease (May 1, 2009)

dc now with Lanza healing strength conditioner, neutral protein filler, and strength power booster.

ETA: my hair looks and feels like a 10! This is definitely a winning combo for me.


----------



## november wind (May 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Someone else just told me that my link not working right too!  Was you laughing at me.  I talk so slow I was waiting for me to get to the point.  I now see why my neices tell me I talk slow.  I knew it but looking at my self on tape.  I'm like OH NOOOOO.  I just uploaded one today with fresh washed hair and airdried.  Look but don't laugh!  I'll get better as I get use to being in front of the camera.  I'll pm you when the website is up and running.  hmmmmm the link in my siggy don't work?




I was too busy looking at your wonderfully thick hair to laugh.  There's absolutely nothing wrong with the way you talk.  You remind me of my kinfolk--I'm a Southern girl at heart =).  I saw your new vid and I'm so jealous; your hair looks nice and thick even when it's wet.  I like your length, too.  Where did you get the "Not Listening" t-shirt?  I want one
Be very thankful that you did not get bone straight.  I did and I've regretted ever since   Some texture is finally coming back thanks to protein.
Yes, please let me know when the site is up.  The World of Haircare link in your siggy leads to a blank page.  I tried it on different computers and different browsers, and I get the same blank page.


----------



## Shay72 (May 1, 2009)

Dc'd with coconut milk, lime, and evoo. 4 hrs w/o heat and 1 hr w heat. Very happy--9.


----------



## Patricia (May 1, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> dc now with Lanza healing strength conditioner, neutral protein filler, and strength power booster.
> 
> ETA: my hair looks and feels like a 10! This is definitely a winning combo for me.


 Congrats! progress is taking place


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Congrats! progress is taking place


 
I think once people realize the important role Protein can play in their Hair Care Regimen, it will solve alot of problems.  And it doesn't have to be an Animal or Keratin Protein.  It can be a Wheat, Soy or Plant Protein.  But a Protein is definitely so important.  My Hair is so much Stronger.  I am glad this Thread keeps finding it's way back to the top.  Maybe more people will take advantage of the knowledge on here and catch on.


----------



## Patricia (May 1, 2009)

november wind said:


> I was too busy looking at your wonderfully thick hair to laugh. There's absolutely nothing wrong with the way you talk. You remind me of my kinfolk--I'm a Southern girl at heart =). I saw your new vid and I'm so jealous; your hair looks nice and thick even when it's wet. I like your length, too. Where did you get the "Not Listening" t-shirt? I want one
> Be very thankful that you did not get bone straight. I did and I've regretted ever since Some texture is finally coming back thanks to protein.
> Yes, please let me know when the site is up. The World of Haircare link in your siggy leads to a blank page. I tried it on different computers and different browsers, and I get the same blank page.


 Thats funny cause you wouldn't know I straight from Michigan, but my heart in in the southern states cause its cold here.  Everyone asks me where I'm from.  LOL.  My neice was watching the video and asked me whats up with my shirts.  In my first video I had on a new york big apple shirt and this guy sent me a message saying "I love your big apples"  I didn't know what he was talking about.   I thought about it later.  I always wear the "not listening" shirt and didn't realize I taped the video in it  until after the fact.   She say my shirts have attitudes.  I had this shirt for a few years I don't have a clue where I got it.  I don't know why the website was acting up but hopefully its fixed.  Funny you say your texture is coming back with protein.  I feel thats the reason why I cant get bone straight.  I do the protein step before neutralizing.  Its cool cause I don't like to straighten my hair often anyway.  I just uploaded a new video on the challenge.  Trying to get practice you know!


----------



## Patricia (May 1, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd with coconut milk, lime, and evoo. 4 hrs w/o heat and 1 hr w heat. Very happy--9.


Congrats!


----------



## Patricia (May 1, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think once people realize the important role Protein can play in their Hair Care Regimen, it will solve alot of problems. And it doesn't have to be an Animal or Keratin Protein. It can be a Wheat, Soy or Plant Protein. But a Protein is definitely so important. My Hair is so much Stronger. I am glad this Thread keeps finding it's way back to the top. Maybe more people will take advantage of the knowledge on here and catch on.


 I totally agree.  I'm feeling you with the strong hair.  I was misinformed I thought my hair should be soft.  Gymfreak has a lot of knowledge on this subject.  The website should be up and running.  Let me know if its acting up.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

My natural hair is cornrowed so I simply spray it daily with my ayurveda powder and oil mixture with infusium 23 and braid spray to keep it all moist and strengthened all at the same time. My hair can't take a whole lot of manipulation right now due to my lengthy stretch but I will be in to check up on you ladies everyday.


----------



## Aggie (May 2, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd with coconut milk, lime, and evoo. 4 hrs w/o heat and 1 hr w heat. Very happy--9.


 
Shay I bought me some organic coconut milk and honey today and I am so excited about it. I bought the honey to mix with my ACV nad blackstrap molasses refreshing drink for hairgraowth and weight loss but I know that I will be using that stuff on my hair as well. I need to get me some xanthan gum next to mix with my coconut milk as a thickening agent for my hair. I may have to think about the lime though because everywhere I read about lime - it was always for blondes to use in hteir home hair mixes to avoid their hair color changing to an ugly shade I thinkerplexed. Now the EVOO, I'm down with that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2009)

I purchased the Treasured Perfect Blends Conditioner and I will be using that.  I also have Surge Protein Shampoo & Conditioner and Main N Tail Conditioner.  As well as some topical Protein Aids.  So, I will rotate those as needed.

So, I feel with those, I will be able to strengthen my hair in no time.


----------



## november wind (May 2, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Thats funny cause you wouldn't know I straight from Michigan, but my heart in in the southern states cause its cold here.  Everyone asks me where I'm from.  LOL.  My neice was watching the video and asked me whats up with my shirts.  In my first video I had on a new york big apple shirt and this guy sent me a message saying "I love your big apples"  I didn't know what he was talking about.   I thought about it later.  I always wear the "not listening" shirt and didn't realize I taped the video in it  until after the fact.   She say my shirts have attitudes.  I had this shirt for a few years I don't have a clue where I got it.  I don't know why the website was acting up but hopefully its fixed.  Funny you say your texture is coming back with protein.  I feel thats the reason why I cant get bone straight.  I do the protein step before neutralizing.  Its cool cause I don't like to straighten my hair often anyway.  I just uploaded a new video on the challenge.  Trying to get practice you know!



You do better on camera than me.  I love watching your vids.  It's cute that your niece says your t-shirts "have attitude"--I love it!  Your "I love Carbs" t-shirt almost made me go get myself some mashed potatoes and rolls.  I get lots of weird messages, too on YouTube; guess it come with the territory.
I really want to join the challenge, but the site is still not working for me.  The message I get when I go there is:

Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected* '<' *in /home/cooks5/public_html/worldofhaircare/index.php on line 89

I think that means that the php code has something extra in it on line 89 that the server is not reading correctly.  I don't know much about php, so I'm not sureerplexed  Do you know anyone around you that knows about php code?


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (May 2, 2009)

*I used New Era 2000 hot oil treatment again as it was still on sale at Sally's Beauty Supply.  I was in the for some styling gel and picked up three more tubes.  This time I used after my shampoo and before my conditioner.  I think I might use all the tubes before purchasing my deep conditioner again. *


----------



## Patricia (May 3, 2009)

november wind said:


> You do better on camera than me. I love watching your vids. It's cute that your niece says your t-shirts "have attitude"--I love it! Your "I love Carbs" t-shirt almost made me go get myself some mashed potatoes and rolls. I get lots of weird messages, too on YouTube; guess it come with the territory.
> I really want to join the challenge, but the site is still not working for me. The message I get when I go there is:
> 
> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected* '<' *in /home/cooks5/public_html/worldofhaircare/index.php on line 89
> ...


 You on youtube?  let me know.  I know I have a lot of funny tshirts.  I got on the TRIX are for kids shirt today. lol  I'm going to check the php or ask for some help.  I'm tired of this happening everyday.  I just fixed it I thought.  Thanks  OK you holding out on us.  I got to see your youtube


----------



## Patricia (May 3, 2009)

Dare~to~Dream said:


> *I used New Era 2000 hot oil treatment again as it was still on sale at Sally's Beauty Supply. I was in the for some styling gel and picked up three more tubes. This time I used after my shampoo and before my conditioner. I think I might use all the tubes before purchasing my deep conditioner again. *


How did it work out for you ?


----------



## joyandfaith (May 3, 2009)

DCing again today with the QP Elasta Breakage Control Serum.  Its wheat protein based.  I'm under the dryer right now for 25 min with a plastic cap on.  One of the things I love about this serum is that it creates the nicest defined curls when you put it on.   Too bad I can't leave it on...


----------



## Kellum (May 4, 2009)

Checking in:

I co-washed last night with Nexxus Keraphix for a few mins followed by Back to Basics Honey Hydrating Conditioner. I applied my leave ins, sealed, and wet bunned. My hair felt great as always. My hair really likes the co-washing. I tried it before using Suave, V05, and White Rain and wanted to make it work but my hair would always feel dry and would shed a lot for some reason. I'm glad I found these conditioners because they are working great with my hair. I don't shed a lot and I don't have any breakage. 

The Back to Basics Honey Hydrating has hydrolyzed wheat protein and hydrolyzed soy protein and the Salon Care Honey Almond has hydrlyzed keratin in it. I figured that I would try them out as DC and the results were great. DC'ing with these make my hair silky, soft,and moist without being spongy. I think I have my staple conditioners for a while until I see that they no longer work.


----------



## morehairplease (May 4, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> DCing again today with the *QP Elasta Breakage Control Serum.*  Its wheat protein based.  I'm under the dryer right now for 25 min with a plastic cap on.  One of the things I love about this serum is that it creates the nicest defined curls when you put it on.   Too bad I can't leave it on...



I so want to try this. Do you mind me asking where you purchased it from? I went to Sally's yesterday and didn't see it. I checked Walmart and Target and neither had it.

Deep conditioned last night for 2 hrs. with Lanza ultimate treatment dc and strength/moisture power boosters.


----------



## november wind (May 4, 2009)

Patricia said:


> You on youtube?  let me know.  I know I have a lot of funny tshirts.  I got on the TRIX are for kids shirt today. lol  I'm going to check the php or ask for some help.  I'm tired of this happening everyday.  I just fixed it I thought.  Thanks  OK you holding out on us.  I got to see your youtube



LOL I wasn't holding out, I was working on my school projects this weekend--I'll be so glad when classes end. 

Okay, the site is up now, yay!!  It's in my favorites folder now.  I'm glad the problem was fixed.  I just joined with the username ebonyreign.

I've got two channels on YouTube. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ebonyreign

http://www.youtube.com/user/ereign472

The ebonyreign one is mostly about hair stuff and the ereign472 one is about my weight loss.  LOL You'll see how terrible I am on camera. 
Okay I'm off to surf the site and look at your latest video.


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

Dc'd with JASON Biotin, mixed with ayurvedic herbs and wheat protein.  1 hr with heat and 1 hr without.  When I rinsed this out my hair felt like silk--10! My first one!


----------



## morehairplease (May 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd with JASON Biotin, mixed with ayurvedic herbs and wheat protein.  1 hr with heat and 1 hr without.  *When I rinsed this out my hair felt like silk--10! My first one!*



I am so happy for you sweetie....that feeling is awesome, isn't it!?!?

dcw with lanza healing moisture and healing strength co and my hair feels great. It is air drying now but it's definitely a 10. Sadly, I am running low and the bottles are almost empty so I am looking to replace them with less expensive/local conditioners....the search begins.


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

november wind said:


> LOL I wasn't holding out, I was working on my school projects this weekend--I'll be so glad when classes end.
> 
> Okay, the site is up now, yay!! It's in my favorites folder now. I'm glad the problem was fixed. I just joined with the username ebonyreign.
> 
> ...


OHHHH thats you.  you so cute!


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> DCing again today with the QP Elasta Breakage Control Serum. Its wheat protein based. I'm under the dryer right now for 25 min with a plastic cap on. One of the things I love about this serum is that it creates the nicest defined curls when you put it on. Too bad I can't leave it on...


 I'm loving your avi.  Love to hear good reviews on protein products.  Thanks


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Checking in:
> 
> I co-washed last night with Nexxus Keraphix for a few mins followed by Back to Basics Honey Hydrating Conditioner. I applied my leave ins, sealed, and wet bunned. My hair felt great as always. My hair really likes the co-washing. I tried it before using Suave, V05, and White Rain and wanted to make it work but my hair would always feel dry and would shed a lot for some reason. I'm glad I found these conditioners because they are working great with my hair. I don't shed a lot and I don't have any breakage.
> 
> The Back to Basics Honey Hydrating has hydrolyzed wheat protein and hydrolyzed soy protein and the Salon Care Honey Almond has hydrlyzed keratin in it. I figured that I would try them out as DC and the results were great. DC'ing with these make my hair silky, soft,and moist without being spongy. I think I have my staple conditioners for a while until I see that they no longer work.


 Good for you finding something your hair likes!  You go girl!  I know the feeling too!


----------



## Patricia (May 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd with JASON Biotin, mixed with ayurvedic herbs and wheat protein. 1 hr with heat and 1 hr without. When I rinsed this out my hair felt like silk--10! My first one!


 Time to celebrate!!!!!! oh yes


----------



## Shay72 (May 5, 2009)

I cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO mixed with aloe vera gel. I can't keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## november wind (May 5, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OHHHH thats you.  you so cute!



Thank you, Patricia:blowkiss: You're so sweet =)

Thanks to protein, my hair is airdrying with curls and waves instead of stringy tendrils.  I've been doing protein treatments 2-3 times a week since over-processing with relaxer, and my hair finally has had enough.  I can cut back to a treatment a week now.  I'm so excited at this new development  I'm concentrating on health right now, but I have been using BT to help with length.  Too early to tell now, but I feel confident that I will be back at APL by the end of the year!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 5, 2009)

I did Joico's 17 min reconstructor (4 step process). I sprayed with my aloe vera juice/distilled water/avococo oil spritz, rubbed in lacio lacio and use my KeraSoft product for my wash n' go then sealed with castor oil. I have to say that my hair feels soft and strong today. I had serious hand in hair disease at work today!


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2009)

Did a methi tea rinse and cowashed with AOGPB.  A 9.5 baby! Now I have to try not to play with my hair once it airdries bc I'm wet bunning it.


----------



## taz007 (May 7, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I did Joico's 17 min reconstructor (4 step process). I sprayed with my aloe vera juice/distilled water/avococo oil spritz, rubbed in lacio lacio and use my KeraSoft product for my wash n' go then sealed with castor oil. I have to say that my hair feels soft and strong today. I had serious hand in hair disease at work today!



Ohhhh, don't you just love Joico???  I do the 4 step, 17 minute miracle every Monday.  My hair has never looked better.

Good for you!


----------



## kinkycotton (May 7, 2009)

I am soo in on this challenge but late. Most articles I have read always say natural hair doesn't need much protein assuming all naturals have coarse hair. I did until yesterday. I'm  a natural with fine hair  and  I thought that was imppossible. 

It's hard to get the protien products mentioned on the thread for me but I thought about a mayo, egg, or avocado mask instead. Will that work on a weekly bases?


----------



## morehairplease (May 7, 2009)

Deep conditioning now for an 1 with Lanza healing moisture conditioner & healing strength conditioner w/protein boosters.


----------



## Patricia (May 7, 2009)

november wind said:


> Thank you, Patricia:blowkiss: You're so sweet =)
> 
> Thanks to protein, my hair is airdrying with curls and waves instead of stringy tendrils. I've been doing protein treatments 2-3 times a week since over-processing with relaxer, and my hair finally has had enough. I can cut back to a treatment a week now. I'm so excited at this new development I'm concentrating on health right now, but I have been using BT to help with length. Too early to tell now, but I feel confident that I will be back at APL by the end of the year!


Yep my hair won't go bone straight.  I know its cause of the protein.  Yeah you will be at APL for sure!  Its not by chance we here.  We suppose to be here helping each other reach goals!


----------



## Patricia (May 7, 2009)

jayjaycurlz said:


> I did Joico's 17 min reconstructor (4 step process). I sprayed with my aloe vera juice/distilled water/avococo oil spritz, rubbed in lacio lacio and use my KeraSoft product for my wash n' go then sealed with castor oil. I have to say that my hair feels soft and strong today. I had serious hand in hair disease at work today!


 I love strong yet soft.  Who would have know we can have it all!


----------



## Patricia (May 7, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did a methi tea rinse and cowashed with AOGPB. A 9.5 baby! Now I have to try not to play with my hair once it airdries bc I'm wet bunning it.


 I'm excited for you good hair habits pays off


----------



## Patricia (May 7, 2009)

tashima said:


> I am soo in on this challenge but late. Most articles I have read always say natural hair doesn't need much protein assuming all naturals have coarse hair. I did until yesterday. I'm a natural with fine hair and I thought that was imppossible.
> 
> It's hard to get the protien products mentioned on the thread for me but I thought about a mayo, egg, or avocado mask instead. Will that work on a weekly bases?


 Better late than never.  Welcome to the challenge.  I'm adding you name.  Lots of ladies use egg for protein.  Avocado sounds like protein too!  Let us know how you wash day turn out.


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

Ladies, I have not left the challenge, I am wearing my hair flat rowed with a wig and the only thing I can really do with it is spray it with my ayurveda strength and moisturizer spray mixture daily. I will be washing it on the weekend but still unsure if I will be undoing them. They still look pretty good for another week so I'll see.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 7, 2009)

Bumping!!


----------



## Aggie (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for bumping AJJ...I used some MT mixed with a little GVP k-pak conditioner for strength and is now DCing overnight with Kenra MC mixed with some AO HSR. My flat rows feel so soft right now and I am loving this new method taking care of my hair. I think I'll do this for a while.


----------



## jeabai (May 8, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Thanks Aggie - I am going to check these out!!!
> 
> Girl I noticed that you had the AO GPB Shampoo in your arsenal...All I can say is *Beware*...that stuff had my hair in a hard,tangled mess!!! I shampooed with it in the shower and manipulated to prevent tangling..I had to use my Nexxus Ensure to get the tangles out before I conditioned- still lost more hair than necessary...AO shampoos suck!!! I am using it to clean my combs and brushes...


 

Agree...AO shampoos suck!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 8, 2009)

It's been a while but I have using my protein as needed.  A couple of weeks ago I did a clarifying wash followed by a protein treatment with Joico K-pak for like 30 min.  My hair felt like a 9 or so which was great.
 Last week I did another deep protein treatment since I was going to straighten my hair and used yoghurt & amino acids however I couldn't find the greek yoghurt and used plain yogurt and it didn't seem to work as well for me.  My hair still felt mushy and the culs looked as they always do...still frizzy.  I plan to do another treatment this weekend because of using heat this week to get my hair back in shape.


----------



## november wind (May 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yep my hair won't go bone straight.  I know its cause of the protein.  Yeah you will be at APL for sure!  Its not by chance we here.  We suppose to be here helping each other reach goals!



Between this challenge and the "I Love Strong Hair" challenge, I think I'm all set to make it.  APL here I come (again)  I'm looking forward to getting the Perfect Blend; I'll be ordering next week. 

Did an egg shampoo/pre-poo yesterday, followed by keratin shampoo and deep conditioner with Joico Moisture Recovery.  I'll be doing the egg treatment only once a week since my hair is now in good health.  Hair is thicker, soft and strong.  Extra bonus is that my new growth is more defined...I didn't know I had that much already  Another 10!


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2009)

jbailey said:


> Agree...AO shampoos suck!!!!


 
Thanks jbailey and sqzbly for the heads up. In my honest opinion, most to all natural poos suck and leave your hair feeling stripped. I think the trick is to add oils to them so that they glide effortlessly through the hair. It works for me so far. Also, it would really help to pre-oil the hair before applying them. I do know that the conditioner softens the hair right back up. In any event, I never comb my hair while shampooing and I try to add my poos to a little water before adding the mix to either pre-oiled or pre-conditioned hair. It really helps.


----------



## Patricia (May 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for bumping AJJ...I used some MT mixed with a little GVP k-pak conditioner for strength and is now DCing overnight with Kenra MC mixed with some AO HSR. My flat rows feel so soft right now and I am loving this new method taking care of my hair. I think I'll do this for a while.


 THATS GREAT AGGIE.  GIVING YOUR HAIR A BREAK WITH FLAT TWISTS


----------



## Patricia (May 8, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> It's been a while but I have using my protein as needed. A couple of weeks ago I did a clarifying wash followed by a protein treatment with Joico K-pak for like 30 min. My hair felt like a 9 or so which was great.
> Last week I did another deep protein treatment since I was going to straighten my hair and used yoghurt & amino acids however I couldn't find the greek yoghurt and used plain yogurt and it didn't seem to work as well for me. My hair still felt mushy and the culs looked as they always do...still frizzy. I plan to do another treatment this weekend because of using heat this week to get my hair back in shape.


 Thats good to hear you on track.  Be sure to take care of the mushy hair with another treatment.


----------



## Patricia (May 8, 2009)

november wind said:


> Between this challenge and the "I Love Strong Hair" challenge, I think I'm all set to make it. APL here I come (again) I'm looking forward to getting the Perfect Blend; I'll be ordering next week.
> 
> Did an egg shampoo/pre-poo yesterday, followed by keratin shampoo and deep conditioner with Joico Moisture Recovery. I'll be doing the egg treatment only once a week since my hair is now in good health. Hair is thicker, soft and strong. Extra bonus is that my new growth is more defined...I didn't know I had that much already Another 10!


 Yep we going to do it.  I'm going to get over stage fright too.  What is keratin shampoo? I'm also working on a forum type setting, so ladies can post themselves in the challenge.  any ideas let me know


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Thats good to hear you on track. Be sure to take care of the mushy hair with another treatment.


 
I think Perfect Blend or another Good protein conditioner should help with the Mushiness.


----------



## november wind (May 8, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yep we going to do it.  I'm going to get over stage fright too.  What is keratin shampoo? I'm also working on a forum type setting, so ladies can post themselves in the challenge.  any ideas let me know



Oh, hon you do great with your videos, I love them!  The shampoo I used was the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo that I added grapeseed oil to (thanks to Aggie for the suggestion).  

As for the forum format, does your web host allow for forums?  I see your web host is Joomla, am I right?  If so, go to joomla.org.  I see that they have add-ons for forums (click on extensions link), that you might be able to implement with your site.  Usually web hosts have some kind of extension for forums to add to your website.  My college major is Computer Information Systems, but I'm still at the beginning of the learning process, but I'll try to help how I can.  I'll also see if my professor has some answers about it.  HTH


----------



## Patricia (May 8, 2009)

november wind said:


> Oh, hon you do great with your videos, I love them! The shampoo I used was the Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo that I added grapeseed oil to (thanks to Aggie for the suggestion).
> 
> As for the forum format, does your web host allow for forums? I see your web host is Joomla, am I right? If so, go to joomla.org. I see that they have add-ons for forums (click on extensions link), that you might be able to implement with your site. Usually web hosts have some kind of extension for forums to add to your website. My college major is Computer Information Systems, but I'm still at the beginning of the learning process, but I'll try to help how I can. I'll also see if my professor has some answers about it. HTH


 Ok thanks I'm new at this too!  I'll check joomla.org maybe I can figure out how to remove their logo while I'm at it.  Good idea I have grapeseed oil I need to use up.  I can add to shampoos!  Yes


----------



## november wind (May 8, 2009)

^^I needed to use up my grapeseed oil too, that's why I used it =)


----------



## Aggie (May 9, 2009)

Did a 5 minute treatment this morning with MT mixed in with some Nioxin Reconstructor Masque.


----------



## Patricia (May 9, 2009)

Washed with vo5 and conditioned with my mix.  Airdried and moisturised with wave nuevo and then olive oil on top.  waiting for it to dry.  will take pics.  I'm noticing I'm not moisturizing that much.  Last wash day I moisurized with wave nuevo.  I didn't use moisture product inbetween.  Just thought I let my hair get a little wet in shower. hmmm I wonder is that the reason why I don't need product.  just thinking out loud


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Washed with vo5 and conditioned with my mix. Airdried and moisturised with wave nuevo and then olive oil on top. waiting for it to dry. will take pics. I'm noticing I'm not moisturizing that much. Last wash day I moisurized with wave nuevo. I didn't use moisture product inbetween. Just thought I let my hair get a little wet in shower. hmmm I wonder is that the reason why I don't need product. just thinking out loud


 
Perhaps you have Achieved Optimum Healthy Hair Status, where the use of "product" can become less and less as you acheive total and complete Hair Health and you do not have to "rely" on product to achieve what you hair, scalp is achieving for you because it is in good health.  I can't wait to get there !  

Just also thinking out loud


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think Perfect Blend or another Good protein conditioner should help with the Mushiness.


 
What is Perfect Blend and where do I find it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> What is Perfect Blend and where do I find it?


 
_Treasures Perfect Blend protein conditioner infused with oils to restore, replenish, renews strength, add moisture, elasticity as well as restores hair's ph Balance. Using this conditioner weekly can rebuild dry, damaged, weak hair. It's the Perfect Blend of Protein and Moisture in One Product._

_Apply to clean damp hair for 30 minutes under a Warm Dryer with Plastic Cap._

Offered by:  *World of Hair Care Growing Healthy Strong Hair Together*--- worldofhaircare.com

Go Check it Out!


----------



## Patricia (May 9, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Perhaps you have Achieved Optimum Healthy Hair Status, where the use of "product" can become less and less as you acheive total and complete Hair Health and you do not have to "rely" on product to achieve what you hair, scalp is achieving for you because it is in good health. I can't wait to get there !
> 
> Just also thinking out loud


hmmmm I wonder.  I know the protein has helped my hair retain moisture.  I'm having to much fun on this hair journey to consider myself at optimum level.  I think people who acheive their goals don't frequent the boards as much as those still striving.  I like to say I'm still trying to get there.  My short term goals is to be waist in a year.  My 5 year goal is to have thick and long hair at optimum level.  I'm still loving the process!  Your such a sweetheart


----------



## morehairplease (May 10, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Lanza ultimate treatment deep conditioner, strength/moisture power boosters, and porosity control.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 10, 2009)

I'm not on the list but (shrugs)

I shampooed Friday night and used Neutral Protein Filler by Colorful thanks to LittleGoldenLamb's review and...

OMG my breakage stopped immediately.  It has hydrolyzed Keratin and Keratin Amino Acids in the first few ingredients.  Turned out that that is what my hair needed all along.

Now I'm on a protein binge but I'm being very careful.

This evening I used Proclaim Aloe Hot Oil.  This has Keratin in it as well.  I'm sitting under the dryer now but when I was rollersetting not one broke hair and only a few sheds.  I will be picking up more of this little oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I'm not on the list but (shrugs)
> 
> I shampooed Friday night and used Neutral Protein Filler by Colorful thanks to LittleGoldenLamb's review and...
> 
> ...


 
I think you'll be "plesantly" surprised, what a Careful and Thoughtful Application of Protein can do and the overall positive effect it can have on your hair.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 10, 2009)

Hello Friends -Been out of a loop for a minute but still using my protein...yesterday I washed with Aloe Rid, then with Kenra MS, followed up with Emergencee 30 minutes under my hydra-cap/hair dryer- then about 10-15 under the dryer without cap, rinsed followed up with PC, rinsed then used Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Masque...did my usual rollerset...feeling like a 11-12....

Off Topic: Trish I saw your videos - I really like them...When I first saw them I just had a vision of the movie "The Ladies Man" (hope that you have seen it)  .....your voice is just that smooth!!! Only thing that was missing was your glass of Courvosier and some incense


----------



## Kellum (May 11, 2009)

Checking in: 

I did a Emergence treatment and sat under the dryer until hard. Then rinsed in the shower. My hair felt like silk. I followed up with a moisturizing DC for an hour without heat. I just worked out. Then rinsed, applied my leave ins and sealed. My hair felt great.


----------



## Patricia (May 11, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hello Friends -Been out of a loop for a minute but still using my protein...yesterday I washed with Aloe Rid, then with Kenra MS, followed up with Emergencee 30 minutes under my hydra-cap/hair dryer- then about 10-15 under the dryer without cap, rinsed followed up with PC, rinsed then used Redken Real Control Intense Renewal Masque...did my usual rollerset...feeling like a 11-12....
> 
> Off Topic: Trish I saw your videos - I really like them...When I first saw them I just had a vision of the movie "The Ladies Man" (hope that you have seen it)  .....your voice is just that smooth!!! Only thing that was missing was your glass of Courvosier and some incense


You are sillllllllyYou gone make me buy some of that! Nope I didnt see that movie.
Ohhhh girl I'm glad your hair came out good


----------



## Patricia (May 11, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I'm not on the list but (shrugs)
> 
> I shampooed Friday night and used Neutral Protein Filler by Colorful thanks to LittleGoldenLamb's review and...
> 
> ...


 Good for you!  Littlegoldenlamb has a lot of helpful reviews on products.  I agree. pace yourself


----------



## Patricia (May 11, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Checking in:
> 
> I did a Emergence treatment and sat under the dryer until hard. Then rinsed in the shower. My hair felt like silk. I followed up with a moisturizing DC for an hour without heat. I just worked out. Then rinsed, applied my leave ins and sealed. My hair felt great.


 Oh yes a great feeling.


----------



## Platinum (May 14, 2009)

I used Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair (Hair isn't really damaged, just felt like using something in my stash), 2 min Aphogee treatment, and DC with Silk Effects Cholesterol. I baggied with Worlds of Curls mosturizer and sealed with castor oil.


----------



## Patricia (May 15, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I used Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair (Hair isn't really damaged, just felt like using something in my stash), 2 min Aphogee treatment, and DC with Silk Effects Cholesterol. I baggied with Worlds of Curls mosturizer and sealed with castor oil.


Hey I think I have some world of curls.  Forgot all about it.  Sound like everything went well!


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey I think I have some world of curls. Forgot all about it. Sound like everything went well!


 
I love WOC. I tried S-Curl but I don't think my hair likes cones. (WOC was my favorite activator and moisturizer when I had a jheri curl--don't laugh)


----------



## Patricia (May 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I love WOC. I tried S-Curl but I don't think my hair likes cones. (WOC was my favorite activator and moisturizer when I had a jheri curl--don't laugh)


You and me both.  I couldn't wait to grow my relaxer out to get a jericurl.  I'm ashame too!


----------



## november wind (May 16, 2009)

Forgot to check in.  Yesterday, I did a pre-treatment with egg, olive oil and honey an left it in for 30 minutes.  I then washed with Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo.  Put a mixture of Joico Reconstructor and Aphogee 2-minute for about 5 minutes.  Rinsed and followed with an ACV rinse.  Applied Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray, followed by ORS olive oil moisturizer, sealed ends with Joico Split End Mender and vaseline.  

My hair feels great!  Not a single broken hair  Once again, I hit a 10.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

I clarified and conditioned my hair for 15 minutes with MT (for additional strength) and AO HSR, Now I am henna'ing my hair for 2 hours followed with indigo on my hairline mostly for another 2 hours. (I will use some porosity control conditioner on my hair today as well). I will then DC with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little AO HSR for 3 hours, possibly overnight.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I clarified and conditioned my hair for 15 minutes with MT (for additional strength) and AO HSR, Now I am henna'ing my hair for 2 hours followed with indigo on my hairline mostly for another 2 hours. (I will use some porosity control conditioner on my hair today as well). I will then DC with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little AO HSR for 3 hours, possibly overnight.


 
Hey, Aggie! I see I'm not the only one that Henna'd today. I'm going to follow up with Indigo this time (I didn't the last 2 times I henna'd). I think I'm addicted to henna.


----------



## darlingdiva (May 16, 2009)

I washed my hair on Thursday.

For the first time, I tried the AO GPB on dry hair for 15 mins. w/ heat.  I see why everyone raves about DCing on dry hair--it truly is amazing.  The breakage was far less than usual & that's a big deal b/c I wasn't feeling well last week, so I neglected my hair somewhat in the moisture department.

Then, I shampooed my hair while the conditioner was still in it.  I did this b/c I've been thinking that the shampoo has been too rough on my hair.  I diluted the shampoo, but I think I put too much water in it.  Next time, I'll use less water.

Then, I used the KBB deep conditioner & put on the JC Hair Nourishing Cream & sealed my ends with castor oil.

This time, my hair was a 9.


----------



## first2grace (May 16, 2009)

Hey ya'll! Sorry I haven't updated in a couple weeks had finals and I'm moving and starting a new job...been hectic to say the least.  My hair is doing something weird, like growing or something. I just relaxed and I'm already getting that demarcation line breakage that I normally get at like 8 weeks.  I've been using a Moe Gro and MT mixture daily and taking my MSM and drinking loads of wawa. I've just been leeting my hair chill lately, no reall washing, just the usual henna and cowashes so I don't get more breakage than necessary.  Been too busy to baby it like I used to.  So I've created a new protective style for the time being, I'll have to upload it later since it's on my phone.   I think I'm going to attempt to clarify ad DC tomorrow *crosses fingers*


----------



## Patricia (May 16, 2009)

november wind said:


> Forgot to check in. Yesterday, I did a pre-treatment with egg, olive oil and honey an left it in for 30 minutes. I then washed with Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo. Put a mixture of Joico Reconstructor and Aphogee 2-minute for about 5 minutes. Rinsed and followed with an ACV rinse. Applied Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray, followed by ORS olive oil moisturizer, sealed ends with Joico Split End Mender and vaseline.
> 
> My hair feels great! Not a single broken hair Once again, I hit a 10.


Good products with good results.  Congrats to you for a perfect 10.  How do you like the split end mender?  never heard of it till now.


----------



## Patricia (May 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I clarified and conditioned my hair for 15 minutes with MT (for additional strength) and AO HSR, Now I am henna'ing my hair for 2 hours followed with indigo on my hairline mostly for another 2 hours. (I will use some porosity control conditioner on my hair today as well). I will then DC with CON Ultra Nourishing Conditioner mixed with a little AO HSR for 3 hours, possibly overnight.


 Its been forever since I hennaed.  Let us now how it turned out


----------



## Patricia (May 16, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> I washed my hair on Thursday.
> 
> For the first time, I tried the AO GPB on dry hair for 15 mins. w/ heat. I see why everyone raves about DCing on dry hair--it truly is amazing. The breakage was far less than usual & that's a big deal b/c I wasn't feeling well last week, so I neglected my hair somewhat in the moisture department.
> 
> ...


 Oh yeah glad you tried DCing on dry hair.  Sometimes I rinse without washing.  Love it!  Congrats on a 9. I checked out your photos.  You have the most beautiful smile!  You look like one of my nieces.  So cute!


----------



## Patricia (May 16, 2009)

first2grace said:


> Hey ya'll! Sorry I haven't updated in a couple weeks had finals and I'm moving and starting a new job...been hectic to say the least. My hair is doing something weird, like growing or something. I just relaxed and I'm already getting that demarcation line breakage that I normally get at like 8 weeks. I've been using a Moe Gro and MT mixture daily and taking my MSM and drinking loads of wawa. I've just been leeting my hair chill lately, no reall washing, just the usual henna and cowashes so I don't get more breakage than necessary. Been too busy to baby it like I used to. So I've created a new protective style for the time being, I'll have to upload it later since it's on my phone. I think I'm going to attempt to clarify ad DC tomorrow *crosses fingers*


 Your hair is probably growing faster by using the mt mix.  Thats probably why your hair is getting the demarcation line breakage early.  Sound like you are doing everything right!


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> I washed my hair on Thursday.
> 
> For the first time, I tried the AO GPB on dry hair for 15 mins. w/ heat. I see why everyone raves about DCing on dry hair--it truly is amazing. The breakage was far less than usual & that's a big deal b/c I wasn't feeling well last week, so I neglected my hair somewhat in the moisture department.
> 
> ...


 
Very very good idea (the bolded) darlingdiva. Love it!


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Its been forever since I hennaed. Let us now how it turned out


 

Well my hair feels wonderful but I will be sleeping with DC in my hair tonight so I won't be able to update until then after it dries and I can't wait.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

november wind said:


> Forgot to check in. Yesterday, I did a pre-treatment with egg, olive oil and honey an left it in for 30 minutes. I then washed with Naked Naturals Citrus and Keratin shampoo. Put a mixture of Joico Reconstructor and Aphogee 2-minute for about 5 minutes. Rinsed and followed with an ACV rinse. Applied *Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray*, followed by ORS olive oil moisturizer, sealed ends with Joico Split End Mender and vaseline.
> 
> My hair feels great! Not a single broken hair Once again, I hit a 10.


So how do you like the bolded NW? I've been wanting to buy that but I don't know what it's like. Help a sister out honey.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hey, Aggie! I see I'm not the only one that Henna'd today. I'm going to follow up with Indigo this time (I didn't the last 2 times I henna'd). I think I'm addicted to henna.


 
Hey Platinum, I see that, and even myronnie did a henna and indigo treatment today as well.


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2009)

first2grace said:


> Hey ya'll! Sorry I haven't updated in a couple weeks had finals and I'm moving and starting a new job...been hectic to say the least. My hair is doing something weird, like growing or something. I just relaxed and I'm already getting that demarcation line breakage that I normally get at like 8 weeks. I've been using a Moe Gro and MT mixture daily and taking my MSM and drinking loads of wawa. I've just been leeting my hair chill lately, no reall washing, just the usual henna and cowashes so I don't get more breakage than necessary. Been too busy to baby it like I used to. So I've created a new protective style for the time being, I'll have to upload it later since it's on my phone. I think I'm going to attempt to clarify ad DC tomorrow *crosses fingers*


 
Maybe you could use some moisturizing deep conditioning rigth about now. Maybe you 've had too much protein for now and need to balance it off with some moisture now. Clarifying will definitely now hurt either. I recommend it too.


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey Platinum, I see that, and even myronnie did a henna and indigo treatment today as well.


 
Great minds think alike. I love Henna! I still haven't Indigo'd yet. I guess I'll do that in the morning.  I've been DCing since this afternoon.


----------



## kinkycotton (May 17, 2009)

sorry so late. I'm pre pooing with coconut oil,cocnut milk, yogurt, mixed with Lustrasilk cholesterol dc cream. I havent' used shampoo but my scalp itches so bad so I found Jason's Tea Tree at the PX, no sls thank goodness. Possible deep moisturizing with the Caramel Treatment but need to stretch it with one of my cone conditioners. Trying to get rid of them.erplexed Not feeling to good so doing an overnight dc.


----------



## november wind (May 17, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Good products with good results.  Congrats to you for a perfect 10.  How do you like the split end mender?  never heard of it till now.



Thanks, Patricia  I'm in love with the split end mender.  You only need a little bit and it smooths the ends making them feel like butta.  I apply the vaseline on top of it for heavy duty sealing before bunning.  So far I've been retaining growth really well.  When I take my hair down, I keep jumping because I'm not used to feeling my hair so heavy down my back LOL



Aggie said:


> So how do you like the bolded NW? I've been wanting to buy that but I don't know what it's like. Help a sister out honey.



Aggie, I feel like the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray is a great leave-in.  It makes my hair feel strong, melting into it, yet provides softness and combability (I don't think that's a word, but you know what I mean ).  I think along with the 2-minute reconstructor, the spray is my favorite from the Aphogee line.  I think you'll like it  HTH


----------



## Patricia (May 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hey Platinum, I see that, and even myronnie did a henna and indigo treatment today as well.


 ohhhh I haven't visited myronnie fotki in a while.  Thanks for the reminder.  I love her progress


----------



## Patricia (May 17, 2009)

tashima said:


> sorry so late. I'm pre pooing with coconut oil,cocnut milk, yogurt, mixed with Lustrasilk cholesterol dc cream. I havent' used shampoo but my scalp itches so bad so I found Jason's Tea Tree at the PX, no sls thank goodness. Possible deep moisturizing with the Caramel Treatment but need to stretch it with one of my cone conditioners. Trying to get rid of them.erplexed Not feeling to good so doing an overnight dc.


 Do the jasons help with the itchies?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 17, 2009)

I think Sebastian's Cellophanes should be considered a protein treatment...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 17, 2009)

Just checkin' in..shampooed with Nexxus Botanoil (the old one) followed up with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor - under dryer with cap and w/o cap air dry - followed up with Kenra MC - (I think I am on to something) - my hair feels great!!! I don't use the Aphogee 2 minute often but I will start using it like this ....


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin' in..shampooed with Nexxus Botanoil (the old one) followed up with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor - under dryer with cap and w/o cap air dry - followed up with Kenra MC - (I think I am on to something) - my hair feels great!!! I don't use the Aphogee 2 minute often but I will start using it like this ....


 Sound good girl.  everytime I read your siggy I laugh.  seems like I can hear you.  you mean that!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 18, 2009)

november wind said:


> Thanks, Patricia  I'm in love with the *split end mender*.  You only need a little bit and it smooths the ends making them feel like butta.  I apply the vaseline on top of it for heavy duty sealing before bunning.  So far I've been retaining growth really well.  When I take my hair down, I keep jumping because I'm not used to feeling my hair so heavy down my back LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Aggie, I feel like the Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea spray is a great leave-in.  It makes my hair feel strong, melting into it, yet provides softness and combability (I don't think that's a word, but you know what I mean ).  I think along with the 2-minute reconstructor, the spray is my favorite from the Aphogee line.  I think you'll like it  HTH


I'm sorry I'm late, I haven't been following this thread like I should, who makes the split end mender? I know Joico has one...:scratchch

ETA: I scrolled back and found that it is Joico!! Thank you


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2009)

Just checking in ladies,

I deep conditioned over night with my Lanza co mix & 1 whole egg. My hair is definitely a 10. I am noticing that if I add an egg to any conditioner that I have at home it makes the conditioner a HG for me somehow(call it hair magic but I am loving it).


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 18, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Sound good girl.  everytime I read your siggy I laugh.  seems like I can hear you.  you mean that!



I am so glad you feel me on that cuz I ain't playin'!!! 

 Even when I go to the beauty supply I am straight hostile - don't start none it won't be none!!!


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Just checking in ladies,
> 
> I deep conditioned over night with my Lanza co mix & 1 whole egg. My hair is definitely a 10. I am noticing that if I add an egg to any conditioner that I have at home it makes the conditioner a HG for me somehow(call it hair magic but I am loving it).


 Good tip about the egg. Novemberwind use eggs as protein and it works out good for her.  Congrats on a 10.  you working hard and staying on top


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I am so glad you feel me on that cuz I ain't playin'!!!
> 
> Even when I go to the beauty supply I am straight hostile - don't start none it won't be none!!!


 Oh my goodness thats funny.  It reminds me of the time I had a coupon and was straight daring them not to accept it.  I'm truely feeling you.


----------



## november wind (May 18, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm sorry I'm late, I haven't been following this thread like I should, who makes the split end mender? I know Joico has one...:scratchch
> 
> ETA: I scrolled back and found that it is Joico!! Thank you



Yes, it's Joico, and I love it!  I believe taz007 also uses it.  Let us know how you like it if/when you get it


----------



## Kellum (May 19, 2009)

Checking in:

I've been co-washing nightly with Salon Care Honey Almond and Back to Basics Honey Hydrating. Twice a week I co-wash with MT for 5 mins and then follow up with SCHA and BTBHH, apply leave ins and seal. I'm pretty much wet bunning these days under my wig. That's it for me. My hair is still doing great. No breakage and very little shedding.


----------



## Aggie (May 19, 2009)

I have my last bit of henna that I added a big gob of Loreal Mega Moisture Conditioner to on my hair right now. I will be letting my stylist give me another trim tomorrow and can't wait to see what I'll look like. I'll follow up this henna treatment with some AO HSR mixed with a little honey and hot EVOO and will keep it in overnight, wash out in the morning and will be going to my stylist with a wig over shower cap on wet hair and all she has to do is give me a color rinse and trim and I'll be outta there.

My gray hairs are really resisting color now so we'll see what happens tomorrow. I think my henna might be a little old so I'll throw it out and buy some more. I don't think it's wise to buy the amount of henna I did the last time (5lbs). I didn't go through it fast enough obviously so next time I'll just buy a kilo at at time which is about 2.2lbs. That should be enough for about a year providing I'm henna'ing my hair at least once every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## morehairplease (May 20, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix(healing strength, moisture, and ultimate treatment), power boosters in strength and moisture, and oils. I plan on deep conditioning overnight....will come back later with my rating.

ETA: I definitely reached a 10 with this mix. I have maybe one or two more applications and then I will be replacing it with something else.


----------



## Platinum (May 20, 2009)

I went back into my stash and found an almost full jar of Mizani H20 Treatment. I used it last night but it made my hair a little dry. Anybody else using this? If so, are you using a moisturizer with it?


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2009)

I just posted this in the DDDC thread and thought I'd put it over here as well.

Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.

I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2009)

^^^^ Aggie:  It Looks Very, Very, Nice and Very, Very, Strong.  It looks Great.  Uber Healthy.  Looks Beautiful.

And You are Blessed to have a Good Stylist that is Looking Out for your Hair.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^ Aggie: It Looks Very, Very, Nice and Very, Very, Strong. It looks Great. Uber Healthy. Looks Beautiful.
> 
> And You are Blessed to have a Good Stylist that is Looking Out for your Hair.


 
Wow IDareT'shair, thank you so much for the kind compliment. I really thank God for my stylist too. She was the one who encouraged me to texlax my hair . She said she's trying to get all of her fine haired customers to texlax their hair as well. She lit right up when I told her yes, I'd like my hair texlaxed. I really think she is a keeper.


----------



## Kellum (May 21, 2009)

Aggie your hair looks great. It is very full and healthy looking.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Aggie your hair looks great. It is very full and healthy looking.


 Awww, thanks Kellum.


----------



## Patricia (May 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I just posted this in the DDDC thread and thought I'd put it over here as well.
> 
> Okay ladies I had a major trim today - 4 whopping inches, YAY! I wanted it shorter but my stylist insisted that I leave enough hair on my head just in case I want to put it in a bun. I think she was right. I do have enough hair left to put it in a teeny weeny bun, lol.
> 
> I am back to shoulder length - here it is:


 Your hair looks very healthy aggie!  I haven't cut my hair in a while but when I do I know some inches will be going too.


----------



## Patricia (May 22, 2009)

Hey you might remember when I used the redkin amino poo sallys knockoff.  I didn't like it it left my hair stretchie.  I decided to use it again cause I feel my hair is in better condition and I like to switch shampoo all the time cause of dandruff issues.  Well I'm on the fence now.  I can't say I'll keep it but I'm giving it half a chance.  I can say it is very moisturizing and its been a while for me using any moisturizing shampoo.  Ok I think its alright for me to use every now and then.  but I'm just saying alright.  Not a keeper yet. This is how my hair airdried.  Kinda like it thats why I'm on the fence


----------



## Shay72 (May 22, 2009)

Cowashed yesterday with Shescentit's Fortifying Masque.  1-2 more uses and I will probably not repurchase it. I was looking for a protein dc and it is not thick enough. What's interesting about it is it liquifies more when I add the ayurvedic powders to it.  Everything else I add the powders to thickens up.  Oh well.  Less to order through the mail.


----------



## HoneyA (May 22, 2009)

Think I'll be doing a treatment tomorrow with egg. That seems to be working well!


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Your hair looks very healthy aggie! I haven't cut my hair in a while but when I do I know some inches will be going too.


 
Thanks Pat. I shocked my own family when I cut it this short. They couldn't believe it.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 22, 2009)

Dc'd overnight with ORS Mayo. My hair feels so good right now!


----------



## taz007 (May 22, 2009)

Wow, Aggie.  Your hair looks really, really good!  Nice and thick!

Whatever you are doing, keep it up


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Wow, Aggie. Your hair looks really, really good! Nice and thick!
> 
> Whatever you are doing, keep it up


 Thank you so much taz.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (May 25, 2009)

Still doing homemade protein treatments once every 2wks or if my hair tells me its time again.  Will use a protein leave-in between hard protein treatments to keep up the balance.


----------



## gissellr78 (May 25, 2009)

washed...applied emergencee and i put it in a bun...went to the park with my kid and washed....

a # 10


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 25, 2009)

I actually posted the below in another thread - I got a free Kerastase' In-Salon treatment and blow dry this past Wednesday. - I may look into getting this again..

I went and I loved it…I have not been to this particular salon in about 8 years (it is on the other side of town and traffic is a beast) The experience was great – the salon manager did my hair. He spent about a good 10-15 minutes talking to me about my hair and inspecting it while running his fingers all through it (very thorough) Even though my hair is very fine he stated that it “very strong and healthy” (shout out to “Protein is My Friend”!!!) – I haven’t been to a salon to get my hair “done” since November (trims only)

So he gets me to the shampoo bowl and shows me everything that he will be using on my hair (didn’t have to ask) I got the Reconstructing Ritual – which is a two step process – He sprayed on the first part throughout my hair – massaged for about 3 minutes then added top seal – massaged – let it penetrate for about 10 minutes. He loved to talked and made me feel so comfortable in there. There were a couple of black stylists in there trying to watch him (forgot to mention he is Caucasian ) on the cool…(don’t know what that was about) – He then blew dry my hair, the dude is bad – he was whippin’ that brush in and out his pocket like it was high noon. He even showed me the styling tools that he would be using on my hair – wide toothed comb, blowdrying brush (even explained why he chose the brand he uses) –

Before blow drying he only used a “drop” of product on my hair (luv this dude) and then he used a big barrel curling iron – the style is very similar to my avatar but a little longer


----------



## morehairplease (May 25, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix and will shampoo and cw/pc later on today.


----------



## taz007 (May 25, 2009)

Still doing my weekly Joico chelating, Joico cuticle sealer, Joico K-Pak, Joico Intense Hydrator and Joico split end mender.

I have also been co-washing and moisturizing daily.  I may have to change up my routine a little 'cause the new growth is kicking my tail.


----------



## Patricia (May 25, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> I actually posted the below in another thread - I got a free Kerastase' In-Salon treatment and blow dry this past Wednesday. - I may look into getting this again..
> 
> I went and I loved it…I have not been to this particular salon in about 8 years (it is on the other side of town and traffic is a beast) The experience was great – the salon manager did my hair. He spent about a good 10-15 minutes talking to me about my hair and inspecting it while running his fingers all through it (very thorough) Even though my hair is very fine he stated that it “very strong and healthy” (shout out to “Protein is My Friend”!!!) – I haven’t been to a salon to get my hair “done” since November (trims only)
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will be going back to him!  He made you feel vey comfortable and had skills.  I love when stylist don't mind sharing what they use and why.  He sounds like a keeper.  I want to see a pic! you already know your avi is absolutely beautiful.  Thanks for posting this here.  I didn't see it on your other thread


----------



## Patricia (May 25, 2009)

taz007 said:


> Still doing my weekly Joico chelating, Joico cuticle sealer, Joico K-Pak, Joico Intense Hydrator and Joico split end mender.
> 
> I have also been co-washing and moisturizing daily. I may have to change up my routine a little 'cause the new growth is kicking my tail.


 Joico is a great brand.  New growth is a good thing!


----------



## jeabai (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Ladies for putting me up on the 17 minute miracle. All I can say is JOICO where have you been all my life. I've been using it weekly


----------



## Aggie (May 25, 2009)

I didn't use any protein conditioners today but I did wash my extension bradis with some Joico K-Pak Reconstructing poo.


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2009)

deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix and will shampoo and cw/pc later on today.


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey you might remember when I used the redkin amino poo sallys knockoff.  I didn't like it it left my hair stretchie.  I decided to use it again cause I feel my hair is in better condition and I like to switch shampoo all the time cause of dandruff issues.  Well I'm on the fence now.  I can't say I'll keep it but I'm giving it half a chance.  I can say it is very moisturizing and its been a while for me using any moisturizing shampoo.  Ok I think its alright for me to use every now and then.  but I'm just saying alright.  Not a keeper yet. This is how my hair airdried.  Kinda like it thats why I'm on the fence




Your hair looks good Pat! I have been unable to find the amino pon poo at Sally's in my area. I went to the site and saw that is had been discontinued. I wish I would have known about this poo sooner.


----------



## Patricia (May 27, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Your hair looks good Pat! I have been unable to find the amino pon poo at Sally's in my area. I went to the site and saw that is had been discontinued. I wish I would have known about this poo sooner.


 Really I didn't know it was being discontinued.  Thanks morehair for the compliment


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Friends - just checking in - did a prepoo of AO HSR rinsed, followed up with Kenra MS and MC - then used Kerastase Substance Constructive Leave In Treatment - hair is consistently feeling like a 10 or more - I can't wait to see how my hair will be for my b-day!


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 1, 2009)

deep conditioned last night with my Lanza conditioner mix  for 2 hours. My hair is air drying now and hopefully it's a 10(tried a new quick rinse out co and it was horrible).


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2009)

I went into my PJ graveyard and used Queen Helene Placenta DC on dry hair (I know, ) then followed up with Suave Humectant condish. Moisturized and sealed with castor oil. My hair feels great today but I won't be using the Placenta that often because I read about the effects.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2009)

Just checking in you ladies as I am still in Nebraska and haven't been able to check in like I'd like to. I'll be back to my scheduled regimen as of June 11th. I am not doing anything to it right now because I am wearing some WL extension braids for a while.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 1, 2009)

I did pre-poo with Aphogee 2 minute miracle on my head while I ran on the TMill and then I used a Nature's Gate moisture shampoo. Dried and bumped with the curling iron. My hair is so soft. I think it's the BKT.... I'm not sure that it was the conditioners I used... But they didn't hurt!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2009)

Did a protein tx with Komazacare's Hair Strengthener.  I love the simplicity of it.  Spray on, sit under dryer for 10 minutes, then wash out.  Result--strong ,yet soft hair using a natural product.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 3, 2009)

I was so desperate for some protein the other day that I had my FH bring me an egg while I was in the shower.  Needless to say, he was scared  I cracked that bad boy over my head and proceeded like normal.  It really worked, but the smell is kind of hard to get out.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 3, 2009)

deep conditioned last night w/moisturizing conditioner, shampooed this morning and did a quick dcw with my Lanza conditioner mix.


----------



## taz007 (Jun 3, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I was so desperate for some protein the other day that I had my FH bring me an egg while I was in the shower.  Needless to say, he was scared * I cracked that bad boy over my head *and proceeded like normal.  It really worked, but the smell is kind of hard to get out.



 This is the funniest thing EVER!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't posted here in a minute... LOL I've been using my Cantu Leave In Breakage Treatment and I love it. Cantu is starting to grow on me a little. Their products are great. I use the leave in almost everyday and my Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Leave in.

My hair has done a complete turnaround with this challenge. Now that I'm on the right track this time, I should meet my hair goals by the end of next year.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jun 5, 2009)

taz007 said:


> This is the funniest thing EVER!  Thanks for the laugh!



 If you thought it sounded funny, you should have seen me doing it.  At one point, I realized that I was getting a little out of hand, but had no choice but to stay in the shower and wash the egg off.


----------



## PaleoChick (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi there. Kind of new here. So, I decided to give this a try to see what would happen:

WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Old fashioned eggs (2 yolks and a white) with a herb spiked beer rinse (Sam Adams + nettle + chamomile + horsetail + rosemary; it was just there; made sure the beer rinse was cold) followed by TJ Nourish as a co-wash. I was using Aphogee but I want to really minimize the number of hair products I use from now on. 

HOW YOUR HAIR FEEL ON A SCALE FROM 1-10? 9 (it is my first time, haven't used protein in a long long time)


WHAT CHANGES CAN BE MADE TO ACHIEVE A 10? Not sure yet. Any advice would be great. Well, I might use a cheapie conditioner and the eggs, try leaving it overnight, and then do the beer rinse...just a thought...?
Peace...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 5, 2009)

Trish your siggy is incredible - that is great progress Friend! It has already been almost 6 months since starting this protein journey and just look at all of these positive results!!!!  So what is your ultimate goal with all of that gorgeous hair?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 6, 2009)

Cowashed on Tuesday with Jason Biotin.  Cowashed on Wednesday with coconut milk.  I didn't mean to use so much protein this week but my hair is not mad at me so I am good to go.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 6, 2009)

Last night, I clarified w/ V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze Clarifying Shampoo.  Then I put on the Aphogee 2-min & sat under my heating cap for 10 mins.  Then I rinsed and applied the KBB Deep Condish.  Then I did an ACV rinse.  Then I applied the Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave-In & Hair Nourishing Cream on each section.  I braided my hair in plaits & put the hair cream & KBB hair oil on my ends.

I'll give my hair a 9.2.  Even though I don't like that it has mineral oil & petrolatum, that Aphogee is good stuff.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Friends - just checking in - did a prepoo of AO HSR rinsed, followed up with Kenra MS and MC - then used Kerastase Substance Constructive Leave In Treatment - hair is consistently feeling like a 10 or more - I can't wait to see how my hair will be for my b-day!


 Ok I'm waiting to see pics


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Trish your siggy is incredible - that is great progress Friend! It has already been almost 6 months since starting this protein journey and just look at all of these positive results!!!! So what is your ultimate goal with all of that gorgeous hair?


 You so sweet.  Wow its been 6 months time really does fly.  I need to go back and read my journal to keep track of my original discovery of protein.  I think it has been about a year.  I can remember how hesitant I was in starting the thread and especially starting the challenge.  You ladies has really helped me stay encouraged and I hope I'm doing the same.  We going to grow even longer and my ultimate goal is to grow past waistlength I would say hip length would be good.  I'm really going to work on the thickness and I know that will take a while to happen but its coming next.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> deep conditioned last night with my Lanza conditioner mix for 2 hours. My hair is air drying now and hopefully it's a 10(tried a new quick rinse out co and it was horrible).


 You have been pretty consistent I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 6, 2009)

Checking in for my dd. She has been wearing twists for a few weeks now. I am prob going to do a protein tomorrow when I wash it. Her hair is thriving and it's not as dry as it was before. Thanks so much for this challenge. I will take some pics tomorrow. Q


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I went into my PJ graveyard and used Queen Helene Placenta DC on dry hair (I know, ) then followed up with Suave Humectant condish. Moisturized and sealed with castor oil. My hair feels great today but I won't be using the Placenta that often because I read about the effects.


Your post is too cute!  You will be fine as long as your hair is nice and strong.  Is the queen helene a protein?


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Just checking in you ladies as I am still in Nebraska and haven't been able to check in like I'd like to. I'll be back to my scheduled regimen as of June 11th. I am not doing anything to it right now because I am wearing some WL extension braids for a while.


Oh yes aggie we understand and know you doing the right thing by giving your hair a break


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I did pre-poo with Aphogee 2 minute miracle on my head while I ran on the TMill and then I used a Nature's Gate moisture shampoo. Dried and bumped with the curling iron. My hair is so soft. I think it's the BKT.... I'm not sure that it was the conditioners I used... But they didn't hurt!


 Oh yes good to hear your hair is in good condition.  Your hair looks so healthly in your siggy


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did a protein tx with Komazacare's Hair Strengthener. I love the simplicity of it. Spray on, sit under dryer for 10 minutes, then wash out. Result--strong ,yet soft hair using a natural product.


 Sound like progress!  keep up the good results


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> I was so desperate for some protein the other day that I had my FH bring me an egg while I was in the shower. Needless to say, he was scared  I cracked that bad boy over my head and proceeded like normal. It really worked, but the smell is kind of hard to get out.


 Thats funny but was needed.  Eggs are miracles in the hairworld


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

supermodelsonya said:


> Haven't posted here in a minute... LOL I've been using my Cantu Leave In Breakage Treatment and I love it. Cantu is starting to grow on me a little. Their products are great. I use the leave in almost everyday and my Aphogee Keratin Green Tea Leave in.
> 
> My hair has done a complete turnaround with this challenge. Now that I'm on the right track this time, I should meet my hair goals by the end of next year.


 I heard ya, I'm lovin this challenge too!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

GingerLime said:


> Hi there. Kind of new here. So, I decided to give this a try to see what would happen:
> 
> WHAT TYPE OF PROTEIN YOU USE? Old fashioned eggs (2 yolks and a white) with a herb spiked beer rinse (Sam Adams + nettle + chamomile + horsetail + rosemary; it was just there; made sure the beer rinse was cold) followed by TJ Nourish as a co-wash. I was using Aphogee but I want to really minimize the number of hair products I use from now on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining us!  Feel free to officially join the challenge.  Sounds like you are doing everything right and I'm saying that by the high rating of 9  Your products sounds like winners too!  Come back and let us know how your hair turns out on your next wash day.  Never did a beer rinse do that strengthen your hair?


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> Last night, I clarified w/ V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze Clarifying Shampoo. Then I put on the Aphogee 2-min & sat under my heating cap for 10 mins. Then I rinsed and applied the KBB Deep Condish. Then I did an ACV rinse. Then I applied the Jane Carter Solution Revitalizing Leave-In & Hair Nourishing Cream on each section. I braided my hair in plaits & put the hair cream & KBB hair oil on my ends.
> 
> I'll give my hair a 9.2. Even though I don't like that it has mineral oil & petrolatum, that Aphogee is good stuff.


 Sound good to me.  I use product that my hair likes if it happen to have "not so good ingredients" I don't tell my hair


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> Checking in for my dd. She has been wearing twists for a few weeks now. I am prob going to do a protein tomorrow when I wash it. Her hair is thriving and it's not as dry as it was before. Thanks so much for this challenge. I will take some pics tomorrow. Q


 You are so welcome.  I'm glad everything is working out.  Oh I just love your hair and your doing such a good job on your daughters hair too!


----------



## PaleoChick (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi Patricia. The beer rinse didn't straighten my hair. It did make it feel a lot stronger. If anyone is curious about the herbs, I use herbs in my beer mix to take out the smell. I'll check back in Friday.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 7, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with my Lanza conditioner mix, egg, and pc.....will come back later with my rating.

ETA: my hair responded extremely well to this combo.....a 10 for sure.


----------



## kinkycotton (Jun 9, 2009)

Dc with aussie 3 min conditioner with egg added in. My hair is still breakage off so I'm not sure if I should do weekly protein treatments since I'm using natural ingredients with a light protein or just cough up the money and order on Amazon a protein re constructor? My hair is growing but it's so frustruating how much I could have if I didn't have this breakage. I do always dc with a moisturizing conditioner as well but not seeing any difference. 
My hot oil treatment came out a 10. Thinking I should do that on a weekly basis but not sure if that's too much.

so far my plan is to do weekly protein treatments and 2x a week moisturizing deep conditioning so my hair doesn't seem too hard. Not sure if this will work but it's obvious what I'm doing now it not working. I thought after going natural my hair would get better and it has but not this problem. I'll keep doing a trail and error.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dc'd yesterday 1 hr with heat and 1 hr without.  Used Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Reconstructor.  I like this reconstructor quite a bit.  I am very happy with my hair right not at a little past 5 months post.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just checkin' in ...did this on Sunday - washed hair with Therappe - the used Emergencee - followed up with porosity control rinsed and then used Humectress after rinsing ...used Kerastase leave in...


----------



## Kellum (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't checked in a while. I was sick and then got a little lazy. Any how I DC'd on dry hair with Keraphix, Back to Basics Honey Hydrating, and Salon Care Honey Almond. I rinsed in the morning and then put FSP on my hair, rinsed, applied leave ins, and sealed. 

I did have a lot of shedding but I guess it was okay since I haven't really combed through my hair in more than a week. The FSP really helped to make detangling a breeze.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 10, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with protein/moisture combo without heat for an hour(or longer) and will do a quick rinse out co while in the shower.


----------



## xstacy2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Do they have some kind of spray protien . I know Sta Sof Fro is one , but are there others.


----------



## baddison (Jun 10, 2009)

xstacy2 said:


> Do they have some kind of spray protien . I know Sta Sof Fro is one , but are there others.


 
Yes. I use Doo Gro Leave-In Growth Treatment.  The second ingredient is hydrolyzed protein:
*Ingredients:* Water (Aqua), Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, Polyquaternium 11, Propylene Glycol, Quaternium 33 and Ethyl Hexanediol, Polysorbate 20, PEG 75 Lanolin, Isostearamidopropyl Morpholine Lactate, Propylene Glycol and Diazolidinyl Urea and Methylparaben and Propylparaben, Sodium E.D.T.A., Fragrance (Parfum), Cherry Bark, Chamomile, Neutral Henna, Goldenseal, Calendula, Hops, Horsetail Plant Extract.


*Love this stuff!!!....*


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cowashed with Millcreek Keratin Condish


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2009)

tashima said:


> Dc with aussie 3 min conditioner with egg added in. My hair is still breakage off so I'm not sure if I should do weekly protein treatments since I'm using natural ingredients with a light protein or just cough up the money and order on Amazon a protein re constructor? My hair is growing but it's so frustruating how much I could have if I didn't have this breakage. I do always dc with a moisturizing conditioner as well but not seeing any difference.
> My hot oil treatment came out a 10. Thinking I should do that on a weekly basis but not sure if that's too much.
> 
> so far my plan is to do weekly protein treatments and 2x a week moisturizing deep conditioning so my hair doesn't seem too hard. Not sure if this will work but it's obvious what I'm doing now it not working. I thought after going natural my hair would get better and it has but not this problem. I'll keep doing a trail and error.


 Sorry to hear you having problems.  I would def get a reconstructor and then go with the light protein later.  Maybe you out of balance cause you using to much moisture.  I was doing the protein moisture thing but my hair was so damaged the moisture was to much.  I did the protein to rebuild then started using moisture but not that much.  It seemed my hair was strong and feeling good with protein then I used moisture DC and that canceled out the protein.  I was back to square one.  hope I'm explaining it right


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd yesterday 1 hr with heat and 1 hr without. Used Roots of Nature Shea Butter Green Tea Reconstructor. I like this reconstructor quite a bit. I am very happy with my hair right not at a little past 5 months post.


 Good for you!  How long you streching your relaxer?


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2009)

Kellum said:


> I haven't checked in a while. I was sick and then got a little lazy. Any how I DC'd on dry hair with Keraphix, Back to Basics Honey Hydrating, and Salon Care Honey Almond. I rinsed in the morning and then put FSP on my hair, rinsed, applied leave ins, and sealed.
> 
> I did have a lot of shedding but I guess it was okay since I haven't really combed through my hair in more than a week. The FSP really helped to make detangling a breeze.


 I know I don't comb everyday either and It seems like a lot of hair but I look at it like you.  1 week worth of hair.  What is FSP?


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2009)

xstacy2 said:


> Do they have some kind of spray protien . I know Sta Sof Fro is one , but are there others.


 aphoghee green tea is a protein spray


----------



## mkd (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi, I know this thread is well established with a lot of pages.  But is it too late for me join?  I have discovered that my hair loves protein.  I have been using an egg mixed with conditioner once a week and just purchased and used the aphogee 2 min for the first time this week.  I have also been using the aphogee leave in and green tea spray after co washing.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 11, 2009)

mkd said:


> Hi, I know this thread is well established with a lot of pages. But is it too late for me join? I have discovered that my hair loves protein. I have been using an egg mixed with conditioner once a week and just purchased and used the aphogee 2 min for the first time this week. I have also been using the aphogee leave in and green tea spray after co washing.


 Yes you can join!  Welcome to the challenge.  Glad to hear you discovered your hair loves protein.  You have good products.  Check in on wash days and rate your hair and the products you used.  We all here have common goals to grow long and strong hair.  Any questions we here to help find answers


----------



## Kellum (Jun 11, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I know I don't comb everyday either and It seems like a lot of hair but I look at it like you. 1 week worth of hair. What is FSP?


 
FSP is French Stabilizer Plus. I use it during relaxing after I rinse out the reconstructor, and before I neturalize. 
I have been using it kind of like Porisity control. I use it after I DC and then rinse. My hair feels great.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 11, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Good for you! How long you streching your relaxer?


 
6 months.  I will relax on July 1.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 13, 2009)

Just checking in.  I have been trying homemade protein treatments with variable success.  Mostly I don't like how thin nd runny they have been.  My hair definitely appreciates me applying them despite the mess so I continue to do it.  Tomorrow I'm going to do a yogurt, honey, egg, amino acids treatment or a yogurt, baking soda, amino acids treatment.  Depends on how things start looking as I get the mixing.  Once I use up my free yoghurt (I got it from a health food store since it expired) I'll start using my Joico K-pak again or mixing other protein treatments with my DC.  

I tried the Shescentit Fortifying Mask the other day and I like it but didn't realize it was balanced and didn't require a moisture DC after.  I  liked it but prefer pure protein treatments that I can follow up with a moisture DC.  Since my hair needs a little extra protein from time to time.


----------



## Solitude (Jun 13, 2009)

As much as I love protein, I think I've been overdoing it. I have had to flat iron a couple of times, so I was using Aphogee moisture shampoo, the 2-min, and the pro vitamin leave-in. Basically, I am traveling so I didn't have all of my products with me. Well, not following with a moisturizing DC and a good leave-in like I usually do, together with being in a dry climate, my hair is _very _dry. Even moisturizing wasn't helping. I realized I cannot skip my moisture on wash day. 

I'm going to clarify (for the first time!) & do a good DC steam treatment, and follow with LTR leave-in & see how that goes! I'm also going to lay off the heat for the summer. 

Remember, ladies! Balance, balance, balance!


----------



## kinkycotton (Jun 14, 2009)

Just checking in;
Protein treatment; Lustrasilk Cholesterol enriched with carrot oil and egg yolks. Sample pack Via Natural Reparative Strengthening Creme on my scalp.  I scored a 7 because i'm still seeing breakage but I'm thinking it's not suppose to be immediate results. It felt ok on my strands.



Moisturizing DC Treatment; Biologic hydrating conditioner with coconut oil overnight- scored a 10+++ I'm gonna have to buy the bigger jar cause my hair  this stuff!!!

Now gonna make a conditioning gel reciepe from youtube. I want to do more wash n goes but the gel and condish wash only method leaves my hair so hard.


----------



## kinkycotton (Jun 14, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Sorry to hear you having problems.  I would def get a reconstructor and then go with the light protein later.  Maybe you out of balance cause you using to much moisture.  I was doing the protein moisture thing but my hair was so damaged the moisture was to much.  I did the protein to rebuild then started using moisture but not that much.  It seemed my hair was strong and feeling good with protein then I used moisture DC and that canceled out the protein.  I was back to square one.  hope I'm explaining it right



Thanks Patricia!!  I'm thinking about this; 
1)On weekly wash day do a protein treatment and  following up with a moisturizing treatment. 
2)Middle of the week do a oil treatment
3)Co wash 1x a week since I'm starting to  workout 5x a week. (same day as a oil treatment

How does that sound??


----------



## Patricia (Jun 15, 2009)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just checking in. I have been trying homemade protein treatments with variable success. Mostly I don't like how thin nd runny they have been. My hair definitely appreciates me applying them despite the mess so I continue to do it. Tomorrow I'm going to do a yogurt, honey, egg, amino acids treatment or a yogurt, baking soda, amino acids treatment. Depends on how things start looking as I get the mixing. Once I use up my free yoghurt (I got it from a health food store since it expired) I'll start using my Joico K-pak again or mixing other protein treatments with my DC.
> 
> I tried the Shescentit Fortifying Mask the other day and I like it but didn't realize it was balanced and didn't require a moisture DC after. I liked it but prefer pure protein treatments that I can follow up with a moisture DC. Since my hair needs a little extra protein from time to time.


Sounds like you got it under control.  your mixes sound very healing for the hair


----------



## Patricia (Jun 15, 2009)

kinkycotton said:


> Just checking in;
> Protein treatment; Lustrasilk Cholesterol enriched with carrot oil and egg yolks. Sample pack Via Natural Reparative Strengthening Creme on my scalp. I scored a 7 because i'm still seeing breakage but I'm thinking it's not suppose to be immediate results. It felt ok on my strands.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes maam listen to what your hair likes!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2009)

Steamed with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream for 1 hour


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 16, 2009)

Deep conditioned yesterday with moisturizing conditioner/egg with pc and did a quick cw with white rain/quantum conditioner.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 16, 2009)

Checkin' in - washed hair with Therappe - followed up with Ultra Sheen Duo Tex - then used Kenra MC - rinsed and used Kerastase leave in....haven't used the USDT in awhile and feels much different than before - it felt good a few months ago but it feels divine now...I normally use it at relaxer time - may have to throw it back in tha' rotation


----------



## mkd (Jun 17, 2009)

I used Aphogee 2 min on dry hair for 15 minutes, CW with Aussie Moist and then DC with shescenit it banana brulee.  I have so few hairs in my comb after I rinsed!  I can't believe I slept on protein for so long.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 17, 2009)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 17, 2009)

Deep conditioning now(overnight) with protein/moisturizing conditioner and will do a quick cw after my workout in the morning.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 22, 2009)

Checking in ladies,

I deep conditioned my hair yesterday with a moisturizing conditioner/1 egg/pc/oil for an hour and did a quick cw/rinse out co after wards. I definitely achieved a 10 with mix. My plan is to use this week for one of my three deep conditioner sessions and have the other two be moisturizing dc only.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in ladies,
> 
> I deep conditioned my hair yesterday with a moisturizing conditioner/1 egg/pc/oil for an hour and did a quick cw/rinse out co after wards. I definitely achieved a 10 with mix. My plan is to use this week for one of my three deep conditioner sessions and have the other two be moisturizing dc only.


 a 10 is a good thing!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm 1 week early on my relaxer,  sitting with condish now


----------



## Kellum (Jun 24, 2009)

Checking in:

I've been kind of lazy with my hair. I had a lot going on. I clarified and then did an Emergence treatment. I let it dry until hard and then DC'd with Back to Basics Honey Hydrating and Salon Care Honey Almond. I rinsed, applied my leave ins. My hair felt like butter. Definitely a 10.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 26, 2009)

Did a protein tx on Monday using Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System.  Cowashed today with AOGPB.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 26, 2009)

Just checkin' in - washed with Kenra MS, followed up with Aphogee 2 minute for about 5minutes - then used Kerastase Leave In - Definitely a 10!!!


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 27, 2009)

Did an egg protein treatment today. I mixed 2 eggs with one of my conditioners and applied the mixture to my hair from root to tip. Covered with a plastic cap, left it on for about 20 minutes, rinsed. I then poured diluted moisturising conditioner over my hair, did a final tepid rinse, applied my moisturiser and let air dry. It's still drying....slowly.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 27, 2009)

Deep conditioning now(moisture/protein conditioner mix....trying to use up a lot of conditioners I purchased last summer) and will do a quick rinse out conditioner once in the shower.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2009)

Cowashed with Suave Humectant then using Surge 14 on my scalp and braids.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, I haven't checked in here for a minute. The only thing I have been doing really is spraying my hair with my Infusium 23 mixed in with my braid spray for protein. I am only washing/DCing my extension braids every 2 weeks this time because I want them to look great for a longer time this go round.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2009)

Kellum said:


> Checking in:
> 
> I've been kind of lazy with my hair. I had a lot going on. I clarified and then did an Emergence treatment. I let it dry until hard and then DC'd with Back to Basics Honey Hydrating and Salon Care Honey Almond. I rinsed, applied my leave ins. My hair felt like butter. Definitely a 10.


Your hair looks amazing in your avi


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did a protein tx on Monday using Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System. Cowashed today with AOGPB.


Heard good things about the recovery system


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin' in - washed with Kenra MS, followed up with Aphogee 2 minute for about 5minutes - then used Kerastase Leave In - Definitely a 10!!!


 Sounds like you aced this hair thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> Did an egg protein treatment today. I mixed 2 eggs with one of my conditioners and applied the mixture to my hair from root to tip. Covered with a plastic cap, left it on for about 20 minutes, rinsed. I then poured diluted moisturising conditioner over my hair, did a final tepid rinse, applied my moisturiser and let air dry. It's still drying....slowly.


Eggs make great protein treatments!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Deep conditioning now(moisture/protein conditioner mix....trying to use up a lot of conditioners I purchased last summer) and will do a quick rinse out conditioner once in the shower.


 I heard ya!  Don't want them to go to waste


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Cowashed with Suave Humectant then using Surge 14 on my scalp and braids.


 I still have some surge too!  I need to quit playing and use it.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow, I haven't checked in here for a minute. The only thing I have been doing really is spraying my hair with my Infusium 23 mixed in with my braid spray for protein. I am only washing/DCing my extension braids every 2 weeks this time because I want them to look great for a longer time this go round.


 Thats a good thing!  You giving your hair a break.  My hair thin out when I wear braids.  I love braids but can't wear them


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Thats a good thing! You giving your hair a break. My hair thin out when I wear braids. I love braids but can't wear them


 
That's amazing, mine actually thicken with braids and cornrows. I think I'll pick up on applying my MN mix through them as of next week again.


----------



## bludawnn28 (Jun 28, 2009)

i think i need more protein in my regimen...i thought the aussie reconstructor was one but i think i need something heavier.
i'm going to get a retouch this week and then afterwards start a new regimen with more protein...ive bought ors hair mayo, aphogee 2 min and ao gbp but i dont really know what to use and when. i plan on rollersetting for the next couple of months and washing/dc'ing once a week and maybe a cowash in between if my hair doesnt hold up...do i just alternate my type of dc each week or use protein every other week and follow by moisture? i'd appreciate any input. thanks a lot!!

eta: my other conditioners are ao hsr, aussie moist, v05, aussie deeep 3 min moisture miracle and some mizani moisturefuse that im trying to decide to replace or not


----------



## Aggie (Jun 28, 2009)

lashley02 said:


> i think i need more protein in my regimen...i thought *the aussie reconstructor* was one but i think i need something heavier.
> i'm going to get a retouch this week and then afterwards start a new regimen with more protein...ive bought ors hair mayo, *aphogee 2 min and ao gbp* but i dont really know what to use and when. i plan on rollersetting for the next couple of months and washing/dc'ing once a week and maybe a cowash in between if my hair doesnt hold up...do i just alternate my type of dc each week or use protein every other week and follow by moisture? i'd appreciate any input. thanks a lot!!
> 
> eta: my other conditioners are ao hsr, aussie moist, v05, aussie deeep 3 min moisture miracle and some mizani moisturefuse that im trying to decide to replace or not


 
Well all the protein treatments you listed here are mild and you can alternate them if you like week for week adn follow up with a moisturizing DC each time to prevent the feeling of protein overload in your hair. If you need something stronger, try putting an egg in with your DC, no heat though or you'll have cooked eggs on your head. You may also try Dudley's Cream Protein (moderate strength protein - use every 2 weeks or so) or Dudley's DRC28 Treatment. The DRC28 can only be used every 6-8 weeks because it is very strong. Be careful with that one. many ladies also report great results with Nexxus Emergencee which can also be used weekly. 

If you can't get these, try the Joico kpak reconstructor line.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just checkin' in....Washed with Jonathan Ionic Balance - followed up with Emergencee - rinsed and then followed up with MOP Extreme Moisture - still a 10....


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did a protein dc with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream. Steamed with it for an hour.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 30, 2009)

dcw this morning while working out w/protein & moisture conditioner mix and did a quick rinse out in the shower.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did a protien treatment 2 weeks ago so far so good.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 4, 2009)

Just finished the ApHogee 2 step treatment. Currently under dryer steaming for 30 with mix of Ion Extreme Moisture, David Babaii Wild Aid Hydrating Conditioner, and JBCO.  My hair already feels softer and STRONG , gonna rinse, acv rinse, and twist.  I know naturals aren't supposed to need as much protein, but my hair genuinely LOVES this treatment!  A 10++++++ in my book.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 4, 2009)

Still using Surge 14 on my scalp daily while wearing braids.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 4, 2009)

pre-pooing/dc now with Quantum moisturizing co and 1 whole egg for 30 min. I plan on shampooing this out while in the shower and doing a quick cw.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 5, 2009)

Did a DC on dry hair with a combo of AO GPB/HSR and K-Pak Leave In for fine hair - let it dry overnight (last night) rinsed shampooed with Jonathan Ionic Balance and followed up Kenra MC rinsed and used Kerastase Leave in...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

lashley02 said:


> i think i need more protein in my regimen...i thought the aussie reconstructor was one but i think i need something heavier.
> i'm going to get a retouch this week and then afterwards start a new regimen with more protein...ive bought ors hair mayo, aphogee 2 min and ao gbp but i dont really know what to use and when. i plan on rollersetting for the next couple of months and washing/dc'ing once a week and maybe a cowash in between if my hair doesnt hold up...do i just alternate my type of dc each week or use protein every other week and follow by moisture? i'd appreciate any input. thanks a lot!!
> 
> eta: my other conditioners are ao hsr, aussie moist, v05, aussie deeep 3 min moisture miracle and some mizani moisturefuse that im trying to decide to replace or not


Wow I missed this post.  I personally use protein every week.  It may not be a strong strong protein but its keeping my hair healthy.  Aphogee has a 2 step that is stronger protein than the 2 minute.  The 2 min can be used weekly if your hair loves protein like mine. I been having good results with hot oil treaments too!  Good advise from Aggie the joico k pac line is good.  Be sure to let us know how your treatment went and what products you used


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just checkin' in....Washed with Jonathan Ionic Balance - followed up with Emergencee - rinsed and then followed up with MOP Extreme Moisture - still a 10....


 I heard ya girlfriend I'm loving my hair right now too!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did a protein dc with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream. Steamed with it for an hour.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> dcw this morning while working out w/protein & moisture conditioner mix and did a quick rinse out in the shower.


 Good to hear its working


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Did a protien treatment 2 weeks ago so far so good.


 Keep up the good work


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

Ronnieaj said:


> Just finished the ApHogee 2 step treatment. Currently under dryer steaming for 30 with mix of Ion Extreme Moisture, David Babaii Wild Aid Hydrating Conditioner, and JBCO. My hair already feels softer and STRONG , gonna rinse, acv rinse, and twist. I know naturals aren't supposed to need as much protein, but my hair genuinely LOVES this treatment! A 10++++++ in my book.


Always happy to hear hair at its best!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Still using Surge 14 on my scalp daily while wearing braids.


 You will def see some results giving your hair a break in braids and using surge


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Did a DC on dry hair with a combo of AO GPB/HSR and K-Pak Leave In for fine hair - let it dry overnight (last night) rinsed shampooed with Jonathan Ionic Balance and followed up Kenra MC rinsed and used Kerastase Leave in...


I haven't did an overnight treatment yet!  Not with conditioners only oils.  I know I tried it back when I messed up my hair but not since I got it back on track.  I'm scared I will have a setback.  Glad you taking advantage of all the good conditioning options!


----------



## Kellum (Jul 5, 2009)

Checking in: I did my ayurveda regimen. Then DC'd with Megatek, Keraphix, Back to Basics Honey Hydrating and Salon Care Hony Almond for 40 mins with my heat cap. I applied FSP after the DC and then rinsed. My hair came out feeling like butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 5, 2009)

Checking in. I made a wonderful ayurvedic tea rinse today to spray over my extension braided hair. 
It consisted of my fenugreek tea rinse (20oz) as a base (in my fotki) and I added that to a mixture of powders ie:

1 Tbs each of brahmi, kalpi tone, amla, shikakai powders.
I also added 3 Tbs of some old henna I have and don't have the heart to throw it away. It has lost it's ability to deposit as much color on my hair as I like so I am using it for conditioning and strengthening purposes only by adding it to my ayurvedic tea rinses. I let it steep for about 2 hours then strained it.

I then added a few drops of rosemary, peppermint, and lavender essential oils and put it in two spritzer bottles, then sprayed my pre-oiled, scritched scalp and hair with it. This is my current strengthener. So far I really love it.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 7, 2009)

Dc'dw overnight with moisture/protein(light/mild) conditioner mix & oil.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 7, 2009)

Patricia said:


> I haven't did an overnight treatment yet!  Not with conditioners only oils.  I know I tried it back when I messed up my hair but not since I got it back on track.  I'm scared I will have a setback.  Glad you taking advantage of all the good conditioning options!



Trish and Friends  - check out this link (if you haven't seen it already)...http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=35278

I plan on doing this particular option once a week until the end of the year  - I am already doing the every other day condish challenge - there are other options in the above link...

_*1. Wash your hair with the clarifying shampoo and towel dry.
2. Mix the creamy protein treatment with the creamy moisturizing conditioner in your palm and apply all over. Put on a shower cap and leave on for 30 minutes. (You can also apply hot wet towels or a hair dryer to use heat)
3. Remove shower cap- do not rinse. Apply spray on moisturizer all over. Blow dry hair until mostly dry. 
4. Rinse
5. Towel dry hair again and apply the final protein treatment. Leave this is your hair overnight. 
6. The next day, shampoo and condition as normal.

She says to do this twice a week for 2 weeks and you’re hair will be fixed. She also advises against only using moisturizing or softening products on hair that is spongy and severely damaged. Use them in conjunction with protein treatments. *_ (copied verbatim) 

*I will be tweaking it a bit but this will also give me a chance to use up alot of my old condishes* 
*i.e.** instead of blow drying - sitting under the dryer, may just put a moisturizing condish instead of spraying a moisturizing condish. - for Line item 6 - I will be using a moisturizing shampoo and condish ...

Sorry So Long!!!*


----------



## bludawnn28 (Jul 7, 2009)

so i relaxed last monday and on sunday i did my protein treatment...i used ao gbp for 20 min with heat but my mom called and i think it was on my hair for 40 min total. i followed up with ao hsr for 40 min with heat then roux porosity control for 1-2 min.  my hair didnt feel anything special afterwards. i rollerset (with lacio lacio) and then pincurled it. yesterday when i went to moisturize my hair (with he ltr leave in) there were tons of broken hairs in the sink...im not really sure what i should do now...maybe i need more moisturizing products.......


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2009)

I am using my ayurveda spritzer on my braided hair and scalp daily as my new strenghtener.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 7, 2009)

i havent posted in this thread in a while but i have still been doing light treatments with joico DPR, AO GPB and ors mayo. my hair feels amazing.
today i co washed with silk element olive oil conditioner and i didnt realize how much protein this stuff has in it. my hair feel so strong yet soft and moisturized right now.
since i have been natual (3 months last week) i havent done any hard core treatments. but my hair still feels strong.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 11, 2009)

dcw now with HE/DT conditioner, egg, and oil without heat for an hour or two.


----------



## Kellum (Jul 13, 2009)

I did my entire regimen early this morning and DC'd with MT, Keraphix, Back to Basic Honey Hydrating, Salon Care Honey Almond, and Aura Rosemary Mint Conditioner.  I used to do my protein DC first and then follow up with moisture. Now I just do it all at once. It seems to be working just fine plus it cuts down on time. My hair felt great as always.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2009)

Checking in: Sttill spraying my hair with my ayurveda sptritzer.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been adding protein (MT or Joico Kpak) to my DC.  I've been a little nervous to do a full protein treatment on my natural hair though it never seemed to mind before.  I think I'll do a Joico treatment sunday since I'm going to flat twist my hair for the next week and wearing a wash n go and I'll need the protein to lock in the moisture.  Hope to get back to doing homemade protein treatments next month.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay my extension braids are finally out and I did an overnight henna treatment on Monday night, washed out on Tuesday morning followed by deep conditioning with a mix of Jason Naturals Jojoba Conditioner and Joico Color Endure Conditioner. They both have a balance of protein and moisture and left my hair feeling soft soft and strong all at the same time. 

I am so happy that I made the decision to start using more Joico hair care products in my regimen. I  love how my hair has this super shine to it now even though I am 26 weeks post my last relaxer today, yay! Today I used my beer shampoo I made yesterday on my hair and I love love love how my hair feels after  using it. I have Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner on it now and will leave it in as a leave in as well.

*My Beer Shampoo:*

3oz peppermint Castile Soap - none sulfate/natural
1.5oz vegetable glycerine - humectant/moisturizing
3oz of reduced beer (boiled 20 oz can of Busch beer to about 3oz - should have been boiled to about 4oz) allow to cool and add to remaning ingredients. Beer for shine, bounce, body and volumizing.
2oz of black tea (cooled) Acts like a tanin/strengthener
A few drops each of rosemary and lavender essential oils - for stimulation/circulation.

*Mix all ingredients together. Yum yum*.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello, It seems like I'm joining every challenge -- do all Newbies do this?  Anyway, I believe my hair likes protien, so I'd like to join this challenge.  I'll be using Aphogee 2min weekly to start.  I'll also be using Salerm 21 and Infusium 23 leave-ins every other day.  
Thanks.

ETA: I'm also using MegaTek


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dc'd with steam and Green Tea Shea Butter Reconstructing Deep Treatment on Wednesday.  I bought quite a few Mill Creek protein condishes recently that I will use for cowashes.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 18, 2009)

Checking in ladies.....dc for 1 hr 30 min with moisturizing conditioner, egg, and oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 18, 2009)

Pooed today with Njoi Creations herbal poo bar.  Did Emergencee treatment, followed with Shescentit Super Soft Honey Conditioning Rinse.

Still doing Aphogee every six weeks, followed by Emergencee every other week between treatments.  I know it sounds ultra-weird for a natural, but I had literally ZERO breakage today, and this has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

I am applying a henna treatment to my hair and maybe use some MT and CON reconstructor as my strengthening treatments today. Don't know what I will be using as DC treatment yet though.


----------



## joyandfaith (Jul 19, 2009)

Ladies, I need an intervention. I've fallen off the wagon. I haven't been doing my Protein or any type of DC's lately  I haven't been sleeping with a scarf on either.  Now I know I would be too through if my progress starting reversing itself.  I need to get back on it!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I am applying a henna treatment to my hair and maybe use some MT and CON reconstructor as my strengthening treatments today. Don't know what I will be using as DC treatment yet though.


 
*Update:*

I henna'ed my hair today for conditioning and strengthening only - not for color. I cowashed it out with David Babaii Amplifying Conditioner and v05 Sun Kissed Rasberry Conditioner. I followed it up with a 5 minute protein treatment of an egg, evoo, MT, CON Reconstructor and honey. I am now DCing with Jason Naturals Biotin Conditioner and Joico Color Endure Conditioner and some hot evoo. I think I am going to leave it in overnight and wash it out in the morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

joyandfaith said:


> Ladies, I need an intervention. I've fallen off the wagon. I haven't been doing my Protein or any type of DC's lately  I haven't been sleeping with a scarf on either.  Now I know I would be too through if my progress starting reversing itself. I need to get back on it!


 
Well jaf, the good thing is, you are up and moving again and that's what matters. Just stay on course honey, we will support you.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 19, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Hello, It seems like I'm joining every challenge -- do all Newbies do this? Anyway, I believe my hair likes protien, so I'd like to join this challenge. I'll be using Aphogee 2min weekly to start. I'll also be using Salerm 21 and Infusium 23 leave-ins every other day.
> Thanks.
> 
> ETA: I'm also using MegaTek


 No problem, Love to have you here.  Keep us posted on how your regimen is working


----------



## Patricia (Jul 19, 2009)

Ladies I've been on a little break.  Thanks for staying on top of the good conditioning practices.  I've been on track with my conditioning.  Loving my hair too!  I'm thinking about not using direct heat until XMAS!  I should be midback by then.  Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2009)

Still using Surge 14 and Worlds of Curls moisturizer.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 19, 2009)

Just checkin' in...did a dc on dry hair (overnight) with a combo of AO GPB/HSR ...shampooed next morning and followed up with Aphogee 2 minute


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 19, 2009)

Is anyone using protein and henna together in their regimen. For example henna one week protein the next...or maybe both on the same wash day.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Is anyone using protein and henna together in their regimen. For example henna one week protein the next...or maybe both on the same wash day.


 
I am. I henna'ed my hair today and immediately after co-washing it out, I added some CON Reconstructor mixed with MT and an egg, evoo and honey for 5 minutes. Now I am doing an overnight DC with Jason Naturals Biotin Conditioner mixed with Joico Color Endure Conditioner and some hot evoo. 

My hair felt super strong and the egg made my hair a little hard, but I wanted it in there. I should have only used the egg yolk for this session. Now as soon as that hot evoo touched my 6 months of new growth, it turned to mush - nice and soft again. I love it! 

FYI, I almost always follow up a henna treatment with some kind of mild protein treatment, like CON Reconstructor, Aphogee 2 minute reconstr, Duo Tek, AO GPB, or even Mega Tek/OCT but I always do just a 5 minute treatment and DC overnight with something super moisuturizing.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh no, there's nothing wrong with the brand. Joico is an awesome product, however I see your dilemma here. You have been using too much protein and not enough moisture at all. This is a . What I would suggest is that you follow up every single protein treatment with a moisturizing deep conditioner fro about 30 minutes with heat if you can.
> 
> Also do not put the conditioners on your scalp but your hair only, if you do put them on your scalp, it would cause itching. Only shampoo goes on the scalp, okay honey?
> 
> First things first though, clarify your hair to remove any build up you might have, and only give yourself a moisturizing deep conditioner for a couple of weeks, no protein until you get the elasticity back in your hair. You *can not* *use only* protein poos and conditioners - you're setting yourself up for failure. You have to have a lot of moisture too. Do you moisturize your hair between washes with a water-based moisturizer? This is also a critical step with our hair.



Hi Aggie, I'm making my way through this entire thread- I think I'm on page 6 or 7 now and have a long way to go so bare with me if this has been covered. 

 I just started using Megatek and the instructions in that thread said to put it on the scalp, but you said only shampoo should go on the scalp. Do you recommend using MT on the length of the hair instead of my scalp?  If so, will it still help w growth?

Also, you recommended a water based moisturizer. I've been using Hawaiian Silky 14n1 for a few weeks and I think it's been drying my hair out. Could it have been something other than the fact that it's a water based moisturizer? How do you know if you should use a water vs non water based moisturizer?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 20, 2009)

i have still been doing protein treatments at least once a week. i meant to co wash today with AOGPB but i needed to shampoo because the front of my hair keeps getting flakes for some reason. so tomorrow i will co wash with it. 
when i tell you that gpb is one of my fav conditioners it is no exageration. not only does it give me a boost of protein but it also defines my curls like no other.


----------



## Kellum (Jul 20, 2009)

I did my entire ayurveda regimen last night and then DC'd with MT, Keraphix, Back to Basics Honey Hydrating, and Salon Care Honey Almond all mixed together for 40 min with my heating cap. My hair came out feel great as usual.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Hi Aggie, I'm making my way through this entire thread- I think I'm on page 6 or 7 now and have a long way to go so bare with me if this has been covered.
> 
> I just started using Megatek and the instructions in that thread said to put it on the scalp, but you said only shampoo should go on the scalp. Do you recommend using MT on the length of the hair instead of my scalp? If so, will it still help w growth?
> *You know many ladies were using MT on the scalp and the problem with that is that it was causing a tremendous amount of shedding so I would suggest using it on the hair only. I learned this the hard way. If you must, use a protein shampoo on your scalp intermittently with a moisturizing/hydrating shampoo. David Babaii has a great hydrating poo you can find at Sally's and it's sulfates free, which makes it doubly good for your hair. Your hair will grow no matter what but what will stimulate it further are scalp massages. If you want extra stimulation, add a few drops of essential oils of rosemary, or lavender, thyme or even cedarwood oil to your conditioners and shampoos.*
> ...


 
*Hope this helps a little*


----------



## panamoni (Jul 21, 2009)

Aggie said:


> *Hope this helps a little*


 Thanks.  I actually do have Salerm 21, and it's the best leave-in for me ever -- I use that and Infusium 23.  When my hair dries with these, it feels great.  I do use shampoo once a week, but I joined the DC every other day challenge, so I hadn't been using shampoo for the in between DCs.  Maybe I will now that I know I need to wash the Salerm out w/ shampoo often. 

I was wondering more about a daily moisturizer.  I will try the Joico K-pak reconstructor that you referenced and will make that spritz and see how those two work.  I take it using the Salerm as a leave in and daily moisturizer might cause build up.  

I haven't yet officially purchased a protein conditioner (except for MT and the Aphogee 2 step which I can't do often), ETA: because I havent figured out which one to buy (Aphogee 2min, Joico, Nexus, etc.), so my only regular sources of protein are my Salerm and Infusium leave-ins (and the MT on my scalp) -- I've always had shedding so it doesn't bother me --I think it's actually lessened --hopefully because I've been using AE Cren, AE Garlic Condish, and eating fresh garlic whenever I can.  I'll get an essential oil for scalp stimulation.  When you say my hair will grow no matter what, do you not think that the MT has any added benefits?  
Hope I'm not asking too many questions.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 21, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Thanks. I actually do have Salerm 21, and it's the best leave-in for me ever -- I use that and Infusium 23. When my hair dries with these, it feels great. I do use shampoo once a week, but I joined the DC every other day challenge, so I hadn't been using shampoo for the in between DCs. Maybe I will now that I know I need to wash the Salerm out w/ shampoo often.
> *All the DCing every other day can also cause buildup if you are using conditioners that are cone -ladened.*
> 
> I was wondering more about a daily moisturizer. I will try the Joico K-pak reconstructor that you referenced and will make that spritz and see how those two work. I take it using the Salerm as a leave in and daily moisturizer might cause build up. *Yes it will.*
> ...


 
No problem - my answers are in bold print.


----------



## baddison (Jul 21, 2009)

charmtreese said:


> Is anyone using protein and henna together in their regimen. For example henna one week protein the next...or maybe both on the same wash day.


 

I am!

I henna religiously 2x's per month.....every 2nd and 4th Friday.  But that does not stop my "Every-Wednesday-is-Protein-Day" regimen.  I use mild proteins only.  My relaxed hair loves protein to keep it stong


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 21, 2009)

prepoo/dc/cw for 2.5 hrs. with moisturizing & mild protein conditioner. I definitely made a 10....getting ready to baggy now and head to bed. have a great night ladies.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 25, 2009)

prepoo/dc/cw for 1.5 hrs. with moisturizing conditioner, egg, and 1 tbsp. oil. 

 Will shampoo and do a quick cw in the shower.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just checkin' in...did a MT prepoo mixed with a moisturizing condish ...left in overnight - rinsed this morning washed with Kenra MS and used Kenra MC....


----------



## Ronnieaj (Jul 25, 2009)

DC'd today with mix of Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment, CON Reconstructing Conditioner, Bragg's Amino Acids, JBCO, and avocado oil.  Left on for hour without heat (mom called), then 10 min with heat.  Should have processed under heat longer, but hair still feels good.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been using ayurveda powders and henna as my strengthening treatment for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 27, 2009)

This weekend, I failed at all my challenges, including this one...
This week, I will either purchase a protein DC (Aphogee 2min or Joico K-Pak) or will use Megatek on the length of my hair at least once.


----------



## poookie (Jul 27, 2009)

i did a hardcore aphogee treatment 4 days ago, but i want more protein!!!  i love the superstrong feeling my hair gets when it's been drenched in protein.  thinking of DCing with an egg & aveda damage remedy later this evening


----------



## poookie (Jul 27, 2009)

oops, didn't realize this was a challenge:  count me in!!!


----------



## panamoni (Jul 28, 2009)

So, I finally conditioned with Aphogee 2min.   I clarified with Avalon Organics Lemon shampp and then did the Aphogee 2min, followed by an ACV rinse.  My hair was definitely not feeling good and was still tangled, but it was strong.  Didn't have much time afterward, so I put in a lot of moisturizing leave-ins, and put in a bun.  As it dries, it's feeling much softer now.  Because of that, I'll give it a 6.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2009)

Just checking in ladies.....prepooing/dcing now for 1-3 hrs. with mild protein conditioner & oil. 

 Will shampoo and do a quick cw/acv rinse in the shower.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey yawl good to hear we are on track and at least still trying to learn what our hair likes.  What length do you see yourself at in dec 2009?


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 28, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl good to hear we are on track and at least still trying to learn what our hair likes.  What length do you see yourself at in dec 2009?


Hey there love,
I hope everything is going great on your end....hair wise and all. Hopefully, I will be neck length by Dec 2009.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl good to hear we are on track and at least still trying to learn what our hair likes. What length do you see yourself at in dec 2009?


 I plan to be APL in December!  Can't wait!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey yawl good to hear we are on track and at least still trying to learn what our hair likes.  What length do you see yourself at in dec 2009?



I would love to be at your length...


----------



## HERicane10 (Jul 29, 2009)

APL (again ) fo sho!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

I hope to be APL in December.

Today I will be doing a protein treatment with Hairveda's Methi Sativa Recovery System.


----------



## panamoni (Jul 29, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I hope to be APL in December.
> 
> Today I will be doing a protein treatment with Hairveda's *Methi Sativa Recovery System*.


 
Do you like their protein system?  Looks interesting.  I like the other products I've gotten from them - whipped cream, almond glaze, sitrinillah dc...


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 29, 2009)

panamoni said:


> Do you like their protein system? Looks interesting. I like the other products I've gotten from them - whipped cream, almond glaze, ditrinillah dc...


 
Yes.  Step 1 is a bit messy and the smell is .  Step 2 smells .  My hair is strong with amazing slip afterwards.  I tend to have hand in hair syndrome after this treatment.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jul 29, 2009)

*has anyone used ion reconstructive treatment with good results?*​


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 31, 2009)

DC on dry hair overnight with AO HSR - rinsed this morning shampooed with MOC C-Hydrating and followed up with Kenra MC...haven't done a straight moisture only treatment in a while...feels great!


----------



## Solitude (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay, so I've been focusing more on moisture, but I tried Aveda Damage Remedy - loved it, but so pricey!

I still use my CSI and my Aphogee 2 min


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't been in this thread in a while b/c I've been in braids.

I took all of my braids out on Tuesday & detangled w/ the Jane Carter Leave-In.  I had planned on using Joico K-Pak Reconstruct b/c I thought I had overmoisturized (my hair felt limp on the sides & in the back), but it didn't feel bad when I took all of my hair out.

On Wednesday, I clarified w/ V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze Clarifying Poo.  Then I applied Aphogee 2-min & sat under my heating cap for 15 mins. under high heat.  Then I rinsed it out and did an ACV rinse.  Then I sectioned my hair & sprayed a mixture of water, coconut and castor oils, and honey on each section.  Then I sealed w/ KBB Hair Oil & twisted.  

I didn't follow up w/ the KBB deep condish like I usually do, and now I'm wondering if I did the right thing.  My hair feels soft, but not as soft as it usually does.  I'll see how it goes when I take it down tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2009)

The only thing protein I used on my hair today is Joico k-pak Reconstructing Shampoo and I followed it up with some Joico Color Endure Conditioner which of course is still in my hair. I am leaving it until tomorrow.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2009)

Checking in ladies.....dcw now for without heat for an hour or two w/moisturizing conditioner, egg, and oil.


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 3, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Did a protein tx with Komazacare's Hair Strengthener. I love the simplicity of it. Spray on, sit under dryer for 10 minutes, then wash out. Result--strong ,yet soft hair using a natural product.


 
Can i ask where you got this?
I'm loving the ingredients


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 3, 2009)

Did my Emergencee treatment on Saturday.  Followed that with AO Rose Masqueta mixed with Brahmi Amla Oil and JBCO.   Hair feels strong and soft.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2009)

I am using my ayurveda spritzer on my cornrows as my strengthener again.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> Can i ask where you got this?
> I'm loving the ingredients


 
Here is the link:
http://www.komazacare.com/haircare.html


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Cowashed with Hairveda's Moist PRO


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2009)

I will be washing my hair with my tea but adding some of my homemade beer shampoo to it for a good cleaning of my hair and scalp. I will follow it up with a little bit of Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment and DCinf with AO HSR this morning.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 5, 2009)

dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing/mild protein conditioner and oil for 3 hrs. without heat.


----------



## tgrowe (Aug 5, 2009)

I relaxed today and DC with Aphogee Keratin Two Minute Reconstructor after neutralizing. Just bought a small bottle of Aphogee Two Step and will start using it every six weeks since I had a lot of breakage during my 11 week stretch.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2009)

Steaming with BPT Wheat Conditioning Cream as I type.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 5, 2009)

In order to keep up with my protein usage, I added some aloe vera gel to my MN mix and I just used it on my scalp tonight and a few nights ago as well. It is the only protein I have in my MN and I use a lot of other moisturizers in it as well so the moisture part is covered. Tomorrow morning, I may spray some Aphogee green tea restructerizer on my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 6, 2009)

I DCW'd a few minutes ago with a some AO GPB conditioner mixed with my ayurveda rinse. My hair feels so soft right now too.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 6, 2009)

Haven't done a protein treatment since last Tuesday...I'm having a lot of trouble "listening" to my hair to figure out what it needs (I've read the articles, Sistaslick, etc., I just can't quite match my symptoms).  There has been some breakage (breakage, not shedding...there's shedding too, but I'm ok with it), and I have been using lots of moisture and a fair amount of protein leave-ins.  Anyway, I'm going to use the Aphogee 2min again tomorrow.  We'll see.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 6, 2009)

A few days ago,  I posted about how I didn't follow up w/ KBB Deep Condish after using Aphogee 2-min, and how my hair felt soft but not as soft as it usually feels.

I'm happy to report that it's working out really well.  I have even less breakage, which is surprising b/c I thought that my hair would need more moisture than Aphogee 2-min. after clarifying.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 8, 2009)

Checking in: 

I'm washing my hair with some of my ayurveda tea rinse mixed with my homemade beer shampoo and a little bit of David Babaii Hydrating Shampoo. This mixture makes my hair feel so full and luscious. 

I will be DCing this morning with a 1oz pack eack of Roux Moisture Recovery Professional Protein Pack Treatment mixed with Ion Effective Care Treatment. I will most likely follow it up with some Jason Natural Biotin Conditioner and leave it in all day, and wash it out tomorrow.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 8, 2009)

I washed my hair last night.  I'm off of my two-week schedule this time, but I'm going to a barbeque & I don't feel like wearing my wig.

I clarified w/ V05 Kiwi Lime Squeeze Clarifying Poo.  Then I applied AO GPB & sat under the heating cap under high heat for 15 minutes.  I didn't follow up w/ KBB Deep Condish.  I did an ACV rinse, and sprayed my hair w/ a mixture of Jane Carter Condition & Sculpt, coconut oil, castor oil, and honey.  Then I twisted my hair.

I'll see how my hair reacted to just using the AO GPB w/out KBB in a few hours.  It should be fine, though.  After all, my hair was fine w/ just Aphogee 2-min & that's a stronger protein.


----------



## panamoni (Aug 8, 2009)

Good news! Today, I did the Aphogee 2 step treatment when I realized it would be 6 weeks tomorrow since last did the treatment. My hair feels like a 9. Much better results than the first time I did the treatment.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 10, 2009)

dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing/mild protein conditioner and oil for 1 hr. without heat.


----------



## jreagins (Aug 10, 2009)

hey yall!

I finally got some duotex!!! im going to use it tommorow and let you guys know how i like it! i still like the roux mendex stuff but those little bottles are a pain for now. i'll order a bigger one in the near future but until then... any suggestions on duotex application? how long to leave it on? i have some *wet*  breakage but its not out of control...


----------



## Kellum (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't checked in a while:

I'm still DCing weekly with MT and Keraphix mixed with my moisturizing conditioners. I don't break it up into a 2 step process anymore because this is a lot easier and less time consuming.

Monthly I'm still doing my Emergence treatments and a week after a touch up. 

My hair is doing great.


----------



## HoneyA (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been keeping up with my protein treatments (Jherri Redding or egg) just not posting in the thread each time I do one. I have grown to love them and the way they make my hair feel, thick and heavy. There is no other product that makes my hair feel this way. I do one every other week. Don't know how I ever lived without them.


----------



## Lenee925 (Aug 11, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> dc/pre-pooing now with moisturizing/mild protein conditioner and oil for 1 hr. without heat.



Hey tishee how's your hair growth coming?


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 11, 2009)

Lenee925 said:


> Hey tishee how's your hair growth coming?



Hey there sweetie,
I am self relaxing on Friday(doing a corrective/going bone straight) and getting a dusting Saturday at the Regis salon in Wolfchase Galleria mall. How's your hair love?
xoxo,
tishee


----------



## Aggie (Aug 11, 2009)

I did a mild protein pre-poo treatment for 30 minutes this morning with CON Reconstructing Conditioner without heat followed by a quick ayurveda rinse and DC'ed with Aussie Moist Conditioner. I didn't use any shampoo today.


----------



## Lenee925 (Aug 11, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Hey there sweetie,
> I am self relaxing on Friday(doing a corrective/going bone straight) and getting a dusting Saturday at the Regis salon in Wolfchase Galleria mall. How's your hair love?
> xoxo,
> tishee


 
Doing good. I am about 6 months post LOL!! Try to tame that new growth and may hair is breaking off at the line of demarcation but getting some good growth and nice coils.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey ladies I'm so proud and happy for all your success!  This challenge has made a world of difference for so many on this board and especially myself.  I get so many pm's of ladies thanking me for sharing my experience.  This really let me know that a lot of us didn't have a clue until they tried.  I love all you ladies and thank you for sharing and keeping us all encouraged on this hair journey.  Its been 8 months on the challenge and I'm thinking we need close this challenge.  This thread has and will always be helpful to all that searches for protein issues.  I want to close this challenge so I can participate fully on joining other challenges, and support others out their that need help!  Tell me what you think?


----------



## Patricia (Aug 12, 2009)

MAYBE someone  wants to start a PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND 2.  i WILL BE SURE TO JOIN


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 12, 2009)

I want to do an egg prepoo this weekend and follow-up with a conditioner wash, instead of a shampoo.  I'm trying to avoid shampooing until I clarify which is once every 6 weeks.

Would you recommend this?  Or should I just go ahead and use a shampoo instead.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 12, 2009)

Protien Treatment with Aphogee. Followed up with a balancing moisturizer.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 12, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> I want to do an egg prepoo this weekend and follow-up with a conditioner wash, instead of a shampoo. I'm trying to avoid shampooing until I clarify which is once every 6 weeks.
> 
> Would you recommend this? Or should I just go ahead and use a shampoo instead.


 
I think it's fine.  I do it all of the time.

I have Roots of Nature Green Tea Shea Butter Deep Reconstructing Treatment in my hair.  I will be getting under the steamer in about 30 minutes for 1 hour.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 12, 2009)

I am hendigo'ing right now as I type this post. I am using karishma henna and indigo by mehandi that IDareT'sHair bought me - thanks Terri. 

I will be washing it out after about 2 hours and cowashing with v05 free Me Freesia Conditioner. DCing overnight with Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioners. So far I have about 45 more minutes to go. It's gonna be a late night for me tonight I feel.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 13, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Hey ladies I'm so proud and happy for all your success! This challenge has made a world of difference for so many on this board and especially myself. I get so many pm's of ladies thanking me for sharing my experience. This really let me know that a lot of us didn't have a clue until they tried. I love all you ladies and thank you for sharing and keeping us all encouraged on this hair journey. Its been 8 months on the challenge and I'm thinking we need close this challenge. This thread has and will always be helpful to all that searches for protein issues. I want to close this challenge so I can participate fully on joining other challenges, and support others out their that need help! Tell me what you think?


----------



## Patricia (Aug 13, 2009)

Patricia said:


> MAYBE someone wants to start a PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND 2. i WILL BE SURE TO JOIN


----------



## panamoni (Aug 14, 2009)

Patricia said:


>


 

I guess we think if we ignore your posts that you'll just forget about it and keep leading the challenge.     Sorry.  I'm sure someone will come around and step up soon.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 14, 2009)

A "PROTEIN IS MY FRIEND 2" CHALLENGE would be great.

Patricia, I'm sure you remember how "terrified" I was to use any sort of protein after all of the horror stories that I heard.  I can say with absolute certainty that my consistent protein usage is the reason that my hair doesn't break all over the place like it used to.

Everytime someone bumps up the thread that you made about how all you needed was protein, I feel compelled to read the entire thread b/c it's my story too.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks darlingdiva!  Hopefully someone will feel inspired to start another challenge similiar or continue this one with a part 2.  Ok ladies who will it be!  I'm ready to join!


----------

